# ***Action Shots! Let's see your CLs on the move!***



## JetSetGo!

Old thread for reference

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/your-cls-in-action-310008.html


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *cts*!

*Bella*: No no, I was just lying on the couch!


----------



## BellaShoes

I was terribly concerned...


----------



## indypup

All decked out in J. Crew and my Inverness booties (at CVS pharmacy, lol)


----------



## Canarybling

Cute *indypup* love the outfit especially the shoes and the LV


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are my watersnake ADs on their way out to a birthday party


----------



## Canarybling

Looking good *DEZY* that place you in is beautiful is it your house?


----------



## lilmissb

*indy* & *dez* you ladies look very stylish! Love the action shots.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Lilmiss- thank you!

Canary- thank you! Yes its my house


----------



## lvpiggy

posted in our reveal thread a while back, but this is one of my fave action shots:

piggy + panda (laurayuki) mixup (nude acid python + mini glitter titi)


----------



## lvpiggy

accessories set from yesterday's OOTD: pewter scissor girl with Hermès ficelle clic clac & ficelle lizard 25cm birkin


----------



## melialuvs2shop

that's my mom in her Jo pumps and me in my Clichys at a Persian New Year's party yesterday


----------



## legaldiva

I love this thread!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*You look great ladies! This is a general comment because I commented in the other thread * 

I like how you have taken this picture! Looks like an advertisment  There's only a slogan missing  
Looks great!!



lvpiggy said:


> accessories set from yesterday's OOTD: pewter scissor girl with Hermès ficelle clic clac & ficelle lizard 25cm birkin


----------



## lilmissb

Love the accessorising *piggy!*

You're both rocking the CL's *melia!*


----------



## clothingguru

_*indy: *_Totaly action shot! love it!

*Dezy:* you look great! love the outfit! 

*Ivpiggy*: Love that shot! Worthy of a double post!  and love the hermes with Cl combo!

*melia*: Cute shot with your mom! 2 stylish cheeka's on the move!


----------



## bambolina

My Nude Acid Python VP's out on Friday night.


----------



## BellaShoes

*bambolina*.... they are fantastic!!


----------



## bambolina

Grazie *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*indy*, great shot of your iverness!

*LV*... what can I say... gorgeous!!

*Melia*... that shot is SUPER CUTE!! I didn't realize in the catwalk thread that you were with Mom! _Aidee shoma mobarak_!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Dezy*, looking great!

*Piggy*, love that combo!

*Melia*, those pants are wicked. I love your style!

*Bambolina*, you're gorgeous! Love those nude acid pythons..i always go admire them when I'm at Holts


----------



## BellaShoes

bambolina said:


> Grazie *Bella*!



Prego bella donna!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*piggy* I love love love the pic of you and *panda*!

*dezy* those ADs are hot with the outfit!!

*melia* the pants with those CLs are just meant to be!

*bambolina* you are so pretty! Lovin those VPs!!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Bella*, *clothingguru*, *canary*, and *lilmiss*!

Ahh, I love everyone's action shots!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you girls!

everyone looks so great!


----------



## cts900

*indy*: LOVE that skirt!
*Dez*: You look so chic!
*lv*: that piggy/panda mix up is so fun .
*mel*: the mom and daughter shot made me smile. so sweet.
*bam*: i love the expression on your face!!  

Here is my "mom and daughter" shot--me with my 9-month-old today when I got home from work.


----------



## clothingguru

love the action shots sexy chic's!

*Cts*: How cute!!!!! She's already getting into them! Haha i find that when im around little kids with some of my Cl's (the bright ones) They try to grab my toes and shoes! haha its cute! Startin young...oh no your in for trouble!

DH says he doesnt want to have a girl when we have kids because she will end up being more expensive than me!! haha i always tell him we would make him bankrupt!


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, sweetie.  I think you and your DH are both right.  It's gonna be a loooooong 18 years .  I will love every expensive moment of it!


----------



## mal

great action, everyone!
*bambolina*, I am so jealous of the Nude Acid VP... if they happen to be 37.5, you better keep an eye on them...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts900- *thank you! and your pic with your little girl is priceless. I love it.


----------



## september gurl

*cts, * Such a nice pic with your daughter. I also love your avatar...so cute


----------



## cts900

Thank you* Dez* and *September* (my birthday month!)!! She and her brother both got bitten by the CL bug early.  I am in trouble .


----------



## indypup

*cts*, that is too cute for words.  

And thank you, I love that skirt too!  I may have to get it in another color, lol.


----------



## phiphi

j'adore, *bambolina*!!

*cts* that is just too adorable!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Cts,* Awwww!! that pic is so so adorable and sweet . Lately my daughter (19 months) just want to wear my heels around the house and if I take them off is like a fight. LOL!!


----------



## bambolina

*louboutinlawyer*, Aww that's so sweet, thank you dear! 
I got them from Holt's and yes, I was admiring them almost drooling when my SA came over and asked "Would you like me to go get the 36.5 for you?" 

*ikaesmallz* Thank you so much, you're a darling! 

*cts900* Hehe I look a little bit too proud of my Loubies, don't I? 
And I absolutely LOVE your action shot, too cute!

*mal* They're 36.5, would that work? 

*phiphi *Merci mon amie!


----------



## lilmissb

Still loving the nude acid *bambolina!*

Cute *cts!*


----------



## mal

aw, shucks *Bambolina*- I guess you're safe...


----------



## cts900

*indy:* thanks, sweetie .  get that skirt in every color...it is fantastic!
*phi:* thank you so much.  i have to agree...she _is_ the cutest .
*sobe:* wait until she's 3!  i have to hide my shoes from my son or else he takes them over!!  it's precious when they do it, isn't it?
*bam: *thank you!  i think you look sultry....
*lilmiss: *thank you, dear .


----------



## LavenderIce

I was taking a picture of the dustbag beautifully made by Girl6







and my sister wanted in on the shot to show off her fluro pink mani






Here we are later that night


----------



## Butterfly*

*Lav *- I love that you and your sis are so close! I hope one day that my sis and I are as close as your sis and you! I love your pythons and your sis' fluro pink nails look pimp!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks E!


----------



## clothingguru

cute shots *lav*~!! I  the siggy on them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Lav, *such cute pics!


----------



## pr1nc355

*bambolina:* Love those nude acids!  And I'm also loving the eye makeup in your pic, too!

*dezynerbaglaydee:* Great outfits!

*cts:* Too cute!

*Lav:* You can tell your sister her nails look hot!  And how awesome that your pythons are autographed, too!

*indypup:* Love the "action in CVS" shot!  What a great first pic for the new thread!

*lvpiggy:* What gorgeous shoes and pedis!

*melia:* Awwww!  Happy New Year!


----------



## pr1nc355

My first action shot!

This was taken a couple of weeks ago, right before the Captain's Dinner on the cruise ship during my trip to Mexico.  This was when I wore my aqua Poseidons out for the first time.  I wore them with my Catherine Malandrino dress I got at a sample sale the week before I left for the cruise.  I didn't get the shoes as much in focus as I would've liked, but I was in a real hurry to meet my friends for dinner, so I was able to take just one:


----------



## cindy74

^^^^^^you look great  !!!! Those are my most wanted shoes .


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*love the aqua poseidon.. 
you look fab !*


----------



## JuneHawk

Burgundy New Simples about to head home from school.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love it June! I have not yet mastered the gas pedal shot. I have a 6 shift MINI and there is always something going on that prevents me from that shot!


----------



## savvysgirl

*cts*, what a CUTE piccie!!!! Love it. 

Love the cosmos *Lav* .. also loving the dustbag & your sisters nail polish!!!! 

Gorgeous *pr1ncess*. I want aqua Poseidons soooo badly!! You look stunning. 

Love the shot* june*!


----------



## compulsive

Love that shot, *June*!

*Bella*, I used to drive a MINI too!


----------



## JuneHawk

BellaShoes said:


> Love it June! I have not yet mastered the gas pedal shot. I have a 6 shift MINI and there is always something going on that prevents me from that shot!


 
LOL  I was actually stopped at a red light and put the car in park.


----------



## clothingguru

*pr1nc355:* Love the action shot you look great! love the Poseidons!!!!

*june*: Cute shot! Total action shot !


----------



## cts900

Thank you *savvy* and *pr1nc355* !!

*June:* That is freakin' awesome and hilarious.
*pr1nc355:* That aqua is incredible with your skin tone.
*Lav:* I love those shots.  Looks like you two were having a blast!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*June- *that is so funny!
*pr1nc355- *love the aqua!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are my black suede ADs going out to dinner for my hubby's birthday!


----------



## gheaden

It's been awhile ladies, I love all of your action shots.  My wife doesn't like the winter here in NY because she doesn't wear her CLs much but now...

Puke-green Pigalle, Python Slingbacks, Brown Giovannina Boots, Black Simples, Brown Suede New Simples


----------



## shockboogie

From yesterday with *lovely&amazing* and *mal*


----------



## LavenderIce

That's a great shock l&a, mal and shock!  You all look comfy and cozy.


----------



## hydrohoki

BellaShoes said:


> Love it June! I have not yet mastered the gas pedal shot. I have a 6 shift MINI and there is always something going on that prevents me from that shot!




Bella!  You have a MINI too?  I have a hyper blue/white roof 05 S.  I love my car but it's hard to drive in heels.


----------



## gheaden

shockboogie said:


> From yesterday with *lovely&amazing* and *mal*



Nice to see people from the forum spending time together.  You all look super comfy.


----------



## Kamilla850

This is a wedding day action shot


----------



## noah8077

OMG I love that shot, so so beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

pr1nc355 said:


> My first action shot!
> 
> This was taken a couple of weeks ago, right before the Captain's Dinner on the cruise ship during my trip to Mexico.  This was when I wore my aqua Poseidons out for the first time.  I wore them with my Catherine Malandrino dress I got at a sample sale the week before I left for the cruise.  I didn't get the shoes as much in focus as I would've liked, but I was in a real hurry to meet my friends for dinner, so I was able to take just one:



Hey* R*!  You look beautiful!  I know you had a great time!



JuneHawk said:


> Burgundy New Simples about to head home from school.



I love it *June*!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are my black suede ADs going out to dinner for my hubby's birthday!



Gorgeous!  I hope you had a great birthday *dezy*!



gheaden said:


> It's been awhile ladies, I love all of your action shots.  My wife doesn't like the winter here in NY because she doesn't wear her CLs much but now...
> 
> Puke-green Pigalle, Python Slingbacks, Brown Giovannina Boots, Black Simples, Brown Suede New Simples



*gheaden* I love all your wife's action shots!  Thank you for sharing!



shockboogie said:


> From yesterday with *lovely&amazing* and *mal*



Lovely *mal, schock* and *L&A*!  I hope you all had a great day!



Kamilla850 said:


> This is a wedding day action shot



*Kamilla *there are no words for that stunningly beautiful picture!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dezy*.... gorgeous shot!

*kamilla*... best wishes, a lovely picture and a beautiful bride


----------



## ikaesmallz

*kamilla* that picture is just amazing! congratulations!!

*shock* what a fun pic of you three!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you girls!

*shock- *such a cute pic!!!

*kamilla-*what a gorgeous shots! Congratulations!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*kamilla,* so stunning!!!

*mal, shock, l&a*-adorable shot!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the shots girls!!! Where were you girls?

*kam* you are STUNNING!!!! Love that photo.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you for all the lovely comments ladies  It is so sweet.  I finally got the pro photos from our photographer and he took some really beautiful shots.  He really liked the shoes and took a lot of focused shots of the shoes, here are some of his artsy photos


----------



## jancedtif

^Stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous....


----------



## noah8077

Wow, I really love them all.  Such beautiful pictures of a beautiful day!


----------



## Kamilla850

and although this is not an action shot, this is one of my favorite pictures from our wedding so I would like to share it as well


----------



## jancedtif

^It was an absolutely beautiful, sunny day!  Your photographer did a magnificent job!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies!  Jan, it was actually raining about 10 minutes before this picture was taken, just as I was getting ready to walk to the beach, the rain started and everyone ran for cover, literally 5 minutes later it was clear and sunny again.


----------



## sara999

oh KAM. everything is so beautiful, it's just perfection!!!



i love the group shot of L&A, shock and mal! we definitely need to get our lazy bums in order at the next CL meeting in London (whenever that may be) as we've never taken group shoe shots!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*kamilla* the pic with the rings in the peep toe is beautiful! I  all the professional pics!


----------



## compulsive

*mal*, *shock*, *l&a* -- you girls look so comfy! You must've had a blast.. I can picture you girls laughing the whole time!

*kamilla*, those pictures are absolutely stunning!!!! I bet your wedding was amazing & gorgeous!! The shoes, the dress, the rings, the place, the significant other !  Hope it was the perfect day!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*kamilla* Wow!! That is an absolutely beautiful wedding you had there, everything seemed perfect!!! Were your shoes DIY or did you by them strassed already?  Regardless, they are beautiful!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Kam *- your wedding photos are absolutely gorgeous! beautiful!!!


----------



## cts900

*Dez*: I know I already commented on this, but have to say again, you always look spectacular.  
*gheaden*: And I thought _my_ DH was supportive!  You are a superstar!!
*shock*: I just love it.  Everything about it. 
*Kamilla*: Each photo is incredible.  The first you posted is still my favorite.  So romantic....


----------



## Raffaluv

Gheaden-I love the action shots! "puke green" LOL! I love them!!  & the brown suede simples with the leather trench is TDF!!  

Dezyn-I hope you had an great time!!! You looked soo amazing & happy!!!  Black suede AD's 

Pr1nc355!  I love love love the Poseidons! Just gorgeous and that dress is too cute!!  I hope you had fun on your cruise!!! 

Shock - What a fabulous group shot!!!  I know you Ladies had a blast!!!

Kam-Your wedding action shot just leaves me speechless!  You look gorgeous!!!  What a BEAUTIFUL picture, I swear it looks like it's out of a magazine!!! Soo lovely & Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you girls!!! 

*kam*- your dress is just amazing and GOD your CLs are breath taking! beautiful pics.


----------



## iimewii

At a friend bday dinner party, wearing cramberry new simple. He wanted to take a picture with my shoe sitting on his lap and almost falling! 






Didnt know my friend was taking a picture of me playing with the light switch at the hotel and being stupid....lol.... but here a glimps of the shoe in action.


----------



## carlinha

ooohhh i am so far behind on this thread but i LOVE everyone's action shots!!!

*kam*, your wedding looked absolutely gorgeous, those shoes are to die for, and you are such a diva.  everything was perfect from the location to the dress, shoes, hair, makeup, etc!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Kamilla850*, congrats! and your pix are beautiful!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

Kamilla850 said:


> This is a wedding day action shot



just like a Cinderella story..  beautiful wedding Kamilla!


----------



## indi3r4

iimewii said:


> At a friend bday dinner party, wearing cramberry new simple. He wanted to take a picture with my shoe sitting on his lap and almost falling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know my friend was taking a picture of me playing with the light switch at the hotel and being stupid....lol.... but here a glimps of the shoe in action.


that cranberry simple looks so yummy!  love the fact that it's the center of the attention (first picture).


----------



## gheaden

*cts*-I love CLs and purchase all of them for her, except one pair (reveal to come)
*raffa*-thanks.  That's what the lady described them as...lol
*iimewii*-Cranberry looks great on you.

Wife at a wedding-Brown Ron Rons


----------



## iimewii

Thanks!!! Gheaden and Indi3r4!!


----------



## gheaden

another from last week, Ornirons


----------



## cts900

^^Love them! And _really_ looking forward to the reveal.....


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> That's a great shock l&a, mal and shock!  You all look comfy and cozy.





lilmissb said:


> Love the shots girls!!! Where were you girls?


we were at my house, where *lovely & amazing *swooped in all charming and ravished us with Champagne, strawberries and other goodies while we tried on all my shoes  before we did some shopping... it was a blast and thank goodness *shockboogie *was handy with her camera 
thanks, *jance *and *compulsive!  *it was so fun and so good to meet sweet *l&a*...
*kamilla*, your wedding photos are just too gorgeous...
*junehawk, iimewii, gheaden, dezyner, pr1nce55,* excellent action shots


----------



## phiphi

loving the action shots *june, pr1nc355, dezy*!!

*mal* what a fun picture! it would be so fun to hang out - sounds like you guys had a great afternoon!

*kamilla* - your wedding shots are stunning! what a gorgeous bride you are!

*iimewii* - your cramberries are beautiful!

*gheaden* - love seeing mrs. headen!


----------



## mal

*phiphi*, fellow CL lovers are the best! I'm lucky to have *shockboogie *so close and I recommend meeting other tPFers whenever possible


----------



## iimewii

Mal and PhiPhi- Thanks!!!!


----------



## iimewii

*Kamilla850*, your wedding photos are beautiful.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you for all the kind words.  I will share some more photos from our honeymoon  as well


----------



## LavenderIce

*kamilla*--your wedding pictures are so beautiful!


----------



## YaYa3

*gheaden,* so happy to see the ornirons being worn and enjoyed.  your wife looks happy!


----------



## gheaden

*YaYa*-thanks, she loves them and she was with old friends
*phiphi*-she makes a guest appearance every once in awhile 
I appreciate it *mal*-warm weather brings out the CL's here.


----------



## LornaLou

*Kamilla* - Oh my goodness! You got married on the beach, that's amazing and the shoes are amazing and the photos are amazing... wow  You look like you had the most wonderful day ever! I love it


----------



## carlinha

ostrich st. pierre's at the airport






the 3 pairs i brought on my 5 day trip... standing pretty in the hotel room


----------



## rdgldy

So cute!!  I love these shots.


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely *carlinha*! I love the hotel line up!

*Gheaden*... Mrs. Gheaden is fabulous!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Great shots, *Carla*! Love those st. pierres  Hope you had a great trip!  Was there any Louboutin shopping?


----------



## purseinsanity

*Kamilla*, your wedding looked incredible!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Crappy Pics of my nude simples at last nights Hornets/Lakers game in the suite (wouldn't wear simples in the stands). And one of the cheerleaders too with me and hubby. Bruce Willis was there and I met New Orleans Saints coach Sean Peyton. Sean Peyton was a Jerk! Wouldn't take a picture with my sister and I because the 5 people in the suite lobby might ask for one too. It's funny he could tell 2 cute chicks no picture, but he wouldn't be able to tell the 5 dudes in the lobby no? You won't see a Saints helmet in my avi again as long as he's the coach.


----------



## Miss_Q

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you for all the lovely comments ladies  It is so sweet. I finally got the pro photos from our photographer and he took some really beautiful shots. He really liked the shoes and took a lot of focused shots of the shoes, here are some of his artsy photos


 

I love this shot


----------



## sumnboutme

A friend having too much fun with my stuff:






Me rummaging through my shoes:


----------



## jancedtif

^I cant lie, that would (and very well could be) me!   And yes, I know we aren't the same size! 

Great pics *kittens* and *Kamillia*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

AH-MAZING! 



Kamilla850 said:


> and although this is not an action shot, this is one of my favorite pictures from our wedding so I would like to share it as well


----------



## mal

*Kamilla*, I DIE! 
*sumn*, those are so cute! 
*kittens*, what a shame he was a snot


----------



## cts900

*Car*: What a lucky hotel room to have those beautiful shoes in it !
*Kittens*: Great shots; real bummer about Peyton .
*Sumn*: That closet shot is _priceless_ :lolots:.


----------



## Kamilla850

Ladies HUGE thank you   again for all your nice comments, I am so happy to share my wedding photos.  I have some albums of the professional photos by the amazing photographer we used on my FB page if you're interested in seeing more.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Oh My GOD- kamilla- I am in love with your wedding phots. They are simply stunning!! It looked like a gorgeous day!!  Would LOVE to see more!


----------



## kett

Wow gorgeous wedding pics! It looks like it was really a beautiful day.


----------



## sumnboutme

haha, thanks everyone....we had a lot of fun playing around 

LOVE your wedding pics *Kamilla*!


----------



## noah8077

On my way to the DD's dance recital yesterday


----------



## mal

sweet, *noah*! Comments from the other moms?


----------



## noah8077

I actually overheard some meth/crack ladies whispering and they said something about "painted her soles red".  I was PISSED!


----------



## jancedtif

Love you action pic *Carlinha* and *Noah*!


----------



## mal

noah8077 said:


> I actually overheard some meth/crack ladies whispering and they said something about "painted her soles red".  I was PISSED!


Yeah, right- you painted the soles of python shoes...


----------



## cts900

noah8077 said:


> I actually overheard some meth/crack ladies whispering and they said something about "painted her soles red".  I was PISSED!



As my mom would always say, "Thems fightin' words!" 

(The shot is great, though!)


----------



## cts900

I have two small children and rarely go out so my CLs get their action when I wash dishes, balance the checkbook, grade papers, clean up, etc. whilst my babies sleep.  Tonight, when I was picking up toys, I thought, "I don't know if it's a good thing that my toes match these toys perfectly :shame:!"  Then I thought, "Mmmmm....Oxblood Glitter.....delicious...."


----------



## mrsb74

LOL - I know exactly what you mean, I have a 4 1/2 year old and a 3 month old, so my CL's rarely get and outing - in fact even when i do go out cause i have not got my balance back yet i am scared i will fall over so dont wear them.



cts900 said:


> I have two small children and rarely go out so my CLs get their action when I wash dishes, balance the checkbook, grade papers, clean up, etc. whilst my babies sleep. Tonight, when I was picking up toys, I thought, "I don't know if it's a good thing that my toes match these toys perfectly :shame:!" Then I thought, "Mmmmm....Oxblood Glitter.....delicious...."


----------



## yellow08

Me @ work! (Excuse the junk, I just returned from a business trip on Monday)







Still breaking in my patent Ron Ron's (so far, so good-after padding, sole grips)
1.5 hours down 6.5 hours to go!


----------



## weB3now

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you for all the lovely comments ladies  It is so sweet.  I finally got the pro photos from our photographer and he took some really beautiful shots.  He really liked the shoes and took a lot of focused shots of the shoes, here are some of his artsy photos



This shot is GORGEOUS!!!!  What stones are those??


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Noah*, your pythons are gorgeous!! Not only are those methheads rude, they're also ignorant! You look fierce  Love your LV, too!

*Cts*- i can't get enough of those- keep posting those pics, girl!! just stunning 

*Yellow*, great shot! your ronrons are lovely


----------



## Stephanie***

Awesome pics ladies! I love the neverfull and the speedy with your CLs 
I think I am going to get a neverfull damier ebene too


----------



## surlygirl

for the lovely *jan *  ... action shot from Cairo! this was taken overlooking the Nile, but you can't really tell from the picture!

it was cool at night in Cairo which I wasn't expecting. luckily, I had a coat and booties that I packed for my 12-hour layover in cold, rainy Amsterdam!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *surly*!   That's a great action shot!  One day I hope to travel to Cairo!


----------



## surlygirl

thank you, *jan *- it was amazing! so glad I decided to go ... just wish I had stayed longer!


----------



## cts900

Looking good *yellow* and *surly*!!  Love both of those shots!



mrsb74 said:


> LOL - I know exactly what you mean, I have a 4 1/2 year old and a 3 month old, so my CL's rarely get and outing - in fact even when i do go out cause i have not got my balance back yet i am scared i will fall over so dont wear them.



LOL.  I totally get it.  I only wear them out to work or times I am on my own.  If I have the kids....flats, flats, flats!!!



louboutinlawyer said:


> *Cts*- i can't get enough of those- keep posting those pics, girl!! just stunning



Thank you for being so sweet . I was a little embarrassed to post them as an "action" shot. You made my day!


----------



## surlygirl

*cts *- that was definitely an action shot! loved it!


----------



## sugarpie23

Love the pics ladies...still working on how to post pics so I can join the club....still a newbie to the site!


----------



## cts900

Thanks *sugar* and welcome to tPF!! :welcome2:

I found the http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cl-subforum-please-read-before-you-post-540023.html invaluable when I first joined!!

Also, for technical stuff, I really relied heavily on the FAQ tab at the bottom of every screen.  Everything is written in a way that is really easy to search and understand, even for the technologically challenged like me .


----------



## gheaden

*carlina*- I love the St. Pierres , a great color.  very productive trip for you.
*BellaShoes*-thank you, she is smiling.
*kitten*-no picture is crappy with louboutins in it.
*sumnboutme*-a true action shot.
*kamilla*-your photos are stunning
*noah*-that is such a wonderful color
*cts*-definitely delicious, a splash of extra color. 
*yellow*-LV and CL, my wife's favorite.  Are those Simples?
*Surly*-Cairo, such a beautiful city for you and your CLs


----------



## mal

*surly*, what a fantastic photo- I love everything in it!


----------



## cts900

thank you so much *gheaden* and *surly*!!  I am truly complimented ...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*noah*, I am so jealous of your aqua python declics!  They are so gorgeous!  I have the Rolandos but they kill my feet, lol!


----------



## surlygirl

mal said:


> *surly*, what a fantastic photo- I love everything in it!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the shots ladies! *Kam* your shots are BEAUTIFUL and your photographer did an awesome job!!!

Love the searching the cupboard shot *DZ!*


----------



## savvysgirl

A shot of some of mine and *Aeross*'s beauties together today! We love it when your shoesies get together.







My Anemones & Sing Sings. *Aeross*'s Ophry 160s () & cramberry Decolletes


----------



## mal

^^^ yay, *Savvy*! Shoe party 
Loo shot! From dinner last night...


----------



## shockboogie

Love the pic, *savvy*! 

Nice loo shot, *mal*


----------



## Stephanie***

*mal*  - nice shot! 

*savvysgirl* - I like the black boots! What's their name? 

*surlygirl* - Love the red sole with the dark clothes


----------



## nillacobain

Stephanie*** said:


> *savvysgirl* - *I like the black boots! What's their name? *



They are called Orphys and I think they are a LE/runway style.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you ladies! We always have fun playing shoes!! (Big kiddies arent we?!!)

*Stephanie*, *Nilla* is right. They are called Ophrys. The 160 version was made for the runway. 140s were available to buy in the UK. They are GORGEOUS and super comfortable.


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you ladies! these will add my list when i got the other dream-pairs and bag haha


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ there is a size 37 on ebay right now! They are a rare yet gorgeous find!


----------



## cts900

*savvy*: That is SUCH a fun shot!
*mal*: Lookin' fierce woman!!


----------



## surlygirl

*mal *- I so love the No Barres!

thanks, *Steph*!

*gheaden *- love the photo of you and the Mrs! so stylish ... thanks for your sweet comment!

*savvy *- love the CL play date!


----------



## mal

shucks, y'all!


----------



## Stephanie***

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ there is a size 37 on ebay right now! They are a rare yet gorgeous find!


 
what a pity! I am on a serious ban 
I think 37 would be to small. But thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## kittenslingerie

gheaden said:


> *carlina*- I love the St. Pierres , a great color.  very productive trip for you.
> *BellaShoes*-thank you, she is smiling.
> *kitten*-no picture is crappy with louboutins in it.
> *sumnboutme*-a true action shot.
> *kamilla*-your photos are stunning
> *noah*-that is such a wonderful color
> *cts*-definitely delicious, a splash of extra color.
> *yellow*-LV and CL, my wife's favorite.  Are those Simples?
> *Surly*-Cairo, such a beautiful city for you and your CLs



Thanks! You're right, LOL.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Some in action shots from a photo shoot that I did for a clothing web site last week. I wore my own shoes, my vp watersnakes.


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good* Kittens*!


----------



## Stephanie***

WOW Watersnake VP's    They look great with the dress!!!!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Kamilla* I love your wedding pics, WOW!!! 
And *Noah* those aqua pytons are a-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Stephanie* I love them with the color of the dress and it made my butt look more shapely than it is, LOL. I would have asked for the sample, but its shorter than I'd wear IRL. Thanks!
*Janicedtif*


----------



## mal

Stunning, *kittens*! I think those are the prettiest VPs!


----------



## Stephanie***

Where did you get the VP watersnake?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Stephanie*** said:


> Where did you get the VP watersnake?



Saks New Orleans.


----------



## Stephanie***

kittenslingerie said:


> Saks New Orleans.


 
How much were they?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Stephanie*** said:


> How much were they?



About $900, my husband surprised me with them for xmas (so not sure the exact price).


----------



## Stephanie***

kittenslingerie said:


> About $900, my husband surprised me with them for xmas (so not sure the exact price).


 
You have a thoughtful husband


----------



## gheaden

Red Suede Wedges@Botanical Garden and Red Coronita on a chilly morning


----------



## jancedtif

I love both outfit pics *gheaden*!


----------



## gheaden

^^thanks  *jance*-I saw your other post as well


----------



## mal

very nice, *gheaden *


----------



## JetSetGo!

gheaden said:


> Red Suede Wedges@Botanical Garden and Red Coronita on a chilly morning



She looks gorgeous! What a stylin' lady you have!


----------



## iimewii

*gheaden*- Love the pic!!! Your wife look Beautiful!!


----------



## cts900

Mrs. *Gheaden* looks fabulous in both shots!!  I am so happy to see them on her.


----------



## BellaShoes

Mrs Gheaden looks fabulous yet again!


----------



## immashoesaddict

I might as well post these babie here  Bored waiting for Dbf to get off his Ps3 , my easter shoe for today


----------



## mal

*imma*!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good* imma*!


----------



## Stephanie***

great shot *imma*! they are gorgeous!


----------



## weB3now

Delphins at the pool with the kids!


----------



## BellaShoes

Stephanie*** said:


> Where did you get the VP watersnake?



Saks has the Hardwick VP's....


----------



## BellaShoes

Great shots *kittens*!


----------



## gheaden

*imma*-a nice pair to hit the town with, are they comfy?
*weB3now*-a true action shot

*mal, iimewii, cts*-my action pics are usually a lot more quick shots
*Jet, bella*-she never believes me when I tell her, so thank you kindly


----------



## compulsive

This is kinda small since it was taken from a camera phone from far away but my mom & I on a see-saw/teeter-totter whatever you call it & my black patent decollettes


----------



## cts900

*imma*: just beautiful!
*weB3now*: i think the delfins are awesome. hope you and the kids had a blast!
*compulsive*: I LOVE THAT SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gheaden

*compulsive*-taking it back.  CLs on the see-saw, nice photo


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *weBenow*!

*Vee* I love that pic! 1st cause it's you and your Mom, and secondly because of the CLs!


----------



## surlygirl

super cute shot on the see-saw, *compulsive*!

here's a shot of me and a few friends attempting a group shot for her birthday! clearly we should have taken the picture before drinking champagne!


----------



## jancedtif

Cute pic *Surly*! You are looking your fierce self as usual!   Whose dress does your friend have on?  I love it!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *jan*! I'm not sure who makes her dress, but I will find out for you. It was really pretty!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Great classy outfit *Surly*! Looking good.


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *cts*, *gheadan*, & *jan*!  

*Jan*, you should have seen me. I was walking/running on the jungle gym with my heels on trying to chase my 19 month old nephew and go down slides with him. Not quite that easy to do


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank ladiesss 

*Gheaden* - the one i wore were the 100s surprisingly they were comfy  just not reccomended to run around in hahaha


----------



## mal

*Gone Bananas in the Loo!!!*


----------



## kett

Hahah that picture is awesome.


----------



## mal

Loo shots make me laugh


----------



## phiphi

*imma* - hot! that is all. 

cute sandals *web3*!

*compulsive* - that is the cutest picture ever!! 

looking amazing as usual *surly*!

*mal* that is an awesome loo shot!!


----------



## cts900

*surly*: Looks like some f-u-u-u-n was going on !
*Mal*: I love it .


----------



## mal

*weB3now*, great pool shoe!
*compulsive*, love your playground ensemble!
*surly*- looks like a blast . Have you lost weight???


----------



## surlygirl

thanks *kittens*, *phi *and *cts*! I had on one of my go to outfits of late ... j crew tee, theory blazer & COH jeans ... so comfy! and yes, we had a great time. she was feeling blah about her birthday, but ended up having a blast!

*mal *- love the loo shot! and thank you soooo much!  I have not lost weight, probably gained a few pounds :shame: ... you're lucky I'm already back in VA or I would have driven to Detroit from Cleveland to give you a big ol' kiss! :kiss::lolots:


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hung Ups at the office.....


----------



## compulsive

*surly*, you look like you were having a blast , *phi*, & *mal*, I  that loo shot! I love the lavender even more though


----------



## jancedtif

My loo shot!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love the loo shots *mal* & *jance*, the pool shot *web3*, the mother-daughter see saw shot *V*, and the bday shot *surly*!  Props to everyone (can't name everyone at this time) who have been sharing their CLs on the move!


----------



## phiphi

cute pic *BB*!!!

awesome loo shot *jance*!!!! the marron glace looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dark iPhone pic--My Jessicas and my sister's GZ kickin' it old school at the Bell Biv Devoe concert last Saturday night:


----------



## ColdSteel

My Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos tried to kill me!


----------



## mal

^^ LOL great pic, gorgeous shoe!
*Lav*, love you and your sis paired up 
*jance * yay for great loo shot!!!


----------



## cts900

*blonde*: i always love a desk shot!
*jance*: loo shots are incredibly fun !
*cold*: woa!  you scared me!  i love, love, love the shoes....


----------



## jancedtif

mal said:


> *Gone Bananas in the Loo!!!*


 
Love the loo shot *mal*!  Thank you for your comment!



BlondeBarbie said:


> Hung Ups at the office.....


 
*BB *I love the desk shot!!



LavenderIce said:


> Dark iPhone pic--My Jessicas and my sister's GZ kickin' it old school at the Bell Biv Devoe concert last Saturday night:


 
I've got to  party with you and your sister one day *Lav*!  You two know how to have fun!!  "Bel, Biv, Devoe...now you know!"



ColdSteel said:


> My Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos tried to kill me!


 
*Coldsteel* I love your action shots!  Way to show those Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos who's boss!


Thank you everyone for your sweet comments!


----------



## Cosabella

[/QUOTE]


Congrats!! Love this picture!! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

*Lav*: Missed your shot earlier.  Love seeing you share your passion with your sis! And in the great words of BBD "Never trust a big butt and smile..." 

Here is my shot during "date night," which means me and the DH wait until the kids are in bed and act like grown ups--dinner, wine, CLs...so here I am starting dinner in my Decolzeps !


----------



## carlinha

at tne NYC meetup today


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*CTS*, you are adorable in your apron!!!  And the shoes...well, you know how I feel about them.....

*Carla*, great pics!! looks like a fun day


----------



## mal

*cts,*  your pic!
*carlinha*, thank you for the NYC action shot, so great to see you all together like that looking unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## cts900

*Car*: I know I have already commented on the meet up photos over in the shopping thread...but again....wowza!  You ladies are all so awesome!!
Thank you *Mal* .
*LL*: You are so sweet.  The apron is from Anthropologie.  If I could get away with wearing their beautiful aprons as everyday wear, I swear I would !!


----------



## Stephanie***

Your shots are just amazing!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

You ladies look so fab!!!

*Jan* - Is that color taupe? I love it against your skin tone!!

*Lav* - your shot is "driving me outta my mind..." lol

*Carla* - Love it!!! You ladies look like you had a wonderful time!

*cts* - I love date night after the kids are out! lol

*coldsteel* - Oh my! That looks dangerous!  Was that a joke? Love the shoes tho! Beautiful but deadly!

*mal* - Love it! Going Banana's in the loo!!


Sorry if I forgot anyone because I didn't go that far back! However, I know you looked fab!


----------



## iimewii

On the bus going home after the TPF meetup. (Candy Flats) Sorry on crappy pic and feet swollen from long walks.





*Carlinha* The pics look great!


----------



## PANda_USC

ahhh I love the NYC meet pics!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great shots of the NY meetup!


----------



## carlinha

thanks ladies!

*coldsteel* your shot is funny but i am also worried you will fall over! 

*cts* - love that apron too!  love anthro!

*iimewii* - cute flats 

here's another shot which i thought was so hilarious.... *rilokiley* took this pic on the sly, as i look like i'm ogling (someone wipe the drool from my mouth) *chelleybelley's* fuxia suede declics... :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## jancedtif

jimmyshoogirl said:


> You ladies look so fab!!!
> 
> *Jan* - Is that color taupe? I love it against your skin tone!!
> 
> *Lav* - your shot is "driving me outta my mind..." lol
> 
> *Carla* - Love it!!! You ladies look like you had a wonderful time!
> 
> *cts* - I love date night after the kids are out! lol
> 
> *coldsteel* - Oh my! That looks dangerous!  Was that a joke? Love the shoes tho! Beautiful but deadly!
> 
> *mal* - Love it! Going Banana's in the loo!!
> 
> 
> Sorry if I forgot anyone because I didn't go that far back! However, I know you looked fab!



Great, great shots ladies!

Yep *Jimmy*!  It's marron glace, but some places have called it metallic taupe too!


----------



## rilokiley

*carlinha*- love those pics!!! 

*cts*- adorable!  I love your apron, too.

*iimewii*- so great to meet you!



Here's another pic from the meetup (taken by *moshi*).  *carlinha*'s FO strass and my DIY Volcano strass meeting for the first time! 









One more... this one was taken by *chelleybelley*.


----------



## iimewii

*rilokiley*-It was really nice to meet you too!!!! Your volcano was beautiful!
*Carlinha*-Thanks! Your Fire Opal was beautiful. I should have worn mines too..LOL.(a bit shy). Maybe in a future next meetup!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *jimmy* (date night rules!), *steph*, *car* (Anthro ), *jance*, and *rilo* ()....you are the nicest group of women, ever!  

And please keep those NY meet-up pics coming! I just love them!!  Love the candy flats *iimewii* and think the shots from you, *rilo* and *car*, are so fun and fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *C!* I would have been drooling over fuschia too!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *iimewii* and *cts*!


----------



## Elsie87

My blue glittart VPs in the car returning from shopping in Luxemburg City:


----------



## cindy74

looking great elsie!
Luxemburg is a beautiful country .


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you, sweets! 

Yes, I love Luxemburg!


----------



## ikaesmallz

great pics *elsie*! Do I spy a Balenciaga in there as well?


----------



## rdgldy

*Elsie*, very pretty.  I love the glittart.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! Yes, that's a black Balenciaga City travelling with me.


----------



## gheaden

Finally have time to catch up on this thread. 
*Surly*-you and the girls look like you are all having a blast
*imma*-thank you for the information
*mal*-you bring color to the loo, almost matching
*blonde*-thank you for sharing
*jance*-glace on porcelain...
*lavender*-lovely picture
*Cold*-this is a true action shot, thank you for sharing
*carlinha*-there is nothing to say about that shot.  Great shoes for great women.  Those Opals stand out
*cts*-nice way to start the night, I love Decolzeps
*iimewii*-good angle to show your candy flats.  I am sure they get a lot of attention.
*elsie*-blue is my wife's favorite color and mixed with a great style.  I love this pic-sun meet Msr. CL.


----------



## lvpiggy

already posted in my wardrobe thread, but though i'd share my fave action shot from the NYC CL Play Day afterparty! they weren't as fancy as most of the other stunning CLs in attendance, but piggies never get tired of nude patent (^(oo)^)v

piggy in pink, with nude patent prives, perched on purple pouf! tehe


----------



## lvpiggy

got a paparazzi shot of *laurayuki*'s *amazing* anthracite glitters from the same night:





are they not COMPLETELY TDF?!? (*(oo)*)


----------



## lvpiggy

carlinha said:


>



omg i love this photo - it totally just made my day! (^(oo)^)


----------



## gheaden

Lvpiggy-you look amazing.  The photo you took of laurayuki's shoes is nice.


----------



## gheaden

Wife hanging at the train station
Graffiti Flats


----------



## cts900

*elsie*: they are just gorgeous!
D-A-M-N *piggy*!  Smokin' hot!
_Love_ the graffiti flats *Mrs. Gheaden*!


----------



## sara999

piggy i love your ring! i read your thread in the jewellery box all about it!


okay...this is for my old school ladies!


----------



## cts900

^^Great shot *Sara*!


----------



## erinmiyu

lol i love that, *sara*!

inside a submarine at the local science center. note: submarines were apparently not made for heels :/ i had to tiptoe a lot because the grates scared me, and the wood planks were spaced far enough apart that the heels sometimes slipped through. the heels remain unscathed, but next time i'll wear sneakers


----------



## sara999

ERIN!  i love your shots, you'd be a classy submarine lady


----------



## roussel

lvpiggy said:


> already posted in my wardrobe thread, but though i'd share my fave action shot from the NYC CL Play Day afterparty! they weren't as fancy as most of the other stunning CLs in attendance, but piggies never get tired of nude patent (^(oo)^)v
> 
> piggy in pink, with nude patent prives, perched on purple pouf! tehe



This is picture-perfect!  This is my favorite piggy shot! The nude VPs are just perfect with that HL.  BTW piggy, I love how you tie your hair up like that, I think it is so classy!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Piggy*, beautiful as always. Whenever i see you in one of your HL's, it makes me wonder ... why cant i look that good?!! 

*sara & erin*, love the loo shots!!


----------



## gheaden

*sara and erin*-great loo shots

my wife out at a club this weekend, danced her Pythons off

Also black patent slings at our train Station


----------



## Mittens34

lvpiggy said:


> already posted in my wardrobe thread, but though i'd share my fave action shot from the NYC CL Play Day afterparty! they weren't as fancy as most of the other stunning CLs in attendance, but piggies never get tired of nude patent (^(oo)^)v
> 
> piggy in pink, with nude patent prives, perched on purple pouf! tehe



LVPiggy you look like perfection. You should model for HL and CL.


----------



## Mittens34

gheaden said:


> *sara and erin*-great loo shots
> 
> my wife out at a club this weekend, danced her Pythons off
> 
> Also black patent slings at our train Station



Gheaden I love the Pythons on your wife!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

lvpiggy said:


> already posted in my wardrobe thread, but though i'd share my fave action shot from the NYC CL Play Day afterparty! they weren't as fancy as most of the other stunning CLs in attendance, but piggies never get tired of nude patent (^(oo)^)v
> 
> piggy in pink, with nude patent prives, perched on purple pouf! tehe



You are just adorable, Piggy. LOVE that HL too!

Oh, and I don't know if I've ever seen the nude as such a close match for anyone's skin tone. Perfection!


----------



## Kamilla850

Piggy, you look gorgeous!  I love your entire look - dress, shoes and jewels.


----------



## yousofine

Nursing my shoes after walking on cobblestones


----------



## cts900

*erin:* scary! but those shoes are fab!
*gheaden:* always love your shots...always.
*yousofine:* i can relate, woman!  awesome picture .


----------



## weB3now

On the way to my sons' awards ceremonies!  This pic was taken on my phone by my 5 year old!!  :lolots:

sweater: H&M
dress and belt: Anthropologie
shoes: CL Marpoil in tan


----------



## iimewii

*weB3now*- Love your Navy Blue Dress!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ you look gorgeous web3now!


----------



## cts900

^^I second that!


----------



## BellaShoes

*yousofine*... poor glitters... hope everyone made it home okay.

*Web*.. gorgeous, and quite the photographer for a 5 year old!


----------



## weB3now

Thank you *clothingguru*,* cts*, and *bella*!!  I even had someone stop me before the ceremony and tell me what a great outfit it was, so I felt pretty good!  He does take some great pictures for a five year old, and he LOVES to do it.  I think it makes him feel like a "big kid".  He's so cute!

I think I put this in the wrong thread though...I think it was supposed to go in the Outfits thread   I'm still no good at posting!


----------



## cts900

^^We'll always find the pics no matter where they are posted!

I was taking a pic for my reveal thread of my Greissimo's first official outfit and DD could not stay away from the action.  I thought it was too cute not to share .


----------



## Aniski

^^Awww...that's precious!


----------



## AriCakes

cts900 said:


> ^^We'll always find the pics no matter where they are posted!
> 
> I was taking a pic for my reveal thread of my Greissimo's first official outfit and DD could not stay away from the action.  I thought it was too cute not to share .



So cute!


----------



## LH405

Strolling the Seattle waterfront on a chilly afternoon last week. Yes, it was quite cold!


----------



## cts900

Lookin good *LH*!

Thanks *ari *and *aniski*!  She is _my_ aricakes...I hope to be as wonderful as your mom is to you .


----------



## clothingguru

*cts* that is SOOOO precious! 
*LH:* you look great!


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, love .


----------



## LH405

Thanks, it was SO cold and the wind was freezing- my hoodie sleeves and vest are all puffy from the breeze off Elliot Bay!


----------



## LH405

cts those Greissimos are tdf! So cute and they look great with the skirt and colorful top.


----------



## roussel

messy desk at work today


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^sexy!!!


----------



## phiphi

i visited DC on the weekend and had the immense pleasure of meeting *duke, surly, cindy, rilo, & aikandy* who are just as beautiful as they are sweet and elegant! here is a group action shot. it was such a a wonderful evening! 






your outfits is super cute *web3*
*LH* - you look fabulous!
*cts* i love the greissimos on you.. and DD is soooo cute!!
HOT.HOT.HOT. *roussel*!


----------



## cts900

^^I always love those shots! Knowing tPFers are hanging out makes me .
*roussel*: HAWT! How does anyone concentrate around you ?
*LH*: Thanks so much.  I am so enamored with them.


----------



## lulabee

phiphi said:


> i visited DC on the weekend and had the immense pleasure of meeting *duke, surly, cindy, rilo, & aikandy* who are just as beautiful as they are sweet and elegant! here is a group action shot. it was such a a wonderful evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your outfits is super cute *web3*
> *LH* - you look fabulous!
> *cts* i love the greissimos on you.. and DD is soooo cute!!
> HOT.HOT.HOT. *roussel*!


 LOVE this shot *phi*!!!


----------



## AriCakes

cts900 said:


> Lookin good *LH*!
> 
> Thanks *ari *and *aniski*!  She is _my_ aricakes...I hope to be as wonderful as your mom is to you .



 I'm sure you will! You've already got her posing with CLs.


----------



## clothingguru

*Phiphi:* love the group shot! So perfect!
*roussel*: OMG that is a HOT pic!!!! The pony haired CL's are hot!!! I love them esp with your red nails!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great group shot *phi!*!

*Roussel*... love the desk shot... change out that cup for Peet's though!


----------



## mal

Aw, *phi*- that is so sweet! 
*Roussel*,   the pony's!


----------



## CMP86

LH405 I know exactly where that shot was taken! I was just there Saturday night. I love the Seattle waterfront! 

Have you ever been to Bainbridge Island?


----------



## roussel

thanks phiphi, cts900, cg, mal! 
bella, sorry i'm loyal to starbucks 

here's me at work today with black suede MM


----------



## clothingguru

*Roussel*: im stealing those :ninja:


----------



## cts900

^^Not if I get to them first ! I love you girl, but I will fight you for those! :boxing:

and P.S. Love seeing tPF in the background, *roussel*!


----------



## ebay_police

*ATTENTION! BE AWARE! THIS GUY  IS STEALING FROM PEOPLE!  *

He is buying items on Ebay and then claim that he never receive anything.  Same he does with Suppliers and Chinese factories. He is in the BLOCK list on ebay.  BE AWARE! REPORT TO YOUR LOCAL POLICE STATION IF YOU WILL HEAR ANYTHING!

Solomone Zarkin
CDA. BQS. ZITACUARO 36-3
BQS. DE LA HERRADURA
MEXICO, D.F. 52783
Mexico

szarkin@hotmail.com
compras@habaneromex.com
Phone:  5513659047

http://myworld.ebay.com/nikraz26


USERS TO BE BLOCKED ( copy and past in your block page:  http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html)



**onu**, 420ll, 8713don, agrydlund, all_what_you_may_need, apple25965, asolofish, badboytimaol, blackjack8799, boozmm, burogozim, cakana1real, clou18.2007, cost2914, darren3476, decaisnea, epic.hunting, forgues240, georgiatool, great-gapster, gws501, jandw005, jhawki88, jip0_4, john5371, jordan_junior_786, labreitor, mandelturner, mirdour, nikraz26, rjnadwodny, robynzee, rwebb0418, soccert2005, towshow, tpx_slugger17, trademarks, wheeler.dearler, windtheme, yasaroz, zh822, zig77,


----------



## lulabee

^^Hmm...reported.


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> ^^Not if I get to them first ! I love you girl, but I will fight you for those! :boxing:
> 
> and P.S. Love seeing tPF in the background, *roussel*!



hahaha!!!!! Its ON cheeka!


----------



## roussel

clothingguru said:


> *Roussel*: im stealing those :ninja:





cts900 said:


> ^^Not if I get to them first ! I love you girl, but I will fight you for those! :boxing:
> 
> and P.S. Love seeing tPF in the background, *roussel*!


 
LOL! You girls are funny.  But you have to fight better than how I fought to get these shoes :boxing: this pair is locked safely in the vault, ha ha
cts, tpf is the first place i go to when i get to work in the morning.


----------



## LH405

CMP86 said:


> LH405 I know exactly where that shot was taken! I was just there Saturday night. I love the Seattle waterfront!
> 
> Have you ever been to Bainbridge Island?


  Oh yes, this photo was taken right by the ferry to Bainbridge! Its so pretty over there, I love living so close to all the islands.


----------



## mishybelle

DBF and I (and his beer and my Zoupis) at the Kings vs. Ducks hockey game on April 3, 2010.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Wore Rose gold Fortuna on my rehearsal dinner 

Wore strass Rolando with my wedding dress

Wore mini glitter no prive with my 2nd HL dress on the big day


----------



## gheaden

*yousofine*-I hope no damage to those beautiful shoes
*cts*-you are so sweet
weBnow-nice shot by a budding photographer
cts-I love the Greissimo's
*LH405*-you sure warmed up the weather 
*roussel*-your desk is ten times better than mine.  I love the red on red.  
phiphi-group shots are great.  
*mishy*-thank you for sharing
*ladybug*-you look stunning in all three shots, I love the HL dress.


----------



## cts900

roussel said:


> LOL! You girls are funny.  But you have to fight better than how I fought to get these shoes :boxing: this pair is locked safely in the vault, ha ha
> cts, *tpf is the first place i go to when i get to work in the morning. *



^^Hahaha...I love that story!

Fun shot, *mishy*!
Congrats *ladybug*, you look lovely!
Thanks so much *gheaden* .


----------



## clothingguru

*mishy:* great action shot at the game!
*ladybug*: Lovely!!!!! Did you DIY those rolando's in fire opal? I thought for a second they were Fire opal lady lynch!!! They look amazing! And love the HL dress! You look so good!


----------



## Aikandy

phiphi said:


> i visited DC on the weekend and had the immense pleasure of meeting *duke, surly, cindy, rilo, & aikandy* who are just as beautiful as they are sweet and elegant! here is a group action shot. it was such a a wonderful evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your outfits is super cute *web3*
> *LH* - you look fabulous!
> *cts* i love the greissimos on you.. and DD is soooo cute!!
> HOT.HOT.HOT. *roussel*!


----------



## gheaden

wife on the go, as usual
I love the red contrast with the cork


----------



## cts900

*Aik*: Thanks so much for quoting the action shot from* phi* again. You ladies are fabulous! I could look at those all day long.  
Thanks for the sweet comment about DD p*hi* .
*Gheaden*: You action shots of Mrs. Gheaden always make me smile.  Love them!


----------



## Ladybug^^

clothingguru said:


> *mishy:* great action shot at the game!
> *ladybug*: Lovely!!!!! Did you DIY those rolando's in fire opal? I thought for a second they were Fire opal lady lynch!!! They look amazing! And love the HL dress! You look so good!




Thanks Dear! yes, My friend who is professional and done that for me as my wedding gift


----------



## clothingguru

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks Dear! yes, My friend who is professional and done that for me as my wedding gift



wow! what a nice gift!!! they look great!!

*
P.S. LADIES...i wore my big kiss flats for the first time today....and i have blisters all over my feet  no picks unfortunately. and only wore for 4 hrs*


----------



## surlygirl

oh no, *clothingguru*! so sorry to hear that. hopefully you can doctor them up for the next outing!


----------



## cts900

clothingguru said:


> *
> P.S. LADIES...i wore my big kiss flats for the first time today....and i have blisters all over my feet  no picks unfortunately. and only wore for 4 hrs*



I have had three pairs of CL flats and they were all miserable to break in; far worse than any of my pumps.  Once I got them there though, they were perfect.  Hang in there my friend. It gets better.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Wowsa!!! Ladies you're all rocking in your CLs!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*surly:* thank you cheeka! ya i hope so! Otherwise i will need a personal doctor to tend to my feet after every session with these! lol

*CTS:* OMG that makes me feel soooo much better! I mean the whole reason i got the flats at that PRICE $$$ was because i could see myself wearing them more than my heels!!! I feel a bit better now in my bruised swollen feet! hehe thank u love!!! xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Ayala

CG: The same thing happened with me when I wore my Rosella Flats for the first time.  I thought they would be just a put on and go pair and by the end of the night I had 4 massive blisters (back of the feet and pinky toes) that ended up bursting and staining the inside of my shoe in lots of blood.  Be happy your DH isn't like my DBf, who proceeded to "fix it" by insisting and pouring Hydrogen Peroxide on my feet so they wouldn't get infected.

Two weeks after my feet healed, however, and I got the guts to try them again (because I thought they would blister like this every time) they fit like a glove and were like slippers).


----------



## clothingguru

Ayala: oh wow!!! Ok good now i got some reasurance! I feel much better i didnt waste that much money on shoes i cannot wear! I wonder why they take all that to break in?!!! So strange! I never get that with my heels! hmm. 

haha DBF put hydrogen peroxide on them! OMG i feel sorry for you! lol. I was going to...but was in so much agony already that just soaking them in warm water and soap was INSANELY painful! I had to wait 3 hours to put socks on they hurt to touch! I was like....from flats? REALLY? hehe. I was hobbling around downtown...everyone was looking at me funny like...your in flats? WHATS WRONG wit you? LMAO.

NY WHO thanks for the reassurance! I feel much better you and cts had the same problem! So hopefully next time these will hurt less....and then even better the third! :kiss:


----------



## Ayala

Luckily the last 30 mins I was walking in them I was outside and it was like 20 degrees out.  I didn't have socks/stockings on so my feet were numb.  Thank god I couldn't feel the pain.  But when we got back it was one of the most painful feelings to take them off (like pulling off burning skin).  He also had to chase me down to put the hydrogen peroxide on.  The fear of the pain allowed me to run like I never ran before...go go adrenaline, lol, but he caught me lol.

Maybe you could use the hairdyer trick to just mold the patent closer to your feet shape.


----------



## clothingguru

^ oh yeah that's a good idea!!! Because the patent is SOOO stiff that its like my feet are chaffing against the mold every step! I had to pop the side of my foot by my toes out and angle my body weight to the sides of my feet! I was literally hobbling! hahaha.
I have the HUGEST blister on my pinky toe!!! Its the biggest ive ever had! It covers my entire pinky! haha

I bet he had to chase you down! DH would have to chase me too! HAHA ! H.Peroxide is HORRID!!!! ouchy ouchy! Good thing it was cold out....OMG i know what that feels like...almost like they are glued to your feet and you have to peel them off...but there is a cut underneath...like pulling off a band-aid!!!! 

Well...im off to the comfort thread to see how the hairdryer thing works! lol.
Thanks for the tip sweetz! xx


----------



## Ayala

It was quite the sight because he was almost sitting on me so I didn't squirm away.  DBf is 6ft 200-ish and I'm 5' 3" 125 so he had too big of an advantage.

Anytime   

Don't forget to use moleskin until everything gets settled too.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ haha too funny!

moleskin????


----------



## Ayala

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=80643&catid=882

Some ladies attach it to the parts that rub them.  Other ladies wrap their sensitive foot areas with it.  I wrapped my pinkie toes until they healed when I worse closed-toe shoes for example.  It's like sticky felt.


----------



## clothingguru

^ Oh wow! Why did i not know this existed?!!!! lol. Thanks so much ayala!!!!!!! !!!


----------



## Ayala

Anytime  It's amazing how many tricks circulate among us all.


----------



## clothingguru

true that!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## IslandSpice

Aikandy said:


>


 

AWWW! I missed the DC get together...I need to stop working and get back on this forum!!! I hope you ladies had a great time!


----------



## surlygirl

IslandSpice said:


> AWWW! I missed the DC get together...I need to stop working and get back on this forum!!! I hope you ladies had a great time!


----------



## JuneHawk

Right after graduation!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Cute, *June*! You wore the Iowas! Congrats again on your graduation. What is you degree for? Mine is in business.


----------



## JuneHawk

General Studies....do you want fries with that?  It's an AA, I'm finishing my BS starting this fall.


----------



## cts900

Congrats *June*!  You look so happy and you should be .  This is such a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## nillacobain

Congrats *June*! Your Iowas look amazing!


----------



## cuteangel7777

OMG you ladies look amazing! 

Its been so long since i been on tpf or on the CL forum~ i truly miss it sometime but i try not to come back until today when T~ Kurimo- Chan brought me back.

want to share some of the shoes shots from the wedding-

Navy Bow T Doret with the husband gucci
www.lovelifelikefashion.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/dsc8239.jpg
me and sista- she is in dior
www.lovelifelikefashion.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/mg_4346.jpg

Mia and me- i had Lace VP and Mia had the Jefosas
www.lovelifelikefashion.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/miaback.jpg
www.lovelifelikefashion.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/miafront.jpg

me with a fushia i dont know what to call sandal but i know its CL i have it in a few colors- and i was in bumese costume 
www.lovelifelikefashion.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/mg_3318.jpg
i will try to upload more pics later~ 

hopefully the images work okay, they dont so i will have to find a way to upload them later~ mean while just click the link?


----------



## djrr

congrats *June*!! i remember wearing a pair of CLs to my graduation too, but it was a disaster as i just got them on that day and didn't have time to stretch them out....


----------



## mal

HPs (in the loo) at Mon Jin Lau for dinner and cocktails with a group of good friends


----------



## carlinha

very cute pics ladies!

here's a pic of chelleybelly and i during a mini get-together for dinner and red velvet cupcake a few nights ago
me in EB suede AI and her in metallic goa simples


----------



## bb10lue

JuneHawk said:


> Right after graduation!



You look great!!! My graduation is next Thursday and I'm going CL shopping on Wed after work!! Will post pics too!


----------



## cts900

lovely shots, *cute*. 
great loo shot *mal*!
*car*: how precious you and *chelley* are!  when tPFers are together, it makes me .


----------



## lolitablue

Rose Gold VPs at the Orlando Magic Game!! Sitting just by the players.  Won those tickets on a charity raffle and have no expectations to win them!!! Good Luck happens!!!


----------



## cts900

^^How fun!  Congratulations! Your shoes are fab!!


----------



## lolitablue

cts900 said:


> ^^How fun! Congratulations! Your shoes are fab!!


 
Thank you! I love the ones in your avatar!!!


----------



## cts900

lolitablue said:


> Thank you! I love the ones in your avatar!!!



Thank you *blue*.  I would love me some rose gold.....


----------



## elfgirl

Greissimos at work!  (Unfortunately they're putting me in the mood to go nail polish shopping...)


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## iimewii

*elfgirl*-Great Shot!


----------



## LavenderIce

OMG!  I would give anything to rock my CLs courtside.  I don't care what team, I just want my red soles there!



lolitablue said:


> Rose Gold VPs at the Orlando Magic Game!! Sitting just by the players. Won those tickets on a charity raffle and have no expectations to win them!!! Good Luck happens!!!


----------



## phiphi

congrats *june*! you look fabulous in your graduation gown!
love your loo shots *mal*!
*C & C* - C squared! love tpf'er group shots (and envious of the red velvet cupcakes you got to enjoy!!)
your shoes look awesome courtside *lolita*!!
*elf* your greissimos are soo pretty!!

here are my nude simples in my tote, on the way to work! (*K*, that is a kleenex box i was transporting to the office from the car)


----------



## cts900

*Phi*: Looooove the nudes!

Here are my Greissimos waiting on the loveseat for the family to get ready for our Cinco de Mayo dinner .


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ gorgeous shots ladies!


----------



## needloub

This is a pic of my cousins and myself fooling around with my shoes (yellow Sevillana's) at my engagement party last April!!


----------



## clothingguru

AMAZING pics ladies! 
CTS: love the nail polish! And your greissimo's ...patiently waiting to go out! how cute!


----------



## KlassicKouture

That nail polish is super cute with those shoes, *cts*!!


----------



## cts900

Thanks ladies.  I was taking full advantage of my down time, being ready first! 
*CG* and *KK*: Thanks so much for the compliment on the polish.  It is OPI, I don't remember the name but I LOVE it .
*needloub*: Looks like a great time had by all!


----------



## needloub

^^Thanks *cts*!!  I don't know how to make the pic bigger...LOL!


----------



## iimewii

Love everyone action pics!


----------



## surlygirl

*needloub *- such a cute pic!


----------



## roussel

cts aarrrrggghhh you're really making me want to get those greis!!! your pictures are just gorgeous and that purple polish is perfect.  who makes them?  you're making me want to go polish shopping now


----------



## kett

cts900 said:


> *Phi*: Looooove the nudes!
> 
> Here are my Greissimos waiting on the loveseat for the family to get ready for our Cinco de Mayo dinner .



What a perfect shoe for Cinco de Mayo! Yay shoe twins!


----------



## cts900

Thanks, *kett*.  I felt very festive .  I am so happy we are shoe twins.....
*roussel*: You are always so descriptive and sweet.  Thank you, love.  The polish is OPI for Sephora, but I got it during a pedi and did not note the name/number.  It is delicious though!  I will keep my fingers crossed that we see the greis on you very, very soon.


----------



## Elsie87

My blue glttart VPs at a friend's wedding today:








With my mum in her YSLs:







With the bride:


----------



## jancedtif

This "action shot" is totally scripted.  I asked my DS to take a pic and to include my shoes for my "shoe friends" and of course he groaned about it, but he took the pic.  About the only thing that was unscripted was I got tired of walking and turned around to see if he really was taking the pic.   Here I am in my VPs.


----------



## jancedtif

Elsie87 said:


> My blue glttart VPs at a friend's wedding today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my mum in her YSLs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the bride:



Love your pic *Elsie*!


----------



## mal

*Elsie *and *jan*, great action shots! *Elsie*, who is that in your avi? What a great photo!


----------



## kjbags

Love the pics *Elsie* and *jan*


----------



## cts900

Great shots *elsie* and *jan*.  What pretty pairs !


----------



## clothingguru

*Janced*: Love it!!!  hehe...your son hates it hey....my DH hates it too. Im like: Take a pic....TAKE IT! He's like: WHat the heck...this is ridiculous! hahaha. LOVE this picture!!!! 

*Elsie*...nice action pic! Love the shoes


----------



## rdgldy

*jan,* what a cute picture!


----------



## phiphi

nice *elsie*!

love it *jan*!! good of DS to take the action shot - too cute!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

mal said:


> *Elsie *and *jan*, great action shots! *Elsie*, who is that in your avi? What a great photo!




That's Marilyn Monroe, I believe it was when she was still Norma Jean Mortenson.  (I'm not totally obsessed with her or anything...lol)


----------



## Elsie87

^Yep, that's Marilyn/Norma Jean. 

Thanks for the sweet comments, girls! 

*Jan* you look great!!!


----------



## mal

thanks, *BB* and *elsie!* I should have known that


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you very much *mal, kjbags, cts900, CG, rdgldy, phi, BB, and Elsie*!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Cute pic *Jancedtif*. You are totally rocking those vp's!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my goodness, *Jance* and *Elsie*! Love both VP shots... great camera work!


----------



## BellaShoes

Grocery Shopping in my Jaws....


----------



## cts900

^^You are so ridiculously fabulous,* Bella*!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

these are my new babies


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> ^^You are so ridiculously fabulous,* Bella*!



ITA!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I watching The Comedians of Chelsea Lately:






At the meet and greet:

with the Sklar Brothers and Jen Kirkman--






with Chelsea's Little Nugget Chuy, JoKoy's son and JoKoy--


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> ^^You are so ridiculously fabulous,* Bella*!


 Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> ITA!!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

With fondness for *mal*: a loo shot with an automatic toilet and my Zoups


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pics lav... who had on the lovely activas?


----------



## BellaShoes

Lav... 'Lav in the Loo' shots always crack me up!


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I at a NKOTB concert in Vegas--my nude patent/gold tip VP and her black patent Tributes:






Our meet and greet pics:


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Great pics lav... who had on the lovely activas?


 
I forgot to mention who was wearing what style.  My sister was wearing the Cest Moi and I'm wearing the Activas.



BellaShoes said:


> Lav... 'Lav in the Loo' shots always crack me up!


 
Even though there was no flusher, I couldn't resist taking the picture.  I normally would redo a blurry shot, but I thought being blurry was a nice touch.


----------



## mal

cts900 said:


> ^^You are so ridiculously fabulous,* Bella*!


Exactly!


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> With fondness for *mal*: a loo shot with an automatic toilet and my Zoups


thats awesome, *Lav *thanks!!! I did a "fake" one with an auto-potty too; no place to put your foot, eh?


----------



## cl addict

my purchase at the CL sample sale today -- red pique cire.


----------



## cts900

*NYCG*: They look so smokin' hot on you !
*Lav*: Each action shot is fabulous and I am sooooo jealous.  I love Chelsea Lately.
*claddict*: Great buy! Gorgeous.

Here are me and my old school Miss Marples hanging out waiting for my outfit pic to download .


----------



## surlygirl

*lav *- an auto-loo shot!

*cl addict* - loving the red piques! congrats on a great sample sale find!

*cts *- I love the Miss Marples! so cute!

here's a bronze new simple pic my brother took after stating, "another pair of red bottoms, huh?!"


----------



## LavenderIce

*cts*--The Miss Marples would have been one of my first pairs, except I was clueless about sizing and it didn't work out for me.  Every time I see them I get nostalgic.

*surly*--Red bottoms are da bomb diggity!


----------



## needloub

Sorry image wrong


----------



## cts900

*surly*!  i love the picture so much!
*lav*: thanks, love. they were my first CL straight heels.  i have always loved them, but they have been alone in the closet for a long time.  i have a feeling i will be wearing them a lot this summer now that i remember how fab they are .


----------



## bambolina

LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I at a NKOTB concert in Vegas--my nude patent/gold tip VP and her black patent Tributes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our meet and greet pics:



Yay!  You look lovely my dear! And you're next to Jordan! He is so dreamy... I can't believe he's doing Never Let You Go on this tour! I can't wait to see it live next month!
Glad you had a good time! And I love your VP's!
NKOTB + CL's =


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you* bambolina*!    Jordan was my first love and watching him perform NLYG made love him even more.  Actually, I fall in love every time they do I'll Be Loving You Forever...  It really brings me back.  The show was amazing and I can't wait to see YOUR CL + NKOTB M&G pics!


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> *cts*--The Miss Marples would have been one of my first pairs, except I was clueless about sizing and it didn't work out for me.  Every time I see them I get nostalgic.
> 
> *surly*--Red bottoms are da bomb diggity!



and you know this! 

*lav *- I totally missed all of the fab pictures with your sis!!! per usual, I love them! and you are snuggled very close to JK there! he's my fav! 

thanks, *cts*!


----------



## LavenderIce

*surly*--I have to snuggle up against JK every chance I get!  He's the physical & vocal embodiment of the man of my dreams!  His bro Jon is my 2nd fave and I swear, he should be my BFF!

*cts*--Please gets lot of wear of your Miss Marples, they are truly lovely!


----------



## buzzytoes

Seriously Lav you must be on a first name basis with all of NKOTB now. Love it!!!


----------



## yousofine

A picture a at party last weekend. I've just put my jacket on and am about to leave.





My new shelfs in my closet:




More pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-store-your-shoes-409268-11.html#post15312846


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Mal*!

*sofine*... your closet!


----------



## cts900

*sofine*: went to look at all the pictures.  your closet display is amazing!


----------



## yousofine

BellaShoes and cts900: Thank you! I just love it! Every time I walk by I get so surprised and happy


----------



## surlygirl

a couple of pics from last night ... black Orlans












sorry the pics are so big ... I tried to resize them


----------



## crazzee_shopper

First time posting in this thread!


----------



## cts900

I love that shot *crazzee*! So glad you posted!!!!!!!!
*surly*: I love the larger photos...you get to see more detail that way!  I love your action shots....


----------



## sassyphoenix

*yousofine* - Barbie pink Biancas, soooo.  Love the closet!!

*surlygirl* - Your Orlans were by far the hottest shoes in the room.

*crazzee_shopper* - What a fabulous action shot!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Cute pics, everyone!

Here's me on the way to DBF's graduation, my first time wearing my Moonbows out. 






The shoes are a lil too big. Gonna have to fix that!


----------



## allbrandspls

LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I at a NKOTB concert in Vegas--my nude patent/gold tip VP and her black patent Tributes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our meet and greet pics:


Gorgeous shoes. Must have been a great show. Arrgh you got to meet them.....


----------



## peachy pink

Awsome, I love everybody's pictures!!

Okay so I posted mine in my reveal-thread but I figured as this is the "ACTION!"-Thread I'd re-post them
I used to do competitive cheerleading  and no, it doesn't hurt!


----------



## gheaden

^^Holy action!


----------



## iimewii

*peachy pink*- Amazing!!!


----------



## babyontheway

This gives a whole new meaning to action shot




peachy pink said:


> Awsome, I love everybody's pictures!!
> 
> Okay so I posted mine in my reveal-thread but I figured as this is the "ACTION!"-Thread I'd re-post them
> I used to do competitive cheerleading  and no, it doesn't hurt!


----------



## BellaShoes

surlygirl said:


> a couple of pics from last night ... black Orlans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are so big ... I tried to resize them



NICE!!!!! Was this taking during the 'smirk'... 'turn'... 'flip'.... or when you were dancing away


----------



## ikaesmallz

peachy pink said:


>



All I can say is WOW!!!!  AMAZING!

*Lavender* your nude patents are TDF! And I'm so jelly that you met NKOTB!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

some crazy action shots!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

crazzee... what a fantastic shot... it just made me sigh when I saw it.....


----------



## roussel

lavenderice so cool you got to meet them in Vegas! looks like a great time you had.  love the HL too!
peachy whoa!  that is what you call flexibility.  amazing pics
crazee i love that pic you posted.  are you wearing wedges?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

roussel said:


> lavenderice so cool you got to meet them in Vegas! looks like a great time you had.  love the HL too!
> peachy whoa!  that is what you call flexibility.  amazing pics
> crazee i love that pic you posted.  are you wearing wedges?



Elodies 85mm


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PeachyPink *- now that's what you call an action shot.  The things a girl can do in her CLs....
*Lav* - you know I LOVE seeing action shots of you and your sis.  You guys go to the best events!  and look at you rockin that Leger~!!!! But I need you to back of Jordan :boxing:  Just sayin' ...
*Crazee* - cute shot
*Surly* - getting in the action shot spirit.  that's my girl!


----------



## peachy pink

gheaden said:


> ^^Holy action!





iimewii said:


> *peachy pink*- Amazing!!!





babyontheway said:


> This gives a whole new meaning to action shot


Thank you! So much fun to try this



ikaesmallz said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!!  AMAZING!


Thanks a lot!



roussel said:


> peachy whoa!  that is what you call flexibility.  amazing pics


Thank you I get to enjoy my shoes at the fullest 



DC-Cutie said:


> *PeachyPink *- now that's what you call an action shot.  The things a girl can do in her CLs....


We are hardly limited .. 


*LavenderIce*, I adooore the pics!!


----------



## weB3now

My tortoise VPs at my son's school music concert:


----------



## indypup

^Love it!  How's your gold leaf DIY on those holding up, btw?


----------



## weB3now

It's holding up amazingly well--no problems so far!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Driving to work today...

can you tell I like pink? :sunnies

Indian Rose yoyos
Candy Burberry key wallet w/ pink flash drive


----------



## cts900

woa, *peachy*.  that is nuts .
*weB3:* great shot .
*crazzee*: pink cubed....love it!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzee*, ahah, love your action shot..in the car, ^_^


----------



## pr1nc355

me in the garage after coming home from a cocktail party last Wednesday night (I decided to wear the red Simples and had to show off the siggy!):


----------



## cts900

^^Great shot!  From what I can see, your dress is beautiful.  

Here are me in my nude Simples and my mom in her Tigresse (which she just allowed me to "borrow indefinitely") at the 10am showing of SATC2 .  My apologies for the dark-movie-theater-cell-phone-quality.


----------



## gheaden

Cts-thank you for such a sweet compliment
June-congrats, graduating in style 
cuteangel-thank you for sharing.  You and DH look great together
Mal-thanks for the pic-in the loo?-nice 
Carlinha-I love seeing people from the forum getting together, love the blue EB
Lolita-basketball and CLs-my personal fav
Elf-loving the Greis
Phi-put those babies on
cts-another great shot
needloub-looks lie you are having a blast! Congrats
Elsie-I love the glittart VP-compliment the dress.
jance-now I get to compliment you.  Looks like a shot from a movie set
bella-I am sure your jaws attracted looks like a shark out of water
NYC-anything glittery is fine by me
Lavender-thank you fro the triple dose
CL addict- what a great score
cts-I love the polish paired with the MM
surly-my wife gets that a lot too-keep rocking
yousofine-can I have that closet-holy smokes
crazee-great first post
klassic-moonbows are a classic-do I spy LV?
weB3-glad to hear the DIY is holding up
Crazzee-driving and snapping-nice
pr1-dress and shoes go together lovely
cts-showing off the style-mom and daughter in CLs


----------



## iimewii

Inside a NYC taxi- going to a friend dinner party.

Black Clichy.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Me with my black Mater Claudes at the club after catching SATC2 with my bunch of girlfriends!


----------



## strsusc

weB3now said:


> My tortoise VPs at my son's school music concert:



Love the tortoise!!!  I have them in NP and wear them to work all the time!


----------



## cts900

Thank you for all the kind comments, *gheaden *!
Those shots are so fun* iimewii* and *pinkie*...._gorgeous_ shoes....


----------



## iimewii

Thanks CTS900!!


----------



## iimewii

Waiting outside for my friend to pick me up.  please excuse my toes...

Nuria sandal


----------



## jeshika

love the sandals on u, *iimewii*! any action shots of those lovely biancas yet?


----------



## iimewii

*jeshika*- Thanks! Not yet. Still practicing at home. SO scared to walk outside....Even though I love the bianca's. Sign...


----------



## cts900

Loooove the Nuria on you, *iimewii* .


----------



## iimewii

*cts900*-Thanks CTS900!!


----------



## erinmiyu

grocery shopping in blush peanuts


----------



## jancedtif

I love all the actions shots ladies!!  

*Erin *when I grow up I want to be just like you!


----------



## erinmiyu

lol thanks, *jan *


----------



## Baggaholic

crazzee_shopper said:


> First time posting in this thread!



hehehe... This is so me!!! I too walk my dogs in the park with my CL on.


----------



## iimewii

*erinmiyu*- Nice action Shot!


----------



## cts900

adorable shot, *erin*!


----------



## bambolina

My bronze Scissor Girls in between Jon Knight and Jordan Knight's sneakers on Thursday.


----------



## LavenderIce

bambolina said:


> My bronze Scissor Girls in between Jon Knight and Jordan Knight's sneakers on Thursday.


 
That is my dream spot!  I've been next to the Knight brothers separately, but to be right in between, I would die!  Hope you had fun at your show!


----------



## bambolina

LavenderIce said:


> That is my dream spot!  I've been next to the Knight brothers separately, but to be right in between, I would die!  Hope you had fun at your show!


It was my first time next to Jon. I've been next to Jordan before but to be right in between the 2 of them was awesome! 
That M&G was just too good to be true! There would have been no show and just my M&G and I would have been on cloud 9 anyway! I'm still in a state of shock, honestly!


----------



## Layla76

I see some of my fellow Blockhead sisters here, so I thought I'd join in on the fun too!

Me wearing my so private two-tone slingbacks, standing next to Donnie in his Nike


----------



## cts900

*bambolina* and *Layla*....I think those shots are magnificent!  

Here are my Rastas hangin' with my DD during her first birthday celebration!


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Birthday to your DD *cts*!  I love your rastas, but I hate to say it, DD outshines them.  She's too cute!


----------



## iimewii

*bambolina*- Nice action shot!
*CTS*- Thats a cute action shot with your DD


----------



## cts900

Thanks so much *Lav* and *iimewii*!  DD had a lovely day and was certainly a bigger star than my shoes (though I think they were a distant second ).


----------



## po0hping

My graduation; Dillians.
I did a marathon wear in them, 5 hours.  On top of that, it was the first time I wore them.  Took two days for my feet to feel normal again.


----------



## iimewii

*po0hping*-Great Shot and congradulations!


----------



## yousofine

Barbie pink Bianca (yes, wear them all the time) -now with Rockband. Took the right off to play the drum.





Bonus info -couldn't find the drumsticks, so played with a spoon. Found the drumsticks when I saw this picture :lolots: Just under the green drum.


----------



## jeshika

*po0hping *you look FIERCE!!!!!

*yousofine*, that spoon totally cracked me up!


----------



## mal

Oh, *phping*, it was worth it! Look at you! 
*yousofine*,  amazing what we learn from our photos, eh? You look awesome 
*cts*, love the Greis' an DD is so pretty!


----------



## cts900

Thank you sweet *mal*!
*yousofine*: That is a fantastic shot!!!!!
*po0hping*: Huge congrats on an amazing accomplishment.  I have been there for a graduation!  I totally recognize it! And your shoe....FAB!!!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pooHping*, yesss, you went with those shoes for your graduation. Congrats hun and oyy, 5 hrs in those? Are you relayed to wonder woman?!

*yousofine*, ahh I love rockband and I love the color of your biancas! And you're a true trooper, still wearing the other Bianca while one foot presses the pedal, lol!


----------



## iimewii

*yousofine*- great shot!


----------



## NYCBelle

Mine in action at my wedding....


----------



## roussel

Congrats NYCBelle on your wedding! The glitter NPs are perfect with your dress


----------



## NYCBelle

roussel said:


> Congrats NYCBelle on your wedding! The glitter NPs are perfect with your dress


 

thanks roussel!


----------



## iimewii

*NYCBelle*- Congtrats on your wedding. The NP look great with your dress!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nyc*, breathtaking!!! Congrats on the nuptials!


----------



## cts900

What a lovely bride, *NYCB*.  Cheers to a long, happy marriage .


----------



## po0hping

Thanks panda, cts900, jeshika, iimewii, mal

I received a lot of compliments.  

panda, I was shocked I lasted that long in them.  I wore the Rolandos for my commencement the day before for not even half the time and I was dying, and my Rolandos are my most comfy pair.  I think it was b/c before I put them on I was wearing a pair of flats on the grass waiting to get in that turned out to be painful.  

cts900, no one knew that they were CL but _many_ people asked me where I got them, my roommate told me afterward that a girl said she was thinking about stealing them.

mal, I bought them just for grad, and then after I saw someone trip on stage while wearing flats in the graduation before mine, I freaked out and seriously thought about not wearing them.  The graduation before mine was missing the steps in the front of the platform so all the girls wearing heels had to practically jump down.  Thank goodness, I not only go stairs, but railings as well!


----------



## icecreamom

*NYCBelle*  Great Shots! Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## NYCBelle

thank you beautiful ladies!!


----------



## cts900

po0hping said:


> cts900, no one knew that they were CL but _many_ people asked me where I got them, *my roommate told me afterward that a girl said she was thinking about stealing them*.



Thems fightin' words!  She better watch out !!!!!!


----------



## cindy74

nycbelle congrats on youre wedding hope you had a wonderfull day . Love the shots and the shoes are stunning .


----------



## mal

*NYCBelle*, so pretty!
*bambolina*, missed your SG last time through- they are so hot and I love the color!
Here's my *Lavender Suede Greissimos *on the porch after an outing to a local bistro... it was above 90 and we sat outside; my feet swelled a little and they were still ridiculously comfortable. I have loved seeing these on everyone, first *Nerdy *and as I recall, *babysweetums *and *dezy*... and??? Thanks to *Nerdy* for sizing advice, I am so grateful because tbh these may be my favorite pair of shoes ever


----------



## cts900

^^They look _amazing_ on you! I love your pic!


----------



## LavenderIce

*mal*--I love that shot of your Lavender Gres Mules on the porch. Makes me want to sit on a porch swing and have a glass of wine with you with my Lav Gres Mule (shoe twin!) and I don't even like wine that much.  You know what would be even better?  A Lav Gres Mule Loo Shot!    Let's make it a double!


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> *mal*--I love that shot of your Lavender Gres Mules on the porch. Makes me want to sit on a porch swing and have a glass of wine with you with my Lav Gres Mule (shoe twin!) and I don't even like wine that much.  You know what would be even better?  A Lav Gres Mule Loo Shot!    Let's make it a double!


Yay *shoe twin*... I forgot you got them too  Let's do it- we could have a tall icy cocktail on the porch instead of wine!  I almost did take a loo shot (of course) but we were very overdue on the parking meters so kind of rushed out.  Hopefully you have one coming soon!!! And I will try to match it 
Aw, *cts *thank you!!!


----------



## LH405

Mal those are super-sweet! I agree, a lavender infused shot is in order!


----------



## mal

*^^mmmm, sounds delish!*


----------



## jancedtif

mal said:


> *NYCBelle*, so pretty!
> *bambolina*, missed your SG last time through- they are so hot and I love the color!
> Here's my *Lavender Suede Greissimos *on the porch after an outing to a local bistro... it was above 90 and we sat outside; my feet swelled a little and they were still ridiculously comfortable. I have loved seeing these on everyone, first *Nerdy *and as I recall, *babysweetums *and *dezy*... and??? Thanks to *Nerdy* for sizing advice, I am so grateful because tbh these may be my favorite pair of shoes ever



So pretty *Mal*!!  I love this pic!!


----------



## mal

thank you, sweet *jance!*


----------



## mal

po0hping said:


> Thanks panda, cts900, jeshika, iimewii, mal
> 
> I received a lot of compliments.
> 
> panda, I was shocked I lasted that long in them.  I wore the Rolandos for my commencement the day before for not even half the time and I was dying, and my Rolandos are my most comfy pair.  I think it was b/c before I put them on *I was wearing a pair of flats on the grass waiting to get in that turned out to be painful.
> *
> cts900, no one knew that they were CL but _many_ people asked me where I got them, my roommate told me afterward that a girl said she was thinking about stealing them.
> 
> mal, I bought them just for grad, and then after *I saw someone trip on stage while wearing flats *in the graduation before mine, I freaked out and seriously thought about not wearing them.  The graduation before mine was missing the steps in the front of the platform so all the girls wearing heels had to practically jump down.  Thank goodness, I not only go stairs, but railings as well!


See? Flats are dangerous!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Waiting at IHOP after a failed attempt at having Father's Day breakfast at Cracker Barrel.  I am pretty sure these are the only CLs this place has ever seen.


----------



## rawremiry

JuneHawk said:


> Waiting at IHOP after a failed attempt at having Father's Day breakfast at Cracker Barrel.  I am pretty sure these are the only CLs this place has ever seen.



hahaha


----------



## cts900

mal said:


> Aw, *cts *thank you!!!





*June*: That photo is hilarious! Love it .


----------



## Beaniebeans

JuneHawk said:


> Waiting at IHOP after a failed attempt at having Father's Day breakfast at Cracker Barrel.  I am pretty sure these are the only CLs this place has ever seen.



Due to my ridiculous obsession with pancakes (and breakfast foodz), the 3 IHOPs (yep, 3) I frequent, see a lot of red sole


----------



## mal

well, the CLs dress the place up for sure!!! And why not?


----------



## bambolina

A couple action shots from NYC in the past few days. 

My EB Suede Rolando in the hotel lobby waiting for some friends to pick us up for dinner.





My Nude Acid Python VP on a dirty sidewalk in Time Square.





Nude Acide Python VP again waiting for the boys at NKOTB Concert @ Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## mal

the electric Blue is so vibrant and amazing... and nude acid VPs are an all time fave-gorgeous


----------



## bambolina

mal said:


> the electric Blue is so vibrant and amazing... and nude acid VPs are an all time fave-gorgeous



Thank you *mal*! 
I absolutely LOVE your Greissimo action shot! The color is gorgeous and they are beautiful on you!


----------



## cts900

Great shots, *bambolina*!


----------



## mal

bambolina said:


> Thank you *mal*!
> I absolutely LOVE your Greissimo action shot! The color is gorgeous and they are beautiful on you!


aw, shucks!
I had a chance at the VPs last year but the only pairs I could find were damaged... I love that skin so much  
that looks like a nice theatre...


----------



## Kyra_Crimson

Action speaks louder than words.


----------



## Aikandy

I was thinking the same thing *Beanie*....thank goodness for that Butter Pecan syrup....


Beaniebeans said:


> Due to my ridiculous obsession with pancakes (and breakfast foodz), the 3 IHOPs (yep, 3) I frequent, see a lot of red sole


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *cts*! 

Aww shucks *mal*!  I really hope you find some acid python soon, I really love that skin too! Oh, and Radio City Music Hall is _beautiful_. I love it there!


----------



## iimewii

*JuneHawk *- Good SHot!

*bambolina*- Love all the action shot!


----------



## christa

From last night. On the bus stop, and in the bus 












Simple Pump 85, with official CL rubber soles.


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *iimewii*! 

*christa *I love both your action shots! Very pretty shoes! 

Here is one more NYC (blurry) action shot.


----------



## iimewii

*christa*-Love the simple


----------



## christa

Thank you all


----------



## mal

*christa *and *bambolina*, love the real action shots!!!
Oh, *bambolina *Radio City, how cool!


----------



## yousofine

PANda_USC said:


> *yousofine*, ...And you're a true trooper, still wearing the other Bianca while one foot presses the pedal, lol!




Of course! 


I really like all your action shots! so much fun. Think I even like it more than the outfit pics.

and i want gres MULES!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Mother & Daughter

My mom got her first pair of Loubies on Friday night & she wore them to the musical on Sunday.

Here are our shoes!!


----------



## kett

Awww, so cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

*bambolina*--You did it!  You wore exotics to an NKOTB concert!  I'm too scared to wear any of my delicate CLs to a concert.  I've seen some videos from the show there and I have to say I am so jealous you got to see that show!
*
beanie*--Your mother daughter CL shot as well as cts's action shot with her DD melts my heart!


----------



## KlassicKouture

These are such great pics, ladies!!


----------



## bambolina

*BlondeBarbie *your mother/daughter pic is so sweet! 



LavenderIce said:


> *bambolina*--You did it!  You wore exotics to an NKOTB concert!  I'm too scared to wear any of my delicate CLs to a concert.  I've seen some videos from the show there and I have to say I am so jealous you got to see that show!


Yes, I did it! I was super scared but all went well. At least it did this time, I'm not sure if I'll ever find the strength to do it again though! 
The show itself was _amazing_! The one I'd gone to the week before in Orillia was nothing compared to RCMH. They really gave their all in NYC. 
But... all in all, I still cherish my Orillia memories more than I do my NYC ones...


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Had a little retail therapy today and wore my trusty patent decolletes for 5 hours straight...


----------



## weB3now

Isabelles at Somerset Collection:


----------



## carlinha

butterflies on the road


----------



## PyAri

yousofine said:


> Barbie pink Bianca (yes, wear them all the time) -now with Rockband. Took the right off to play the drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus info -couldn't find the drumsticks, so played with a spoon. Found the drumsticks when I saw this picture :lolots: Just under the green drum.


LOL, I love this pic.


----------



## Popsicool

^^^ SAME!

The dedication is obvious by not just the intent look on her face but also the wooden spoon!


----------



## po0hping

carlinha said:


> butterflies on the road



 such as stylin' passenger.


----------



## clothingguru

Loving all the action shots Ladies! 
Love those MMB's *Carlinha*! 

Here are just a couple of action shots from the weekend  

Here i am in my Frutti's




Fire Opals...





Hardwick Banana's


----------



## Lola May

carlinha said:


> butterflies on the road



SICK....
I Love this pic.... WOW... look at that heel


----------



## ilovemylilo

it!  what a stunning shoes 



carlinha said:


> butterflies on the road


----------



## KlassicKouture

I am forever being taunted by those MBB's! Ugggh lol!

I tried to sneak a pic while DBF wasn't paying attention. We were out on Saturday night, and I wore NP 90's.


----------



## laurenam

fashionidea said:


> xxxxx
> please don't quote spam


 
:nospam:


----------



## JuneHawk

Pewter Lady Gres meet Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## mal

awesome, *june*! Love him...
*CG,* I don't know what to say except THANK YOU for all the lovely examples of great fashion and how to wear the shoes 
*WEB3*, Isabelles are so pretty!
*Carlinha*, love the car shot, but you need to use caution concerning distracting the driver...


----------



## betty*00

Love this thread


----------



## betty*00

OMG* carlinha*! Those are sex on a CL very high heel. LOL! So H-O-T!!!!



carlinha said:


> butterflies on the road


----------



## clothingguru

*Mal:* You are so sweet! Thank you...but i must say...i  get all my inspiration from this tread and the outfit thread~ Love the forum! XO


----------



## cts900

*cg*: I will give you three guesses who has the best shoes in those group shots! 
*car*: Damn. HAWT.
*june*: I wish I could have been there, love him and love your shoes....
*KK*: I love those on you.  They are fab. 
*weB3*: Love that colorway.


----------



## lulabee

carlinha said:


> butterflies on the road


  Hawtness on da road!!


----------



## cts900

Bone HPs waiting....


----------



## BellaShoes

*Carlinha*, thank gawd you were in the passenger seat with those babies!

*cts*.... love the bone HP's


----------



## mal

*cts*,


----------



## KlassicKouture

Bone HP's! 

Those look fab on you, *cts*. And I love your nail polish!


----------



## BellaShoes

_She works hard for her money_......


----------



## cts900

^^*Bella*, you are straight-up a bada$$.
*Klassic*: Thanks, hun. The color is Absolutely Alice by OPI from the Alice in Wonderland Set.  So fun. 
*Mal*: Aren't they delicious!!!!!??????
*Bella*: Thank you, love.


----------



## strsusc

*cts* loves the HP on you!  totally fabulous!! 

*bella* whenever i buy a new pair, I always sing that song!!!!  So perfect!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Gorgeous, *Bella*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> ^^*Bella*, you are straight-up a bada$$.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *strs* and *klassic*!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


>


----------



## mal

*cts*, the Bone Patent reminds me of Devonshire cream...
*Elf*, those Zigs look so badass on you!


----------



## cts900

^^Hahahaha! That is _exactly_ the way to describe the bone color! I am gonna steal that from you, *mal*!


----------



## kikidots

cts - the bone HPs are lovely on you. We are shoe cousins  I find mine to be very comfy!


----------



## cts900

Thanks, *kiki*...  I agree that HPs are beyond comfy.  It amazes me, actually .


----------



## phiphi

*C* now that is travelling in style!!
i love your action shot *bella* - rocking the zigounette!
*cts* -  the bone HP on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks* PhiPhi*!!


----------



## cts900

Thanks sweet *phi*!


----------



## cts900

I ended up in my pink HPs today and these are pics my DH took while I was helping the kids pick up their rooms .  

How cute that he took photos. I  him so.


----------



## mal

^^^Nice! I probably wear my black HPs  more than anything except my boots.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awww your hubby's awesome, *cts*! I love how you're fierce, even around the house!!


----------



## shockboogie

From Tuesday's short film shoot: *Biancas!*







I was covered with dirt/blood but I made sure my Biancas remained pristine! Hehe!


----------



## cts900

^^That photo is gorgeous!
*mal*: They are so amazingly wearable.  It always takes me by surprise.  I bet they look incredible on you .
*Klassic*: I am, basically, _only_ fierce at home.  At work, I am 4 inches max and I am always home with the kids other than that.  When shopping....flats or flip flops only .


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, LOVE that you wear HP's for housework!!!!

Gorgeous Pic *shockboogie*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

shockboogie said:


> from tuesday's short film shoot: *biancas!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was covered with dirt/blood but i made sure my biancas remained pristine! Hehe!


 
hot!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> *cts*, LOVE that you wear HP's for housework!!!!



Thanks, sweetness. DH loves it, too .


----------



## phiphi

*cts* i love that DH took the pictures. the pink is just so lovely.
*R* - that shoe shot is awesome. loves it!!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## strsusc

cts900 said:


> I ended up in my pink HPs today and these are pics my DH took while I was helping the kids pick up their rooms .
> 
> How cute that he took photos. I  him so.



now that is the definition of a stylish momma *cts*!  :sunnies

I think I may need to start vacuuming in my CLs...I think it would make the entire experience much more enjoyable


----------



## roussel

Volcano Yokamias busy at work today


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow haven't been in this thread in ages, forgot how fun it is! 

you all look great! 

*carla- *that is such a hot picture of your MBBs, I can't wait to finally wear mine! 

*mal- *I'm so glad you got the Lavender Gerissimo mules, I love them so much so happy I got those too! 

*cts- *such a cute mommy moment, you're an inspiration for my future


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Roussel... Busy at work I see!!! Lol!! Loves it!! I am the same way...


----------



## moniquevanloon

shockboogie said:


> From Tuesday's short film shoot: *Biancas!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was covered with dirt/blood but I made sure my Biancas remained pristine! Hehe!



What a great photo!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just a typical Friday afternoon


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: Thanks, love.  There is nothing better than CLs....except babies .  Adore the lavender!!!!!!!!!!!
*roussel*: I LOVE that shot!!!!!
*strsusc*: Girl, do it. It will spice up your life...for sure!


----------



## mal

thanks, *dezy*- they are a fave for certain!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> *dezy*: Thanks, love. There is nothing better than CLs....except babies . Adore the lavender!!!!!!!!!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> thank you honey, I hope one day I'll know the feeling


----------



## Mekinfrance

*My CL espadrilles meet the Eiffel Tower*


----------



## mal

*dezy*, the flats look so pretty!
*mekin*, I love that shot!


----------



## Elsie87

Cute pictures of great shoes, ladies! 


Here are my Lillians enjoying a bit of sun outside my bedroom window:


----------



## sassyphoenix

*roussel *- How can you work when that sparkle is so blinding?  Just lovely!!
*dezy* - That colour is sooo fab.
*mekin* - Ahhhh, Paris!! Great shot.
*Elsie87* - Love how bright and sunny this photo is.  Lillians look great on you!!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: You will know that feeling in the future...I am sure 
*Mekin*: That is just glorious.
*Elsie:* What a pretty shot!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mekin- *what a fabulous picture!!!! I will have one like that next July!

*mal- *thank you!

*elsie- *great shot!

*sassy- *thank you!!

*cts- *


----------



## Mekinfrance

^^^ Thanks for the lovely comments ladies...  
Love each pic of this thread!
... Just makes me want to buy more CLs... 
The more styles I know, the more I want!


----------



## sassyphoenix

At the racetrack on Friday.  Lost money but look hot doing so lol.


----------



## rdgldy

sassyphoenix said:


> At the racetrack on Friday.  Lost money but look hot doing so lol.


LOL!!!! Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree; so beautiful!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Awwww, soooo sweet!! They look fierce on you, cts!! 



cts900 said:


> I ended up in my pink HPs today and these are pics my DH took while I was helping the kids pick up their rooms .
> 
> How cute that he took photos. I  him so.


----------



## marbella8

Bella- I absolutely love this photo- the shoes and their conservative pinstripe are a perfect contrast and complement to the shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BellaShoes said:


> _She works hard for her money_......


----------



## cts900

louboutinlawyer said:


> Awwww, soooo sweet!! They look fierce on you, cts!!



 I miss my *LL*!!!!!!

*Sassy*....amazing shoes!


----------



## clothingguru

Loving all the action shots UP IN HERE!!! 
*Bella*...always love your action shots at work by computer with TPF up!
*Cts: *OMG how adorable that DH took those shots of you helping kids clean room with your HP's on! He is precious! Love the pics!
*Dez:* Loving the rosella flats!
*Roussel:* Love how your shoes are helpin you work! hehe! So motivating!
*sassy:* Love how your in style at the race rack in those HOT MBP's!!!! 
*elsie:* Oh how i love lillians! 
*mekinfrance:* love it!!! Love the shoes and Eiffel tower 
*Shock*: Love the bianca action shot so pretty!


----------



## Stephanie***

I wore my Lima's FINALLY!! It took me about 3 months 
I love them and they are really comfortable! 
Sry, it's not the best picture of me  

My mum and I!


----------



## elfgirl

Great pics, everyone! 

*Bella*, the Ziggies shot is fabulous! I love that you've gone from being hesitant to wear visible platforms in the office to freely wearing spiked styles there in less than 6 months! Our work here is done! 

Cathedrales at work...


----------



## shoegrl756

*Elf*, every time I look at your Cathedrales I think I drool more and more. This style is fabulous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

sassyphoenix said:


> At the racetrack on Friday. Lost money but look hot doing so lol.


 
You make losing look so good! Gorgeous shoes (and that's a yummy looking cocktail lol)


----------



## cts900

*CG*: Thanks, lovebug. 
*Steph*: I think you and your mom both look lovely!
*Elf:* The Cathedrales are so dreamy....


----------



## sassyphoenix

*rdgldy, Elsie87,cts900, clothingguru & KlassicKouture* 
*Stephanie**** - lovely photo with your mom.  About time you took those babies out for a spin!!
*elfgirl* - Echoing the other ladies...drool-worthy shoes indeed!!


----------



## CMP86

Sorry for the awkward picture. Trying to sneak a pic before husband saw. Lavender Rosella flats.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great flats *cmp*... I like the kid in the basket!


----------



## BellaShoes

elfgirl said:


> *Bella*, the Ziggies shot is fabulous! I love that you've gone from being hesitant to wear visible platforms in the office to freely wearing spiked styles there in less than 6 months! Our work here is done!


:lolots: Funny, huh! It's all that '_just put them on and walk out the door_' business from *naked*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*sassy*, love the madame butterflys! Fabulous and rockin' them at the track? NICE!

*elf*.. love your avi... and seeing them in action... dreamy!

*stephanie*, they are fabulous... looks like you two had a great day!


----------



## mal

*roussel *love the strass at work* 
elsie* beautiful shot of the Lillians! *
sassyphoenix *Love the cocktail and the leopards...* 
bella *studs on the job- excellent look!!!*
elfgirl *the Cathedrales are spectacular!* 
stephanie *I adore those red Limas; so glad you are wearing them now 
*cmp*, the lavender flats are so pretty


----------



## christine0628

My Almerias and I waiting for Eclipse to start...love having the theater almost all to ourselves (me, DH and shoes!)!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: Funny, huh! It's all that '_just put them on and walk out the door_' business from *naked*!


----------



## cts900

Love the sneak-a-shot, *CMP* .
*christine*, I adore movie theater shots!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great shot *christine!*

Thanks! They get so many compliments around the office *Mal*!

It is true *Naked*! Now when I wear less than 140mm, people take notice!


----------



## PyAri

BellaShoes said:


> Great flats *cmp*... I like the kid in the basket!


Lol! first thing I saw.


----------



## PyAri

shockboogie said:


> From Tuesday's short film shoot: *Biancas!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was covered with dirt/blood but I made sure my Biancas remained pristine! Hehe!


Why were you covered with dirt/blood? love this pic.


----------



## BattyBugs

Fabulous! All of you!


----------



## CMP86

Another of me in my Rosella flats.


----------



## shockboogie

PyAri said:


> Why were you covered with dirt/blood? love this pic.




Horror movie shoot


----------



## lulabee

shockboogie said:


> Horror movie shoot


 Wow ! Who's shooting the film and where? Just curious..My BFF is a film maker in NYC, she specializes in that genre...


----------



## LH405

Heading to happy hour and some light shopping Thursday evening.


----------



## cts900

Great shots* CMP* and *LH*!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the pop of color with your outfit. You look great.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cmp, LH- *Great shots! 

Here are my Madame Butterfly Booties out and about for the first time Friday night


----------



## cts900

Looking great *dez*! I love that the detail of your top matches the feminine bows on your MBB.


----------



## jeshika

*dezy*! they look so fabulous on you!


----------



## mal

Stunning, *dezy*!
*LH*, lookin fab for HH!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving those booties Dezy!!


----------



## Nico3327

*LH *- Is that the brique Greissimo?  I love!
*Dezy* - You are so pretty!!!!!  Love the MBB with those long legs of yours - I'm so jelly!

This is one of the few "action" shots I have of my CLs, since most of my friends tend to only take pictures from the waist up.   

I went out with my friend (pictured) for her b-day and wore my mint suede greissimos for the first time.  Half way through the night, they broke!  This is the two of us in the parking garage getting my back-up pair from the car.  I don't know what my friends thought was funnier - taking this photo of my "super expensive broken shoes" (as they called them), or the fact that I had a second pair of heels in the car just in case!

P.S.  The way my dress falls in this photo makes it look like I might be prego, but I'm not.


----------



## erinmiyu

*shock* i love the horror movie pic!
*lh405* - those look great on you!
*dez *- ! the mbb look fantastic (As do you!)
*nico* - !@!@$ poor shoes :/ hope they are able to come back to life.

i was feeling silly today and had some time to kill while my daughter was at school. (it was only a one-hour class, special summer school) i took my clic clacs to the playground behind the school for a playdate  yay to winsome blogger-esque pics!

on the swing (this was kind of scary getting them to balance!)





going down the slide


----------



## moshi_moshi

*nico* - OMG i can't believe they broke!!!  what are you going to do?!

*erin* - love your photos!


----------



## LavenderIce

Wow!  Talk about action shots!  Horror movie shoots, broken heels and on the playground!  

*erin*--I would have been nervous bringing suede shoes to the sand.


----------



## Nico3327

moshi_moshi said:


> *nico* - OMG i can't believe they broke!!! what are you going to do?!


 
I know!  I couldn't believe it myself.  I took them to Rossi and Joe basically said that I just got a defective pair and it likely wasn't anything I did or the way I walk that broke them.  He said he could fix them but wanted to get the parts to do so from MM7 to best keep the integrity of the original design.  I emailed France twice but haven't heard back yet.  They are def fixable though, which is good news.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *moshi*!
*lav*, i was a little scared, but i brought them in their bag and only took them out for pics!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Nico3327 said:


> I know! I couldn't believe it myself. I took them to Rossi and Joe basically said that I just got a defective pair and it likely wasn't anything I did or the way I walk that broke them. He said he could fix them but wanted to get the parts to do so from MM7 to best keep the integrity of the original design. I emailed France twice but haven't heard back yet. They are def fixable though, which is good news.


 
that's good..... i hope you won't have to pay for this...did you contact the place you got them from?  i mean that's just crazy!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I was worried there for a sec, *Nico*. I'm glad your shoes can be fixed! 



Such cute pics, *erin*!


----------



## Nico3327

moshi_moshi said:


> that's good..... i hope you won't have to pay for this...did you contact the place you got them from? i mean that's just crazy!


 
I got them from Barney's and they basically said that they would send them to a cobbler in NY to be fixed if I wanted.  I know I wouldn't pay for it if I sent it to them, but I'd rather pay out of pocket and use someone I trust (Rossi or MM7) than have them go to some place I've never heard of in NYC and maybe not be done properly.  KWIM?


----------



## moshi_moshi

Nico3327 said:


> I got them from Barney's and they basically said that they would send them to a cobbler in NY to be fixed if I wanted. I know I wouldn't pay for it if I sent it to them, but I'd rather pay out of pocket and use someone I trust (Rossi or MM7) than have them go to some place I've never heard of in NYC and maybe not be done properly. KWIM?


 
Can you just send them the bill of the place you use... ita about using a cobbler you trust with all the horror stories we've seen on here!


----------



## cts900

*nico*! that shot and that story are nuts.  hope the shoe surgery goes well .
*erin*: those are such fun pictures.  cls having a playdate.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nico, that's awful that your shoes broke...good that they can be fixed.
I love your Clic Clacs on the playground, Erin.


----------



## strsusc

OMG *Nicco!!!  *I am so sorry this happened to you!!!  I would be sooo angry , but loved that you had an extra pair in the car! 

Keep us posted on where you decide to send them for repairs! 



Nico3327 said:


> *LH *- Is that the brique Greissimo? I love!
> *Dezy* - You are so pretty!!!!! Love the MBB with those long legs of yours - I'm so jelly!
> 
> This is one of the few "action" shots I have of my CLs, since most of my friends tend to only take pictures from the waist up.
> 
> I went out with my friend (pictured) for her b-day and wore my mint suede greissimos for the first time. Half way through the night, they broke! This is the two of us in the parking garage getting my back-up pair from the car. I don't know what my friends thought was funnier - taking this photo of my "super expensive broken shoes" (as they called them), or the fact that I had a second pair of heels in the car just in case!
> 
> P.S. The way my dress falls in this photo makes it look like I might be prego, but I'm not.


----------



## BattyBugs

For what it's worth...I think your dress is adorable & does not make you look preggo.


----------



## Pimbi77

LH405 said:


> Heading to happy hour and some light shopping Thursday evening.


Love your outfit and that little Givenchy purse is so cute.
I've never seen it before, may I ask where did you get it?


----------



## yousofine

elfgirl said:


> Cathedrales at work...




AMAZING! The black, the skin, the pattern.


----------



## phiphi

looking great everyone!!
great shot *LH*!
*dezy* - beautiful! love the MBBs on you!
*erin* what a beautiful set of pictures. CLs at play!
eep *nico*!! that picture made me gasp! hopefully barneys can refund you the money to send it to a cobbler you trust.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Instead of enabling a fellow tpfer to get these (in a different size), somehow one ended up going home with me.

First day the Fuxia Glitter Lady Lynches went to work. Couldn't help pairing it with my Burberry doctor's bag.


----------



## strsusc

so cute!  

btw how comfortable are the Lady Lynchs?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^not bad. Not as comfy as the ron rons though


----------



## strsusc

are they 120 or 100?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^120s  they run 1/2 smaller than TTS.


----------



## strsusc

Thanks!  

they are very pretty!


----------



## cts900

*Crazzee*!!!!!!!!!! I love that you have those and I adore them on you!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> Instead of enabling a fellow tpfer to get these (in a different size), somehow one ended up going home with me.
> 
> First day the Fuxia Glitter Lady Lynches went to work. Couldn't help pairing it with my Burberry doctor's bag.



These are amazing and look perfect on you!

I totally should have got them!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^still could 

thanks *cts*


----------



## BattyBugs

Love those!


----------



## Popsicool

It's Friday 13th so the perfect opportunity for my new studded VP's first outing!

Even painted the nails black especially (but ran out of time for toes).


----------



## cts900

^^ Ha! GREAT shot!!


----------



## SassySarah

Popsicool - I plan on breaking my studs out tomorrow too which will be Friday the 13th here by then!


----------



## BattyBugs

You'll look great, Popsicool.

I have some errands to run tomorrow, but no idea what I'll be wearing. Probably flipflops, jeans and a tee.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Popsi, Sassy.. good idea to wear the vp spikes on the 13th.. I will be wearing mine tomorrow as well!!


----------



## Popsicool

YAY or the Friday 13th studded VP club!! Please share your action shots girls! 

I can tell you my workmates were very taken by the shoes and very amused when I said I'm wearing them especially for Friday 13th. I had fun.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Oh Great Idea *Popsicool*, I will also wear mine out, which means i have to drive all the way back home to my house after work, then head down to my DBFs. Oh, what we dont do for CLs!


----------



## pr1nc355

Here's a pic of me with my Tigresse zebra wedges...which I wore to the Lady Gaga concert last night!  I didn't find out until the last minute, and I had literally 30 seconds to decide while standing in front of my closet.  These just jumped out for some reason (I guess the wild print, knowing I was going to see Gaga, pushed them into the frontrunner position), so I snatched them and threw them into my car:


----------



## pr1nc355

Popsicool said:


> YAY or the Friday 13th studded VP club!! Please share your action shots girls!
> 
> I can tell you my workmates were very taken by the shoes and very amused when I said I'm wearing them especially for Friday 13th. I had fun.


 
Oh, had I known, I would've worn mine today, too

*Popsicool: *You look great with them, and your nails, too!


----------



## erinmiyu

*crazee* - the lady lynches look fab on you!
*popsicool* - i love that picture!! my inner goth has such a soft spot for black polish 
*pr1nc355 R* - the tigresse are a great choice for gaga (and i'm so jealous you got to see her!)

taking a break in pink simples at joann fabrics looking through patterns after trying to find gemtac (no dice, they did have e600 though)


----------



## cts900

Love your shots *erin* (so pretty in pink!) and *pr1nc355*! How was the show, P?


----------



## pr1nc355

The show was fantastic!  I wish I could've stayed for the whole thing, but I couldn't =(  I left during the 2nd to last number.

Here's a pic of some souvenirs my sis sweetly bought for me and another one of my sisters: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*erin:* The pink color looks really nice on you.  

*cts:* Thanks =)


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the pink, *erin*.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *cts*, *pr1n* and *batty*!

*R* - how crazy was the show? i kind of want to see her and she's coming to town soon but i'm really bad with huge crowds :/


----------



## strsusc

*popsicool* love those studs on you! 

*pr1nc355* perfect shoes for Gaga!

*erin* those simples are the perfect color on your skin tone!


----------



## pr1nc355

erinmiyu said:


> thanks *cts*, *pr1n* and *batty*!
> 
> *R* - how crazy was the show? i kind of want to see her and she's coming to town soon but i'm really bad with huge crowds :/


 
The show was very crazy.  So many costume changes, and a very eclectic crowd.  I think going to one of her concerts would be a memorable experience, but any of her shows is bound to be sold out.   If you do end up going, just don't do pit seating


----------



## pr1nc355

strsusc said:


> *pr1nc355* perfect shoes for Gaga!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks.  I agree, I believe that's why they jumped out at me  "Go with your gut" never seems to fail!


----------



## cts900

^^Sounds like a blast!

This is me, on a lazy Sunday while the kids nap, reading on the couch in my pink HPs (my very favorite "around the house" pair ).


----------



## erinmiyu

*R* it does sound like a blast! i think i really want to go. i'd be super excited to be-bop to bad romance 

*cts* - i love that! (and aren't naps the best? i wish my daughter would still indulge me with one!)

thanks *strsusc*!


----------



## cfellis522

*cts* - Love those pink HPs!  Love the fact that you are reading and lounging!

*erin* - Love your pink simples!  Looks like it was pink everywhere this weekend!

Cara


----------



## pr1nc355

erinmiyu said:


> *R* it does sound like a blast! i think i really want to go. i'd be super excited to be-bop to bad romance
> 
> *cts* - i love that! (and aren't naps the best? i wish my daughter would still indulge me with one!)
> 
> thanks *strsusc*!


 
*cts: *I love that you and *erin *work your CLs into regular daily tasks, like reading or shopping.  I should be more like the 2 of you.  And I love the color of those HPs.

*erin: *Unfortunately, I had to leave before "Bad Romance" But at least I think I got to see most of the show.  And yes, I highly enable you to get tix!


----------



## Popsicool

*cts* - LOVE IT!! I sometimes wear my "crazier" pairs while just lounging around checking my email in my trackies.. I feel better about it now.


----------



## Popsicool

*erin* - love pink yum yum


----------



## carlinha

i would have had the best CL action shot ever... i wore a pair while riding my bike to work yesterday!    i wish someone had snapped a pic, but DF was still fast asleep by the time i left.


----------



## cts900

*Popsi*: That is EXACTLY what I do .  The ones that I would not feel comfy wearing at work mostly get "around the house" action! DH loves it .
*pr1nc355*: It is such a fun color.  My heart still skips a little when I see that hot pink on my feet .
*cfellis*: Thank you! It sure makes mundane tasks more enjoyable.
*erin*: YES! My kids are 1 and 3.5 and are just now falling asleep for their naps at the same time.  It is like heaven.

*Car*: Would have _loved_ to have seen that!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice, cts! My favorite around the house shoes are none at all. Although, when DH goes back to work, I intend to practice in my Lulys.


----------



## po0hping

carlinha said:


> i would have had the best CL action shot ever... i wore a pair while riding my bike to work yesterday!    i wish someone had snapped a pic, but DF was still fast asleep by the time i left.



 That's incredibly cool.

Which pair were you wearing?


----------



## SassySarah

In the limo birthday night in my Peacock Biancas!


----------



## strsusc

*cts* love those HPs in hot pink on you!!! :greengrin:
*car* next time be sure to wake up DF to get that shot...
*sassy* love those peacocks in the limo...looks like your b-day was night to remember (or should I say forget?)


----------



## BattyBugs

Great shot of your Bianca's, Sarah. The color is TDF!


----------



## Elsie87

*Sarah*: Wow, great shot! And GREAT shoes; love the colour! I gotta find myself something in peacock...


----------



## SassySarah

*strsusc *- thank you!  Yes a night to remember, maybe the next day forget a little since it took a whole day to recover!
*Batty *- thank you!
*Elsie *- yes the peacock is amazing in real life!  I wore it with a dress 3 shades of blue posted in the "show us" thread.  I got so many compliments on them the color amazes me, almost changes like a chameleon.


----------



## phiphi

at brunch with some lovely tpf'ers this weekend:


----------



## indypup

*phi*, what color is your nailpolish?  I love it!


----------



## Popsicool

Love the group shots *phi*!! Both here and in the outfit thread. That must have been so much fun!


----------



## phiphi

thanks *indy*! the colour is O.P.I.'s a oui bit of red.
*popsi* - it was so much fun! the ladies are all so lovely and beautiful!!


----------



## indypup

LOL!  I have that one!  I guess I'll be redoing my pedi tonight!!

(I am lol'ing because I buy nail polish like crazy and often end up buying or liking colors that are similar to what I already have!  I thought I'd have to go out and buy a new color!)


----------



## compulsivepurse

Happy birthday, Sarah!  

Neat group shot, PhiPhi!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the group shoe shot, Phi.


----------



## phiphi

lol *indy*!! well at least you won't have to buy new polish!
thanks *compulsivepurse & batty*!


----------



## DitaMakeup

sassysarah: your peacock Bianca are fantastic!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks Dita!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*carlinha* - I cannot believe you biked with your CLs. I'm hesitant about wearing a few of mine when I drive let alone the thought of biking. *shudder* we gotta see a pic next time!!!

*phiphi* - sounds like a great brunch!
*cts* - what a great reading shoe. 
*sassy* - your biancas are gorgeous. happy bday.

and anyone else i'm missing. love all the shots!


----------



## cts900

Thanks, *batty*, *crazzee* and *strsusc*!
*sassy*: Hope you had a blast!
*phi*: I love love love lov-ety love  that picture!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

ADORABLE, C, and LOVE how they match the top!! 


cts900 said:


> ^^Sounds like a blast!
> 
> This is me, on a lazy Sunday while the kids nap, reading on the couch in my pink HPs (my very favorite "around the house" pair ).


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks crazee & CTS!  It was fun, maybe too much fun...


----------



## erinmiyu

panera! i am there too much.


----------



## cts900

^^I am there too much, too! Love that shot .

*LL*: Mmwwaa!


----------



## rdgldy

erinmiyu said:


> panera! i am there too much.


Love those shoes, fraternal twin!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *cts*!
*rdgldy* - i thought of your fraternal twinness when i wore these today! (and how much i want the pink pair, too!!!)


----------



## jeshika

erinmiyu said:


> panera! i am there too much.



cute shoes, *erinmiyu*! i love panera... unfortunately we dont have them in ny.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love those shoes, erin!


----------



## RedBottomLover

phiphi said:


> at brunch with some lovely tpf'ers this weekend:


did you ladies meet up here or did you already know each other?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

On vacation in La Jolla


----------



## mal

*erin*, what a great shot!
*dezy*, you know I love those on you! Please tell me what polish that is?


----------



## cts900

_Love_ the photo, *dezy*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mal- *thank you! the color is by Essie, I believe it is "main squeeze" but I'll double check when I go to the salon next week.

*cts- *thanks hun, it was hubby's idea!


----------



## mal

Thanks *Dezy! *It looks so cool with the lavender!


----------



## Ilgin

Your shoes rock *dezy*, the lavender is so beautiful-love the matching polish!!


----------



## Popsicool

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> On vacation in La Jolla



I never though having matchy shoes and polish would look this good!! 

Loooooove it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Popsicool said:


> I never though having matchy shoes and polish would look this good!!
> 
> Loooooove it!


 
thanks! It really wasn't done on purpose, I usually dont do matchy either


----------



## Popsicool

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thanks! It really wasn't done on purpose, I usually dont do matchy either



Fair enough! And I normally stay away from matchy unless it's black with black and some more black (common story in my life) but seriously, two (and if I had more than two, I would!) thumbs up for matchy matchy polish and shoes!!!


----------



## Sharkbait

Literally on the move!  At the airport....in Marron Glace Biancas


----------



## BattyBugs

Oooh, nice!


----------



## SassySarah

Out and about for a casual dinner with DB in my HP Pythons


----------



## cts900

*sassy*: you always look great.
*shark*: you must have seriously been turning some heads in there!


----------



## PyAri

SassySarah said:


> In the limo birthday night in my Peacock Biancas!


The color looks so fab!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks CTS & Pyari (I'm in love with the peacock color!)


----------



## PyAri

Nico3327 said:


> *LH *- Is that the brique Greissimo?  I love!
> *Dezy* - You are so pretty!!!!!  Love the MBB with those long legs of yours - I'm so jelly!
> 
> This is one of the few "action" shots I have of my CLs, since most of my friends tend to only take pictures from the waist up.
> 
> I went out with my friend (pictured) for her b-day and wore my mint suede greissimos for the first time.  Half way through the night, they broke!  This is the two of us in the parking garage getting my back-up pair from the car.  I don't know what my friends thought was funnier - taking this photo of my "super expensive broken shoes" (as they called them), or the fact that I had a second pair of heels in the car just in case!
> 
> P.S.  The way my dress falls in this photo makes it look like I might be prego, but I'm not.


OMG! You just got these not too long ago didn't you? I'd be asking for a refund or exchange.


----------



## ElisaBr13

Sassy, u Rock the hottest CLs.   You are Gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

ElisaBr13 said:


> Sassy, u Rock the hottest CLs.   You are Gorgeous!



Awww thanks Elisa!  I've seen your pic and you are beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

Sharkbait said:


> Literally on the move!  At the airport....in Marron Glace Biancas



Ahhh you're such a superstar* Shark*!!  Have fun!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> Thanks CTS & Pyari (I'm in love with the peacock color!)


What colors do you wear with your peacock biancas? I may be getting those and I wanted to make sure I would get a lot of wear out of them.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Sarah*, I love the way the python looks on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

I need to stop looking. Every time I see how gorgeous a pair looks on one of you ladies, I want it too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dang,I haven't posted in what seems like a decade. lol!  Here are the Isabelle espadrilles leaving Church.


----------



## jancedtif

^Loving it *Dee*!


----------



## babyontheway

*Waves*  Hi Deedee- looking good!  What do I spy on your toes... it couldn't be Riviera could it


----------



## cts900

*dee*, those have always been one of my very favorite espadrille styles. They look great on you!


----------



## cts900

My Walibous upon their return from running Sunday errands!


----------



## kett

SOOO cute cts


----------



## ElisaBr13

Deedee, those are so cute. I need a pair like that!!!! 
Cts, One of my favorite color!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tenley10

Medina's at the bar!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cts900

^^Such a pretty color. True action shot for sure!

Thank you, *Elisa* and *kett* (p.s., kett, your avi is incredible. I smile every time I see it!).


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> My Walibous upon their return from running Sunday errands!



I love your Walibous *cts*!  That color is so gorgeous!



Tenley10 said:


> Medina's at the bar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That's such a pretty shoe *Tenley*!


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you so much .


----------



## phiphi

*shark* - amazing shot!
nice outfit *sassy*!
*deedee* the espadrilles look so great on you!
*cts* what a beautiful shade of gray. you sure rock doing errands - loves it!
*tenley* oh... those are cuuuute!!


----------



## SassySarah

*cts *- be happy we're not the same size, I want to steal your Walibous!
*Dee Dee, Tenley *- so cute!


----------



## cts900

^^Hahaha...I think we are pretty close actually.  I am a 38.5-39.  But _girl_, you would feel like you were in flats if you were wearing these little 90mms! 

*phi*: Thanks, lovebug :kiss:! I always feel pretty glamorous when buying baby food at Target in my CLs.


----------



## Tenley10

thanks ladies for all the sweet compliments!


----------



## BattyBugs

Great action shots, ladies!


----------



## Nieners

The Decolletes and I were gaming today.


----------



## jancedtif

^Great shot!


----------



## yousofine

Tenley10 said:


> Medina's at the bar!



*Tenley *this is for you and your shoes 



And this is my Barbie Bianca on a WILD night out Saturday. A Saturday with a lot of cocktails at half price, a street party, a gay festival, a live band, a cooking festival, a electronic festival and a couch surfer guest.
EVERYTHING is going on in Copenhagen right now. 

On this picture is what's left from a perfect grilled chicken 3 o'clock in the night -classy


----------



## jancedtif

^Love the Biancas!


----------



## Baggaholic

At Le Bain in NYC


----------



## Baggaholic

At a MAO PR Private Event hosted at Amanda Lepore's Big Top


----------



## yousofine

Baggaholic said:


> At Le Bain in NYC





Baggaholic said:


> At a MAO PR Private Event hosted at Amanda Lepore's Big Top



OH, OH, OH!

WOW! First.... The Clou Noeud... I just LOVE them. They are PERFECT in nude! Like them more than the black ones.

And what is that fun and lovely place at the first picture? 

Really nice action shots!


----------



## Elsie87

*Nieners*: OMG, I do this too: wearing (breaking-in) CLs while gaming, haha! Great shot! 

*Yousofine*: Sounds like you and the Biancas had lots of fun! They're beautiful!

*Baggs*: Ah, you're so pretty! Love both outfits!


----------



## SassySarah

niners - love the Decolletes!
yousofine - I want to STEAL your Barbie Biancas!!!
Baggaholic - great shots you look great!


----------



## sugarpie23

yousofine said:


> *Tenley *this is for you and your shoes
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my Barbie Bianca on a WILD night out Saturday. A Saturday with a lot of cocktails at half price, a street party, a gay festival, a live band, a cooking festival, a electronic festival and a couch surfer guest.
> EVERYTHING is going on in Copenhagen right now.
> 
> On this picture is what's left from a perfect grilled chicken 3 o'clock in the night -classy





*OMG  I NEEEDDD these in my life!! Where can I get the barbie pink biancas?!?! I know it will probably be a hard search but I'm willing to put in the work lol!*


----------



## yousofine

Yes, Barbie pink Biancas has brought me many good times.

*sugarpie23*: The where exclusive to Cricket Liverpool and where sold out very fast.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Baggaholic said:


> At Le Bain in NYC


 

Fabulous!! By the way, I love your shirt!! Where did you get it?


----------



## PyAri

yousofine said:


> On this picture is what's left from a perfect grilled chicken 3 o'clock in the night -classy


 
Love it!! Do you know I've had my BP Biancas since January and have yet to wear them even once?  I live vicariously through you.


----------



## sugarpie23

Ugh that sucks! I guess I can go the boutique store here in nyc and have them do a search. However I really don't wear colored shoes, and especially not that bright but these are the first that I have looovveedd and must own sooooo lol!

Pyari-why haven't you worn yours?


----------



## Baggaholic

BlondeBarbie said:


> Fabulous!! By the way, I love your shirt!! Where did you get it?



Forever 21!!! :lolots:


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Seriously?? That's awesome! 

*speeds off to find it online* lol


----------



## yousofine

PyAri said:


> Love it!! Do you know I've had my BP Biancas since January and have yet to wear them even once?  I live vicariously through you.


  Only once. Get going girl!!!! 

That match everything (I feel)  Both with neutral and coloured outfits.


----------



## Zucnarf

My VP 

in elevator:




in office:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

this shot was taken on accident...  i was playing with the camera right before a wedding ceremony was about to start


----------



## melialuvs2shop

12 hours and many, many shots later...


----------



## strsusc

*niners* love the decollettes on you! 
*baggs* you are gorgeous!  You have great taste and you wear it well! 
*yousofine* those barbie biancas are AMAZING!!!!  That color just blows me away every time
*melia* love the action shots..and the tired CLs at the end of your party evening
*zucnaf* love those classic VPs!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the action shots!


----------



## NANI1972

PyAri said:


> Love it!! Do you know I've had my BP Biancas since January and have yet to wear them even once? I live vicariously through you.


 

You have BP Biancs and haven't worn them yet?!! I DIE!


----------



## Purrrfect

At office ~

120 Studded Pigalles


----------



## SassySarah

Purrrfect said:


> At office ~
> 
> 120 Studded Pigalles



OMG stunning!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Melia love your action shots!


----------



## Popsicool

Purrrfect said:


> At office ~
> 
> 120 Studded Pigalles



Ahhhhh HOT!! Sizzling sizzling hot.


----------



## jeshika

*Purrrfect*, i love the studded piggies on you!!!!


----------



## Purrrfect

Thanks Ladies....


----------



## SassySarah

Relaxing a few extra minutes in the quiet room at the spa after some reflexology.


----------



## SassySarah

Relaxing a few extra minutes in the quiet room at the spa after some reflexology.


----------



## tae

^^^beautiful!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

All these gorgoeus studs - makes me want to wear mine!


----------



## DC-Cutie

just winding down the work week with a few drinks at my favorite watering hole


----------



## rdgldy

*DC*, those shoes look amazing on you!!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *DC*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you,* RdgLdy & Jan* 
*
Purrrfect & Sassy* - you girls are gonna make me NEED to have studs in my life!  You guys look great!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Sarah, you are making me want a pair of spikes...so hot!
DC, I love those & was almost tempted to buy them (but I wised up since I'm still struggling with my 100's).


----------



## SassySarah

thanks ladies!
*Batty & DC* - you NEED spikes in your life!  These VP spikes are seriously the most comfortable and softest leather.  I had to go a half size down as this particular shoe runs large, now with a few wears it's stretched more and I need to add heel grips after today.  But seriously so comfy and I get compliments whenever I wear them!


----------



## cfellis522

DC and Sarah - You both look great and releaxed!  Cara


----------



## BellaShoes

*Purfect*!! Nice studs at the office!

*Sassy*... fabulous VP's

*DC.*.. love them on you! What a fantastic shoe!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Zuc*! Gorgeous VP's!

*Melia.*.. love the shots... and it appears in the second you are... well... close to the floor? 

*Baggaholic*, the color of your top is perfect on you, love the darker hair too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wait?! *Baggaholic*, your hair isn't darker it was just because it was pulled back! That rocks... down you are blonde yet it looks darker pulled back.. love it!


----------



## Nico3327

Me and my declic 90's in the park, studying for the CPA Exam...


----------



## Baggaholic

BellaShoes said:


> Wait?! *Baggaholic*, your hair isn't darker it was just because it was pulled back! That rocks... down you are blonde yet it looks darker pulled back.. love it!



Yes it's blonde but appears to be darker when it's up.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice shoe shot, Nico.


----------



## cts900

Ugh! How did I get so far behind??????? 

Each picture is such a delight and I especially love seeing *nico* study and *baggs* sparkle by the pool. You ladies are all superbly fun to follow in here!

Edit: *DC*, I want to sit there and have a drink with you and your INCREDIBLE babies!


----------



## Popsicool

New Studios on their maiden voyage to dinner last night. In the car, no light, phone picture but whatever!! They look like a starry sky...


----------



## SassySarah

Popsi I LOVE your Studios!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love them!


----------



## elfgirl

*UV Bibis* at work today!  (Tonight they will go to dinner in celebration of my and DH's 13th anniversary!)


----------



## cfellis522

Elf - These look great!  Love the UV Bibi(s).  Happy Anniversary!!!
Popsi - Love the Studio(s).  What did you wear with them?
Nice - Love your declic(s).  What a way to study!

Cara


----------



## Popsicool

*Sassy, Batty, Cara*!

*elf* you know how I loooovveee those... 

*Cara* I generally pretty much only wear black so I wore them with black velvet skinny/straight pants and a black wool Alexander McQueen top with exposed shoulders. Well, and a gray Burberry scarf because it was cold, brr!


----------



## erinmiyu

*purrrfect* - the pigalles are HOT!
*sassy* - love the vp pic! your polish is really cute 
*dc* - i REALLY love the pique cires on you. 

took a quick pic outside while i was running errands.


----------



## amazigrace

Beautiful new purchases, ladies. I love them all.


----------



## Purrrfect

erinmiyu said:


> *purrrfect* - the pigalles are HOT!
> *sassy* - love the vp pic! your polish is really cute
> *dc* - i REALLY love the pique cires on you.
> 
> *took a quick pic outside while i was running errands.*



*WOW...those are amazing!!!!*


----------



## flashy.stems

i'm loving these action shots!


----------



## SassySarah

erin - those look so amazing!!!  I bet they're a head turner for sure!


----------



## jancedtif

erinmiyu said:


> *purrrfect* - the pigalles are HOT!
> *sassy* - love the vp pic! your polish is really cute
> *dc* - i REALLY love the pique cires on you.
> 
> took a quick pic outside while i was running errands.



I love your shoes *Erin*!!  They look gorgeous in the sunlight!!


----------



## cts900

*popsi*: They could not be prettier!
*elf*: Happy Anniversary! The UV looks so vibrant against your skin tone. I adore the shape of the heel.
*erin*:  SOOOOOOOOOOOO shiny!!!!!!! Gorgeous in the sunlight.


----------



## jeshika

*erin*, those shoes are AWESOME!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the UV, Elf!
So pretty, Erin!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin, *Wow! those shoes are amazing!


----------



## cuteangel7777

First time posting on CL forum- this is what i wore yesterday- I love the cutout pigalle- i actually order the red and white but BG send me this instead but i still love them anyway


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ love your outfit *wai*!!     (oooh, especially that jacket!)

you're always so stylish!


----------



## cuteangel7777

^ you are always way too sweet T!! love ya!


----------



## roussel

^ you always look so chic W!  love all your outfits


----------



## KlassicKouture

What fun, *erin*! 

You look amazing, *cuteangel*!


----------



## jancedtif

Very cute, *cuteangel*!  Gosh you're making me want a B-bag!!


----------



## compulsive

cuteangel7777 said:


> First time posting on CL forum- this is what i wore yesterday- I love the cutout pigalle- i actually order the red and white but BG send me this instead but i still love them anyway


 
Gorgeous! Now I want a bbag and that jacket!  May I ask where it's from?


----------



## cts900

Great shots, cuteangel!


----------



## cuteangel7777

roussel said:


> ^ you always look so chic W!  love all your outfits



Thanks R! I ordered strass from dream creation to do the lace fifi, hopefully they come together to burma


----------



## louboutinlawyer

CuteAngel, great shots!! love your bbag so much!


----------



## cuteangel7777

jancedtif said:


> Very cute, *cuteangel*!  Gosh you're making me want a B-bag!!




Thanks Babe- B- bags are addictive! I was a chanel gal and never really had a B but after i got one i got like 4 or 5 right after. But this is my first and favorite bag the color is divine- its beautiful chestnut- get this one.


----------



## cuteangel7777

compulsive said:


> Gorgeous! Now I want a bbag and that jacket!  May I ask where it's from?



Thanx Compulsive- I love your watersnake and collection too! The Jacket is from a store name BYSI in singapore. Husband got it from his last trip there. I think their website is broke but its www.bysi.com. Their styles are a lot like Zara but they are cheaper version i think the jacket was less than $30 USD.


----------



## cuteangel7777

cts900 said:


> Great shots, cuteangel!



Thanx babe, i love your collection as well. I have been just a looker at CL forum until now


----------



## cuteangel7777

louboutinlawyer said:


> CuteAngel, great shots!! love your bbag so much!



Thanks babe~


----------



## BellaShoes

*erin*, great sandals!

*cuteangel*, beautiful shots!


----------



## ochie

*My first time using my CL DIY, at my cousin's wedding I was the brides maid.. *


----------



## BattyBugs

*Cute*: nice outfit. Love your Bbag. I finally got my HG yesterday...the City in Rouge Tomato. You're right about them being as addictive as CLs.

*Ochie*: your DIY Strass look fabulous.


----------



## regeens

Great shot. Love both the earrings and the DIY!!!



ochie said:


> *My first time using my CL DIY, at my cousin's wedding I was the brides maid.. *


----------



## regeens

Woah! I thought I was looking at America's Next Top Model! I love the entire outfit *cuteangel7777.  
*


cuteangel7777 said:


> First time posting on CL forum- this is what i wore yesterday- I love the cutout pigalle- i actually order the red and white but BG send me this instead but i still love them anyway


----------



## jancedtif

*Ochie* you look so pretty!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Ochie*, you and your DIY strass shoes look gorgeous!


----------



## igorark

cuteangel7777 said:


> First time posting on CL forum- this is what i wore yesterday- I love the cutout pigalle- i actually order the red and white but BG send me this instead but i still love them anyway



Very nice pictures.....


----------



## cuteangel7777

BattyBugs said:


> *Cute*: nice outfit. Love your Bbag. I finally got my HG yesterday...the City in Rouge Tomato. You're right about them being as addictive as CLs.
> 
> *Ochie*: your DIY Strass look fabulous.



Batty I have the rouge tomato in giant envelop with gold hardware!! I am glad u got your HG! I really want the Sahara with gold hardware now


----------



## cuteangel7777

BellaShoes said:


> *cuteangel*, beautiful shots!




Thanks Bella~



regeens said:


> Woah! I thought I was looking at America's Next Top Model! I love the entire outfit *cuteangel7777.
> *



you are way too sweet Regeens~



igorark said:


> Very nice pictures.....




Thanx Igorak


----------



## cuteangel7777

Here is another one from a wedding i went a few weeks ago with my sister- Sorry my sis isnt wearing a CL but a dior. I was wearing doperai 120 ( i think?) love love love this pair so much


----------



## cuteangel7777

Here is another one from a wedding i went a few weeks ago with my sister- Sorry my sis isnt wearing a CL but a dior. I was wearing doperai 120 ( i think?) love love love this pair so much


----------



## RedBottomLover

cuteangel7777 said:


> Here is another one from a wedding i went a few weeks ago with my sister- Sorry my sis isnt wearing a CL but a dior. I was wearing doperai 120 ( i think?) love love love this pair so much


one word.. *gorgeous* !


----------



## RedBottomLover

ochie said:


> *My first time using my CL DIY, at my cousin's wedding I was the brides maid.. *


LOVE THOSE SHOES! what style is that?


----------



## cuteangel7777

RedBottomLover said:


> LOVE THOSE SHOES! what style is that?



Thanx~ i think they are call Doperai- they are pretty much like pigalle 120.


----------



## roussel

W! Love both you and your sister's outfits, dress, shoes, bags!  That McQ clutch is TDF!
Ochie you love so pretty in that dress


----------



## amazigrace

*ochie,* you look gorgeous in that dress
and the strass miss boxe. Just stunning!

*cute angel,* you look so stunning.
I love everything you have on and esp.
the AM clutch!


----------



## cuteangel7777

Ochie! You look breath taking!! I love the Strass wedge even though i never like wedge 



ochie said:


> *My first time using my CL DIY, at my cousin's wedding I was the brides maid.. *


----------



## cuteangel7777

roussel said:


> W! Love both you and your sister's outfits, dress, shoes, bags!  That McQ clutch is TDF!
> Ochie you love so pretty in that dress




Thanks R~ you are so sweet!


----------



## cuteangel7777

amazigrace said:


> *ochie,* you look gorgeous in that dress
> and the strass miss boxe. Just stunning!
> 
> *cute angel,* you look so stunning.
> I love everything you have on and esp.
> the AM clutch!




Thanks Grace~ I got the clutch a few months ago. That time there were limited stock and my sister had to put up a fight with some stores. Lol


----------



## jancedtif

*cuteangel* you're such a chic dresser (and so are your sis and friends)!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the outfit & your shoes, Cute. The Dior shoes are really cute, too.


----------



## BellaShoes

*cuteangel*, beautiful pictures!


----------



## laninya79

cuteangel7777 said:


> Here is another one from a wedding i went a few weeks ago with my sister- Sorry my sis isnt wearing a CL but a dior. I was wearing doperai 120 ( i think?) love love love this pair so much



Great pics... I love your shoes, and the clutch!


----------



## ochie

*Batty bugs, amazigrace,regenns, jancedtif, klassic koutoure, roussel *

*Red Bottom Lover-*- Thank you! just sent you pm..

*Wai*- Thank's Hon! I love your doperai, they look good on you! and your Mc Q clutch is perfect..


----------



## cuteangel7777

ochie said:


> *Batty bugs, amazigrace,regenns, jancedtif, klassic koutoure, roussel *
> 
> *Red Bottom Lover-*- Thank you! just sent you pm..
> 
> *Wai*- Thank's Hon! I love your doperai, they look good on you! and your Mc Q clutch is perfect..



Thanx Sweetie~ i love love your dress~


----------



## cuteangel7777

BattyBugs said:


> Love the outfit & your shoes, Cute. The Dior shoes are really cute, too.



Thanx Batty-  i will send the love to her as well!



BellaShoes said:


> *cuteangel*, beautiful pictures!



Thank you Bella- i love your shots too



laninya79 said:


> Great pics... I love your shoes, and the clutch!



Thanx Laninya79 love the signiure pic


----------



## cuteangel7777

jancedtif said:


> *cuteangel* you're such a chic dresser (and so are your sis and friends)!  Thank you so much for sharing!



Thanx Jance~ its my cousins actually


----------



## oxox

Just a quick pic I snapped in the pharmacy.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Ochie*, you look stunning. The dress is gorgeous. The aqua LLZs are my favourite CL strass and you have done an amazing job creating your own. They are one of my favourite tPF DIYs. I am very jealous of those beauties! 

*oxox*, love the sneaky shot!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the pharmacy shot, oxox.


----------



## oxox

Thanks *savvysgirl* and *BattyBugs*!!!


----------



## Popsicool

Fierce shoes and fierce fluffy black cat! We're watching a movie. 

(um yeah it's Sunday night and I got a sudden urge to wear nice shoes)


----------



## BattyBugs

That is too cute, Popsi! Love it!


----------



## Layla76

OMG...I thought your cat was a fluffy throw. Beautiful picture!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Oh, I love that pic *Popsi*!


----------



## cuteangel7777

Popsi! I love love love the studded Prive!


----------



## amazigrace

*popsicool,* love the studded vp.
Beautiful!


----------



## cts900

*cuteangel*: I love the wedding shots.  You all look so lovely. 
*ochie*: Your DIY is _gorgeous_; how was anybody able to focus on anything else? 
*oxox*: Those are my favorite kind of action shots! Love it! 
*Popsi*: Love both babies .


----------



## cts900

My decolzeps at a tea party with DD


----------



## Popsicool

^^^ SO CUTE!!! Love the little tea cups with faces...

And the DZs look  on you.


 *Batty, Layla, KK, cuteangle, amazigrace, cts*!! I love my little fluffy monster, and I love my gorgeous studs! What a life..


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, sweetie pie .  What a life indeed...


----------



## Luv n bags

cts900 said:


> My decolzeps at a tea party with DD


 
Very cute picture.  I love your shoes and the little tiny baby hands!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*cts*, that picture brought tears to my eyes. How sweet is that!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*popsicool- *love your spikes!!!

*cts- *my dear, this pic is too sweet for words brought a smile to my face


----------



## cts900

Thank you *tiger, Klassic*, and *dezy*.  If it was socially acceptable, I would eat her right up she is so sweet!  And, like her mama, she is 100% obsessed with shoes.  I think I have created a monster!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, that picture is so cute!!!


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you, sweet *bella*. She is the apple of my eye.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh what sweet little hands, cts! I love it & your Decolzips.


----------



## oxox

Thanks *cts900*!

And I love your pic! Gorgeous shoes and such cute little hands!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Batty *and *oxox*!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

cts900 said:


> My decolzeps at a tea party with DD


 
Cute pic!!!!
The DZs look great on you!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Popsicool said:


> Fierce shoes and fierce fluffy black cat! We're watching a movie.
> 
> (um yeah it's Sunday night and I got a sudden urge to wear nice shoes)


 
These are STUNNING on you Popsi 

And the cat is soo cute!!!


----------



## gheaden

*Ladies*-I have missed quite a few posts in here, but keep on keeping on.  There is nothing like seeing CLs in action.


----------



## cts900

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Cute pic!!!!
> The DZs look great on you!!!



Thanks so much, hun!


----------



## SassySarah

Breaking in what the UPS guy just brought me. My dog loves them!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*sassy* is that the Bianca?


----------



## SassySarah

Yes Bianca in black kid. Scored from Bluefly.


----------



## RedBottomLover

i was so upset when i got on Bluefly and i saw that it was sold out before i even knew it was there! awesome score btw! i can never find it in my size; well the colors i want. the hunt continues. im hoping they'd make the Bibi in other materials other than suede.


----------



## Elsie87

*Cts*: Adorable!

*Sarah*: How cute! Love the Bianca's!


Here's me gaming (StarCraft II ) with my turq. suede Simples on:


----------



## Popsicool

Ahhh I love it! ^^^

At the risk of becoming known around these parts as the "cat lady", here's another shot of my shoes and my cat. I couldn't help it, they are colour coordinated!! 

B&W Greissimos + fluffy black cat!


----------



## lolitablue

Love the Greissimos on you!! Kitty is photogenic, too!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Popsi*, love your damas and LOVE LOVE LOVE your kitty! what a cutie!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

OMG Popsi!!! I have a darling black cat as well!! Hehehe... They are so cool and mysterious..


----------



## Popsicool

*lolita, jeshika & Lizzie*!!

I have to admit I called out his name to wake him up for the photo. Hence the one eyed stare of unimpressed-ness.


----------



## cts900

*Popsi*: I love the kitty shots...keep 'em coming! 
*Elsie*: Thanks, hun. I _adore_ the turq. suede. 
*Sassy*: Delicious shoes, adorable photo.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Elsie*: the turquoise suede is so beautiful.
*Popsi*: I love the damas & your kitty.


----------



## erinmiyu

*cts* - i ADORE the tea party!
*elsie* - i love the color of those!
*sassy* - bianca queen! those look hot!
*popsicool *- i love both peeps 

on the escalator at the mall earllier today


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute shot, erin!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great shots ladies! 

Here are my Madame Butterfly Booties at a Fashion's Night Out fashion show in LA.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *batty*!

*dezy* - love that pic!  MBB!


----------



## Jönathan

*erin, * nice action shot. Are those Wallis pumps?
*dezy,* Nice pic!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *jonathan*! they are actually an older style called "double-strapper". 

here are better pictures of them in the reference library:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...our-black-cls-here-396528-8.html#post13129165


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Anthracite Glitter Ron Ron at my desk...


----------



## erinmiyu

ahhh! *blondebarbie*, those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you Erin!!


----------



## Jönathan

erinmiyu said:


> thanks *jonathan*! they are actually an older style called "double-strapper".
> 
> here are better pictures of them in the reference library:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...our-black-cls-here-396528-8.html#post13129165



*erin,  *Wow, the double-strappers are really cool.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jönathan

*blondebarbie,* Your Glitter Ron Rons are beautiful!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## tampura

OMG BlondeBarbie, I am dying over that photo of your anthracite glitter ron rons.  The shoes are gorgeous and I love how your photo sparkles!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the glitters, BlondeBarbie.


----------



## KlassicKouture

These are such great pics!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you tampura & Batty!!!


----------



## caitle

BlondeBarbie said:


> Anthracite Glitter Ron Ron at my desk...



Oooh so sparkly!


----------



## cts900

*BlondeBarbie*: Awwwwwww, I love sparkles.  
*dezy*: Fabulosity in every way! 
*erin*: Leave it to you to be sexy on an escalator!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks *caitle* & *cts*!!

Here are my shoes today....


----------



## RedBottomLover

BlondeBarbie said:


> Thanks *caitle* & *cts*!!
> 
> Here are my shoes today....


*blondebarbie* what's the name of that style? i love those.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

They're the Lady Lynch Zeppa in cramberry.


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE all the action shots ladies!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the cramberry color!


----------



## cts900

I have always loved the LL Zeppa and it is so gorgeous in cramberry!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks ladies!! I wish they were a little more comfy but I'll live with it!


----------



## ElisaBr13

*BlondeB*, they are hot!! Love they way they look on your feet!!!


----------



## tampura

Hi!  I love this thread.  Its so fun seeing all your shoes 'on the move'!  I want to share too.  This was me, way too excited,  in the car on my way home from the boutique, I just couldn't wait to put on my new lace fifis!


----------



## BellaShoes

*blonde*, love the Cramberry LLZ!

*tampura*... gorgeous fifi's!


----------



## babyontheway

love the lace fifi!  I wouldn't have waited to put them on either  Congrats they look beautiful on you- so lady like



tampura said:


> Hi!  I love this thread.  Its so fun seeing all your shoes 'on the move'!  I want to share too.  This was me, way too excited,  in the car on my way home from the boutique, I just couldn't wait to put on my new lace fifis!


----------



## BattyBugs

tampura, the Fifis are gorgy!


----------



## tampura

Thanks so much *Bella*!
Hehe thank you *babyontheway*, now I don't feel as silly. 
Thank you *Batty*!  You are too kind, you always have something sweet to say.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BlondeBarbie said:


> Thanks *caitle* & *cts*!!
> 
> Here are my shoes today....




OH EM GEE these are so damn hottttt  omg they would be so hotttttttttttttttt with denim capris  I think I want these!!!! how did you size on these babe?


----------



## charliefarlie

Here are my Ronda Dinas at dinner last night:


----------



## Popsicool

*Barbie* both your RRs and LLs are so stunning and they look soooo sexy on your feet.... 

*tampure* - how could you and why would you wait?! Those are so beautiful...

*charlie* -  they look really good with black tights.


----------



## BattyBugs

Charlie, they look amazing with your entire outfit.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great outfit Charlie... love the RD's!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I went to a friend's bday party last weekend and I wore these


----------



## cts900

*tampura*: I would do the exact same thing! I love the "drive home" pics. 

*charlie* and *pixie*: Shoes+Bags=Action perfection .


----------



## pixiesparkle

Thanks so much *cts900* I love the Multi Damas Greissimo in your dp, gorgeous!!!


----------



## gheaden

since my last general post
*sassy*-you have a style conscious dog-great shoes
*Elsie*-a gamer+CLs=nice
*Pop*-your Greissimos look lovely
That is a cool angle,*erin*
Great FNO shot, *dezy*
*BB*-so sparkly  I am also loving the LL, such a lovely color on you.
*tampura*-the lace looks lovely on you and compliments your skin tone
Great color combo, *charlie*
*Pixie*- is that a Roxbury to go along with you CLs

Wife at the store shopping with daughter in DIY glitters







outside...


----------



## pixiesparkle

*gheaden* It's the Brea PM, not Roxbury


----------



## gheaden

Thanks


----------



## jancedtif

Love the wife's DIY flats *gheaden*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great bag/shoe shot *pixie*!

*gheaden* your wife's DIY glitters are fantastic!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful outfit, *Pixie*!

*gheaden*: You did a fantastic job with the flats. I'm glad your wife is wearing and enjoying them (and letting you take pictures of her wearing them, so we can enjoy them, too).


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *pixie*.  They still take my breath away .
*gheaden*! Those glitters are gorgeous.  I love the color and how well they compliment *mrs. gheaden's* blouse. Fabulous, as always!


----------



## gheaden

*jance, bella*- I (she) appreciate the compliments
*batty*-she loves them more than she thought she would.  I am always taking pics
*cts*-the shirt was purchased with the shoes in mind...lol


----------



## cts900

gheaden said:


> *jance, bella*- I (she) appreciate the compliments
> *batty*-she loves them more than she thought she would.  I am always taking pics
> *cts*-*the shirt was purchased with the shoes in mind...lol*



Just as it should be .


----------



## lulubado

Except in the car to drive....


----------



## tampura

Thank you so much *Popsicool*, *cts900* and *gheaden*! 

and *gheaden*, those flats are fabulous!  The color is perfect, love how they look in the sun.

*lulubado*, love the pic, the green is such a cool color! I've never even seen those before.


----------



## cts900

love it, *lulu*! great shot!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice photo, Lulu!


----------



## Jönathan

*Lulu,* great photo.
I Love the color!! What style are those?


----------



## laurenam

lulubado said:


> Except in the car to drive....


 

I never drive with my shoes on either, hahaha! 

What style are those? They are fabulous!!


----------



## nobhill

Rolando Zip.


----------



## erinmiyu

*barbie* - the cramberry is so pretty, especially on those wedges!
*tampura *- AHHH! i saw those shoes in saks this weekend and it was so hard for me not to take them home! gorgeous 
*gheaden* - your wife's glitters are fantastic! 
*charlie *- purty!
*pixie* - great shot of both bag & shoes! look fab 
*lulu* - those shoes are GREAT! the color is awesome!
*nobhill *- super sexy!

at lunch with a friend this weekend, both of us showing off new shoes


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* Great picture! Do you ever leave the house without wearing cute shoes?


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice Rolandos, nobhill.
Love the piggies, erin.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Moonbows at work (with my very OLD, but cute, laptop bag lol)


----------



## erinmiyu

thx *jonathan* & *batty*!
*kk*- those moonbows are fantastic. i think i need a pair in my life!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Yes, you must get a pair *erin*! The bows always make me smile.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

KK that picture is soooo cute!!


----------



## laurenam

Such a cute pic! I love those Moonbows on you!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Blonde* and *lauren*!!


----------



## brintee

Sooo cute *kk*!


----------



## yousofine

WOW! KK.

Perfect and lovely bows! Love that bag!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *brin* and *yousofine*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the way your Moonbows coordinate with your laptop bag, *KK*. Very cute!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *Batty*! It was a random pairing that worked lol


----------



## phiphi

these pics are so fun! cute polka dot action shot *KK*!!

ETA : i didn't intend for it to rhyme!


----------



## SassySarah

KK - adorable, I love it!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you *phiphi* and *Sassy*!


----------



## erinmiyu

i can't stop wearing these shoes! here they are at a dexter screening of season 5 (the ep was really good! look forward to seeing what else is to come this season)...


----------



## phiphi

*erin* - awesome shot! (lucky duck! i can't wait to see dexter!!!!)


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks, *phi*! the sheraton had some deal where they were showing some early screenings across the country for free so i checked it out


----------



## jancedtif

KlassicKouture said:


> Moonbows at work (with my very OLD, but cute, laptop bag lol)





erinmiyu said:


> i can't stop wearing these shoes! here they are at a dexter screening of season 5 (the ep was really good! look forward to seeing what else is to come this season)...



Love the shots ladies!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Good thing that caution sign is there, *erin*. Very important when there's hot shoes in the vicinity!! 

Cute pic!


Thanks *jance*!!


----------



## erinmiyu

lol thanks *kk*! i was really beginning to think pigalles hated my feet, but maybe because these don't have much structure to them it's why they're so comfy!

thanks *jan*!


----------



## nillacobain

erinmiyu said:


> i can't stop wearing these shoes! here they are at a dexter screening of season 5 (the ep was really good! look forward to seeing what else is to come this season)...


 
OMG, that is sooo cool! Can't wait for the 5th season!


----------



## ColdSteel

my lovely ballerinettes "driving" a 328 GTS


----------



## erinmiyu

very cool pic, *coldsteel*!


----------



## cts900

*Klassic*: That shot is AH-dorable. LOVE!
*erin*: Keep 'em comin'!  They look perfect on you.
*nobhill*: Gorgeous picture. 
*ColdSteel*: That is just sexy.


----------



## BattyBugs

Erin: Very nice photo with the caution tape.
Cold: Love the driving photo.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## BattyBugs

That's a great shot, DC!


----------



## Luv n bags

DC, those shoes make your legs look a mile long.


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


>


 DAYUMMM woman! Those leggies! Go girl! Miss you, love you!


----------



## yousofine

My and BF on our way home in the train


----------



## Miss T.

Beautiful pictures, *DC-Cutie* and *yousofine*!
Great styling with the booties, *DC-Cutie*.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *batty* & *cts*!

*dc* - AMAZING! jelz of your legs (and the shoes!)
*yousofine *- so cute!

at the opera last night with my daughter  these are too big for me and i kind of walked like a "broken dinosaur" (is that what your daughter said, *batty*? i kept laughing thinking about that all night) but i love how they look with the socks.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dayum *DC-cutie*!  You are a hottie!


----------



## cts900

*erin*: They do look so good with those socks!  
*yousofine*: Such a pretty color!
*DC*: I just cannot take all the hotness in your mile-long legs! How does anyone concentrate around you?


----------



## BattyBugs

*yousofine*: Cute pic. They are such a pretty color.
*erin*: LOLOL Yes, that's the term my daughter uses when I am practicing in my higher heels. The grey does go great with your outfit.


----------



## Popsicool

*KK* - love those Moonbows, especially with the mega cute laptop bag!!!
*erin* - DEXTER!! Jealous!! And love those Piggies, they do look really comfy! And flannel...
*cold* - that's an awesome shot 
*yousofune* - I love those!! I would be dreading wearing them out for fear of getting them dirty, especially public transport!
*DC* - whoa. Hotness!!


----------



## urasia

Fooling around in the bathroom of Eau De Vie in Sydney (we were there for the annual bar awards). Me on the right wearing a Tibi dress and Christian Louboutin Very Croise in the pink/gold/white colorway. Sorry I know this shot is really silly but it was after more than a few cocktails lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *Batty, Tiger, Lula* (), *MissT, Erin, Lav, Popsicool & CTS - you girls are too kind *



cts900 said:


> *DC*: I just cannot take all the hotness in your mile-long legs! How does anyone concentrate around you?


 
:lolots: This had me crackin' up.  While I was out my date got up to use the restroom, this guy came over and said (with a very serious face): "I just want to touch 'em, salther your legs with lotion".  I don't know if I was creeped out, flattered or if my legs were 

*urasia* - that's a cute, fun pic!  Girlfriend in the black dress is giving serious face - LOL.  Looks like you guys had a GREAT time!
ashy


----------



## yousofine

Popsicool said:


> *yousofune* - I love those!! I would be dreading wearing them out for fear of getting them dirty, especially public transport!



Yes, I know... They DO get dirty very easy. But hey... "these shoes are made for walking!" :tunes:
So that's what I do. I give them love walking in them, using them (and getting them dirty -not that I'm trying) 

I definitely know how you're feeling, but I just remember, that I could always paint them when the are worn out and have done their service.



urasia said:


> Fooling around in the bathroom of Eau De Vie in Sydney (we were there for the annual bar awards). Me on the right wearing a Tibi dress and Christian Louboutin Very Croise in the pink/gold/white colorway. Sorry I know this shot is really silly but it was after more than a few cocktails lol!



FUN FUN FUN picture! It looks pro.

This colour combination is one of my favourites!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *cts* and *Popsi*!!! 

*DC*, your legs are stunning! 

*yousofine*, I adore that pic of you and your DBF!

*
urasia*, you ladies look like TONS of fun!!


----------



## cts900

*urasia*: Such a fun shot! 
*DC*: What a brave man! See, I told you no one could concentrate! :lolots:


----------



## CaramelBeauty0

DC-Cutie said:


>



ARRRRGGGHHHHHHH, *DC*: This is DEF. not what I needed to see right now! I have been salivating over Pique Cire CL's for quite some time now, but keep telling myself "No more CL's".. well - unless they are nude (read: Camel for my skintone) and work AND play appropriate.  But they look so fab  .... and I found some in my size.. but its not quite the "deal" I was hoping for.

:wondering  decisions decisions...


----------



## SassySarah

Out clubbing in my VP spikes!  (I'm on the left in the purple top)


----------



## Popsicool

^^^


----------



## tampura

Looking good Sassy!  This is a real action shot! Love it.


----------



## BattyBugs

*urasia & Sarah*: Fun photos, both of you.


----------



## icecreamom

*Sassy* and *urasia*! you ladies look like so much fun, you make me want to party


----------



## cts900

SassySarah said:


> Out clubbing in my VP spikes!  (I'm on the left in the purple top)



This is badass.


----------



## phiphi

met up with my sister for some dessert tonight. this is her first time wearing CLs out. we gleefully took this action picture while being teased by our respective DH's.

she's in the purple suede sharkas. me in rouge patent buenos aires.


----------



## Jönathan

*phiphi, * Cute pic!


----------



## cts900

great actin shot, *phi*! is your sister hooked now that she has worn them out?


----------



## BattyBugs

Very cute, Phi!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omigosh *P*, what did you do to get *T* to wear them outdoors!?    Love this pic!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *jönathan, cts & batty*!!

i hope she's hooked now, *cts*. she has another pair she's never worn too. LOL.

*duke* - can you believe she did this on her own! my begging and pleading for several months may have impacted that decision.


----------



## cts900

^^lol. i get it, though.  here's to many more outings for DS and her CLs .


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> met up with my sister for some dessert tonight. this is her first time wearing CLs out. we gleefully took this action picture while being teased by our respective DH's.
> 
> she's in the purple suede sharkas. me in rouge patent buenos aires.



I love this pic of you and your sis *Phi*!


----------



## authenticplease

Phi.....love the photo of you and DS!  Seems like ya'll had a wonderful outing!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yay *phi*!  Another sisters & CLs action shot!  I haven't posted one of my sister and I in a long time.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here are my Cotton Clubs before my birthday dinner last month in Paris! Those are my husband's Bucks in the distance.


----------



## jancedtif

That's a great pic *Jet*!!


----------



## cts900

That picture belongs in a magazine,* Jet*! It is so romantic.


----------



## jeshika

the picture, *Jet*!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

agreed *cts* - here is to her enjoying her CLs more! 
thank you *jan* - i love this picture too! our first action shot!
*authentic* - we had a riot taking the picture and a better time with out!
*lavender* - i can't wait to see more pics of you and your sister!
*jet* what a fabulous picture of you and DH. and in paris on top of it! magnifique!


----------



## BattyBugs

The gold is so pretty. That is a great shot, Jet.


----------



## Jönathan

*Jet, *What and amazing picture!!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *J,* the pic in paris is dreamy and so romantic.  i love it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## purseinsanity

Love your pic *JetSet*!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

My Barbie Pink Biancas at the movie theater on Monday night for date night with DBF.


----------



## sassyphoenix

*phiphi* - Awesome pic.
*Jet* - How chic.  Love it!!
*BlondeBarbie* - That shoe is just gorgeous!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks *sassy*!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

phiphi said:


> she's in the purple suede sharkas. me in rouge patent buenos aires.


 
Love this picture...and your rouge patent buenos aires!!




JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Cotton Clubs before my birthday dinner last month in Paris! Those are my husband's Bucks in the distance.


 
What a beautiful picture Jet!! I'm sure you had a great time in Paris.



BlondeBarbie said:


> My Barbie Pink Biancas at the movie theater on Monday night for date night with DBF.


 
You look really great in your Barbie Pink Biancas!!!
Cute pic!!!


----------



## Cheesesteak

BlondeBarbie said:


> My Barbie Pink Biancas at the movie theater on Monday night for date night with DBF.



 

I wouldn't have been able to watch the movie . . . .


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks *Chrisy*!!

*Cheesesteak*-don't worry, I put my feet down after I took the picture so they wouldn't distract from the movie!! lol


----------



## Jönathan

*BlondeBarbie*, Great pic! Love the color of those shoes!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *sassyphoenix and chrisy*!!! 
*BB* love the barbie pink - what a fab colour!!


----------



## clothingguru

*jet:* BDAY dinner in PARIS!  Oh you deserve it! And with those shoes...OY hubby must have been swooning! AMAZing action shot!

*BB:* OMG how i long for barbie pink bianca's!!!!  Love the action shot!

*Phiphi*: oh love the colors!!! I love colorful action shots! 

*Sassy:* OMG CTS is right ....that is so BA!!!!!! (bad A**) Love the outfit and LOVE the VP spikes 

Love ALL the action shots ladies!


----------



## carlinha

very cool action shots everyone!

here's my BEST  action shot ever... on my wedding day...
the lovely Samira Strass


----------



## CMP86

Absolutely gorgeous carlinha!!!


----------



## cts900

*carlinha*: What an incredible bride you were. I am so happy for you. 
*Barbie*: I love movie theater shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*carlinha* you look breathtaking. your dress is amazing & your shoes are stunning. beautiful.


----------



## carlinha

soooo much *CMP, cts900, and redbottomlover*!!!!!  it was the best most amazing day of my life!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*carlinha *you look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

carlinha said:


> very cool action shots everyone!
> 
> here's my BEST  action shot ever... on my wedding day...
> the lovely Samira Strass


 
Woww..I have no words!!
So beautiful!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Carlinha*: You look soooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## bornfree

congrats *Carlinha* - u look lovely


----------



## charliefarlie

So beautiful Carlinha


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks *Phi*, *CG* & *CTS*!!

Again *Carlinha,* absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha* - simply beautiful! you look so regal and elegant.


----------



## amazigrace

*jet,* I love the picture of you and D. in Paris.
Love your shoes, and his, too!

*phiphi,* love your shoes and the action
shot with your sis!

*carlina,* just drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *cg and amazi*! my sister's purple suede shoes have such a vibrant colour. loves it!


----------



## jancedtif

BlondeBarbie said:


> My Barbie Pink Biancas at the movie theater on Monday night for date night with DBF.



Love the shot *BB*!



carlinha said:


> very cool action shots everyone!
> 
> here's my BEST  action shot ever... on my wedding day...
> the lovely Samira Strass



*Carlinha* you look stunning!!  Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful wedding photos!!  I love your avy pic too!


----------



## icecreamom

Carlinhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Those pictures are so beautiful


----------



## LornaLou

Carlinha those are amazing photos


----------



## LornaLou

Gosh I love barbie pink Biancas


----------



## sassyphoenix

*carlinha* - Those shots are so magnificent...the combo (dress, shoes, veil) is just perfect!!  Congrats on your wedding!!


----------



## icecreamom

After lunch at work, all my coworker sang happy birthday and got me cake, goodies and a nice lunch. I'm so excited, I almost cried.


----------



## _Danielle_

icecreamom said:


> After lunch at work, all my coworker sang happy birthday and got me cake, goodies and a nice lunch. I'm so excited, I almost cried.




great picture ice


----------



## cts900

so cute *icecream*!


----------



## _Danielle_

I  all your Pictures Ladies !!




*Carlinha so beautiful*


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *Danielle*, that is so freaking cute!

Thanks *cts* that is our fav pic of the day


----------



## jeshika

*carlinha*, you look beautiful! that dress!!! and those shoes! TO DIE FOR  congrats on your happily ever after!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*carlinha*, when i saw your changed avi i was hoping to see these pics! congrats on your marriage! you are a beautiful bride!
*barbie* - love the barbies!!


----------



## mal

wow *carlinha  *  The reality is even better than you could imagine, right? You looked soooo gorgeous and it's lovely to see the shoes fulfill their mission congrats


----------



## brintee

*Carlinha*, your wedding was a dream! It was just as gorgeous as you are!


----------



## **shoelover**

you look amazing C!...Congrats on the wedding..

Ice-fab pic! artyhat: happy birthday.


----------



## erinmiyu

*icecream* - i just saw that! such an adorable pic! happy birthday!


----------



## charliefarlie

Icecreamom, I love that picture, you look so sweet!


----------



## charliefarlie

I had a fabulous night out with a very dear friend of mine in Brighton last night. We were delighted we both chose to wear our sparkly CL's so I couldn't resist snapping a pic! I'm in my DIY Montanna strass, and she's in glitter decolletes.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

icecreamom said:


> After lunch at work, all my coworker sang happy birthday and got me cake, goodies and a nice lunch. I'm so excited, I almost cried.


 
You look great!!! Happy B'day!!! 



charliefarlie said:


> I had a fabulous night out with a very dear friend of mine in Brighton last night. We were delighted we both chose to wear our sparkly CL's so I couldn't resist snapping a pic! I'm in my DIY Montanna strass, and she's in glitter decolletes.


 
Love this picture!!


----------



## cts900

*charlie*! that photo is so dreamy! love!

my kids are finally down for their naps....so my action is the pleasure of inaction!


----------



## nillacobain

^


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* What a cute pic!


----------



## cts900

Thanks *Jönathan* and *nilla*!


----------



## Miss T.

Congrats on your wedding, *Carlinha*, you look beautiful! And the Samira Strass, talk about fairytale shoes! 

Happy Belated Birthday, *icecreamom*! What a sweet picture. 

*charliefarlie*, great DIY! Congrats on the beautiful shoes! 

*cts* what a great inaction shot of your new flannel pumps.


----------



## cts900

^^lol, thanks so much!


----------



## erinmiyu

*charlie* - looks like a fun night with great shoes!
*cts* - no better shoes for chilling with the kids (and napping! my favorite!)


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing Pictures Ladies 

A Gazolina in the Bathroom   need some sleep after that modeling work


----------



## erinmiyu

*dani*, i love you!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dani*, that is funny!

*cts*, I really need to take my flannel Bianca's for a spin! Love your pic!

*Charlie*...dazzling!


----------



## cts900

*dani*: that is hilarious. love them!
*erin*: thank you so much; nap time is tremendous. 
*bella*: thanks, love.  you DO need to take them out--after all, you (and *elf*) in your flannel biancas (which i am too timid to try :shame are what motivated me in the first place so i am thrilled that you approve!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the movie theater shot, BlondeBarbie.
Gorgeous wedding photos, Carlinha.
Cute photo, icecream.
Love the relaxation photo, cts.
The sparkles are so pretty, charlie.
Dani, those photos make me smile. Love them!


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you ladies for such nice comments :shame:

*Dani *that pic is too funny!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

cts900 said:


> *charlie*! that photo is so dreamy! love!
> 
> my kids are finally down for their naps....so my action is the pleasure of inaction!


 
Love this pic..too cute!!!




_Danielle_ said:


> Amazing Pictures Ladies
> 
> A Gazolina in the Bathroom  need some sleep after that modeling work


 
:coolpics: Love them!!!


----------



## cfellis522

_Danielle_ said:


> Amazing Pictures Ladies
> 
> A Gazolina in the Bathroom  need some sleep after that modeling work


 
Dani-  Was it the modeling work or getting them on!  LoL  I love these on you!  I guess you got all worn out from your modelling and just fell backwards while trying to rest!!!  Cara


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Chrisy* and* Batty*!


----------



## jenayb

My Biancazips on their maiden voyage in the car this morning. I'm not sure how I ever lived my life without these...


----------



## _Danielle_

^^lol thank you erinmiyu Bella cts Batty Ice Chrisy cfellis 
cfellis


----------



## _Danielle_

jenaywins said:


> My Biancazips on their maiden voyage in the car this morning. I'm not sure how I ever lived my life without these...


Zip Zip hurray !!!


----------



## Jönathan

*jenaywins, *Great pic!


----------



## Miss T.

Haha, fabulous pictures, *Danielle*.

Congrats on the gorgeous Biancazips, *Jenay*!


----------



## september gurl

*Jenay, *I love the Biancazips! Great action pic! I like to wear a pair of flats when I drive and then slip on my heels before getting out of the car. :shame:


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> Zip Zip hurray !!!


 
How cute. 




			
				Jönathan;16927752 said:
			
		

> *jenaywins, *Great pic!


 


Miss T. said:


> Congrats on the gorgeous Biancazips, *Jenay*!


 
Thank you!!



september gurl said:


> *Jenay, *I love the Biancazips! Great action pic! I like to wear a pair of flats when I drive and then slip on my heels before getting out of the car. :shame:


 
I used to do this, too, and I still do with some of my more treacherous pairs!!


----------



## nillacobain

_Danielle_ said:


> Amazing Pictures Ladies
> 
> A Gazolina in the Bathroom  need some sleep after that modeling work


 
*Danielle*, you are so much fun!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*: those are so freakin' hot! the color is TDF!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *jenay*: those are so freakin' hot! the color is TDF!



Thank you, love! 

I wore them to the mall at lunch today and, well.... We shall say these shoes ain't for long periods of walkin!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have faith that they will be (for you), in no time, Jenay. Love the action shot.


----------



## cts900

^^ITA!


----------



## j0yc3

This was taken Sunday, I was playing piano at the church. Not the best picture, but you get the idea 

black patent simples


----------



## Theren

jenaywins said:


> My Biancazips on their maiden voyage in the car this morning. I'm not sure how I ever lived my life without these...


 

I guess ive been living under a rock because I had no idea they made these.. I swoon. These will be added to my list ASAP!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Dani*- I love it!

*Jenay*- Those biancazips are fabulous!

*J0yc3* Great shot!


----------



## cts900

Great shot, *j0yc3*!

I know these are not technically "in action."  

I always leave my shoes out on the counter after I have worn them all day and cleaned them up.  I was downloading photos this evening and found this, taken by DH on the sly...my NS getting some action from his Duluth Oxfords. I found it so funny and cute, I just had to share.


----------



## Popsicool

^^^ OMG, that is mega cute!!! I love it. It's so heart warming to see evidence of men engaging with our shoes..


----------



## peppamint

*Cts*, those are grey flannel, right? Gorgeous!!  And what a adorable hubby.

*Joyce*, I love it! Pianos and CLs. Now that is one interesting picture.


----------



## cts900

Thank you *peppa *and *Popsi*! My DH is so fully involved in my collection that it blows me away.  I am one lucky gal.  *Peppa*, they are the grey flannel  and that day was their first official outing!


----------



## Elsie87

*Joyce*: Cute!

*Cts*: Love this! Your NS are fab!


----------



## Elsie87

Here's me wearing my nude Altadama 100 in the car:


----------



## yousofine

I've also got a car pic 
Very warm feet in a hot car on my holiday in Spain this week.





And the same pair walking with BF in Marbella harbour.


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *elsie* and I am sooooo in love with your ADs...
*yousofine*: True actions shots! Love 'em!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the way the nude ADs look, Elsie.
Youso: Such a great action shot.


----------



## Jönathan

*Elsie, *Your AD"s are beautiful. The look amazing on you too!!
*Yousofine,* Great action shot!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> My Biancazips on their maiden voyage in the car this morning. I'm not sure how I ever lived my life without these...


 
*Jenay* love your Biancazips and your car aswell!! 



j0yc3 said:


> This was taken Sunday, I was playing piano at the church. Not the best picture, but you get the idea
> 
> black patent simples


 
Nice pic!!!



cts900 said:


> I know these are not technically "in action."
> 
> I always leave my shoes out on the counter after I have worn them all day and cleaned them up. I was downloading photos this evening and found this, taken by DH on the sly...my NS getting some action from his Duluth Oxfords. I found it so funny and cute, I just had to share.


 
*Cts,* I always like your action shots..soo cute!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Here's me wearing my nude Altadama 100 in the car:


 
Love Love Love this pic!!!



yousofine said:


> I've also got a car pic
> Very warm feet in a hot car on my holiday in Spain this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same pair walking with BF in Marbella harbour.


 
Love the last pic..so cute!!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

yousofine said:


> I've also got a car pic
> Very warm feet in a hot car on my holiday in Spain this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same pair walking with BF in Marbella harbour.


Those are fabulous! So feminine and I love the print!


----------



## phiphi

*j0y* - what a great shot!
*cts* - a his and hers action shot - just to cute for words! 
*elsie* - the ADs are so pretty!
*yousofine* - fab pic! hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## shockboogie

My *Blue Jean Lizard Pigalles* before leaving the house last night!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you all. We had a great holiday!

Shock: amazing colour!


----------



## BellaShoes

love the photo *shock*!


----------



## gheaden

Haven't done an action shot in a while...I'll comment on the great action shot in a sec.
Action and pose..Red patent Bruges


----------



## Popsicool

gheaden said:


> Haven't done an action shot in a while...I'll comment on the great action shot in a sec.
> Action and pose..Red patent Bruges



I LOVE that outfit with that bag and those shoes. Everything works together so perfectly! 5 stars.


----------



## gheaden

Thanks, *Popsicool*

Carlinha-congrats, you look stunning!!!
icecream-wonderful picture, you and your co-worker look like you have a lot of fun.
*charlie*-I love the DIY on you
cts, those are great looking shoes, CLs "Tonka tough" I love that your DH is involved.
Danielle-great shots
jena-great car and even better shoes;  They look comfy.
*j0yc3*-classic instrument and classic shoes=
Elsie-I love your Altadamas, nude is so perfect
yousofine-snapping and walking, true action
shock-I  your lizards.


----------



## cts900

*gheaden*: Love the color combo! Mrs. G must get so many compliments while out looking that good!  And thank you, my charge card hates me but my feet are thrilled.  DH was complimented...he takes his cues from you .

*shock*: Love, love, love the Blue Jean!!!!!!

*phi*: Thanks, love. He is _adorable_. 

*Chrisy:* Thank you so much, hun!


----------



## BellaShoes

great nude AD's *elsie*!

*youso*, hope you had a fabulous time in Espana!


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous bag and shoe pairing *gheaden!*


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the denim Piggys, Shock.
Mrs G's outfit really works. She looks great.


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks everyone! Now Im hoping to add some more Pigalles to my collection!


----------



## shockboogie

Pic from last night: Lilac/Navy Maggies


----------



## yousofine

Lovely^^^


----------



## Theren

mmmmm maggies


----------



## MissPrivé

Gorgeous!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

shockboogie said:


> Pic from last night: Lilac/Navy Maggies


beautiful, i want those shoes


----------



## BattyBugs

Such lovely Maggies.


----------



## cts900

maggies.....


----------



## vhdos

Here's me hitting the dance floor dressed up as a Playboy Bunny cocktail waitress at a Halloween party:


----------



## icecreamom

^ Hawt! I really like that shot!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Soo cute vhdos!!


----------



## BellaShoes

so cute *vhdos*!!! All I see is red soles!


----------



## vhdos

^I know, it was the first thing I noticed about the picture.  I got lots of grief for wearing CLs on Halloween, which came as no surprise since no one else wears them around here.


----------



## jancedtif

^ Why did you get grief?  I think you look great!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the flash of red, *vhdos*!


----------



## jeshika

vhdos said:


> ^I know, it was the first thing I noticed about the picture.  I got lots of grief for wearing CLs on Halloween, which came as no surprise since no one else wears them around here.



They were just jealous cos u looked so hawt, *vhdos*!!!!!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Great shots *shockboogie* & *vhdos*!!


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> Pic from last night: Lilac/Navy Maggies



Perfection!


----------



## roussel

This is me at a halloween party wearing my mamanouk booties.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the costume, but especially the flash of red sole, roussel.


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*!!! Love your gaga!!


----------



## cts900

*vhdos* and *roussel*! Love the costumes.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Getting ready to back out of the garage. CLs in my car.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love car shots as much as loo shots!


----------



## erinmiyu

*shock* - love the shoes with that dress!
*vhdos *- fantastic! *whistles*
*roussel* - great costume 
*batty* - cool car shot of your booties

last night, part of my costume as columbia for a showing of rocky horror with a shadow cast. i darkened rocky slightly to make it a lil less scanlous. i hadn't been to see this live in 13 years. good times!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love it!


----------



## Popsicool

erinmiyu said:


> *shock* - love the shoes with that dress!
> *vhdos *- fantastic! *whistles*
> *roussel* - great costume
> *batty* - cool car shot of your booties
> 
> last night, part of my costume as columbia for a showing of rocky horror with a shadow cast. i darkened rocky slightly to make it a lil less scanlous. i hadn't been to see this live in 13 years. good times!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE live RHPS!!!

Show us the rest of your costume! 

Please.. :shame:


----------



## erinmiyu

*popsi* -


----------



## Popsicool

erinmiyu said:


> *popsi* -



OMG yes!!! Amazing. Love the jacket and the hair and the shorts and the cleavage and the fishnets...


----------



## RedBottomLover

erinmiyu said:


> *popsi* -


*fierce*


----------



## rdgldy

*erin*, love RHPS more than you can imagine!!! You look great!


----------



## BattyBugs

Erin, I love the entire outfit.


----------



## phiphi

*roussel* - love the halloween pic!
*batty* - those suede booties look delish!
*erin* - SO fun!!! love your whole costume!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

on the dancefloor at my wedding about a month ago.  i love how my DH is helping me show off the engin spikes - he was so proud of my shoes and how everyone was asking to see them all night


----------



## yousofine

*hitchedinloubs*: LOVELY! I love it when DH's are proud of our shoes! 

Hope you had a lovely weeding in your stunning shoes!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *batty*, *popsi*, *redbottomlover*, *rdgldy* and *phi*!

*hitchedinloubs* - gorgeous! congrats


----------



## september gurl

*hitchedinloubs-* Congrats on the wedding. What a lovely dress!  Those engins are hot too!


----------



## hitchedinloubs

*yousofine, erinmiyu, september gurl *thank you so much!!


----------



## marie-lou

hitchedinloubs said:


> on the dancefloor at my wedding about a month ago. i love how my DH is helping me show off the engin spikes - he was so proud of my shoes and how everyone was asking to see them all night


 Ooooh, congrats on the wedding! So sweet!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Hitched....love this photo of you looking at your shoes.....so cute!

My beloved DIY strass Love flats....through the glass table at Brunch Saturday morning.  I was quite content to wait as the sun was sparkling off my  crystals and I could clearly see it through the table


----------



## Jönathan

*Authentic*, Cool pic! I really love the "Love" flats.


----------



## cts900

*authentic*: I am a big lover of Love flats. Great shot. 

*hitched*: Many, many, many congrats.

*erin*: You are one hot mama! LOVE! 

*Batty*: Great car shot .


----------



## BattyBugs

I love that photo of your flats, Authentic!


----------



## icecreamom

*Authentic*, that's a cute pic!


----------



## Tenley10

i love the love flats


----------



## xiaoxiao

ditto! I  the  flat too!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *cts*!

love the love, *authentic*!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Authentic! those are adorable!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Erin....You look fabulous!  How fun.....RHPS, I haven't been since High School.....I know you had a blast!!

Batty....Love the car shot!

Roussel.....Love the GaGa!!

Jonathan, CTS, Batty, IceCream, Tenley, Xiaoxiao, Erin, Misty......Thanks everyone


----------



## phiphi

*authentic* - your flats are amazing.


----------



## BarbieChanel

Python Pigalles 120mm I'm still trying to break them in.... Ouch!


	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]

Big Kiss Flats.... Of course I had to tag these beauties along in the case of the pigalles killing my feet I can switch 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## BellaShoes

ohhhh *barbie*...love them both!!!


----------



## Popsicool

BellaShoes said:


> ohhhh *barbie*...love them both!!!



^^ That!!


----------



## SassySarah

One of my favorite pairs, Tigresse Decolletes.  The amazing part about this outfit if you notice the dress is a perfect match, like it was made for the shoes!  I found it in Vegas and happened to pack the shoes too!!!  The dress is by Guess by Marciano.


----------



## BattyBugs

Barbie - both pair are awesome! Love them!
Sarah! I hope you're having fun. Love the dress with the Decolletes.


----------



## Popsicool

*Sass* that's a hot look. I love how well that dress goes with your Decolletes! And if I recall you found it in record time as well?! Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## erinmiyu

love the outfit, *sassy*!


----------



## september gurl

*sassy,* you look gorgeous!


----------



## erinmiyu

oh *barbie*, i didn't see your attachments at first! they are both gorgeous!!!

thanks *authentic*! indeed it was lots of fun


----------



## lkrp123

I'm not "in action" as much as my little puppy is! 







She even decided to wear the pretty pink bow from off the box!


----------



## BarbieChanel

Thank you ladies 

Love your strassed heels!! Your puppy is to die for. Sooo cute!! 




lkrp123 said:


> I'm not "in action" as much as my little puppy is!
> 
> View attachment 1246389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1246390
> 
> 
> She even decided to wear the pretty pink bow from off the box!


----------



## jancedtif

Lovely, lovely pics ladies!!


----------



## redsoledlover

Me & my new decolitissimo's on our way to a wedding!


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> I'm not "in action" as much as my little puppy is!
> 
> View attachment 1246389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1246390
> 
> 
> She even decided to wear the pretty pink bow from off the box!




Oh my goodness! The Somewhere Strass look fabulous on you lkrp!! They even made your avatar!!!

I hope you wear your new babies in fabulous health.. And your puppy, love!!!!

xo Bella


----------



## erinmiyu

so cute, *lkrp*! love your puppy, too. 

very pretty *redsole*!


----------



## lkrp123

Thank you all! 

GiGi was not being her usual bratty self when I took the pictures :kiss:

*Bella*...Grazie, amica mia!


----------



## ceseeber

here I am on the runway with my beloved teal C'est Moi's






the story behind the event is that for the second year in a row I participate in a design competition where each architectural team get's matched up with an interior design product and has to make a fashion piece out of it. Out team was lucky enough not to get, paint, tile or carpet, instead we got vinyl wall covering and produced the coat you see and underneath is a petticoat and corset piece as well.....trust me, I'm not usually strutting my Louboutins on the runway like this


----------



## BattyBugs

I love this! I don't know what it looks like from the front, but it looks fabulous from the back.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohh ceseeber.... you cannot hold out on us, we must see the front!


----------



## CMP86

Yes please lets see the front.


----------



## erinmiyu

*ceseeber*, that's AWESOME! i'd love to see the front as well


----------



## jancedtif

ceseeber said:


> here I am on the runway with my beloved teal C'est Moi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the story behind the event is that for the second year in a row I participate in a design competition where each architectural team get's matched up with an interior design product and has to make a fashion piece out of it. Out team was lucky enough not to get, paint, tile or carpet, instead we got vinyl wall covering and produced the coat you see and underneath is a petticoat and corset piece as well.....trust me, I'm not usually strutting my Louboutins on the runway like this



Fabulous *ceseeber*!!!


----------



## ceseeber

as requested....originally I was planning on wearing black satin NP's, but the teal C'est Moi's stole the show


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ CEseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , im soo glad you end up keeping the booties and urm ...i love your outfit.....REALLY LOVE and you look gorgeous as always


----------



## erinmiyu

*ceseeber*, you look fantastic! thank you so much for sharing


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh wow *cesee*, fabulous shot!!


----------



## amazigrace

*cesee,* you, yourself, look gorgeous! I also love the dress
and of course, the Loubies! Simply beautiful!


----------



## needloub

*Ceseeber*, what FAB photos!!


----------



## BarbieChanel

My oh My Cesee you look stunning! You CL's look fab on you!


----------



## _Danielle_

Woop woop woop *cesee* soooo cool  !!!


----------



## phiphi

*cesee* - you are gorgeous! what a creative project, and the dress and coat design is amazing!


----------



## ceseeber

Thank you all for the wonderful compliments. I'll pass the compliments forward to my teammates that worked so hard on the design


----------



## yousofine

*ceseeber*:

That's what I call an action shot! Fantastic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh wow, what an awesome pic *ceseeber!*


----------



## cts900

Ooooooo, love this *ceseeber*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ceseeber.... gorgeous!


----------



## authenticplease

Beyond AMAZING, Cesee!  You look incredible.....your team is so creative and the teal CMs are perfection with the  outfit


----------



## rdgldy

*cesee*, fabulous!!


----------



## carrera993

ceseeber said:


> here I am on the runway with my beloved teal C'est Moi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the story behind the event is that for the second year in a row I participate in a design competition where each architectural team get's matched up with an interior design product and has to make a fashion piece out of it. Out team was lucky enough not to get, paint, tile or carpet, instead we got vinyl wall covering and produced the coat you see and underneath is a petticoat and corset piece as well.....trust me, I'm not usually strutting my Louboutins on the runway like this


 

Stunning!


----------



## sweetfacespout

lkrp123 said:


> I'm not "in action" as much as my little puppy is!
> 
> View attachment 1246389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1246390
> 
> 
> She even decided to wear the pretty pink bow from off the box!


So adorable  and I love your Louboutins.


----------



## LavenderIce

*ceseeber*--That is one fabulous action shot!  So fierce!


----------



## Theren

cesee.. wowweee girlie!


----------



## ceseeber

Theren said:


> cesee.. wowweee girlie!



um, hello,...lookie at what I see!?! a wowweee right back at you i regards to those fabulous strassed mules!


----------



## NoelleW

Bow-T Dorcets in action at our Las Vegas wedding!


----------



## soda-pop

I love your photos! Bow t Dorcet is my favoriteeee Louboutin, and my wedding shoe too


----------



## ceseeber

Congratulations on your wedding! You looks beautiful and the CL's are gorgeous too!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

absolutely beautiful noelle. congrats!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*ceseeber* - that is one HOT pic!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoelleW

*soda_pop* - What good taste you have  Do you have more pics of yours?

*ceseeber* - Thank you! and wow, your modeling shots are amazing!  You look gorgeous!

*crazzee_shopper* - Thank you so much


----------



## SassySarah

Noelle - lovely wedding shoes and photos!  Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LOOOOOVE Bow Ts! Your photos are gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG ladies im loving all the action shots!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your wedding, Noelle. I love the photos, especially the one of your rings on your CL heel.


----------



## Theren

ceseeber said:


> um, hello,...lookie at what I see!?! a wowweee right back at you i regards to those fabulous strassed mules!



Aww Thanks! It is a fun diy undergoing and im loving every minute of it!


----------



## Theren

Noelle.. absolutely beautiful!


----------



## icecreamom

*Noelle* Gorgeous pics, congrats on your wedding.. you looked lovely!


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful *Noelle*.... best wishes on a long, happy journey....


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay...so after 8 months from the time I bought them... I know...8 months?

Anyway, my Beige Watersnake went out for their first spin today.... to the office.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the watersnake, Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Batty!


----------



## ceseeber

Beautiful!!!! but shame on you for taking soooo long to wear them...


----------



## RedBottomLover

Such a beautiful bride *Noelle* & *Bella* i LOOOVE the watersnake. Gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## SassySarah

Bella - they are gorgeous!  Oh how I wish I had weather to still be wearing peep toes.


----------



## BellaShoes

ceseeber said:


> Beautiful!!!! but shame on you for taking soooo long to wear them...



I know!! Honestly... I have NO idea what took me so long.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Sassy and Ceseeber!

Sassy, it is freakishly unseasonal in SF right now....


----------



## lkrp123

Smokin' *Bella*!!!!!!!!!! :sunnies

Yeah...8 months??! Break these out more often! They're gawwwwwgeous!


----------



## lkrp123

*Noelle*.... Beautiful pictures! I wish you lots of happiness in your new marriage


----------



## soda-pop

These are my Bow T Dorcets...


----------



## Popsicool

soda-pop said:


> These are my Bow T Dorcets...



Beautiful shots and beautiful shoes..


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

My Fish were Trying to Hunt my Tiny Gold Teasure Box


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats all ladies for your amazing shoes !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

soda-pop said:


> These are my Bow T Dorcets...


----------



## erinmiyu

beautiful watersnakes, *bella*!
*soda-pop* - gorgeous! congrats!
*seductive* - such a fun picture and fabulous shoes!

last night playing some pool with friends. (i am the suck at pool, but it was fun)


----------



## Jönathan

*erin,* cute pic!


----------



## soda-pop

Thanks! 

SeDuCTive and Erin have great shoes!


----------



## SassySarah

*erin *- great shot!


----------



## cts900

*erin*: I love, love, love, LOVE that picture! 

*^SeDuCTive^*: So funny! That gave me such a chuckle. 

*soda*: Just perfect.  My very best to you!

*Bella*: Hey, better late than never, right?  They look GREAT!  

*Noelle*: Incredibly lovely. Congrats to you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely wedding photos, *Soda-Pop*. Perfect wedding shoes.
Cute picture of your BBs, *Seductive*. I just love all the bling in those.
Love seeing your spikes out and about, *Erin.*


----------



## mal

spikes!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *cts* and *erin!*

*Erin*, love you pool shot!


----------



## yousofine

Getting prepared for Lady Gaga in Malmö last night. WONDERFUL! Amazing experience.






First time getting Minx-nails.

edit: was planning to wear my Circus booties, but the weather was AWFUL and raining all night, so instead I wore Nitoinimoi.


----------



## Flip88

all stunning but those watersnakes are just TDF bella - gorgeous.


----------



## cts900

*yousofine*.....sooooo pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

Your entire outfit was great, *yousofine*. I love the boots!


----------



## RedBottomLover

On my way to church this morning. My Relika is my go to shoe.


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

great shot, *red*!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*batty & cts*


----------



## yousofine

RedBottomLover said:


> On my way to church this morning. My Relika is my go to shoe.



Need those!  

They are perfect.


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

*piggy & panda*: Great pics, beautiful shoes!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Lady Claude Python Accid Wash


----------



## soda-pop

Beautiful!!


----------



## Cheesesteak

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Lady Claude Python Accid Wash



What a yummy shot . . .


----------



## BellaShoes

*redbottom,* I just adore the Relika!

*jenny*, fabulous LC's


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

soda, cheeses, bella- Thanks


----------



## Star86doll

*xoxojennyxoxo *ain't they amazing! I got fethica in python acid wash too!


----------



## maryg1

my new Open clic and Kelly


----------



## BellaShoes

mary, they are perfect on you!


----------



## stilly

Maryg1 - Both the shoes and bag look fabulous!!!


----------



## maryg1

^thank you!


----------



## icecreamom

Very pretty Mary


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

*star*- yes they are pretty amazing congrat on your purchase


----------



## cts900

love those shots *mary* and *xoxojenny*!


----------



## Stephanie***

yousofine said:


> Getting prepared for Lady Gaga in Malmö last night. WONDERFUL! Amazing experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time getting Minx-nails.
> 
> edit: was planning to wear my Circus booties, but the weather was AWFUL and raining all night, so instead I wore Nitoinimoi.



Those are on my UGH list! Say, are they comfortable??



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> My Fish were Trying to Hunt my Tiny Gold Teasure Box



Same question to you: Are they comfortable?



ceseeber said:


> as requested....originally I was planning on wearing black satin NP's, but the teal C'est Moi's stole the show



You look great woman!!

Here's my shot:


----------



## nillacobain

maryg1 said:


> my new Open clic and Kelly


 


They look amazing on you Mary!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone Great Action shots! I'm new to this thread  Here's an action shot of my bridgets game 2 of the World Series here in San Francisco Giants against the Texas Rangers was taken a few weeks back  thank you for letting me share !


----------



## BellaShoes

They are gorgeous Adctd!! And the buzz of the WIN still lingers!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> They are gorgeous Adctd!! And the buzz of the WIN still lingers!!



thank you *Bella *I hope we make it next year too !


----------



## maryg1

nillacobain said:


> They look amazing on you Mary!



thank you dear!


----------



## maryg1

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone Great Action shots! I'm new to this thread  Here's an action shot of my bridgets game 2 of the World Series here in San Francisco Giants against the Texas Rangers was taken a few weeks back  thank you for letting me share !



cool!


----------



## madamefifi

RedBottomLover said:


> On my way to church this morning. My Relika is my go to shoe.


 
I usually just lurk but I'm bustin' out to say YOWSAH I love those shoes!  Platform plus Mary Jane equals !


----------



## Theren

youso.. Beautiful! Dont you just love minx? I have gotten them a bunch of times on my toes and they last forever!


----------



## RedBottomLover

thank you so much *Madame*. You're making me  I love my Relika. I can't wear them as much as I'd like because once they stretched they became too big so now I can't wear them with tights or anything. But nonetheless I still love my babies.


----------



## Elsie87

*Steph:* Those are gorgeous!

*adctd:* OMG I love this shot! Fab!


----------



## Elsie87

Here are my action shots (oxblood glitter VPs) from last night at the college ball:

Dancing on stage:






Taking a rest:





Note that my VPs have a lighter patch in the first pic. This always happens when I wear them for a longer period of time (warmth+humidity?). It disappears though. Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## Stephanie***

Gorgeous Elsie! I love your jacket in your avatar btw


----------



## Elsie87

^Danke!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous oxbloods *Elsie*!


----------



## Stephanie***

The moment I wore my Mad's the last time. I sold them. The Rolando shape is killing my feet!


----------



## cts900

*adctd*: LOVE that shot! So fun!

*elsie*: I heart Oxblood...

*Steph*: Sorry they did not work out, but they were lovely on you.


----------



## imskyhigh

lol @ *Steph*! that was the "moment". I feel your pain. I can't even tolerate sitting in them...


----------



## yousofine

Theren said:


> youso.. Beautiful! Dont you just love minx? I have gotten them a bunch of times on my toes and they last forever!



Thank you! 
I love it! They look AMAZING! Everybody has been asking: "wow, what is that polish?!"
Will try it on the toes in the summer time! 



Stephanie*** said:


> Those are on my UGH list! Say, are they comfortable??



A bit narrow fit with a bit of pressure on the sides of my feet/toes, but nothing that hurts if I wear them less than 8 hours  
Love them!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the action shots! Yes, I'm way behind. Family in town has made it difficult to keep up. Please forgive my lack of individual compliments.


----------



## YaYa3

you can't really see them well in this pic, but here i am helping my precious daughter put on her wedding shoes.  i'm wearing my multi-glitter ron ron's.  i was voted 'best-dressed' by her bridesmaids!  they all wanted my shoes.  i told them when they were MY age, they would deserve them, too.


----------



## cts900

^^I am seriously tearing up.  That is beautiful on so many levels.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*yaya* - that is such a lovely story... thank you for sharing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*YaYa*- you have got to be the hottest woman in Oklahoma.  That picture is beautiful....


----------



## nillacobain

YaYa3 said:


> you can't really see them well in this pic, but here i am helping my precious daughter put on her wedding shoes. i'm wearing my multi-glitter ron ron's. i was voted 'best-dressed' by her bridesmaids! they all wanted my shoes. i told them when they were MY age, they would deserve them, too.


 

I love this pic!!! I'd bet you were vote "best dressed"! Was your DD able to find the Rosazissimos?


----------



## YaYa3

thank you, *cts, crazee, dc  and nilla.*  you girls are so sweet.

*nilla,* i can't believe you remembered that she wanted the rosazissimos almost a year ago!  we never found them, but she changed her mind anyway.  i ordered her many pair of CLs for her wedding, but she refused them.  she's not into my shoes at all, and honestly, i'm grateful.  the shoes she wore were just as special to her as anything CL.  she's very funny that way, but really?  it's one of the things i love about her.


----------



## ceseeber

oh *YaYa*, it's such a beautiful picture! Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## brintee

you *Yaya*!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*yaya,* that's a gorgeous pic and so special! i'd vote you best dressed, too!


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful picture *yaya *


----------



## Theren

yaya omg that is so beautiful! I cant wait for my wedding for that one reason.. to share that expierence with my mom.


----------



## nillacobain

YaYa3 said:


> thank you, *cts, crazee, dc  and nilla.* you girls are so sweet.
> 
> *nilla, i can't believe you remembered that she wanted the rosazissimos almost a year ago!* we never found them, but she changed her mind anyway. i ordered her many pair of CLs for her wedding, but she refused them. she's not into my shoes at all, and honestly, i'm grateful. the shoes she wore were just as special to her as anything CL. she's very funny that way, but really? it's one of the things i love about her.


 

I saw them in the last Outnet CL sale in white and wondered if you got a pair. 

They are very cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

omg, I  that picture *YaYa!* Literally, I am fighting tears, sooo beautiful.


----------



## BattyBugs

What a wonderful photo, YaYa. I can see why you were voted best dressed.


----------



## ColdSteel

Me and my Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos on BART on the way to a job fair waaay back in October. I got the job the same day! Lucky red pumps, you never fail me!


----------



## tampura

*YaYa*, beautiful picture, and beautiful shoes on both of you!

*ColdSteel*, I adore the little pattern on your lucky red pumps!

I wanted to share my happy little family - me, DBF, my doggie, and my black patent decolletes!  On our way to a wedding.


----------



## Luv n bags

^Haha, I love the happy face on the dog! You look lovely in your Decollettes.


----------



## tampura

teeheehee... thanks Tiger!


----------



## LavenderIce

Beautiful picture *yaya*!  I love the mother-daughter CL shots.

*tampura*--You can't go wrong with Decolletes.  The family pic is adorable.


----------



## Miss_Q

YaYa3 said:


> you can't really see them well in this pic, but here i am helping my precious daughter put on her wedding shoes. i'm wearing my multi-glitter ron ron's. i was voted 'best-dressed' by her bridesmaids! they all wanted my shoes. i told them when they were MY age, they would deserve them, too.


 

What a beautiful picture! Congrats Yaya!!


----------



## elfgirl

YaYa, what a fantastic picture! Congrats to your daughter and her wonderful mom! 

Tampura, I love the family pic.

Here's a pic taken by the lovely *authenticplease *this afternoon during our "lunch".  *D* joked that it was the CL-version Maserati since it had black wheels and red brakes.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wooooo looking HOT!


----------



## authenticplease

Yaya....what a lovely moment!  Thank you for sharing 

Elfgirl....with your leather pants and CL booties, that car looked like Msr&Masarati did a SO just for you!


----------



## YaYa3

*cesee, brin , erin, savvy (miss you!) theren, duke, batty, tampura, lavender, missQ, elf,* and *authentic.*

you girls are all soooooo sweet.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love that pic, Elf. Are the boots as comfy to actually wear as they were to try on in the store? They were pretty comfy.


----------



## BattyBugs

Tampura, sorry I missed yours. Love the photo with DBF and doggie.
Cold, sorry I missed yours, too. Congrats on the new job. Love the lucky red pumps.


----------



## Luv n bags

Elfgirl, love the boots.


----------



## cts900

*tampura*: Love that picture! What a great family .

*elf*: DH and I agree that shot is pretty clever. Smart thinkin' ladies.....

Here is DD wearing my Turbans after I had gotten home from work....


----------



## authenticplease

Awwww, CTS!  Your DD is just precious.......she looks so focused on walking in your Turbans, that is so sweet!  Makes you just want to scoop her up for a big hug


----------



## BellaShoes

*YaYa*!!! What a fabulous photo, and a beautiful memory for you  Your daughter's gown looks gorgeous and you, I am certain you won best dressed!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *tampura*: Love that picture! What a great family .
> 
> *elf*: DH and I agree that shot is pretty clever. Smart thinkin' ladies.....
> 
> Here is DD wearing my Turbans after I had gotten home from work....



OMG!!!! I love it!!! *CTS*, thank you for such a lovely action shot! She is like me, cannot take her eyes off her own shoes  Suri Cruise, eat your heart out baby!


----------



## cts900

Thank you my sweets *bella* and* authentic*! Couldn't you just eat her up????

She has_ just_ started taking interest in my shoes....I think I am gonna be in a lot of trouble .


----------



## Luv n bags

cts900 said:


> *tampura*: Love that picture! What a great family .
> 
> *elf*: DH and I agree that shot is pretty clever. Smart thinkin' ladies.....
> 
> Here is DD wearing my Turbans after I had gotten home from work....


 
So cute...


----------



## elfgirl

xiaoxiao said:


> Wooooo looking HOT!





tigertrixie said:


> Elfgirl, love the boots.



Thank you! 



authenticplease said:


> Elfgirl....with your leather pants and CL booties, that car looked like Msr&Masarati did a SO just for you!



  (Now if only I could justify the car... )



cts900 said:


> *elf*: DH and I agree that shot is pretty clever. Smart thinkin' ladies.....



All credit goes to *authenticplease* -- she noticed the car and suggested the picture!  

I adore that pic of DD!


----------



## BattyBugs

What an adorable little girl, *CTS*! She is so cute in your CLs.


----------



## elfgirl

BattyBugs said:


> Love that pic, Elf. Are the boots as comfy to actually wear as they were to try on in the store? They were pretty comfy.



Gah. I totally missed this!  YES, the Guerriere are very comfy.  I even commuted in them when I was in NYC a few weeks ago.


----------



## stilly

Leopard Lovas resting before I go out for the night


----------



## cts900

^^Sexy! 

Thank you *batty, elf*, and *tiger*!


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahh amazing pictures *Tampura Cold Steel  stilly* !
*cts *- DD looking good 
*elf* - Wooooohhhhooouuzzaaahh ! 




*YaYa* this Is such a wonderful picture !


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous shoes, Stilly!


----------



## gheaden

cts900 said:


> *tampura*: Love that picture! What a great family .
> 
> *elf*: DH and I agree that shot is pretty clever. Smart thinkin' ladies.....
> 
> Here is DD wearing my Turbans after I had gotten home from work....



so, so precious 

The wife cutting a rug in her DIY Glitter Decollete(?) and me holding her still.


----------



## cfellis522

Heading out for dinner with the family!  Got my newly repaired Ronfifi Supra OTK boots.  Just got these back.  The heel snapped completely off 2 weeks ago and Neiman Marcus got them repaired with new heels from CL and even put the 1.0mm Vibrams on for me! Yeah!!!  They look great!  

Caroline


----------



## indypup

*Cara*-- the heel snapped off?!


----------



## phiphi

YaYa3 said:


> you can't really see them well in this pic, but here i am helping my precious daughter put on her wedding shoes. i'm wearing my multi-glitter ron ron's. i was voted 'best-dressed' by her bridesmaids! they all wanted my shoes. i told them when they were MY age, they would deserve them, too.


 
my dearest *yaya - *this is such a beautiful picture in so many ways. the moment you and DD will cherish forever. it brings a smile to my heart (and tears of joy).  congratulations, love!


----------



## phiphi

*coldsteel* - love the red on you!
*tampura* cute family pic!
*elf* that is the fierceness
*cts* - your daughter is so adorable!
*stilly* great shot!
*gheaden* - you can tell mrs. h was having so much fun!
*caroline* i'm so glad they fixed your boots! looking goooood!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *dani, gheaden*, and my sweet *phi*!  She is such a light in my life.  

*gheaden*: Your passion for both the mrs. and her shoes always comes through so beautifully in your photos and posts.  Hugs to the both of you--a  very special and inspiring couple! 

*caroline*: Soooo glad they were fixed! You look incredible.  The photo is so festive and you are lovely.


----------



## YaYa3

phiphi said:


> my dearest *yaya - *this is such a beautiful picture in so many ways. the moment you and DD will cherish forever. it brings a smile to my heart (and tears of joy).  congratulations, love!



awwww, thank you, sweet *phi.*  i miss you!


----------



## gheaden

*Caroline*, so glad they fixed them and threw in vibram.
phiphi-she had a blast; we hadn't been out in awhile.
cts-you always say such sweet things.  It's actually all of you who inspire me and my wife.


----------



## stilly

Thx Danielle, Batty and phi!!!

Wore my Leopard Patent Pigalle 120s with the skinny jeans out to do some shoppoing today. They're becoming my regular shoppng shoes.


----------



## cfellis522

indypup said:


> *Cara*-- the heel snapped off?!


 
Yeah, we were just ending a day of shopping and as I was walking into a restaurant, my foot felt like it was going sideways and the heel had seperated from the sole!  I was not pleased!  Neimans took care of me and was going to repair them to my satisfaction or would replace / return them.  I love these boots (I wore them again today!) so I am glad they got fixed!!!

Cara


----------



## clothingguru

Love all the action shots ladies!!!!

*Cts:* HOW Adorable is that?! Thats a Framer for sure! SO cute! Beautiful daughter in beautiful shoes 

*Elf*: HOtness! D was right!!! hehe.


----------



## erinmiyu

*cts *- so, so adorable and cute!
*stilly* - hot lovas!
*cara* - the ronfifis look amazing on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cara: I'm glad they got them fixed for you. They look fab on you.
GHeaden: Love the glitter on your wife. I'm glad she lets you share.


----------



## tampura

Thank you *Lavender*! Yes, I definitely love to wear my decolletes with everything. They are still my fav. 

*elfgirl*, great picture! rawr! Maserati = hot, CLs = hot. Maserati + CL + elfgirl = too much hotness

Thank you *Batty*!!

Awww, *cts*, too adorable! Definitely the best kind of action shot.

*Stilly*, you rock all the pig 120s!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

this is what I wear to school today


----------



## cts900

Great pic, *jenny*!  


Thank you so much* tampura* , *erin*, and* CG*!


----------



## needloub

*Xoxo*, if I was in your class, I wouldn't be able to concentrate...I would be staring at your shoes!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

*cts*- Thanks 
*NeedLoub*- Lol your so funny, you just made my day  thanks.


----------



## stilly

*Tampura, erin* - Thanks for the kind words.
I just love pigalles and I think they'll always be my favorite.

I wore the Big Lips to work today. 
I actually find them fairly comfortable (as CLs go) despite the thin heel.


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenny: Great photo of lovely shoes.
Stilly: How does anyone get any work done? I'd be too busy staring at all your gorgeous shoes to work.


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

*batty*- thanks


----------



## needloub

*Stilly*, you are brave to wear them with such a thin heel!  They look great on you!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Batty* and *needloub*!!!
I love the high, thin heel.

I'm trying to wear my CLs more and more so I figure why not wear them to work.
Wearing them when I travel thru the airports however is a bit more challenging...


----------



## cts900

lookin' great, *stilly*!


----------



## cfellis522

Stilly - They look great!  Love the look!

Here I am with my family in my Ronfifi boots.  It was Christmas Pics with Santa night!









Caroline


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Lovely cfellis!


----------



## cts900

Oh, *cfellis*! Love! What a precious family and special moment. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## authenticplease

Great photo, Cfellis!  LOVE your ronfifi.....incredible!  What a gorgeous family shot


----------



## BattyBugs

Cfellis, that is such a precious family photo. Your Ronfifis are fierce!


----------



## needloub

*Cfellis*, that is a wonderful family shot!  Happy holidays!


----------



## stilly

*cfellis* - Wonderful family shots and those boots look great!


----------



## gheaden

xoxo-those are very lovely-nice tat
cfellis-such a precious photo
*stilly*-looking good n the Big Lips


----------



## pr1nc355

*cfellis:* Thanks for sharing that ADORABLE family photo!


----------



## pr1nc355

*YaYa:* I'm sooo late to this, but I just saw the pic of you with your DD.  Thanks for sharing it.  You both look lovely, and I can tell you 2 have a very special relationship.


----------



## stilly

My Leopard Pigalles hit the street to do some shopping yesterday


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love leopard!! Great shot *stilly!*


----------



## needloub

*Stilly*, great shot of your lovely Pigalles!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *needloub* and *Dukeprincess*!!!


----------



## cts900

great pic, *stilly*. very pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely leopard, Stilly!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Batty* and *CTS*
The leopard pigalles will always be one of my favorites!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*stilly*, are those 120s for shopping?! you are my hero.


----------



## taydev

stilly said:


> My Leopard Pigalles hit the street to do some shopping yesterday


  120 Pigalles for shopping!? HOW do you do it!!! Superwoman indeed


----------



## stilly

*erin* and *taydev* - Yes they're 120s that I wore shopping...just for an hour or two...not an all day excursion...I've really gotten used to wearing the 120s everywhere!!!

Heading out the door to lunch with a friend in my Black Patent Pigalle 120s and Victoria's Secret skirted coat...this may be my last chance to wear CLs out as its getting cold and sloppy out.


----------



## Misstake7198

stilly said:


> *erin* and *taydev* - Yes they're 120s that I wore shopping...just for an hour or two...not an all day excursion...I've really gotten used to wearing the 120s everywhere!!!
> 
> Heading out the door to lunch with a friend in my Black Patent Pigalle 120s and Victoria's Secret skirted coat...this may be my last chance to wear CLs out as its getting cold and sloppy out.



Pigalles 120 for shopping... WOW!!  I hope I'll develop such abilities before I die! I'm still wobbly and weak-ankled just standing in mine!


----------



## Misstake7198

BTW Stilly, you look awesome in yours!


----------



## cts900

*stilly*: Love the skirted coat!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Mistake* and *CTS*
I've gotten pretty used to wearing the 120s all over the place.
I guess all the practice really helps.


----------



## BattyBugs

There is hope for me, then. I just have to find the time to practice.


----------



## l.a_girl19

BlondeBarbie said:


> My Barbie Pink Biancas at the movie theater on Monday night for date night with DBF.


 LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE!!!! OMG YOU ARE SO LUCKY. Did u get them at Criket Liverpool, UK? WOW, JUST WOW!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

YaYa3 said:


> you can't really see them well in this pic, but here i am helping my precious daughter put on her wedding shoes. i'm wearing my multi-glitter ron ron's. i was voted 'best-dressed' by her bridesmaids! they all wanted my shoes. i told them when they were MY age, they would deserve them, too.


I respect what you said because of the way you said it. I have a stepmother who tortures me (with words) everytime I wear mine. She thinks being a 23 yrs old hard working law student is not reason enough to deserve them. 

Great outfit and your ron rons are lovely and so are your daughters shoes


----------



## jenayb

My friend in her Tre Jojo and me in my latest leopard acquisition.


----------



## authenticplease

^^Love this Jenay!  The only thing better than enjoying your own shoes is have a friend that shares the joy too!

Stilly....120s to shop You are superwoman!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> Here is DD wearing my Turbans after I had gotten home from work....



Precious C!! Sooo cute, cts! 

Yaya- what a beautiful picture- thank you for sharing!! you and your lovely daughter both look beautiful  

Jenay- FAB!!

Stilly- you have great style! loooove those black patent pigalles- soooo classic!


----------



## BattyBugs

What a fun photo, Jenay. I wish I had a good friend who enjoyed shoes as much as I do.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*jenay*, that picture is too cute!


----------



## cts900

Thank you my lovely *LL*. Kisses!

I love, love, love that shot, *jenay*!


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't think we've had one of these in a while.  Leave it to me to bring the loo shot back.    This is from a while ago when I was waiting to meet with *Rousse*l for lunch:


----------



## ct462

Jenay, why haven't you posted those in your collection thread? 
Lavender, very classy


----------



## LavenderIce

ct462 said:


> Jenay, why haven't you posted those in your collection thread?
> Lavender, very classy



*C*--The loo shot is tradition!  btw, Next time we get together we all need to be wearing CLs.


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, ladies. 

*Lavender*, love the toilet shot!!  

*Ct*, I know - I am a maaaaaaaajor league slacker!


----------



## ct462

Okay Lavender. Next time, we have to do a GROUP* action shot


----------



## stilly

Thanks *LL* and *authentic*

Jenay - I love the pic. Great Shot.


----------



## jenayb

Thanks *silly*!


----------



## cfellis522

Here I am Christmas Shopping at the NorthPark Mall in Dallas.  It is such a cool place to shop.  Love teh Holiday atmosphere and I got SOOOO many compliments on my boots!


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> I don't think we've had one of these in a while. Leave it to me to bring the loo shot back.  This is from a while ago when I was waiting to meet with *Rousse*l for lunch:


That's a great one, *Lav* 
*Smokin' look*, *cfellis!*


----------



## missgiannina

cfellis522 said:


> Here I am Christmas Shopping at the NorthPark Mall in Dallas.  It is such a cool place to shop.  Love teh Holiday atmosphere and I got SOOOO many compliments on my boots!



wow they look fierce!


----------



## stilly

*cfellis* - Love the boots...gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

*cfellis*--You look _unbelievable_!


----------



## jtothelo

cfellis, those boots are HAUT! What style is that, Feticha?


----------



## jtothelo

*Stilly:* Love your VS coat, so classy! And that picture of you in the Pigalles just makes me love the fact, that I have a pair in my closet too..Think I´m going to go admire them in my closet now


----------



## Mittens34

I'm wearing my Grey Piros today for Christmas Eve. I love them.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *jtothelo* - I've fallen in love with skirted wool coats and I now have 3 skirted coats that I wear all winter long. I love the way they look with heels or boots. I'm trying to get in a few more wearings of my pigalles before winter sets in. You should take out your pigalles and give them a wear too!!!

*Mittens* - Love the piros!!!


----------



## jtothelo

stilly said:


> Thanks *jtothelo* - I've fallen in love with skirted wool coats and I now have 3 skirted coats that I wear all winter long. I love the way they look with heels or boots. I'm trying to get in a few more wearings of my pigalles before winter sets in. You should take out your pigalles and give them a wear too!!!


 
I would, but here in Denmark, we have so much snow, its up to my knees! Would never put my Pigalles through that!


----------



## BattyBugs

Mittens: The Piros are perfect for you. Love them!


----------



## Mittens34

Thank you Stilly and Batty. I have noticed that men seem to love boots. Whenever I wear these Grey Piros or my Black Piros men just stare and tell me they love my boots!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Mittens34 said:


> Thank you Stilly and Batty. I have noticed that men seem to love boots. Whenever I wear these Grey Piros or my Black Piros men just stare and tell me they love my boots!!!


...(mental note) must buy more boots!


----------



## authenticplease

Cesee.....have those rare reds gotten here?  I am dying for modeling pics

Mittens, love the Piros!.....I think the women are staring too, just not saying anything


----------



## stilly

My Black & White Lovas getting ready to go to a friend's house for a Christmas get-together last night. I love these Lovas!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Stilly*, they look fabulous on you!!!!! I love the too! Wished I could find them in my size!!!! Lucky you!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> My Black & White Lovas getting ready to go to a friend's house for a Christmas get-together last night. I love these Lovas!!!



im amazed how you wear pigalles and pigalle like styles with what seems no effort ....you look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Stilly!


----------



## ceseeber

*Stilly,* you just radiate pure elegance with your CL's on the move!...love it!


----------



## needloub

*Mittens*, love your Piros!
As always *Stilly*, you always exude elegance!

I have a picture of me wearing my black leather VP's with red tip at my bridal shower. Plus, I have my CL's in a pile (after my photographer and videographer took multiple pics and clips) on my wedding day. They are my ivory satin Parisienne's and blue satin Champus LOL!


----------



## missgiannina

needloub said:


> *Mittens*, love your Piros!
> As always *Stilly*, you always exude elegance!
> 
> I have a picture of me wearing my black leather VP's with red tip at my bridal shower. Plus, I have my CL's in a pile (after my photographer and videographer took multiple pics and clips) on my wedding day. They are my ivory satin Parisienne's and blue satin Champus LOL!



Love the dress...you look great


----------



## needloub

Thanks Miss G!


----------



## icecreamom

*needloub*, I love your pics. You look so pretty. Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## ceseeber

authenticplease said:


> Cesee.....have those rare reds gotten here?  I am dying for modeling pics
> 
> Mittens, love the Piros!.....I think the women are staring too, just not saying anything



Yep, they are on their way but it'll be a two week wait until I get them on.....dang holiday travel is keeping me distant from my loubie loves!


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Icecreammom* and *MMM*! 

MMM, you made my day!  I used to have horrible skin as a teenager. But finally as an adult and with the right products that work for me, it has totally cleared!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hi there,

beautiful pictures ladies!

I haven't been through the whole thread but I plan to

Anyway here are a couple of picture of me wearing various Louboutins.

i want to take more with different ones soon!


----------



## Cityfashionista

needloub said:


> *Mittens*, love your Piros!
> As always *Stilly*, you always exude elegance!
> 
> I have a picture of me wearing my black leather VP's with red tip at my bridal shower. Plus, I have my CL's in a pile (after my photographer and videographer took multiple pics and clips) on my wedding day. They are my ivory satin Parisienne's and blue satin Champus LOL!



Congrats on your wedding! You look beautiful!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cfellis522 said:


> Here I am Christmas Shopping at the NorthPark Mall in Dallas.  It is such a cool place to shop.  Love teh Holiday atmosphere and I got SOOOO many compliments on my boots!


Love these!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Mittens34 said:


> I'm wearing my Grey Piros today for Christmas Eve. I love them.


These are so hot!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> My friend in her Tre Jojo and me in my latest leopard acquisition.


Nice


----------



## Cityfashionista

LavenderIce said:


> I don't think we've had one of these in a while.  Leave it to me to bring the loo shot back.    This is from a while ago when I was waiting to meet with *Rousse*l for lunch:



Love it Pretty color.


----------



## lkrp123

needloub said:


> I have a picture of me wearing my black leather VP's with red tip at my bridal shower. Plus, I have my CL's in a pile (after my photographer and videographer took multiple pics and clips) on my wedding day. They are my ivory satin Parisienne's and blue satin Champus LOL!



*Needloub*, Beautiful pictures! You're stunning!! 

Love the pile of CLs!  & Congrats on your wedding!!


----------



## needloub

*City*, wonderful pictures!  Love your bags as well!

*Lkrp*, thanks!  It was a magical day!


----------



## Cityfashionista

needloub said:


> *City*, wonderful pictures!  Love your bags as well!
> 
> *Lkrp*, thanks!  It was a magical day!



Thanks sweetie


----------



## tampura

*Needloub*, you look so very beautiful!! Congrats on your big day.  I love the little pile of fabulousness! hehe.

WOW *Cityfashionista*, great pictures!


----------



## Cityfashionista

tampura said:


> *Needloub*, you look so very beautiful!! Congrats on your big day.  I love the little pile of fabulousness! hehe.
> 
> WOW *Cityfashionista*, great pictures!



Thanks


----------



## Louboufan

Aaaawww! You look so pretty.


needloub said:


> *Mittens*, love your Piros!
> As always *Stilly*, you always exude elegance!
> 
> I have a picture of me wearing my black leather VP's with red tip at my bridal shower. Plus, I have my CL's in a pile (after my photographer and videographer took multiple pics and clips) on my wedding day. They are my ivory satin Parisienne's and blue satin Champus LOL!


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Tampura* and *Loubou*!!  You ladies are too sweet!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *jeshika, missg, Bella, ceseeber *and *needloub*!!! 

*needloub* - Love the dress and VPs!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Stilly*!!  It was a surprise bridal shower and all I had was my _Forever 21_ dress...LOL!


----------



## aoqtpi

Jenay - love those both!
Lavender - whoa, that colour! Awesome!
Cfellis - love those boots! So fierce and red!
Mittens - those are great! I think a need a pair! Are you at the gym?
Stilly - great skirts and shoe combo!
Need - superb outfit! Looks like you had a ton of fun!
City - I think I commented on these in the Outfit thread, but you still look gorgeous and I'm still jealous of the weather where you are


----------



## Mittens34

authenticplease said:


> Cesee.....have those rare reds gotten here?  I am dying for modeling pics
> 
> Mittens, love the Piros!.....I think the women are staring too, just not saying anything



Thank you Authentic.


----------



## Mittens34

stilly said:


> My Black & White Lovas getting ready to go to a friend's house for a Christmas get-together last night. I love these Lovas!!!



Silly I love your Lovas. They look perfect on you!!! I wish I could were those, but my feet are too wide.


----------



## Mittens34

needloub said:


> *Mittens*, love your Piros!
> As always *Stilly*, you always exude elegance!
> 
> I have a picture of me wearing my black leather VP's with red tip at my bridal shower. Plus, I have my CL's in a pile (after my photographer and videographer took multiple pics and clips) on my wedding day. They are my ivory satin Parisienne's and blue satin Champus LOL!



Needloub you look beautiful!!! Congratulations on your wedding!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Cityfashionista said:


> Hi there,
> 
> beautiful pictures ladies!
> 
> I haven't been through the whole thread but I plan to
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of picture of me wearing various Louboutins.
> 
> i want to take more with different ones soon!



City you look beautiful. I love you CL's and your Chanel bag.


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> Jenay - love those both!
> Lavender - whoa, that colour! Awesome!
> Cfellis - love those boots! So fierce and red!
> Mittens - those are great! I think a need a pair! Are you at the gym?
> Stilly - great skirts and shoe combo!
> Need - superb outfit! Looks like you had a ton of fun!
> City - I think I commented on these in the Outfit thread, but you still look gorgeous and I'm still jealous of the weather where you are



Thank you Aoqtpi. Yes, I'm in my gym at my house. I'm so embarrassed, because that is the only full length mirror in our whole house.


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Aoqtpi*!  Yes, I had a ton of fun...it was a lingerie-themed bridal shower 

Thanks *Mittens*!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Jenay - love those both!
> Lavender - whoa, that colour! Awesome!
> Cfellis - love those boots! So fierce and red!
> Mittens - those are great! I think a need a pair! Are you at the gym?
> Stilly - great skirts and shoe combo!
> Need - superb outfit! Looks like you had a ton of fun!
> City - I think I commented on these in the Outfit thread, but you still look gorgeous and I'm still jealous of the weather where you are





Mittens34 said:


> City you look beautiful. I love you CL's and your Chanel bag.



@ Aoqtpi trust me you wouldn't be jealous! There's snow on the ground its windy & 30 something out 
On a a unrelated note I just scored a pair of Gazolina boots from Barneys!

I'm so happy. I hope they fit 

I also think my Lady Derbys (my Leopard pair) will arrive today!

I really like the black nappa ones that I have. I'm sure I'm going to love  these!

Sorry but I just have to tell everyone!
Thanks ladies


----------



## stilly

Running out to dinner and a movie in my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots and a Ralph Lauren skirt and sweater


----------



## soleilbrun

cfellis522 said:


> Here I am Christmas Shopping at the NorthPark Mall in Dallas. It is such a cool place to shop. Love teh Holiday atmosphere and I got SOOOO many compliments on my boots!


 I think it's normal, those boots are fantabulous!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

My MbmJ medium Tate and my graffiti ballerinettes on the plane to LA to see my friend! Those shoes love to travel!


----------



## cfellis522

Coldsteel - love the flats.  I love wearing my CL flats on planes as well.

Soleilbrun - Thank you and yes, I agree.  It is quite normal to get comments on these!  

Caroline


----------



## ColdSteel

It's funny. I heard someone whispering snidely to her friend that it looks like I spilled paint all over my shoes. She thought they were ugly til she saw the sole. Go figure... stupid people!  My eyes rolled so hard I could see my brain!


----------



## Cityfashionista

These are the pictures in my Leopard Lady Derby as promised. I'm also wearing my D&G dress, My Dior glasses My roberto Cavalli shredded shirt my Chloe Edith & my Coach coat. 











Sorry my hair is messy :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

ColdSteel said:


> It's funny. I heard someone whispering snidely to her friend that it looks like I spilled paint all over my shoes. She thought they were ugly til she saw the sole. Go figure... stupid people!  My eyes rolled so hard I could see my brain!




Some people are such idiots! I wish we women would support each other more rather than get all catty & jealous


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> Running out to dinner and a movie in my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots and a Ralph Lauren skirt and sweater



Lovely 

I cant wait to wear my PW. I need to get the stretched first. I bought them too small from a lovely TPFer.

They are a lil difficult to zip but once i get them on they fit ok.


----------



## Rubypout

Lady derbys look fab *CITY* 
I almost bought them in the sale when I got my cannons, wish I'd picked up both now!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Rubypout said:


> Lady derbys look fab *CITY*
> I almost bought them in the sale when I got my cannons, wish I'd picked up both now!



 again.

Yeah I hear ya. i hate when that happens but there's always next time


----------



## needloub

*Stilly*, your boots are hot and elegant at the same time!  Makes sense, huh?  LOL!

*ColdSteel*, your graffiti flats are awesome!  I have been eyeing a pair for months!

*City*, love your Lady Derby!


----------



## sweetfacespout

Cityfashionista said:


> These are the pictures in my Leopard Lady Derby as promised. I'm also wearing my D&G dress, My Dior glasses My roberto Cavalli shredded shirt my Chloe Edith & my Coach coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my hair is messy :shame:


Gorgeous! I just love leopard print shoes


----------



## Cityfashionista

needloub said:


> *Stilly*, your boots are hot and elegant at the same time!  Makes sense, huh?  LOL!
> 
> *ColdSteel*, your graffiti flats are awesome!  I have been eyeing a pair for months!
> 
> *City*, love your Lady Derby!





sweetfacespout said:


> Gorgeous! I just love leopard print shoes



 ladies.


----------



## authenticplease

Coldsteel....LOVE the grafitti flats! So cute and fun and the perfect pairing with you MBMJ Tate.....just ignore the snide, uncalled for comments, they stem from jealousy

City!.....The leopard Lady Derbys are incredible.....I think a touch of leopard is great with most any outfit! Love the way you put everything together

Stilly.....Stunning as always


----------



## Cityfashionista

authenticplease said:


> Coldsteel....LOVE the grafitti flats! So cute and fun and the perfect pairing with you MBMJ Tate.....just ignore the snide, uncalled for comments, they stem from jealousy
> 
> City!.....The leopard Lady Derbys are incredible.....I think a touch of leopard is great with most any outfit! Love the way you put everything together
> 
> Stilly.....Stunning as always


----------



## stilly

Thanks *City, authentic *and *needloub*!!!

Love the Derbys *City*!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Mittens34 said:


> Thank you Aoqtpi. Yes, I'm in my gym at my house. I'm so embarrassed, because that is the only full length mirror in our whole house.



Don't be embarrassed; I'd love to have a gym in my house!


----------



## aoqtpi

Stilly, love those boots!
Cold, fierce flats!
City, great look!


----------



## cts900

These are all fabulous shots ladies! I hate being behind but let me just say... for rocking those babies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> Thanks *City, authentic *and *needloub*!!!
> 
> Love the Derbys *City*!!!





aoqtpi said:


> Stilly, love those boots!
> Cold, fierce flats!
> City, great look!





cts900 said:


> These are all fabulous shots ladies! I hate being behind but let me just say... for rocking those babies!



 ladies!


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my silk strass nude Declics last night to a family dinner


----------



## Cityfashionista

shockboogie said:


> Wore my silk strass nude Declics last night to a family dinner


Awh man! Niiice!


----------



## authenticplease

Okay....obviously this is not me(from an auction for the grey Belle boots on the 'Bay)  but when I saw it :lolots:  Talk about an 'action shot'!


----------



## needloub

*Shock*, 

*Authentic*, now THAT is an action shot...LOL!


----------



## aoqtpi

Shock, yay for sparkly shoes!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Alright now Authentic!:lolots:

Lets get the party started!:devil:


----------



## natassha68

* Faints* 





shockboogie said:


> Wore my silk strass nude Declics last night to a family dinner


----------



## Cityfashionista

Here's my NYE outfit. 

I wore my Chinchilla jacket, Tiffany jewelry, my Leather and Swavarski  Dolce & Gabanna dress My Chanel bag & my Glitter pumps ( I don't  know the name:shame: sorry)


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the action shots.


----------



## Ladylu1

Hi Ladies,

Last night in the familiar dinner with my decollete.


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous shoes, *ladylu1*!


----------



## SassySarah

My rouge metal patent Biancas finally made their debut on New Year's Eve


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sassy*!! Fabulous!!! I officially miss mine...

*City*, gorgeous dress... possible glitter pigalle 100's?

*LadyLu*.. fab skirt!

Good gawd, *Lady GaGa* is giving more than a CL action shot.... I could have gone my whole life without _THAT_ shot GaGa


----------



## RedBottomLover

*ladylu* that skirt!  you look gorge!

*sassy* loving the rouge. I've noticed the Bianca looks AMAZING on you. as do all of your shoes


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the skirt, Lady.
Sarah, my legging twin! Love the Biancas!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BellaShoes said:


> *Sassy*!! Fabulous!!! I officially miss mine...
> 
> *City*, gorgeous dress... possible glitter pigalle 100's?
> 
> *LadyLu*.. fab skirt!
> 
> Good gawd, *Lady GaGa* is giving more than a CL action shot.... I could have gone my whole life without _THAT_ shot GaGa



Thanks Bella. I don't think they're Pigalles. I would've remembered that name on the box. I remember the box said glitter art I think or something like that. I bought them years ago from NM. :shame: I wish I would've kept the box.


----------



## gheaden

Ladies, you are looking great.  I am digging the NYE outfits.


----------



## stilly

*Ladylu1* - Love the skirt and Decolletes!!!

*Sassy* - Those rouge Biancas are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ladylu1

Thank you ladies for his nice words.
 The skirt that they like is of ZARA.


----------



## Ladylu1

SassySarah said:


> My rouge metal patent Biancas finally made their debut on New Year's Eve


 
 That astonishes!!! Congratulations are precious.


----------



## SassySarah

Bella, RBL, Batty, gheaden, stilly, Ladylu -


----------



## cfellis522

LadyLu1 - Love the decolletes!  They look great with the skirt.  (Who makes it?)  

SassySarah - Love the Rouge Biancas!  Great Outfit!

Caroline


----------



## Ladylu1

cfellis522 said:


> LadyLu1 - Love the decolletes! They look great with the skirt. (Who makes it?)
> 
> SassySarah - Love the Rouge Biancas! Great Outfit!
> 
> Caroline


 
Thanks cfellis, the skirt is of *ZARA *($60)


----------



## flowergirly

> *Action Shots! ... CLs on the move!*



Anyone we know? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MZafJXE4II


----------



## Beaniebeans

^^weird.

TA least it looked like the poster had fun though


----------



## jenayb

flowergirly said:


> Anyone we know?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MZafJXE4II





*Sassy*, what a cute couple!!


----------



## Flip88

SassySarah - very nice outfit
Shock - nice flats
LadyLou - stunning outfit
Cold - jealousy and idiotic comment - some people are just stupid.
Cityfashionista  - the Leopard Lady Derby - gorgeous.  The outfit with the chinchilla - seriously stunning (again).  I love your look.  The chinchilla looks so soft, where did you get it from and can I borrow it for a  few years ??  I would love your wardrobe!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Flip88 said:


> SassySarah - very nice outfit
> Shock - nice flats
> LadyLou - stunning outfit
> Cold - jealousy and idiotic comment - some people are just stupid.
> Cityfashionista  - the Leopard Lady Derby - gorgeous.  The outfit with the chinchilla - seriously stunning (again).  I love your look.  The chinchilla looks so soft, where did you get it from and can I borrow it for a  few years ??  I would love your wardrobe!


----------



## jancedtif

Lovely, lovely outfits ladies!! 

*Shock*!  Your Declics!  I die!


----------



## Flip88

You are welcome City - who makes you fur?  It looks lovely.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Flip88 said:


> You are welcome City - who makes you fur?  It looks lovely.


Hubby bought it a while ago. I'm not sure but I'll check the tag when I get home.


----------



## Flip88

thank you and I look forward to finding out.


----------



## singsongjones

*Kamilla850*, your wedding pictures are _sooo_ beautiful!!! Too stunning for words...


----------



## singsongjones

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mistake* and *CTS*
> I've gotten pretty used to wearing the 120s all over the place.
> I guess all the practice really helps.


 
You're my hero ...I'm still in 100s because I'm afraid I'll topple over in 120s...you look great!


----------



## stilly

Thx *singsongjones*!!

After weraing my Alti 160s and Lady Peep 150s all the 120s now seem easier for me.


----------



## stilly

flowergirly said:


> Anyone we know?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MZafJXE4II


 

I don't know who it is but I love the Lady Peeps!!!


----------



## Cranberry_84

not me but....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5zqS_DlC64&feature=related


----------



## ct462

This is me and my Barbie Claudias hard at work.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

^^gorgeous! great color!


----------



## missgiannina

ct462 said:


> This is me and my Barbie Claudias hard at work.



SOOO pretty...i need some barbie pink!


----------



## michaelfranco

shockboogie said:


> wore my silk strass nude declics last night to a family dinner




obsessed!!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

ct462 said:


> This is me and my Barbie Claudias hard at work.


*ct* im speechless! they look soooooo good on you. probably one of the best I've seen rock that shoe so well.


----------



## ct462

MrsTeacherMrCop, missgiannina, RedBottomLover, thank you so much for your sweet compliments. They look good, and they hurt good at the same time


----------



## cfellis522

*CT-* You look great in those Barbie Pink Claudias!  Love them!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Those are some divine Claudias! I love that crazy color!


----------



## maggiesze1

ct462 said:


> This is me and my Barbie Claudias hard at work.



Wow! These are so pretty!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous pink, CT!


----------



## cts900

Love all of these festive and fun shots!


----------



## Flip88

ct462 said:


> This is me and my Barbie Claudias hard at work.



Totally gorgeous!!

*Cityfashionista* - did you find out who makes your jacket.  If it is not a well known brand, where did he get it from?  Help appreciated. :help:


----------



## Cityfashionista

ct462 said:


> This is me and my Barbie Claudias hard at work.



 HAWT!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Flip88 said:


> Totally gorgeous!!
> 
> *Cityfashionista* - did you find out who makes your jacket.  If it is not a well known brand, where did he get it from?  Help appreciated. :help:



I'm sorry. :shame: I forgot. The tag says Jan Grant. He bought it in NY I believe.


----------



## aoqtpi

ct, such a pretty pink!


----------



## ct462

cfellis522, ColdSteel, maggiesze1, BattyBugs, cts900, Flip88, Cityfashionista, aoqtpi, thank you so much for your compliments.   

You wouldn't believe how many people at work wanted to see them, loved them, hated them, and asked me how I walked in them. What a stupid question to ask!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*ct462 *we are shoe twins. They look amazing on you


----------



## ColdSteel

When people ask me how I can walk in my pumps I go "It's easy, I just take one foot and put it in front of the other!" They always seem miffed that I say that too!


----------



## Perfect Day

Q: "how do you walk in them?"
A: "with flair"

CityFashionista - your jacket is indeed nice. I'm not usually a fan of faux fur (i love the real thing though) to be honest but yours is hot. 

Everyone looks chic


----------



## Cityfashionista

Perfect Day said:


> Q: "how do you walk in them?"
> A: "with flair"
> 
> CityFashionista - your jacket is indeed nice. I'm not usually a fan of faux fur (i love the real thing though) to be honest but yours is hot.
> 
> Everyone looks chic



 My fur is real. I don't wear faux fur.

I do feel bad about that though. I love animals but I also like fur :shame: & faux fur doesn't do it for me. :shame:


----------



## Perfect Day

Wow, that is a seriously HOT fur! I hope I didn't cause you offense. The pics are fairly blurred. In the first pic it looks real and in the other not so. My error - gorgeous outfits in any event and, as I say, a gorgeous fur.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Perfect Day said:


> Wow, that is a seriously HOT fur! I hope I didn't cause you offense. The pics are fairly blurred. In the first pic it looks real and in the other not so. My error - gorgeous outfits in any event and, as I say, a gorgeous fur.




It's all good  I was wondering why you thought it was fake 

Trust me its real. Its soft & plush.I took the pictures with the Iphone.

DH knows better than to bring home a faux fur  :lolots:

Also anybody who knows me knows there are some things I don't do fakes with.

Hair, eyelashes & even colored contacts are one thing. I'm all for plastic surgery but fur & designer goods


----------



## Perfect Day

Cityfashionista said:


> It's all good  I was wondering why you thought it was fake
> 
> Trust me its real. Its soft & plush.I took the pictures with the Iphone.
> 
> DH knows better than to bring home a faux fur  :lolots:
> 
> Also anybody who knows me knows there are some things I don't do fakes with.
> 
> Hair, eyelashes & even colored contacts are one thing. I'm all for plastic surgery but fur & designer goods





Lol! The problem lies with the IPhone. I have one too and the camera is poor. I am so envious of your fur - wow, it is divine.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Perfect Day said:


> Lol! The problem lies with the IPhone. I have one too and the camera is poor. I am so envious of your fur - wow, it is divine.



 
Fur is one of my guilty pleasures. :shame: I have too many of them. I have a Fendi fur coat that is my favorite. That Chinchilla one is Dhs favorite.

 The chinchilla furs are usually quite fragile. I'm lucky that one has held up. I have 3 or 4 other chinchillas jackets or stoles but 2 of them haven't fared too well.  One of them (maybe 2) sheds like a mangy dog. I tried to get it fixed but the furrier said it can't be saved. I have it in a bag because I'm still deciding what to do with it.


----------



## ct462

Cityfashionista, you and me both. Love animals, but also like fur! You rock them well! Hahah, and I agree it is totally fine to have fake eyelashes! I'm a big advocate on that 

Thank you ColdSteel and Perfect Day. I'll use those replies next time I get asked that same redundant question!


----------



## aoqtpi

Cityfashionista said:


> My fur is real. I don't wear faux fur.
> 
> I do feel bad about that though. I love animals but I also like fur :shame: & faux fur doesn't do it for me. :shame:



Totally agreed! Faux fur feels weird and has a strange sheen, I find. There are some fauxs that look better, but at that price I'd rather go for the real thing! I ADORE animals but I still LOVE fur. I kind of justify it because I eat meat, and it seems hypocritical to be against fur if I do that, KWIM?


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Totally agreed! Faux fur feels weird and has a strange sheen, I find. There are some fauxs that look better, but at that price I'd rather go for the real thing! I ADORE animals but I still LOVE fur. I kind of justify it because I eat meat, and it seems hypocritical to be against fur if I do that, KWIM?



 I know exactly what you mean. I feel bad sometimes about all of my fur. I used to get lectures or disapproving looks from folks because of all my fur.

I never really cared and this would only make me wear it more. Now that I'm older though I try not to be that rebellious. I make an effort to at least see their point of view. I do feel some guilt but bottom line I like fur & will most likely continue to wear it.

I just can't do faux fur.


----------



## ColdSteel

I too love animals and love fur. My furs are vintage so I think "eh, they'd be dead by now anyway." I don't like how faux fur gets matted.

My cat arched her back at my mink pillbox hat! It was the funniest thing.


----------



## Cityfashionista

ct462 said:


> Cityfashionista, you and me both. Love animals, but also like fur! You rock them well! Hahah, and I agree it is totally fine to have fake eyelashes! I'm a big advocate on that
> 
> Thank you ColdSteel and Perfect Day. I'll use those replies next time I get asked that same redundant question!



  False eyelashes!


----------



## Cityfashionista

ColdSteel said:


> I too love animals and love fur. My furs are vintage so I think "eh, they'd be dead by now anyway." I don't like how faux fur gets matted.
> 
> My cat arched her back at my mink pillbox hat! It was the funniest thing.




:lolots: I didn't think about that. Some of my furs are vintage too. The chances are they'd be dead already.


----------



## Perfect Day

*Ct462* - good for you (you rock those CL's by the way)

*CityFashionista* - I am drooling at your incredible collection of CL's, bags and, now furs. Fendi do incredible fur I agree and I am sure yours is gorgeous also. Chinchilla is something I'd love to own but it needs to be cared for properly. Mink, fox, etc you can get away with slipping storage occasionally but chinchilla is delicate. That said, it is my favourite. BTW fellow furbies I don't want to hijack the thread but City - you seriously rock fur. I'd love to see more action shots as your look is something I aspire to. BTW I think you have a look of June Ambrose and a similar style. You are obviously younger though.

*AOQCPI* - ITA


----------



## Perfect Day

Duplicate post [kicks her IPhone which is playing up]


----------



## heatherB

ct462 said:


> This is me and my Barbie Claudias hard at work.


 
So cute, *Ct*! I love your pedi too. Do you know what color that is?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Perfect Day said:


> *Ct462* - good for you (you rock those CL's by the way)
> 
> *CityFashionista* - I am drooling at your incredible collection of CL's, bags and, now furs. Fendi do incredible fur I agree and I am sure yours is gorgeous also. Chinchilla is something I'd love to own but it needs to be cared for properly. Mink, fox, etc you can get away with slipping storage occasionally but chinchilla is delicate. That said, it is my favourite. BTW fellow furbies I don't want to hijack the thread but City - you seriously rock fur. I'd love to see more action shots as your look is something I aspire to. BTW I think you have a look of June Ambrose and a similar style. You are obviously younger though.
> 
> *AOQCPI* - ITA



 I don't know who June Ambrose is :shame:but thanks for that too 

I will take a picture of the Fendi coat. I  it.

You are so right about Chinchilla. Its so fragile. I don't take care of my coats the way i should. I haven't sent them to storage :shame:

Fox & Racoon & beaver also have their issues. I have fox bag & a fox shirt that sheds like crazy.  I have this reversible fox leather coat that is so cute but sheds awful & this Fendi beaver bag that has begun to shed 

Mink seems to be tough though. My Mink coats can take a beaten 

Sorry for the fur hijack again :shame:


----------



## jenayb

ColdSteel said:


> I too love animals and love fur. My furs are vintage so I think "eh, they'd be dead by now anyway." I don't like how faux fur gets matted.
> 
> My cat arched her back at my mink pillbox hat! It was the funniest thing.


----------



## Flip88

Cityfashionista - thanks for the info.  Your fur is gorgeous.  Wow - what a collection you have.  You are a true 'furbie'   I adore your CL collection BTW and you should definitely start up your own thread.  A few people do it and, if I had your wardrobe, I would for sure.

I present June Ambrose to you


Coldsteel - LOL at the pillow box story


----------



## aoqtpi

ColdSteel said:


> I too love animals and love fur. My furs are vintage so I think "eh, they'd be dead by now anyway."



When I first started buying fur I was only buying vintage, using the same train of thought. But now there are things I want in stores that I don't have the time to search for a vintage version of, so I go for the current version


----------



## stilly

My Red Pigalle 120s with a Black & White Houndstooth Dress heading out for the night


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My Red Pigalle 120s with a Black & White Houndstooth Dress heading out for the night



I love red shoes with black/white outfits!


----------



## mrsMP

snapped a pic in the kitchen while waiting for DH to come home from work


----------



## ct462

heatherB, I used Particuliere by Chanel on my toes. 
stilly, I love looking at pics of you wearing Pigalles. Very inspirational!
mrsMP, very classy with your Bianca's!


----------



## cfellis522

Stilly - You look great!  Love the skirt!
mrsMP - Love the Biancas!  Bet DH does too!

Caroline


----------



## Flip88

Stilly - gorgeous, I love your shoes
MrsMP - your Bianca's are fabulous and, as said above, classy.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Flip88 said:


> Cityfashionista - thanks for the info.  Your fur is gorgeous.  Wow - what a collection you have.  You are a true 'furbie'   I adore your CL collection BTW and you should definitely start up your own thread.  A few people do it and, if I had your wardrobe, I would for sure.
> 
> I present June Ambrose to you
> 
> 
> Coldsteel - LOL at the pillow box story




 

She has great style I think. I take that comparison as a compliment. I can only wish to be that fashionable.


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> My Red Pigalle 120s with a Black & White Houndstooth Dress heading out for the night


 
WOW! LOVE LOVE LOVE those!!! I must say *Stilly*, all the Pigalles you've shown us have played a big part in making me decide to place a special order for the Pigalle 120mm. I am not sure what material or color I will choose yet since I made a very very special request to the CL Miami Boutique and they have sent it to Paris for approval  so if it gets denied, I will choose from the recent swatches list.

You rock that shoe so well !!! Its like they were made for you


----------



## l.a_girl19

*MrsMP*-I really love the black tights and Biancas together! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

*aoqtpi, ct, cfellis, flip* - Thanks for all the kind words!!!

*la_girl* - Thanks!!! I'm sure you'll love your Pigalles as much as I do. I can't wait to see what you get!!!

*mrsMP* - Those Biancas look great on you!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

mrsMP, great Biancas!


----------



## foosy

Cityfashionista said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I feel bad sometimes about all of my fur. I used to get lectures or disapproving looks from folks because of all my fur.
> 
> I never really cared and this would only make me wear it more. Now that I'm older though I try not to be that rebellious. I make an effort to at least see their point of view. I do feel some guilt but bottom line I like fur & will most likely continue to wear it.
> 
> I just can't do faux fur.


 


ColdSteel said:


> I too love animals and love fur. My furs are vintage so I think "eh, they'd be dead by now anyway." I don't like how faux fur gets matted.
> 
> My cat arched her back at my mink pillbox hat! It was the funniest thing.


 


jenaywins said:


>


 
*This is obviously off topic* - but important enough to address.
I don't know that I can convince you that you are wrong for buying real fur- but at least it is worth hearing the flip side of the argument.

Yes, we (humans) kill animals for food - but that is the cycle of life. That is similar to a big fish eating a small fish, a fox eating a chicken, etc...

The problem lies in killing animals for no survival reason. Killing animals for fun or killing animals for vanity. Since markets work by supply and demand, it is the action of shopping for furs or ivory that triggers fur/ivory trade and at the end of the chain there is someone killing an animal, many animals...

We can prevent the extinction of endangered species by a simple act of not shopping for furs. Every one of us counts towards that target of preservation -including you!

I am not telling you to throw your existing furs, or not wear them. What is done, is done. Most of you are already thinking in the right direction, and have some bad feelings about real fur. Your feelings are not lying to you- just listen to them and act responsibly.

 ... had to get that out ...


----------



## cts900

Love all of the shots ladies, and, *stilly*!!!! I am a HUGE houdstooth fan.  Great look!


----------



## jeNYC

hi Everyone, here I am with in studded VP's and Peacock Biancas


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeNYC said:


> hi Everyone, here I am with in studded VP's and Peacock Biancas


 
Beautiful!! I love that Peacock color!! Both are great on you!!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

foosy said:


> *This is obviously off topic* - but important enough to address.
> I don't know that I can convince you that you are wrong for buying real fur- but at least it is worth hearing the flip side of the argument.
> 
> Yes, we (humans) kill animals for food - but that is the cycle of life. That is similar to a big fish eating a small fish, a fox eating a chicken, etc...
> 
> The problem lies in killing animals for no survival reason. Killing animals for fun or killing animals for vanity. Since markets work by supply and demand, it is the action of shopping for furs or ivory that triggers fur/ivory trade and at the end of the chain there is someone killing an animal, many animals...
> 
> We can prevent the extinction of endangered species by a simple act of not shopping for furs. Every one of us counts towards that target of preservation -including you!
> 
> I am not telling you to throw your existing furs, or not wear them. What is done, is done. Most of you are already thinking in the right direction, and have some bad feelings about real fur. Your feelings are not lying to you- just listen to them and act responsibly.
> 
> ... had to get that out ...



Don't feel bad about posting your opinion - everyone does. I fully appreciate how you are kind and not forcing your opinion "down people's throat."
Fur is a tough topic here - I feel people should gain knowledge into skins / furs / exotics, and base their choices on that. 
I keep it simple - if I  don't eat it - I don't wear it (don't believe in wasting the animal). Either way though - it's a (my) personal choice.


----------



## SassySarah

Jenyc you look fantastic!  Love both pairs and double shoe twin!


----------



## soleilbrun

Looking good jeNYC!


----------



## Perfect Day

*Stilly* - what gorgeous shoes.  The Red Pigalle's certainly suit you and the color is very striking.  I love them and they do work well with white and black because the color is brought out even more so.

*MrsMP* - your Bianca's work perfectly with the black tights.

*JENYC* - you are gorgeous.  What a figure you have!  Both pairs are nice but especially the Peacock Biancas.

*Cityfashionista* - I await the Fendi coat pics (I do think you should have your own style thread though).  You have masses of gorgeous items and frequently accrue more.  June Ambrose is, in my opinion, extremely stylish and has complete confidence in everything she wears and rightly so.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love both looks, Jenyc.


----------



## needloub

*JeNYC*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Jen, you look HAWT!


----------



## mrsMP

*ct462, cfellis522, flip 88, l.a_girl19, stilly, aoqtpi, Perfect Day*


----------



## missgiannina

jeNYC said:


> hi Everyone, here I am with in studded VP's and Peacock Biancas



great outfits!


----------



## needloub

*MrsMP*, I am definitely stealing your look of dark stockings and patent shoes!  I love the combo!


----------



## meaghan<3

CL shoe shot from a holiday party this year! 
I am wearing the Leopard MBP and my sister is wearing the Back Patent Bianca Sling


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ Wow both you and your sister have great taste in shoes!


----------



## Jönathan

*meaghan, *great pic!


----------



## mal

foosy said:


> *This is obviously off topic* - but important enough to address.
> I don't know that I can convince you that you are wrong for buying real fur- but at least it is worth hearing the flip side of the argument.
> 
> Yes, we (humans) kill animals for food - but that is the cycle of life. That is similar to a big fish eating a small fish, a fox eating a chicken, etc...
> 
> The problem lies in killing animals for no survival reason. Killing animals for fun or killing animals for vanity. Since markets work by supply and demand, it is the action of shopping for furs or ivory that triggers fur/ivory trade and at the end of the chain there is someone killing an animal, many animals...
> 
> We can prevent the extinction of endangered species by a simple act of not shopping for furs. Every one of us counts towards that target of preservation -including you!
> 
> I am not telling you to throw your existing furs, or not wear them. What is done, is done. Most of you are already thinking in the right direction, and have some bad feelings about real fur. Your feelings are not lying to you- just listen to them and act responsibly.
> 
> ... had to get that out ...


 *foosy*, thanks for caring enough to speak up   your words are very wise! I've seen how animals suffer in traps- inexcusable cruelty. And the "farming" of animals like Fox and Mink-there is no way it could be managed without terrible stress to the animals, but the industry doesn't even try. It will be a beautiful day if the human race ever treats the natural world with respect \


----------



## jeshika

thanks *foosy*, *beanie* and *mal*! I really appreciate your opinions  

*meaghan*,  the MBPs!!!


----------



## cts900

I love it, *meaghan.*  Really love that shot.


----------



## BattyBugs

Great shot, Meaghan!


----------



## Perfect Day

Meaghan - both pairs are nice but the leopard ones especially so.


----------



## needloub

Great sister shot, *Meaghan*!!


----------



## aoqtpi

meagan, omg I DIE for those leopard MBPs! May have to add them to my ever-growing wish list!


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> My Red Pigalle 120s with a Black & White Houndstooth Dress heading out for the night





mrsMP said:


> snapped a pic in the kitchen while waiting for DH to come home from work





jeNYC said:


> hi Everyone, here I am with in studded VP's and Peacock Biancas





meaghan<3 said:


> CL shoe shot from a holiday party this year!
> I am wearing the Leopard MBP and my sister is wearing the Back Patent Bianca Sling



Fabulous everyone.


----------



## Cityfashionista

foosy said:


> *This is obviously off topic* - but important enough to address.
> I don't know that I can convince you that you are wrong for buying real fur- but at least it is worth hearing the flip side of the argument.
> 
> Yes, we (humans) kill animals for food - but that is the cycle of life. That is similar to a big fish eating a small fish, a fox eating a chicken, etc...
> 
> The problem lies in killing animals for no survival reason. Killing animals for fun or killing animals for vanity. Since markets work by supply and demand, it is the action of shopping for furs or ivory that triggers fur/ivory trade and at the end of the chain there is someone killing an animal, many animals...
> 
> We can prevent the extinction of endangered species by a simple act of not shopping for furs. Every one of us counts towards that target of preservation -including you!
> 
> I am not telling you to throw your existing furs, or not wear them. What is done, is done. Most of you are already thinking in the right direction, and have some bad feelings about real fur. Your feelings are not lying to you- just listen to them and act responsibly.
> 
> ... had to get that out ...



I understand what you are saying & appreciate your opinion. However I do wear fur & will most likely continue to do so.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Perfect Day said:


> *Stilly* - what gorgeous shoes.  The Red Pigalle's certainly suit you and the color is very striking.  I love them and they do work well with white and black because the color is brought out even more so.
> 
> *MrsMP* - your Bianca's work perfectly with the black tights.
> 
> *JENYC* - you are gorgeous.  What a figure you have!  Both pairs are nice but especially the Peacock Biancas.
> 
> *Cityfashionista* - I await the Fendi coat pics (I do think you should have your own style thread though).  You have masses of gorgeous items and frequently accrue more.  June Ambrose is, in my opinion, extremely stylish and has complete confidence in everything she wears and rightly so.




I'm so lazy about doing a thread but I think I need to get around to it.

I have a picture of me in my Fendi fur with my Dolce & Gabanna fur skirt. It's a lot of fur & I don't want to offend folks in this thread. If there is a fur thread I'll be happy to post it there?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I don't see why not  All are welcome to post. That is what makes this thread fun. If it gets out hand, the mods will handle it I look forword to seeing your pic


----------



## meaghan<3

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## needloub

I was cleaning out my closet to give away some clothes and shoes to charity.  I got side-tracked and starting looking through some of my pairs...I've neglected a lot.  I totally forgot I had these red patent Madame Claudes!


----------



## BattyBugs

Pretty red!


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Batty*!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I love the madame claude and claudia style! They work so well with any outfit! I love those red ones *neeloub*!!


----------



## needloub

^^Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very pretty,* NeedLoub*


----------



## needloub

Thanks *DC*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You forgot about those beauties!  Well I am glad you started cleaning!


----------



## Cityfashionista

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^I don't see why not  All are welcome to post. That is what makes this thread fun. If it gets out hand, the mods will handle it I look forword to seeing your pic



 You ladies are too sweet.


----------



## Jönathan

*needloub,* great pair! Love the color!


----------



## needloub

Jönathan;17670861 said:
			
		

> *needloub,* great pair! Love the color!



Thanks Jonathan!  I am dying to see what outfit you pair with your newest addition!


----------



## couturequeen

A little birthday present - patent peacock Pigalle!


----------



## ct462

beautiful picture couturequeen!! Great combo!!


----------



## ct462

needloub, don't you love re-finding your previous acquisitions in your closet? It feels like it's your birthday again! haha


----------



## l.a_girl19

*couturequeen*-wow!!!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm so lazy about doing a thread but I think I need to get around to it.
> 
> I have a picture of me in my Fendi fur with my Dolce & Gabanna fur skirt. It's a lot of fur & I don't want to offend folks in this thread. If there is a fur thread I'll be happy to post it there?


 
Its not offensive, we all have are own styles and this is a blog for sharing not protesting, wear your furs girrlie you love them bought them let us see!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

needloub said:


> I was cleaning out my closet to give away some clothes and shoes to charity. I got side-tracked and starting looking through some of my pairs...I've neglected a lot. I totally forgot I had these red patent Madame Claudes!


 
I'm glad you cleaned too!!! pretty


----------



## jenayb

meaghan<3 said:


> CL shoe shot from a holiday party this year!
> I am wearing the Leopard MBP and my sister is wearing the Back Patent Bianca Sling



I luuuuuuurve both of these shoes!


----------



## aoqtpi

need, how could you forget those! So pretty! Love them!
couture, great pic and shoes! Looks like an ad!


----------



## LavenderIce

My Don Jons at a staff meeting yesterday:


----------



## SassySarah

Lavender  the Don Jons!  If I were in that meeting I would have been so distracted and staring at the boots!


----------



## ceseeber

LavenderIce said:


> My Don Jons at a staff meeting yesterday:


 
Donjons making executive decisions...love it!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lav*, they look awesome!!


----------



## mal

*couturequeen*, the Pigalles are lovely!
*Lav*! Love the Don Jons at work!


----------



## LavenderIce

SassySarah said:


> Lavender  the Don Jons!  If I were in that meeting I would have been so distracted and staring at the boots!



Thanks *SassySarah*!  There definitely was a buzz.  My coworkers were taking pictures and gawking at them.  



ceseeber said:


> Donjons making executive decisions...love it!



More like the Donjons being lectured at.    We were being briefed on old business, new business.  All I remember was talk about insulin and sleep studies.  However, the Don Jons are so bad ass, they could have taken over the whole room.  



rdgldy said:


> *Lav*, they look awesome!!



Thank you *L*!



mal said:


> *couturequeen*, the Pigalles are lovely!
> *Lav*! Love the Don Jons at work!



It's part of my New Year's ReSHOElutions.


----------



## ct462

Lav, the Donjons look amazing! I've always liked it since I saw it on Chanel Iman... Now, I like it even more seeing them on you! Congrats on the new pair btw!


----------



## needloub

*Couturequeen* - Love your Pigalles...my next purchase should definitely involve a pair of Pigalles!

*Ct462* - It is like my birthday all over again...LOL!  I have barely worn my shoes due to all this snow!

Thanks *Crystal*! 

*Aoqtpi* - How could I forget those?  You're right...I'm a fool LOL!

How on earth could anyone sit by you and pay attention at the staff meeting, *Lavender*?  Just simply hot!


----------



## stilly

Love the pigalles and skinnys!!!




couturequeen said:


> A little birthday present - patent peacock Pigalle!


----------



## LavenderIce

ct462 said:


> Lav, the Donjons look amazing! I've always liked it since I saw it on Chanel Iman... Now, I like it even more seeing them on you! Congrats on the new pair btw!



Thank you *C*!  They really are amazing.



needloub said:


> How on earth could anyone sit by you and pay attention at the staff meeting, *Lavender*?  Just simply hot!



Thank you *needloub*!  They definitely got a lot of attention.


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> My Don Jons at a staff meeting yesterday:



I was actually wondering if one could cross their legs in studded boots - glad to see my question answered! Love the look!


----------



## LavenderIce

aoqtpi said:


> I was actually wondering if one could cross their legs in studded boots - glad to see my question answered! Love the look!



Thank you.  Yes, it's possible to sit with your legs crossed, just do it carefully.


----------



## cts900

Lav! Wow! :girlwhack:


----------



## BattyBugs

Couture: The Pigalles are so pretty.
Lav: How did anyone manage to pay attention to the meeting. Love the Donjons.


----------



## Perfect Day

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm so lazy about doing a thread but I think I need to get around to it.
> 
> I have a picture of me in my Fendi fur with my Dolce & Gabanna fur skirt. It's a lot of fur & I don't want to offend folks in this thread. If there is a fur thread I'll be happy to post it there?



I will be offended if you do NOT post it  - you have amazing style.


Lav, the Donjons look amazing - could people concentrate in the meeting with them on you?
CoutureQueen - The Pigalles work so well with your skinnies.
NeedLoub - love the colour


----------



## jenayb

I just had to share this.......

My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^love the pic!!! but wow those heels are super thin!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Lav* - geez louise!!! If i was in that room, I'd want to sit in the same row so I can just drool!!!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> ^love the pic!!! but wow those heels are super thin!!!


 
I thought so, too, but I actually tried hers on (duh, had to! ) and they were surprisingly stable! Win!


----------



## Minamiz

Wow Jenay awesome assistant pic....so I see you have inspired her more and more each day 

That poor girl is gonna wind up in the poor house!  Does she wear the same size as you b/c if so u better watch your back


----------



## jenayb

Minamiz said:


> Wow Jenay awesome assistant pic....so I see you have inspired her more and more each day
> 
> That poor girl is gonna wind up in the poor house! Does she wear the same size as you b/c if so u better watch your back


 
LOL! She definitely lova de Loub. 

Luckily she is a 40 and I'm a 38.5!! She hasn't seen my *carlinha*-inspired red shrine yet, so I think perhaps we should keep it that way.


----------



## LavenderIce

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!



Congrats on your assistant's first pair of CLs!  They are HOT!  What a wonderful welcome home for her DBF.



crazzee_shopper said:


> *Lav* - geez louise!!! If i was in that room, I'd want to sit in the same row so I can just drool!!!



You're welcome to drool anytime.  As long as I get to shoe stalk you again at the next play day.


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!



aww ....such a cute pic!


----------



## heatherB

needloub said:


> I was cleaning out my closet to give away some clothes and shoes to charity. I got side-tracked and starting looking through some of my pairs...I've neglected a lot. I totally forgot I had these red patent Madame Claudes!


 
ooooh, pretty!


----------



## heatherB

ct462 said:


> heatherB, *I used Particuliere by Chanel on my toes. *
> stilly, I love looking at pics of you wearing Pigalles. Very inspirational!
> mrsMP, very classy with your Bianca's!


 
I thought that's what it was! But your pedi was so perfect, I assumed it was professional and I've never seen a salon/spa that used Chanel polish before...


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!


 
AWWW..LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## Ilgin

*jenay*- that's a super awesome pic! love the Big Lips!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!



I love this picture! The contrast in their outfits is fantastic!


----------



## mrsMP

wearing my Insectikas at work


----------



## needloub

*Jenay* - Thanks for sharing such an awesome pic!  Love her stockings as well!

Thanks *Heather*!

*mrsMP* - So jealous that you are able to wear your beauties!  I am so sick of the snow!


----------



## Perfect Day

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!



Wow!  The heel does indeed look exceptionally thin though.  Stunning though.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love that photo of your assistant, Jenay.
MrsP: The Insectas are awesome!


----------



## aoqtpi

Pretty, MrsP!


----------



## Perfect Day

MrsP - very stylish, love em


----------



## Omaha_2072

My Patent Camel Open Clics at Ameristar Casino on Saturday night...


----------



## Cityfashionista

Beautiful action shots ladies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Perfect Day said:


> I will be offended if you do NOT post it  - you have amazing style.
> 
> 
> Lav, the Donjons look amazing - could people concentrate in the meeting with them on you?
> CoutureQueen - The Pigalles work so well with your skinnies.
> NeedLoub - love the colour




 

Well I wouldn't want to offend you. 

I'll post them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Here's some pictures of me wearing my Fendi fur coat My Dolce & Gabanna fur skirt & my ugly Uggs.

I took this picture for the librarian at one of my school. She wanted me  to wear the coat to show it to her but this school is a high school in a  bad area so I didn't feel comfortable. It was also a little too much  with my fur skirt & my fur bag.

Excuse the way I look but it was really cold! The skirt gives me ape booty but I love it.

Also excuse the crappy Iphone photos :shame:


----------



## Flip88

Omaha - nice shoes and I like your tattoo.
Cityfashionista - stunning as always - gorgeous outfit.  The Fendi fur looks so warm and Fendi do fabulous furs.  You have such style, I am envious!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Flip88 said:


> Omaha - nice shoes and I like your tattoo.
> Cityfashionista - stunning as always - gorgeous outfit.  The Fendi fur looks so warm and Fendi do fabulous furs.  You have such style, I am envious!



Thanks honey!  That fur is warm because I'm always cold. That skirt is pretty warm too even though it makes my butt look huge


----------



## ct462

This is from our brunch, Roussel + LavenderIce and myself. I had so much fun!!


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> My Don Jons at a staff meeting yesterday:



omg...


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!



awww, what a cute pic!!!!


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> This is from our brunch, Roussel + LavenderIce and myself. I had so much fun!!



Ok, ladies! Who's wearing those Maggies... Give 'em up!!


----------



## needloub

ct462 said:


> This is from our brunch, Roussel + LavenderIce and myself. I had so much fun!!



Awesome shot ladies!!


----------



## Perfect Day

CT463 - you all wear nice shoes
Omaha2072 - I really like the color of your shoes there - nice one
CityFashionista - as per PM - love the whole outfit.  The only thing that lets it down is the Iphone!  The Fendi is gorgeous, the skirt (although difficult to see) looks lush - your whole style is amazing.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Perfect Day said:


> CT463 - you all wear nice shoes
> Omaha2072 - I really like the color of your shoes there - nice one
> CityFashionista - as per PM - love the whole outfit.  The only thing that lets it down is the Iphone!  The Fendi is gorgeous, the skirt (although difficult to see) looks lush - your whole style is amazing.



Thanks sweetie! you're too kind 

I need to invest in a decent camera but I'm too broke after all my fashion purchases :shame:


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!


 
This brought tears to my eyes! I love it!! 


Everyone's looking fab as usual!!!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!



One of the best pictures I've ever seen on tPF!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!



I love that picture!


----------



## gack

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!


 
I don't know if I looked at this at just the *right* moment, or at just the *wrong* moment, but it made me choke up really hard.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Isn't it so sweet??


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thanks so much! I have pix of my entire foot tattoo over in the "CLs & Tattoos" thread.



Flip88 said:


> Omaha - nice shoes and I like your tattoo.
> Cityfashionista - stunning as always - gorgeous outfit. The Fendi fur looks so warm and Fendi do fabulous furs. You have such style, I am envious!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thanks so much! The neutral color is the main reason why I bought them. Seems like I could wear them with almost anything if I wanted to!



Perfect Day said:


> CT463 - you all wear nice shoes
> Omaha2072 - I really like the color of your shoes there - nice one
> CityFashionista - as per PM - love the whole outfit. The only thing that lets it down is the Iphone! The Fendi is gorgeous, the skirt (although difficult to see) looks lush - your whole style is amazing.


----------



## needloub

hbrake1 said:


> This is my Mad Marys at Burlesque Show.  When I take them out for some reason they end up kicking people in the Bum!



Love the Mad's!  Funny shot!


----------



## cfellis522

HBrake - Love those Mads and the shots.  Do you ever get over to Teddy's Room and see their show on Friday and Saturday nights?  Come join us some weekend...  Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

jenaywins said:


> I just had to share this.......
> 
> My assistant recently got her first pair of CLs (BLP) and emailed me this picture of their debut with her DBF who came home for her birthday... This picture just makes me swoon!


 
How cute!  She was probably quite a sight for him!  She looks great!

Caroline


----------



## cts900

*jenay*! that photo should be in a magazine. just a beautiful juxtaposition.

here are my turbans "in action."  my students were working in groups so i snuck behind my podium to take this.  i am such a dork.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> *jenay*! that photo should be in a magazine. just a beautiful juxtaposition.
> 
> here are my turbans "in action."  my students were working in groups so i snuck behind my podium to take this.  i am such a dork.



SOO CUTE!!! you are adorable!! (not a dork! lol) They are so pretty on! love your toe polish, too! xox


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> *jenay*! that photo should be in a magazine. just a beautiful juxtaposition.
> 
> here are my turbans "in action."  my students were working in groups so i snuck behind my podium to take this.  i am such a dork.



You are too cute & the shoes are fabulous.


----------



## jenayb

*CTS* I love your Turbans. The colour is amazing against your skin!! 

Banana 140 & Pik Pik Pik 120  
(Pik Cubed)


----------



## yousofine

_Oooh, I miss tpf! All busy reading wedding sites now._

Love all your action shots! Especially the assistant with bf!

And ladies, love all of your wise comments about fur  
And I have to say something... Absolutely not to provoke. But remember that all the shoes are made of leather.  -from animals.


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - They both look gorgeous!!!




jenaywins said:


> *CTS* I love your Turbans. The colour is amazing against your skin!!
> 
> Banana 140 & Pik Pik Pik 120
> (Pik Cubed)


----------



## stilly

Wearing my Blue Leopard Pigalles out for brunch on Sunday


----------



## ceseeber

:coolpics: *Stilly,* they look fabulous!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love those, Stilly!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts, so funny! Love the pic!
jenay, beautiful shoes! 
stilly, those look great with those jeans!


----------



## aoqtpi

Jesh, still ing seeing these a second time!
Madame, that's such a great colour for you! And congrats on the HP!
Candy, congrats on your firsts! And a perfect one at that; so versatile!


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> Wearing my Blue Leopard Pigalles out for brunch on Sunday


These are beautiful!


----------



## Akalyah

cts900 said:


> *jenay*! that photo should be in a magazine. just a beautiful juxtaposition.
> 
> here are my turbans "in action." my students were working in groups so i snuck behind my podium to take this. i am such a dork.


 

love it!


----------



## needloub

*Stilly*, you always look great in your Pigalles!


----------



## ct462

Looks like I'm pushing groceries? Here's me and my cart at work.


----------



## jenayb

Patchwork ADs, get on my feet!!  

Love them, *ct*!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> *CTS* I love your Turbans. The colour is amazing against your skin!!
> 
> Banana 140 & Pik Pik Pik 120
> (Pik Cubed)





stilly said:


> Wearing my Blue Leopard Pigalles out for brunch on Sunday





ct462 said:


> Looks like I'm pushing groceries? Here's me and my cart at work.



Wow ladies  All of your shoes look so fabulous!


----------



## aoqtpi

ct462 said:


> Looks like I'm pushing groceries? Here's me and my cart at work.



Those wheels looks so big! Love the shoes - Altadamas? 
What's in the cart?


----------



## CelticLuv

ct, your AD's are gorgeous!!


----------



## ct462

Teehee, thanks gals! They're AD's, super comfy! Don't the wheels look huge?! It's a cart to help me schlepp records around. I can pretend I'm shopping at work


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much* City, Akalyah*, and *aoqtpi*!

*ct*: Love that shot!!!!!!! 

*stilly*: Supa hot! 

*jenay*: Thank you, mama.  Love your shot! Soooo fun. 

*louboutinlawyer*: I  you.


----------



## missgiannina

ct462 said:


> Looks like I'm pushing groceries? Here's me and my cart at work.





stilly said:


> Wearing my Blue Leopard Pigalles out for brunch on Sunday



both are gorgeous!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *ceeseeber, Batty, aoqtpi, needloub, City, tiger, cts, ct462 *& *missg*
I love wearing pigalles with jeans...Anytime to anywhere!!!  

*ct462* - Love the pic at work!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> *louboutinlawyer*: I  you.



right back at ya, girl


----------



## clothingguru

AMAZING action shots ladies!!! I love peeking into this thread! 

*cts*: That is soo funny that you snuck behind your podium! Thats something i would do  Love the action shot!

*jenay:* I LOVE the pik pik's!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Haha, that's funny *ct*! Sometimes I wish I had a cart, but instead I just try to juggle everything which doesn't always end well


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous patchwork ADs,* ct*!


----------



## 9distelle

ct462 said:


> Looks like I'm pushing groceries? Here's me and my cart at work.


Wonderful!!!
Love your nail polish aswell!!


----------



## ct462

aoqtpi, I used to juggle everything too! Then I'd get random papercuts and bruises... so the cart comes in handy!
9distelle, it's NARS Pokerface! 

Thank you BattyBugs, stilly, missgiannina!


----------



## cts900

clothingguru said:


> *cts*: That is soo funny that you snuck behind your podium! Thats something i would do  Love the action shot!


----------



## cfellis522

CT462 - Love your ADs!  Hope the cart could keep up with you!


----------



## 9distelle

ct462 said:


> aoqtpi, I used to juggle everything too! Then I'd get random papercuts and bruises... so the cart comes in handy!
> 9distelle, it's NARS Pokerface!
> 
> Thank you BattyBugs, stilly, missgiannina!


Thank you!


----------



## erinmiyu

*stilly* - those look fab on you! you are making me miss mine :/ 
*ct *- very cute!

wore the alta rita diams for the first time friday night to a ballet performance of dracula  i'm sure the peeps around me thought i was a total freak, but i wanted to get the chandelier in the pic


----------



## heatherB

^  What a fabulous pic! I would have loved to see the faces of the people around you when you stuck your foot straight up in the air. 

Beautiful shoes, btw.


----------



## Cityfashionista

erinmiyu said:


> *stilly* - those look fab on you! you are making me miss mine :/
> *ct *- very cute!
> 
> wore the alta rita diams for the first time friday night to a ballet performance of dracula  i'm sure the peeps around me thought i was a total freak, but i wanted to get the chandelier in the pic




I love this picture & the shoes!


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> *stilly* - those look fab on you! you are making me miss mine :/
> *ct *- very cute!
> 
> wore the alta rita diams for the first time friday night to a ballet performance of dracula  i'm sure the peeps around me thought i was a total freak, but i wanted to get the chandelier in the pic



Lol!! I can only imagine what you must have looked like trying to get that pic! 

I like those a lot - they are totally you!!


----------



## flowergirly

erinmiyu said:


> wore the alta rita diams for the first time friday night to a ballet performance of dracula  i'm sure the peeps around me thought i was a total freak, but i wanted to get the chandelier in the pic


Looks like one of those, "help I've fallen and I can't get up" commercials.


----------



## flowergirly

erinmiyu said:


> wore the alta rita diams for the first time friday night to a ballet performance of dracula  i'm sure the peeps around me thought i was a total freak, but i wanted to get the chandelier in the pic


Looks like one of those, "help I've fallen down and I can't get up" commercials.


----------



## cts900

*erin*, that picture rules.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *erin*!!!

Love your shoes!!! Your toes look fabulous with those shoes!!!


----------



## stilly

Flashing the red soles on my black patent pigalles before heading out to dinner last night.

Wore them with just a plain, black dress by Tart.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Stilly* you know what's so funny b/c I love your leg defintion so much I feel like if I saw you in a crowd of strangers I"d be like that's Stilly!!!!  Gorgeous as usual


----------



## LarissaHK

Few days ago wearing my CL Simple Pump Python Desert




...




Thank you for letting me share


----------



## CelticLuv

*Stilly*, love the Pigalles!!! You are the Pigalle queen 
*Larissa*, those Python Simples are TDF and you look gorgeous!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

erinmiyu said:


> *stilly* - those look fab on you! you are making me miss mine :/
> *ct *- very cute!
> 
> wore the alta rita diams for the first time friday night to a ballet performance of dracula  i'm sure the peeps around me thought i was a total freak, but i wanted to get the chandelier in the pic


 

I love this picture!! (Also, can I have your shoes???? lol)


----------



## stilly

Thanks *VeryStylishGirl* and *Celtic*!!!
Its amazing my legs stay in shape since I never work out.

*Larissa* - I love your desert python Simples!!! They're so unique!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*erin*, you are the best!!!  Love the shoes and the photo.


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you *stilly* and *CelticLuv*


----------



## weB3now

Doing laundry in Laponos and pajamas...will I EVER get used to the pitch on these things??!?!


----------



## Perfect Day

All gorgeous - Stilly and LarissaHK - wow wow wow.


----------



## roussel

Wore my DIY Crystal AB Ron Rons to dinner on Vday with the hubby


----------



## cfellis522

weB3now said:


> Doing laundry in Laponos and pajamas...will I EVER get used to the pitch on these things??!?!


 
Love the lool of the Laponos.  You look great in them!  I had a pair of these and like you stated, the pitch was heck!  I gave them up to another beloved tPF'r.

Caroline


----------



## mrsMP

in Vegas


----------



## hazeltt

Great outfit!  That dress is so flattering!


----------



## cfellis522

mrsMP - Great Dress?  Who makes it?  Perfect for Vegas!  And I am guessing someone was "enjoying the view" as my DH would say!    Caroline


----------



## fumi

mrsMP-I love that you can see the red soles!


----------



## stilly

Great pic *mrsMP*!!! Love the dress and CLs!!!




mrsMP said:


> in Vegas


----------



## elleestbelle

took my elisas out for the first time to dinner last night!  sorry about the dirty mirror


----------



## hazeltt

^ What a beautiful pair, *elle*! I love amarante as well! It complements your Elisas so well!


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks *hazeltt*, *cfellis522*, *fumi *and *stilly*! 

*cfellis522* - It was a BEBE dress... I don't normally wear that brand but thought it was appropriate for Vegas  Although I hated it the whole night I was wearing them... the shoulders were a little loose and kept falling off.... but other than that, it did its purpose


----------



## 9distelle

mrsMP said:


> in Vegas


Great outfit, congrats!!! What CLs was you wearing?


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks *9distelle*!  I was wearing my Biancas


----------



## elleestbelle

hazeltt said:


> ^ What a beautiful pair, *elle*! I love amarante as well! It complements your Elisas so well!


 
thanks so much!  i was surprised how comfy the elisas were on their first time out of the box.  i love the amarante too   the pic doesn't do justice to the color!!


----------



## stilly

*elleestbelle* - I love the look!!! 

The thin heel on the Elisas look totally hot from behind!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I haven't posted one of these in a while--an action shot with my sister.  I'm wearing cosmo python ADs and she's wearing YSL Tributes:






Doing the "erin"--boy this takes some serious flexibility!  






Being part of the pre-show:


----------



## cts900

^^Loves it!


----------



## IslandSpice

weB3now said:


> Doing laundry in Laponos and pajamas...will I EVER get used to the pitch on these things??!?!


 
I agree that the pitch is a beast. Cute though and loving the PJs ...I have the same VS set.


----------



## 9distelle

LavenderIce said:


> I haven't posted one of these in a while--an action shot with my sister.  I'm wearing cosmo python ADs and she's wearing YSL Tributes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the "erin"--boy this takes some serious flexibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being part of the pre-show:


Congrats!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

this picture is from a while back; my friend's wedding photographer snapped this shot & I didn't know until my friend tagged me on Facebook!

Nude VPs w/ Lanvin for H&M dress


----------



## lovely&amazing

^LOVE that pic!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *lovely*!

& today in the Zebra Tigresse Wedges:


----------



## Flip88

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *lovely*!
> 
> & today in the Zebra Tigresse Wedges:



very nice!


----------



## samina

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-cls-on-move-571094-113.html#post18101052





Nude Simples Action shot...my friend only took pics of the bottom half of my outfit...


----------



## hazeltt

LavenderIce said:


> I haven't posted one of these in a while--an action shot with my sister.  I'm wearing cosmo python ADs and she's wearing YSL Tributes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the "erin"--boy this takes some serious flexibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being part of the pre-show:



I love your outfit! HL + CL = 



lilflobowl said:


> this picture is from a while back; my friend's wedding photographer snapped this shot & I didn't know until my friend tagged me on Facebook!
> 
> Nude VPs w/ Lanvin for H&M dress



That's such a great picture! 



samina said:


> Nude Simples Action shot...my friend only took pics of the bottom half of my outfit...



The nude matches perfectly with your outfit!


----------



## stilly

*lilflobowl* - I love this picture!!! 



lilflobowl said:


> this picture is from a while back; my friend's wedding photographer snapped this shot & I didn't know until my friend tagged me on Facebook!
> 
> Nude VPs w/ Lanvin for H&M dress


----------



## erinmiyu

*lilflo *- lovely wedding shot!
*lav *- LMAO! it does take some flexibility


----------



## crystalhowlett

so cute, a Louboutin stretch! Fabulous song" louboutin shoes, she has to much pride her feet are killing her, i call it shoeucide" 



lilflobowl said:


> this picture is from a while back; my friend's wedding photographer snapped this shot & I didn't know until my friend tagged me on Facebook!
> 
> Nude VPs w/ Lanvin for H&M dress


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *hazeltt, stilly, erinmyu & cystalhowlett*! 

*crystal*, what song is that? It's cute!


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ its a rap song I heard on the radio by Fabulous "killin'em" or "you be killin'em". but its so true!! :tispy:


----------



## jenayb

Maiden Voyage!!! :salute:

Roma Python Biancas at the office...


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay*, so pretty!!!


----------



## jenayb

*erin*


----------



## jeshika

lilflobowl said:


> this picture is from a while back; my friend's wedding photographer snapped this shot & I didn't know until my friend tagged me on Facebook!
> 
> Nude VPs w/ Lanvin for H&M dress



haha such a cute picture! Were you stretching your toes? Love it!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Maiden Voyage!!! :salute:
> 
> Roma Python Biancas at the office...



very pretty!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Maiden Voyage!!! :salute:
> 
> Roma Python Biancas at the office...



Maybe it is just the photo....but the roma python seems to match your zipper dead on.  Those shoes are _unbelievable_.


----------



## jenayb

^^ How funny - they do look like they match!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> Maiden Voyage!!! :salute:
> 
> Roma Python Biancas at the office...



Ohh wow! I totally love these!!!


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - These look great on you!!! 




jenaywins said:


> Maiden Voyage!!! :salute:
> 
> Roma Python Biancas at the office...


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## lilflobowl

*crystalhowlett*, cute!

*jenay*,  that is amazing!

*jesh*, thanks! Definitely a toe stretch! I usually have to crack my toes (gross I know) after wearing heels for a while cos they get stiff so I think the photographer caught me in mid-crack&stretch


----------



## jenayb

For anyone who was in doubt as to whether you can wear the MBB with tights...


----------



## cts900

^^You look adorable! I am in tights today also! 

Me in my flannel new simples when I am supposed to be working....


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yay, tights twins!  

Fab flannels!!


----------



## Flip88

cts900 said:


> ^^You look adorable! I am in tights today also!
> 
> Me in my flannel new simples when I am supposed to be working....



very nice


----------



## GCGDanielle

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who was in doubt as to whether you can wear the MBB with tights...



STUNNING!


----------



## jeshika

*cts*, they look so cute! I would be distracted by them at work too if I were you! 

Holy MACKEREL, *jenay*! They look unbelievably HOT on you!!!! What a GREAT look. I cannot imagine you held out so long on these babies. They are so beautiful on you!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, *jesh*!! I know I can't believe I held out, either!


----------



## SassySarah

*Jenay* - love the MBB with tights!  
*cts* - love the flannel simples!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who was in doubt as to whether you can wear the MBB with tights...



great outfit!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> ^^You look adorable! I am in tights today also!
> 
> Me in my flannel new simples when I am supposed to be working....


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Maiden Voyage!!! :salute:
> 
> Roma Python Biancas at the office...



Beautiful!



jenaywins said:


> For anyone who was in doubt as to whether you can wear the MBB with tights...



Wow, these look amazing!



cts900 said:


> ^^You look adorable! I am in tights today also!
> 
> Me in my flannel new simples when I am supposed to be working....



Ohhh, love the flannel! Love tPF in the background too!


----------



## singsongjones

*Jenay*, I'm absolutely LOVING the MBBs with the tights...so cute...and of course you know the biancas are hot-to-death!!!! I keep going back and forth on whether or not to cancel my MBB pre-order, but your pic definitely has me leaning toward "keep"!

*Cts*, your flannels are adorable!!! Who can work wearing shoes that cute????


----------



## foxcieyello

Cute!  You also got TPF on the computer...LOL




cts900 said:


> ^^You look adorable! I am in tights today also!
> 
> Me in my flannel new simples when I am supposed to be working....


----------



## foxcieyello

I think I like it better with the tights, the MBBs don't contrast as much with your skin and it just kind of flows...loves it!



jenaywins said:


> For anyone who was in doubt as to whether you can wear the MBB with tights...


----------



## cts900

You ladies are all so sweet!  Thank you *foxcieyello, singsongjones, aoqtpi, missgiannina, Sassy, jesh, Flip*, and *jenay*!  You made my day!


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - I love the look!!! Beautiful!!!




jenaywins said:


> For anyone who was in doubt as to whether you can wear the MBB with tights...


----------



## stilly

You must be the most stylish person at work in those Flannels!!!




cts900 said:


> ^^You look adorable! I am in tights today also!
> 
> Me in my flannel new simples when I am supposed to be working....


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, hun.  It does make me stand out a bit from the Croc wearers, I must admit .


----------



## LVOEnyc

you ladies look hotttt! Jenay love the MBB/tights combo!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Lady Peep Batiks


----------



## Perfect Day

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks



Great outfit and your wish list is indeed a good one


----------



## l.a_girl19

*mrsMP*-WOW love your whole outfit! Perfection!

*Lavender*-O.M.G I love your Altadamas!!!! I am dying for something cosmo!!! How long ago did you get them? Beautiful outfit. I also love your sister's shoes. Shoe twins!!! Hehe

*Jenay*-Those Biancas are incredible! I am so glad you got the MBBs..they suit you so well. I am in love with the black ones the most now 

*Cts*-Flannel!!!! Nicccceee

*ilovecocochanel*-LP BATIKS


----------



## LavenderIce

hazeltt said:


> I love your outfit! HL + CL =



Thank you!  HL + CL is such an easy outfit to plan because they go together perfectly.  Now I want more of both.



erinmiyu said:


> *lav *- LMAO! it does take some flexibility



I have a greater respect for you and your flexibility.  I'm still recovering.  



l.a_girl19 said:


> *Lavender*-O.M.G I love your Altadamas!!!! I am dying for something cosmo!!! How long ago did you get them? Beautiful outfit. I also love your sister's shoes. Shoe twins!!! Hehe



Thank you!  I got my cosmo python AD when the Miami boutique opened in November 2009.  If you like that metallic sheen, look out for late SS2011 styles there will be other colors.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^thank you for the info


----------



## jenayb

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks


 
Oh MAN! 

Well worth the wait, IMO. These are stunning - and I would have never thought to pair them with green but they look amazing!


----------



## missgiannina

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *l.a_girl*!

Looking lovely, *ilovecocohanel*!


----------



## hazeltt

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks



I love the Batiks on you! They seriously look good with any outfit!


----------



## stilly

Bored in my hotel room on a work trip I took these shots.

Wearing some skinny jeans and my Burgandy Alti 160s


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> Bored in my hotel room on a work trip I took these shots.
> 
> Wearing some skinny jeans and my Burgandy Alti 160s



so pretty! who makes your jeans?


----------



## cts900

LOVE the color, *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *missg*!!!

They're 7 for All Mankind Gwenevere jeans...super skinny ankle zip leggings


----------



## inspiredgem

stilly - the color of those Alti's is stunning!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*jenay*, awesome look as always  The MBBs really do look great with tights!

*cts*, I imagine your pic would make a great wallpaper. Cute Simples!

*cocohanel*, love the Batik! Goes great with your outfit.

*stilly*, love love love the color of the Alti. Such a deep rouge! Goes great with your blue jeans.


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

Capt_Longshanks said:


> *stilly*, love love love the color of the Alti. Such a deep rouge! Goes great with your blue jeans.



I agree


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> ^^You look adorable! I am in tights today also!
> 
> Me in my flannel new simples when I am supposed to be working....



Love this! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Bored in my hotel room on a work trip I took these shots.
> 
> Wearing some skinny jeans and my Burgandy Alti 160s


LOVE the alti's! 



jenaywins said:


> For anyone who was in doubt as to whether you can wear the MBB with tights...



HOT mamma!!!!! Love it! 

*ilovecoco:* Love the batiks! 


Sorry if i missed anyone.


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, sweetpea. 

Thank you, *Capt_Longshanks*! Good idea!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *inspired, Capt Longshanks, Tina & clothingguru*!!!

I love the Altis. They're perfect dressed down with jeans and dressed up with dresses and skirts. This is the first time I'm worn them on a business trip and to the airport.


----------



## jenayb

Panier 120s at the office!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Panier 120s at the office!



Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thank you! They are really hurting my feet, though!!


----------



## 9distelle

jenaywins said:


> Panier 120s at the office!


So pretty!!!
Love your nail polish as well!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Panier 120s at the office!



These are so cute! I love this combo the best!


----------



## hazeltt

stilly said:


> Bored in my hotel room on a work trip I took these shots.
> 
> Wearing some skinny jeans and my Burgandy Alti 160s



I love the contrast between the burgundy and the black! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*, I am so sorry the Panier are hurting your feet .  They are darn cute.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *hazeltt*!!! I just love the height and toe cleavage of the Altis!!!

*jenay* - Very sexy!!! Hopefully they'll get more comfortable with more wearings...


----------



## crazzee_shopper

So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share


----------



## Faraasha

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share



So gorgeous!! And congrats hun!


----------



## cts900

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share



So special!  Thank you for sharing these with us, hun.


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share


 
OMG *V* I am seriously tearing up over here! 

Congratulations on the wedding - and the fabulous shoes! I love the SF backdrop!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

oh...wedding's not until may. pre-wedding day photo shoot so we wouldnt have to worry on the big day that we got the pics that we wanted. 

but thank you


----------



## missgiannina

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share


beautiful photos!


----------



## cfellis522

Absolutely stunning!  Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share


 
Beautiful shoes!!! Love the photos!!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> oh...wedding's not until may. pre-wedding day photo shoot so we wouldnt have to worry on the big day that we got the pics that we wanted.
> 
> but thank you



Lol, I thought it happened a little quick! I'm kinda slow on the uptake sometimes.


----------



## icecreamom

*Crazzee*, Luvs your pic 

*Jenay*, I must have those...


----------



## carlinha

beautiful pics *crazzee*!!!  makes me all nostalgic!

some actions shots of maiden voyages! (sorry for the blurry BB pics)

Ruby Lady Clou in the car






Beige Nappa MBB having dinner at our favorite chinese food restaurant


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous!


----------



## cfellis522

Carlinha - Both are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## jeshika

*C*, you must be the most fabulous lady in the room! Love those babies!


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> beautiful pics *crazzee*!!! makes me all nostalgic!
> 
> some actions shots of maiden voyages! (sorry for the blurry BB pics)
> 
> Ruby Lady Clou in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB having dinner at our favorite chinese food restaurant


 
I love these shots *carlinha*!!! So sexy!!!


----------



## PeepToe

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share


Those are pefect! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ready....Action!!


----------



## cfellis522

Gorgeous!  I love that barbie pink color!  I had to sell my feticha in that color as I just couldnt walk in them well.  Now if I could find Biancas like yours in a 38...   

Again, Just gorgeous!!!

Caroline


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you! They're my favorites! 

I'll keep my eyes peeled for a pair in a 38 for you!


----------



## cts900

*BlondeBarbie*: I am loving that shot!

*carlinha*: Those two pairs are pure hotness. 


Here are my LGs (and tPF) distracing me at work when I am supposed to be grading outlines....sorry for the enormous picture but I was too lazy to resize.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *BlondeBarbie*: I am loving that shot!
> 
> *carlinha*: Those two pairs are pure hotness.
> 
> 
> Here are my LGs (and tPF) distracing me at work when I am supposed to be grading outlines....sorry for the enormous picture but I was too lazy to resize.


 
tPF at work!!  

(me too!)


----------



## cts900

^^ Hey, as long as we get our work done, right!!??!!??


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^Absolutely!!

Thank you cts!!  Loving your shot too!


----------



## KarenBorter

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share



Love the "something blue" 

Simply beautiful and congrats !


----------



## PyAri

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing V!


----------



## KarenBorter

weB3now said:


> Doing laundry in Laponos and pajamas...will I EVER get used to the pitch on these things??!?!



I am SO HAPPY to know I am not the only one who rocks her CLs and PJs


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> beautiful pics *crazzee*!!! makes me all nostalgic!
> 
> some actions shots of maiden voyages! (sorry for the blurry BB pics)
> 
> Ruby Lady Clou in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB having dinner at our favorite chinese food restaurant


 
Aw these make me feel all warm and fuzzy. LOVE the ruby red!  



BlondeBarbie said:


> Ready....Action!!


 
You are caffeinated perfection, babe!


----------



## PeepToe

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ready....Action!!


 I can not believe how much I love that color! I am not a pink kind of girl and I am dying for those! Super hot lady!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^ Hey, as long as we get our work done, right!!??!!??


 
Hehe!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks so much Jenay & PeepToe!!


----------



## clothingguru

crazzee_shopper said:


> So I took pre-wedding photos ...wanted to share


CRAZZEE!!!!! !These are gorgeous shots!!! You look amazing! And the shoes....Oy boy! Stunning! Gorgeous dress!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Panier 120s at the office!



LOVE


----------



## clothingguru

carlinha said:


> beautiful pics *crazzee*!!!  makes me all nostalgic!
> 
> some actions shots of maiden voyages! (sorry for the blurry BB pics)
> 
> Ruby Lady Clou in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB having dinner at our favorite chinese food restaurant



 OMG!!!!! The ruby lady clou.... steals my heart every time! And the beige mbb's


----------



## clothingguru

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ready....Action!!



Love the bianca's  cute shot!


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> *BlondeBarbie*: I am loving that shot!
> 
> *carlinha*: Those two pairs are pure hotness.
> 
> 
> Here are my LGs (and tPF) distracing me at work when I am supposed to be grading outlines....sorry for the enormous picture but I was too lazy to resize.



LOVE!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> *BlondeBarbie*: I am loving that shot!
> 
> *carlinha*: Those two pairs are pure hotness.
> 
> 
> Here are my LGs (and tPF) distracing me at work when I am supposed to be grading outlines....sorry for the enormous picture but I was too lazy to resize.


I didnt like the LG until recently and they are by far my fav style right now! Sexy!


----------



## stilly

*BlondeBarbie* - So Pretty!!!

*cts* - Love the work pic!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you CG & stilly!!


----------



## cts900

*stilly:* Thank you so much! 

*PeepToe:* Thanks, hun.  It was a HG style for me forever and I feel honored to have two pair.  They are incredibly comfortable and I receive compliments whenever I wear them.


----------



## carlinha

Jade watersnake jenny - maiden voyage... after work drinks + dinner 

i think everyone was staring


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bb- *the barbie biancas look fab! 

*cts- *gorgeous like always

*carlinha- *oh course they were staring! they look smokin hot!


----------



## cts900

Thank you sweet *dezy*.

*Car.*..that picture is HOT!


----------



## icecreamom

*Carlinha* and *Cts* = HAWT


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> Jade watersnake jenny - maiden voyage... after work drinks + dinner
> 
> i think everyone was staring


 
Ohhh wooooww!!! They look so beautiful on you Did you spray them first?


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> *BlondeBarbie*: I am loving that shot!
> 
> *carlinha*: Those two pairs are pure hotness.
> 
> 
> Here are my LGs (and tPF) distracing me at work when I am supposed to be grading outlines....sorry for the enormous picture but I was too lazy to resize.


 
I just love the black suede on the LGs!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ohhh wooooww!!! They look so beautiful on you Did you spray them first?



no i didn't!  i was too scared to... but i got home actually and inspected the shoes before i put them away and to my horror, there was a small dirt mark on the inner part of the shoe.  i used the Apple Garde Suede and Nabuck cleaner, diluted with water, and a soft cloth, and i rubbed very gently on the shoe.  it removed the dirt mark right away, and no discoloration on it whatsoever after it dried!  i was so relieved!!!

i'll order the meltonian and try it on one of my pairs soon...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*CTS* lol this could be me anytime except for any my bed with a plethora of books and syllabi around me 

*carlinha* looking + dirty martini w/ extra olives = pure perfection


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> no i didn't! i was too scared to... but i got home actually and inspected the shoes before i put them away and to my horror, there was a small dirt mark on the inner part of the shoe. i used the Apple Garde Suede and Nabuck cleaner, diluted with water, and a soft cloth, and i rubbed very gently on the shoe. it removed the dirt mark right away, and no discoloration on it whatsoever after it dried! i was so relieved!!!
> 
> i'll order the meltonian and try it on one of my pairs soon...


 
Oh my goodness! Phew! They are really sensitive!! I am so happy it was fixable! I noticed a few stains on mine and I dont know what to make of it. I got the shoes like that and I haven't worn them yet...weird. I am so disappointed that I keep getting less than perfect pairs! I am wondering if I should try to clean them like you did...what do you think? I circled the stains or glue wtv it is lol


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *carlinha- *oh course they were staring! they look smokin hot!


 
Exactly my thoughts!! I am positive they were staring, I would have too


*CTS*, hotness!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you sweet *sobe *(so good to see you!), *VSG* (), *l.a_girl*, and *icecream*!

*Car,* what a smart approach!  So glad you got the stain out.  Whew!


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> Jade watersnake jenny - maiden voyage... after work drinks + dinner
> 
> i think everyone was staring


 
These are just stunning on you *carlinha*!!!GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Louboufan

You have gorgeous legs Carhlina. The Jennys look great on you!


carlinha said:


> Jade watersnake jenny - maiden voyage... after work drinks + dinner
> 
> i think everyone was staring


----------



## grace7

i just went through this entire thread...i love it so! the pics are the best!!! 

my praia espadrilles in the car on the way to dinner tonight.


----------



## Flip88

sobe2009 said:


> Exactly my thoughts!! I am positive they were staring, I would have too
> 
> 
> *CTS*, hotness!!



I completely agree!


----------



## BellaShoes

CL Meet in San Francisco yesterday.... there they gooooo!


Girl 6 caught us walking up Sutter!


----------



## cts900

grace7 said:


> i just went through this entire thread...i love it so! the pics are the best!!!
> 
> my praia espadrilles in the car on the way to dinner tonight.



Great polish!



BellaShoes said:


> CL Meet in San Francisco yesterday.... there they gooooo!
> 
> 
> Girl 6 caught us walking up Sutter!



This picture _delights_ me in every way.  Those are my girls!


----------



## cts900

Here are my rastas patiently waiting for everyone else to be ready for dinner.  I am always ready first.  Always ush:.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Black Patent Biancas!


----------



## *MJ*

cts900 said:


> Here are my rastas patiently waiting for everyone else to be ready for dinner.  I am always ready first.  Always ush:.



Love these on you...I just swoon for the Rastas every time I see them...so lovely!!! 

Oh, and I am just the opposite...I am the last one ready...ALWAYS. :true:


----------



## cts900

Very pretty, *coco*!

Aw, thanks lovely *MJ *.

Here are my bone HPs at work today and then after work patiently waiting to be put away next her camel VP cousin (who I will be wearing tomorrow).  I thought they looked pretty cute together!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

cts900 said:


> Here are my rastas patiently waiting for everyone else to be ready for dinner.  I am always ready first.  Always ush:.



What is hilarious about this picture is that your rasta's are next to a ROAD RIPPER! :lolots: Mama is ready to rip up the road and get to dinner what's taking everybody else so long lol 

ETA: lovely VPs your legs look a mile long in that first picture. Also on another note it's because of you that I fell in love and obsessively stalked and found a pair of rastas...all the way from the land of Oz


----------



## stilly

My Nude Pigalle Plato 140s yesterday when I wore them with some skinny jeans.


----------



## stilly

*bella* - The SF crew looks amazing!!!

*cts* - You look beautiful as always!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

My Simples during an intense session in the playroom with the kids (and dog)


----------



## Louboutin Kitty

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you for all the lovely comments ladies  It is so sweet.  I finally got the pro photos from our photographer and he took some really beautiful shots.  He really liked the shoes and took a lot of focused shots of the shoes, here are some of his artsy photos


 
Oh wow. Speechless. Amazing photos and it all just looks perfect. Congrats and thank you for sharing!


----------



## MsCav2

Other styles/colors in cosmo ??  How much were the ADs when you got them ?





LavenderIce said:


> Thank you!  HL + CL is such an easy outfit to plan because they go together perfectly.  Now I want more of both.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a greater respect for you and your flexibility.  I'm still recovering.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I got my cosmo python AD when the Miami boutique opened in November 2009.  If you like that metallic sheen, look out for late SS2011 styles there will be other colors.


----------



## BijouBleu

Boulima taking a break after a wine and food pairing event.


----------



## Weirdlo23

At work today..yes, I have a small mirror at work I use to stare at my shoes.


----------



## bab

BellaShoes said:


> CL Meet in San Francisco yesterday.... there they gooooo!
> 
> 
> Girl 6 caught us walking up Sutter!


 
cool pic!


----------



## Melocoton

Weirdlo23 said:


> View attachment 1377629
> 
> At work today..yes, I have a small mirror at work I use to stare at my shoes.


This is a genius idea!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Boulima taking a break after a wine and food pairing event.



Hehe, how were those in the grass!?


----------



## BijouBleu

I had actually just treated them so they were fine. Thinking back on it, they (the heels) also didn't sink into the grass as my other heels have in the past? Great weight distribution on these.



jenaywins said:


> Hehe, how were those in the grass!?


----------



## cts900

marazul espadrilles in the work loo


----------



## SassySarah

^^cts so cute and looks comfy!


----------



## imskyhigh

my piggies taking a little break... enjoying the view.


----------



## *MJ*

Love those *CTS*!! They look perfect for spring and summer!!


----------



## *MJ*

imskyhigh said:


> my piggies taking a little break... enjoying the view.



Love the piggies!! And that view!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Weirdlo23 said:


> View attachment 1377629
> 
> At work today..yes, I have a small mirror at work I use to stare at my shoes.


Genious!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

BijouBleu said:


> Boulima taking a break after a wine and food pairing event.





jenaywins said:


> Hehe, how were those in the grass!?



That was my first thought too!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

imskyhigh said:


> my piggies taking a little break... enjoying the view.



Very cool shot!


----------



## jamidee

Taking a break from my SO date to stare at my Ariella Talons in the bathroom mirror.I took at least 10 pictures because the lighting was soo poor I was having a hard time capturing the beauty of the shoes. That and the skinny jeans kind of took away from them. I'm pretty sure every girl was green with envy in the bathroom...and I too... think people stare! I mean, I would stare at my soles. The SO asked when after I took longer than usual,"what were you doing...staring at your Cls?" such a smart boy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sitting in front of the comp stalking my usual haunt, TPF!. Modeling the declic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taking pics of my pretty Sexy Glitter Slings while I sit. I always get caught staring at my shoes, but I'm not embarrassed...nosireee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Modeling the Ron Ron Bronze Glitterart while my sister takes a pic of my lovely feet before a night out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a bad start for getting my first pair 4 months ago, eh? heeehee  Just need a pigalle and a VP modeling shot!
Ohhh shoes, how you complete me!


----------



## Perfect Day

So many fabulous CL's worn by you all.


----------



## jamidee

Trying out the Sock trick with my pigalles....and my VS slipper socks 





Now sporting the Piggies during a "stare at my CLs bathroom break", the beveled mirror really doesn't help out the physique...definitely can't afford to have my body doubled in any way, but it's the shoes that count in this pic! Even cutting out on precious piggie! "Hey, girl with the texts... move over! I'm trying to photograph my CLs here!"


----------



## cts900

^^That is adorable!  You should search and post this in the CLs with socks thread also .

Thank you **MJ** and* Sarah*!!!!


----------



## carlinha

fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
*regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup 




shoes are as follows (L-R): 
red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass madame claude, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota


----------



## Texlatina

jamidee said:


> Trying out the Sock trick with my pigalles....and my VS slipper socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sporting the Piggies during a "stare at my CLs bathroom break", the beveled mirror really doesn't help out the physique...definitely can't afford to have my body doubled in any way, but it's the shoes that count in this pic! Even cutting out on precious piggie! "Hey, girl with the texts... move over! I'm trying to photograph my CLs here!"



Love the photo (except the rude texting girl).

Did the socks trick work?


----------



## Texlatina

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes are as follows (L-R):
> red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass madame claude, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



You all look BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Wish we had a CL "Mini meetup" in Dallas! <hint hint>


----------



## jamidee

Texlatina said:


> Love the photo (except the rude texting girl).
> 
> Did the socks trick work?



Yes!!  they fit like a dream now


----------



## Omaha_2072

My leopard pony hair Lady Claudes...

It was raining on/off again since Saturday in Chicago. So I wore my Lady Claudes down to the hotel Lounge for drinks with my SO. Then I went back up to our room and changed into my Cramberry patent leather Altadamas before heading out for dinner and to see Blue Man Group. My SO was like..."are you seriously going to change shoes again?" All I could do is laugh and think of TPF!


----------



## cts900

*carlinha*: I just_ love _this picture.  

*Omaha*: Adorable!


----------



## claudis_candy

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!! :tpfrox::rockettes:


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Taking a break from my SO date to stare at my Ariella Talons in the bathroom mirror.I took at least 10 pictures because the lighting was soo poor I was having a hard time capturing the beauty of the shoes. That and the skinny jeans kind of took away from them. I'm pretty sure every girl was green with envy in the bathroom...and I too... think people stare! I mean, I would stare at my soles. The SO asked when after I took longer than usual,"what were you doing...staring at your Cls?" such a smart boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in front of the comp stalking my usual haunt, TPF!. Modeling the declic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking pics of my pretty Sexy Glitter Slings while I sit. I always get caught staring at my shoes, but I'm not embarrassed...nosireee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling the Ron Ron Bronze Glitterart while my sister takes a pic of my lovely feet before a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad start for getting my first pair 4 months ago, eh? heeehee  Just need a pigalle and a VP modeling shot!
> Ohhh shoes, how you complete me!


 

I love your pics *jamidee*!!!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Trying out the Sock trick with my pigalles....and my VS slipper socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sporting the Piggies during a "stare at my CLs bathroom break", the beveled mirror really doesn't help out the physique...definitely can't afford to have my body doubled in any way, but it's the shoes that count in this pic! Even cutting out on precious piggie! "Hey, girl with the texts... move over! I'm trying to photograph my CLs here!"


 

*jamidee* - The piggies look so sexy on you!!! Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes are as follows (L-R):
> red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass madame claude, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota


 
You girls look so amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

Quick pic of the Black Blue Leopard piggies I wore today...


----------



## Omaha_2072

I just cant seem to get enough of the Leopard print...



stilly said:


> Quick pic of the Black Blue Leopard piggies I wore today...


----------



## zjajkj

*stilly*, you wore it well


----------



## cts900

beautiful, stilly!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes are as follows (L-R):
> red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass madame claude, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



Love this!


----------



## Zophie

I haven't been on here in a while (trying to avoid temptation!) but I thought y'all might like this video.  A guy I know video'd me driving his Ferrari in my No Barre.  (though now I'm attracting some pervs on YouTube it seems hahaha)  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUkzO02IFhk


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Zophie said:


> I haven't been on here in a while (trying to avoid temptation!) but I thought y'all might like this video.  A guy I know video'd me driving his Ferrari in my No Barre.  (though now I'm attracting some pervs on YouTube it seems hahaha)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUkzO02IFhk



Lovely manicure! I miss driving stick -- I hated it at first and now I miss it. 

BTW, I'm in New Orleans too! Where were you driving?


----------



## Zophie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Lovely manicure! I miss driving stick -- I hated it at first and now I miss it.
> 
> BTW, I'm in New Orleans too! Where were you driving?


 

oh, cool!  Nice to meet someone else in NOLA.  I was actually in San Diego for the video though, driving around a subdivision.  Can't do any serious driving in those shoes!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Zophie said:


> oh, cool!  Nice to meet someone else in NOLA.  I was actually in San Diego for the video though, driving around a subdivision.  Can't do any serious driving in those shoes!



Girl, you can't do any driving in this city without losing half your undercarriage  That's why I was curious where you were driving -- too smooth 

I had an Audi TT when I first moved here with the sports package (dropped). After I drove down the street and half of my car ended up in a hole the size of a ditch (let me repeat this: in the MIDDLE OF THE STREET) I had to sell it and buy an SUV. Still, sexy shoes + gorgeous pedi + stick shift = HOTNESS


----------



## imelda74

noah8077 said:


> I actually overheard some meth/crack ladies whispering and they said something about "painted her soles red". I was PISSED!


 
Haters are the worst.


----------



## imelda74

mrsMP said:


> in Vegas


 
Looking fab.  

I have a funny Vegas CL story, funny but sad.


----------



## imelda74

immashoesaddict said:


> I might as well post these babie here  Bored waiting for Dbf to get off his Ps3 , my easter shoe for today


 
OMG these are TDF


----------



## imelda74

clothingguru said:


> Loving all the action shots Ladies!
> Love those MMB's *Carlinha*!
> 
> Here are just a couple of action shots from the weekend
> 
> Here i am in my Frutti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Opals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardwick Banana's


 
OMG I NEED those Zebra shoes.


----------



## airina666

Me trying on the python batiks at CL Sydney and trying to balance myself. Hahah.


----------



## Flip88

Airina - they suit you, did you get them? If not, you should. In fact, I demand so


----------



## airina666

^^ Hahah thanks *Flip88*! No I did not get them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

airina666 said:


> Me trying on the python batiks at CL Sydney and trying to balance myself. Hahah.



Those are GORGEOUS SHOES!! I hope they came home with you!


----------



## *MJ*

airina666 said:


> Me trying on the python batiks at CL Sydney and trying to balance myself. Hahah.



So adorable!!! And yes...you MUST get the Batiks!!


----------



## cts900

*airina*: That is so cute .

*Zophie*: Fabulous! 


Here are my camel patent VPs all packed up and ready to go!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Omaha, dinitegrity* and *cts*!!!

*airina606* - Those Batiks are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

LOL!  Love how these are packed right next to the Nemo swim diapers.  



cts900 said:


> *airina*: That is so cute .
> 
> *Zophie*: Fabulous!
> 
> 
> Here are my camel patent VPs all packed up and ready to go!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *airina*: That is so cute .
> 
> *Zophie*: Fabulous!
> 
> 
> Here are my camel patent VPs all packed up and ready to go!



You comin' to visit me!?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mmmoussighi said:


> LOL!  Love how these are packed right next to the Nemo swim diapers.



Hey, nothing wrong with Nemo swim diapers! I'm partial to the Toy Story ones myself but the Nemo ones are just as classy!


----------



## cts900

*moussighi* and *Schnauzer*, .  Just behind my shoes is my DD's doll and both kids' swim gear beneath.  That is a very kid friendly setup :giggles:. 



jenaywins said:


> You comin' to visit me!?




Pretty close!  I just returned from Palm Springs :tumbleweed:.


----------



## Prada_Princess

airina666 said:


> Me trying on the python batiks at CL Sydney and trying to balance myself. Hahah.



shame you did not purchase - they look amazing on you


----------



## 9distelle

airina666 said:


> Me trying on the python batiks at CL Sydney and trying to balance myself. Hahah.


They look awesome on you!!!


----------



## LVoepink

fabulous pics everyone!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Pretty close! I just returned from Palm Springs :tumbleweed:.


 
Ok. I'll see you there!


----------



## mmmoussighi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with Nemo swim diapers! I'm partial to the Toy Story ones myself but the Nemo ones are just as classy!


----------



## cts900

I posted the story in the DIY thread, but here are my newly vibrammed graffiti flats "in the wild."  I think this pic is priceless .


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> I posted the story in the DIY thread, but here are my newly vibrammed graffiti flats "in the wild."  I think this pic is priceless .



.... I didn't notice the shoes at first but I DID notice that clock!! I have the same one in my kitchen  Dali-esque


----------



## Zophie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Girl, you can't do any driving in this city without losing half your undercarriage  That's why I was curious where you were driving -- too smooth
> 
> I had an Audi TT when I first moved here with the sports package (dropped). After I drove down the street and half of my car ended up in a hole the size of a ditch (let me repeat this: in the MIDDLE OF THE STREET) I had to sell it and buy an SUV. Still, sexy shoes + gorgeous pedi + stick shift = HOTNESS


 

I drive a Boxster and yep, it can be challenging in this city for sure!  Some of the potholes are bigger than my car.


----------



## Zophie

airina666 said:


> Me trying on the python batiks at CL Sydney and trying to balance myself. Hahah.


 
they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> *moussighi* and *Schnauzer*, .  Just behind my shoes is my DD's doll and both kids' swim gear beneath.  That is a very kid friendly setup :giggles:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty close!  I just returned from Palm Springs :tumbleweed:.



You definitely "baby" your shoes


----------



## airina666

*SchnauzerCrazy, *MJ*, cts900, stilly, Prada_Princess, 9distelle, Zophie, * - Thank you!!! Yes they are TDF!!!


----------



## cts900

*Karen*, 
*Schnauzer,* lol!  clock twin!


----------



## LavenderIce

An after lunch stop at Barneys last week with *Girl 6*--what better way to lift a girl's spirits than with something sparkly?






Later that week, *G6* and I waiting for *Roussel*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LavenderIce said:


> An after lunch stop at Barneys last week with *Girl 6*--what better way to lift a girl's spirits than with something sparkly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that week, *G6* and I waiting for *Roussel*



Adorable photos! Do you both have the strass?


----------



## LavenderIce

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Adorable photos! Do you both have the strass?



I have a DIY merdian blue NP.  *Girl 6* has several strasses in her collection.  We took the pic trying on the MB Fifi for fun.


----------



## erinmiyu

love those pics, *lav*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LavenderIce said:


> An after lunch stop at Barneys last week with *Girl 6*--what better way to lift a girl's spirits than with something sparkly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that week, *G6* and I waiting for *Roussel*



Sounds like you guys had fun shopping! thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> An after lunch stop at Barneys last week with *Girl 6*--what better way to lift a girl's spirits than with something sparkly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that week, *G6* and I waiting for *Roussel*



Love the pics *Lav*!!  You and *G6* have great taste!


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> An after lunch stop at Barneys last week with *Girl 6*--what better way to lift a girl's spirits than with something sparkly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that week, *G6* and I waiting for *Roussel*


 You two look gorgeous together! Nice to see you out having so much fun


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> I have a DIY merdian blue NP.  *Girl 6* has several strasses in her collection.  We took the pic trying on the MB Fifi for fun.




your DIY job looks great!


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks Imelda! So.. we wanna hear your story 




imelda74 said:


> Looking fab.
> 
> I have a funny Vegas CL story, funny but sad.


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> I posted the story in the DIY thread, but here are my newly vibrammed graffiti flats "in the wild."  I think this pic is priceless .



What a great pic *cts*!


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, babe!  How wonderful to "see" you!!!!!

*Lav*, those pics are adorable.  The idea of so many friendships blossoming in here is just so heartwarming.


----------



## imelda74

mrsMP said:


> Thanks Imelda! So.. we wanna hear your story


 
I think I posted it in the CL lovers thread.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Doing a midday shoe switch-a-roo at work lol


----------



## indypup

^


----------



## crazzee_shopper

KK i love both!


----------



## 9distelle

KlassicKouture said:


> Doing a midday shoe switch-a-roo at work lol


They look both great on your feet!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*indy*! 

Thanks *crazzee* and *9distelle*!


----------



## needloub

^^Both are gorgeous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *needloub*! 

Your avatar!


----------



## stilly

KlassicKouture said:


> Doing a midday shoe switch-a-roo at work lol


 
Love the shoes and the pic!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you, *stilly*!


----------



## Butterrfly

Trotting around St Kilda Beach, Melbourne, in my gray Trottinettes!! 

Beautiful day for their first outing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Butterrfly said:


> Trotting around St Kilda Beach, Melbourne, in my gray Trottinettes!!
> 
> Beautiful day for their first outing!



That's a great photo - congrats on a beautiful pair!


----------



## Butterrfly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's a great photo - congrats on a beautiful pair!



Thank you *SchnauzerCrazy*!


----------



## cts900

KlassicKouture said:


> Doing a midday shoe switch-a-roo at work lol



Loves them!



Butterrfly said:


> Trotting around St Kilda Beach, Melbourne, in my gray Trottinettes!!
> 
> Beautiful day for their first outing!



What a beautiful view!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *cts*! 

That pic is gorgeous, *Butterrfly*!


----------



## natassha68

Beautiful photo, thanks for sharing !





Butterrfly said:


> Trotting around St Kilda Beach, Melbourne, in my gray Trottinettes!!
> 
> Beautiful day for their first outing!


----------



## r6girl2005

I love my fur kids!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*r6,* Cute pic!! love the Mago's!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Jönathan;18810323 said:
			
		

> *r6,* Cute pic!! love the Mago's!!



Thank you Jonathan!!!


----------



## mal

KlassicKouture said:


> Doing a midday shoe switch-a-roo at work lol


oh, they are both fab!



Butterrfly said:


> Trotting around St Kilda Beach, Melbourne, in my gray Trottinettes!!
> 
> Beautiful day for their first outing!


Lovely!


r6girl2005 said:


> I love my fur kids!!!


OMG, just too gorgeous! (the shoes are OK too)


----------



## r6girl2005

mal said:


> OMG, just too gorgeous! (the shoes are OK too)



Hehe, awe


----------



## Butterrfly

KlassicKouture said:


> That pic is gorgeous, *Butterrfly*!





natassha68 said:


> Beautiful photo, thanks for sharing !





cts900 said:


> What a beautiful view!!!!!!!!!!





mal said:


> Lovely!



Thank you for the kind comments ladies, and also for letting me share!!


----------



## Butterrfly

r6girl2005 said:


> I love my fur kids!!!


 
Too cute!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *mal*!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hello ladies, just stopping in to say that you all look FABulous! I have missed so many beautiful purchases..


----------



## cfellis522

r6girl2005 said:


> I love my fur kids!!!


 

You look great and so do your "furry" kids!  Looks like you are ahving fun!  Love the Magos!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Hehe, awe


 
Love the picture!!! You look great!!!


----------



## cts900

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hello ladies, just stopping in to say that you all look FABulous! I have missed so many beautiful purchases..


----------



## KarenBorter

My friend and I out on Saturday night. It was by sheer coincidence that we both wore CLs ... this was the LDs maiden voyage. Unfortunately there weren't many who even KNEW what we were wearing on our feet LOL


----------



## mal

^^^


----------



## cfellis522

KarenBorter said:


> My friend and I out on Saturday night. It was by sheer coincidence that we both wore CLs ... this was the LDs maiden voyage. Unfortunately there weren't many who even KNEW what we were wearing on our feet LOL


 
Very nice!  Love the look!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> My friend and I out on Saturday night. It was by sheer coincidence that we both wore CLs ... this was the LDs maiden voyage. Unfortunately there weren't many who even KNEW what we were wearing on our feet LOL



Love!


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> My friend and I out on Saturday night. It was by sheer coincidence that we both wore CLs ... this was the LDs maiden voyage. Unfortunately there weren't many who even KNEW what we were wearing on our feet LOL



 love it


----------



## KarenBorter

I was wearing the LD's with this dress ... I don't think anyone got a full body shot.


----------



## cts900

KarenBorter said:


> My friend and I out on Saturday night. It was by sheer coincidence that we both wore CLs ... this was the LDs maiden voyage. Unfortunately there weren't many who even KNEW what we were wearing on our feet LOL



This is a great shot .


----------



## r6girl2005

Karen you look amazing!!



KarenBorter said:


> I was wearing the LD's with this dress ... I don't think anyone got a full body shot.


----------



## imelda74

Ok here's my Zeppalace's workin hard to earn enough money to buy her some more friends.


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Karen you look amazing!!



awww thank you *r6girl *and everyone  It was really exciting for me to wear those out with that dress. I think there is 1 or 2 more shoe shots from that night. I'll see if they materialize and post


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> This is a great shot .



thank you  There's one more with the spikeys and my LDs from the front. I'll see if I can get that one too


----------



## cts900

DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .



That's adorable!


----------



## BijouBleu

Awwww, so cute! I also love those shoes! I need a wedge so badly. 



cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Bijou* and *Schnauzer*!  Isn't she adorable?  I could eat her up.  

*Bijou*, I love CL espadrilles.  I wear them all the time and think they are a necessity for summer!


----------



## RedBottomLover

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


such a little diva, I love it! & your wedges of course.


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, hun! She is too cool for her own good already .


----------



## CelticLuv

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .



this is such a cute photo! cts, she is ADORABLE!!!
I am really loving your wedges too, that color is perfect for the summer!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .



:lolots:


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe how precious! Oh and the lavendar color is perfect!



cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


----------



## mal

cts900 said:


> Thank you *Bijou* and *Schnauzer*! Isn't she adorable? I could eat her up.
> 
> *Bijou*, I love CL espadrilles. I wear them all the time and think they are a necessity for summer!


Aw so cute! And, love the color of the Espadrilles!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love this mommy and DD pic!



cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


 
this pic just makes me smile.


----------



## cts900

Thank you *dezy, Lav,  mal, r6*, *Tina*, and *Celtic*!


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


OMG that s the cutest pic! How adorable! Love the Wedges as well


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .



Just AWWWW and her dress would look great with those shoes


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Karen* and *CG*! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't top the most adorable action pic ever of *cts* and her DD, but here is my sister (fuschia YSL Tributes) and I (rasta Greissimo ) waiting for the valet:


----------



## natassha68

Your foot looks perfect in those , I kind of kick myself for never getting that pair.





LavenderIce said:


> I can't top the most adorable action pic ever of *cts* and her DD, but here is my sister (fuschia YSL Tributes) and I (rasta Greissimo ) waiting for the valet:


----------



## natassha68

Love those on you !!! what a color !!





cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .


----------



## natassha68

Gosh I wish I lived out there with you all :shame:





LavenderIce said:


> An after lunch stop at Barneys last week with *Girl 6*--what better way to lift a girl's spirits than with something sparkly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that week, *G6* and I waiting for *Roussel*


----------



## cts900

natassha68 said:


> Love those on you !!! what a color !!



Thank you so much, sweetie!



LavenderIce said:


> I can't top the most adorable action pic ever of *cts* and her DD, but here is my sister (fuschia YSL Tributes) and I (rasta Greissimo ) waiting for the valet:



Awww, you are too precious.  I love this picture.  the rastas and you and your sister have such beautifully manicured toes! I love your polish! Gorgeous shot all around.


----------



## 9distelle

LavenderIce said:


> I can't top the most adorable action pic ever of *cts* and her DD, but here is my sister (fuschia YSL Tributes) and I (rasta Greissimo ) waiting for the valet:


Gorgeous both!  your beautiful painted big toe and how peeps!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Silver Specchio Differa 140

with RShocking Birkin Chevre 30cm

Mothers Day Dinner with DH


----------



## Clooky001

Me & the family at tgi's 








I loves these shoes so much & never noticed it but in these pics they look patchy!! IRL their really not that bad!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Those shoes are gorgeous, *Clooky*!

Loving these action shots!


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Me & the family at tgi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loves these shoes so much & never noticed it but in these pics they look patchy!! IRL their really not that bad!!



adorable. Yeah the RB looks patchy in photos, mine do as well and are a tad patchy but not bad at all


----------



## natassha68

All I can hear is the song in my head by Prince "You  Sexxy Mo87therr F66455er lol !!... super, you look fab !!!! 





Clooky001 said:


> Me & the family at tgi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loves these shoes so much & never noticed it but in these pics they look patchy!! IRL their really not that bad!!


----------



## r6girl2005

ilovecocohanel said:


> Silver Specchio Differa 140
> 
> with RShocking Birkin Chevre 30cm
> 
> Mothers Day Dinner with DH


 
Your Birkin....



ilovecocohanel said:


> Silver Specchio Differa 140
> 
> with RShocking Birkin Chevre 30cm
> 
> Mothers Day Dinner with DH





Clooky001 said:


> Me & the family at tgi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loves these shoes so much & never noticed it but in these pics they look patchy!! IRL their really not that bad!!



Just amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

*Clooky*, those are amazingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Clooky001 said:


> Me & the family at tgi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loves these shoes so much & never noticed it but in these pics they look patchy!! IRL their really not that bad!!


 
Great shots! Those were made for you!


----------



## r6girl2005

JINX!!!! hehe



jeshika said:


> *Clooky*, those are amazingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Feticha's maiden voyage at a wedding.


----------



## cfellis522

mmmoussighi said:


> Feticha's maiden voyage at a wedding.


 
They look great!  Good choice!    Good to see another Texan!!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

cfellis522 said:


> They look great!  Good choice!    Good to see another Texan!!!!


 
Thanks so much!  and hurray for Texas!  I've been traveling a lot the last few weeks, and it's always so good to be home!


----------



## stilly

mmmoussighi said:


> Feticha's maiden voyage at a wedding.


 
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Clooky001 said:


> Me & the family at tgi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loves these shoes so much & never noticed it but in these pics they look patchy!! IRL their really not that bad!!


 
Great pics!!!
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## cts900

Great shots *mmmoussighi, Clooky,* and *ilovecocohanel*!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

cts900 said:


> DD had to get in on the shot...she is checking herself out in the mirror .



What is this severe cuteness! I die I die.  Look at that little top knot  Oh wait yeah you shoes look great here too lol I want to play too!


----------



## mmmoussighi

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks, Stilly!  You give me a lot to aspire to!  

BTW, because of your inspiration, I got my first pair of piggies in the mail this week, and I'm still stumbling around the house practicing, but I hope to get it soon!


----------



## mmmoussighi

cts900 said:


> Great shots *mmmoussighi, Clooky,* and *ilovecocohanel*!


 
Thanks, CTS!


----------



## stilly

mmmoussighi said:


> Thanks, Stilly! You give me a lot to aspire to!
> 
> BTW, because of your inspiration, I got my first pair of piggies in the mail this week, and I'm still stumbling around the house practicing, but I hope to get it soon!


 
I hope you love your new piggies!!! 
Just practice a little and you'll be fine...


----------



## kvjohns614

mmmoussighi said:


> Thanks, Stilly! You give me a lot to aspire to!
> 
> BTW, because of your inspiration, I got my first pair of piggies in the mail this week, and I'm still stumbling around the house practicing, but I hope to get it soon!


 
YAY, for your first pair pf piggies!!!! Stilly has also insipred me and my first pair of piggies will be in ths week! Lets hope I can master them as well (especially since they are going to be my wedding shoes)


----------



## cts900

VeryStylishGirl said:


> What is this severe cuteness! I die I die.  Look at that little top knot  Oh wait yeah you shoes look great here too lol I want to play too!



Thank you so much for the sweetness.  You are welcome any time!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mmmoussighi said:


> Feticha's maiden voyage at a wedding.



you look beautiful! love the fetichas!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you look beautiful! love the fetichas!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## shaggy360

Zophie said:


> I haven't been on here in a while (trying to avoid temptation!) but I thought y'all might like this video.  A guy I know video'd me driving his Ferrari in my No Barre.  (though now I'm attracting some pervs on YouTube it seems hahaha)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUkzO02IFhk



Hi Zophie! 

Glad to see you here too! Video and all!


----------



## claudis_candy

sth from first day out


----------



## stilly

claudis_candy said:


> sth from first day out


 

Love the look!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## Redsolecollect

Stella Mccartney tank top
Marc by Marc Jacobs pants
Daffodil 
Birkin 35 togo gold HW (lol at my silver HW on my bed, I was having trouble making up my mind)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Redsolecollect said:


> Stella Mccartney tank top
> Marc by Marc Jacobs pants
> Daffodil
> Birkin 35 togo gold HW (lol at my silver HW on my bed, I was having trouble making up my mind)


 
That looks stunning Redsolecollect!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

At the airport





About to go into the bathroom to take a full body pic 
 Off to Florida!


----------



## Jönathan

^ Cute Pic!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Another one in the Air Canada lounge, fully body mirror pic. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## poppyseed

^^love your jeans in this one - what are they if you dn't mind me asking?


----------



## KarenBorter

LouboutinHottie said:


> Another one in the Air Canada lounge, fully body mirror pic. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.



So cute little lady! Love the look!


----------



## poppyseed

a little "under table" shot at my sister's wedding




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Redsolecollect said:


> Stella Mccartney tank top
> Marc by Marc Jacobs pants
> Daffodil
> Birkin 35 togo gold HW (lol at my silver HW on my bed, I was having trouble making up my mind)


 
Fabulous!! (I love your bed!!)


----------



## Luv n bags

My Rastas are being stalked!


----------



## jeshika

tigertrixie said:


> My Rastas are being stalked!



Who's Pebbles' friend??????? What a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

jeshika said:


> Who's Pebbles' friend??????? What a cutie
> 
> Thats Baby...she is about 7 months old and we adopted her from the Humane Society when she was 8 weeks ago.  Even though she is bigger than Pebbles now, she follows her around like a little shadow.


----------



## inspiredgem

tigertrixie said:


> My Rastas are being stalked!



  Your kitty is adorable!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks, Inspiredgem.  She has stripes and spots, like a cross between a tiger and a leopard.  Her markings are so interesting.


----------



## jeshika

*TT*, baby is BEAUTIFUL! I love her soft, smoky grey coloring! congrats on your recent addition! do baby and pebbles get along? you need to post pictures of her and Pebbles in the cat owners thread!

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/cat-owners-club-pics-of-your-babies-299915-239.html

love the rastas on you too!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> My Rastas are being stalked!



she is GORGEOUS!! And the shoes also but your kitty -- I'm in love!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> *TT*, baby is BEAUTIFUL! I love her soft, smoky grey coloring! congrats on your recent addition! do baby and pebbles get along? you need to post pictures of her and Pebbles in the cat owners thread!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/cat-owners-club-pics-of-your-babies-299915-239.html
> 
> love the rastas on you too!!!



Page has been bookmarked ... thunder and roxy incoming soon!


----------



## KarenBorter

tigertrixie said:


> My Rastas are being stalked!



OMG this is the cutest picture ... haha the kitteh is VERY interested in da shoooooz


----------



## LouboutinHottie

poppyseed said:


> ^^love your jeans in this one - what are they if you dn't mind me asking?



Haha I don't mind  they are Abercrombie Jeggings


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I spent most of the afternoon at the salon for another Keratin Complex Smoothing treatment (can't believe it's been three months already! Crazy how fast time flies without me realizing it) and took this photo while wearing a super-duper fancy plastic shower cap and the Luxura:






The sticker placement seemed rather perfect


----------



## gymangel812

black/black lady peep in action at a park for a bday party:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

gymangel812 said:


> black/black lady peep in action at a park for a bday party:



Sexy shoes & great pedi!! Reminded me that I need to go


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I spent most of the afternoon at the salon for another Keratin Complex Smoothing treatment (can't believe it's been three months already! Crazy how fast time flies without me realizing it) and took this photo while wearing a super-duper fancy plastic shower cap and the Luxura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sticker placement seemed rather perfect


 
I want a pair of these - the more I see them, the more I want them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> I want a pair of these - the more I see them, the more I want them!



They're actually VERY comfortable compared to most of my other pairs! I loved them from the first time I saw them but was worried I wouldn't wear them as often as some of the others -- Aegis and I "talked" about that very thing about two weeks ago! -- but actually they're very versatile! They're great with jeans! I think you should definitely them!!


----------



## itsonly4me

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I spent most of the afternoon at the salon for another Keratin Complex Smoothing treatment (can't believe it's been three months already! Crazy how fast time flies without me realizing it) and took this photo while wearing a super-duper fancy plastic shower cap and the Luxura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sticker placement seemed rather perfect


 

These are super cute!  I was also at the hair salon today but was afraid of getting hair dye on my shoes as I had to leave them at home.


----------



## lil tote

tigertrixie said:


> My Rastas are being stalked!



Cute pic


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Another one in the Air Canada lounge, fully body mirror pic. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.



Aw super adorable! Have fun in FL!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Aw super adorable! Have fun in FL!



Thanks I am!  I bought 5 pairs of shoes today... :shame: I don't need any more shoes!!! They just magically cling to me LOL


----------



## aoqtpi

In the lunchroom at work


----------



## cts900

^^Soooooooooooo pretty......


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Trying on the Lady Clou @ David's in TO.


----------



## NY_Mami

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on the Lady Clou @ David's in TO.


 
OMGOSH!!!... I can't wait to get these... lol...


----------



## eggpudding

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on the Lady Clou @ David's in TO.



You look HOT!


----------



## eggpudding

gymangel812 said:


> black/black lady peep in action at a park for a bday party:



Oh my god, they are so sexy. I need a pair!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

eggpudding said:


> You look HOT!



Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

NY_Mami said:


> OMGOSH!!!... I can't wait to get these... lol...



Lucky! I'm not getting them  well let's just hope maybe


----------



## chloe speaks

tigertrixie said:


> My Rastas are being stalked!


 
I LOVE this photo! I miss my two kitties Max Mittenpaw & little grey kitty; they were not part of my life when I had CLs.


----------



## chloe speaks

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're actually VERY comfortable compared to most of my other pairs! I loved them from the first time I saw them but was worried I wouldn't wear them as often as some of the others -- Aegis and I "talked" about that very thing about two weeks ago! -- but actually they're very versatile! They're great with jeans! I think you should definitely them!!


 
They definitely look like a great summer shoe; of course they also come in red and beautyful purple . Good to know that they are comfy.


----------



## Miss T.

In the lab at work in my black jazz Decolletes.


----------



## erinmiyu

kind of a silly picture a friend took of me in my mauds and a vintage dress. i like it because i think it's very juergen teller for marc jacobs-esque.


----------



## ct462

erinmiyu, I have a strange urge to get a cherry coke now....


----------



## pixiesparkle

lol..DBF took this pic of me a while back..he managed to cut the rest of the upper half of my body out of the picture but kept my CLs in the centre


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

You all look fantastic! Love this thread


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Miss T. said:


> In the lab at work in my black jazz Decolletes.



That's such a classy looking shoe!



erinmiyu said:


> kind of a silly picture a friend took of me in my mauds and a vintage dress. i like it because i think it's very juergen teller for marc jacobs-esque.



I love it! Very 1950s to me 



pixiesparkle said:


> lol..DBF took this pic of me a while back..he managed to cut the rest of the upper half of my body out of the picture but kept my CLs in the centre



At least he knew to photograph the shoes! I'm always yelling "shoes, shoes" if he's got the camera


----------



## stilly

Love the pics *erin* and *pixies*!!!


----------



## Redsolecollect

black/black spikes pigalle 
catherine malandrino dress






I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!



Very pretty! I love the vibrant blue!


----------



## Redsolecollect

Thank you


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!


 
You look fabulous! I love the dress.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!


 
Omg! I wanted that dress so badly! It is gorgeous on you! Love the Piggies too!


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> lol..DBF took this pic of me a while back..he managed to cut the rest of the upper half of my body out of the picture but kept my CLs in the centre


 
Love this picture!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!



Love that dress, definitely gives a nice shape & the colour is beautiful; needless to say the Pigalle Spikes are gorgeous too!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!


*redsolecollect* you look AH-MAZING! That color looks so good on you. & the shoes are fabulous of course.


----------



## aoqtpi

Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!



Beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the action shots.


----------



## KlassicKouture

That dress is incredible, *Redsole*! You look smashing!!


----------



## stilly

Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!


 

Amazing outfit!!!
Love the dress and Pigalles!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight: 






Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:



Love it *Schnauzer* - you look awesome! What lipstick are you wearing btw?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

heiress-ox said:


> Love it *Schnauzer* - you look awesome! What lipstick are you wearing btw?



Thank you!! It's the cheapo kind - Maybelline Coral Crush 515. I layered it on and am IN LOVE with the color. It looks better on than in the tube


----------



## amazigrace

*schnauzer,* you look adorable - love the dress and shoes.
I have a request, though. Please change your profile pic. You are
so darling, but your profile pic looks absolutely nothing like you.
I couldn't believe it the first time you posted a pic here. Anyway,
you look great in your photo - the photo of you on the previous
page!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

amazigrace said:


> *schnauzer,* you look adorable - love the dress and shoes.
> I have a request, though. Please change your profile pic. You are
> so darling, but your profile pic looks absolutely nothing like you.
> I couldn't believe it the first time you posted a pic here. Anyway,
> you look great in your photo - the photo of you on the previous
> page!



Awww you're sweet! But who cares what I look like? Spartacus in that photo cracks me up -- he's still a goofy pup and his tongue is lolling to the side and he climbed on my lap even though there is no room... It's a fond memory for me


----------



## Redsolecollect

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Redsolecollect

Notte by Marchesa
Lady Page black satin red velvet




Stella McCartney silk sheer blouse
Phillip Lim skirt
Big lips 




Stella Mccartney blae shirt
Marc by Marc Jacobs silk tulip bow skirt
Fastissima bootie

Lol @ my beau sleeping in the background 


Sorry for the spam!


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you!! It's the cheapo kind - Maybelline Coral Crush 515. I layered it on and am IN LOVE with the color. It looks better on than in the tube


 Thank you - it definitely looks lovely & for the price you can't go wrong!


----------



## heiress-ox

Redsolecollect said:


> Notte by Marchesa
> Lady Page black satin red velvet
> 
> Stella McCartney silk sheer blouse
> Phillip Lim skirt
> Big lips
> 
> Stella Mccartney blae shirt
> Marc by Marc Jacobs silk tulip bow skirt
> Fastissima bootie
> 
> Lol @ my beau sleeping in the background
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spam!



You look great in all of these - the Big Lips are killers - how do you find walking in them?


----------



## Miss T.

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's such a classy looking shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! Very 1950s to me
> 
> 
> 
> At least he knew to photograph the shoes! I'm always yelling "shoes, shoes" if he's got the camera



Thank you, *SC*!


----------



## Miss T.

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you - it definitely looks lovely & for the price you can't go wrong!



Gorgeous outfits, *heiress*! I am loving the booties.


----------



## Miss T.

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:



Stunning! 
Fabulous dress, the color is so rich!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Redsolecollect said:


> Notte by Marchesa
> Lady Page black satin red velvet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney silk sheer blouse
> Phillip Lim skirt
> Big lips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella Mccartney blae shirt
> Marc by Marc Jacobs silk tulip bow skirt
> Fastissima bootie
> 
> Lol @ my beau sleeping in the background
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spam!



Love your style!


----------



## AEGIS

your body is stunning! 


Redsolecollect said:


> black/black spikes pigalle
> catherine malandrino dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress because I am very small in person and it gives me curves!


 
ahh with the hair you look very french. i guess it's the nawlins influence



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:


 

absolutely stunning.  how do you find walking in the city girl? i have a pair of exotic hung ups which i loove but cannot take more than three steps in before i need to sit down. but i refuse to let them go 



Redsolecollect said:


> Notte by Marchesa
> Lady Page black satin red velvet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney silk sheer blouse
> Phillip Lim skirt
> Big lips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella Mccartney blae shirt
> Marc by Marc Jacobs silk tulip bow skirt
> Fastissima bootie
> 
> Lol @ my beau sleeping in the background
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spam!


----------



## Redsolecollect

Not sure if the walking question is for me! :x Is it?


----------



## shaggy360

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> At least he knew to photograph the shoes! I'm always yelling "shoes, shoes" if he's got the camera


 
That's funny! My wife always yells "Face face" as I am always pointing the camera at her shoes!


----------



## AEGIS

Redsolecollect said:


> Not sure if the walking question is for me! :x Is it?




yes


----------



## Luv n bags

Baby is on her way to stalk my Pigalle Platos with her big brother watching her in action.


----------



## l.a_girl19

F1 is in Montreal so I thought I would take the Barbies out for a night on the town and participate somewhat in the festivities even though I don't really like car racing lol These are so fun! I received lots of compliments!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:



You always look so nice!!!


----------



## bobolo

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:


 beautiful


----------



## l.a_girl19

tigertrixie said:


> Baby is on her way to stalk my Pigalle Platos with her big brother watching her in action.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

grad ball - Pigalle Plato nude glitter






convocation - RB watersnake AD


----------



## r6girl2005

Stunning! Love the kitties too 



tigertrixie said:


> Baby is on her way to stalk my Pigalle Platos with her big brother watching her in action.



Barbie pink just makes me swoon! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> F1 is in Montreal so I thought I would take the Barbies out for a night on the town and participate somewhat in the festivities even though I don't really like car racing lol These are so fun! I received lots of compliments!!



You are adorable 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> grad ball - Pigalle Plato nude glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convocation - RB watersnake AD


----------



## AEGIS

Congrats on graduation.  I loove the color of your RB watersnake jennys




CEC.LV4eva said:


> grad ball - Pigalle Plato nude glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convocation - RB watersnake AD


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> grad ball - Pigalle Plato nude glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convocation - RB watersnake AD


 
You look amazing *C*!! Congrats on graduating med school! Good luck with your new job!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

r6girl2005 said:


> stunning! Love the kitties too
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie pink just makes me swoon!
> 
> 
> 
> You are adorable


----------



## carlinha

i love the photos in this thread!!!  some are so artistic!!!

date night with the hubby... with my beloved ruby lady clou


----------



## cts900

^^geez, *car*, you are smokin' in those!


Me, my beloved black graffitis, my DD, and a DVD in the mini-van during my son's swimming lesson.


----------



## aoqtpi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> grad ball - Pigalle Plato nude glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convocation - RB watersnake AD



Beautiful!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> i love the photos in this thread!!!  some are so artistic!!!
> 
> date night with the hubby... with my beloved ruby lady clou



Lookin' hot! Woot woot!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^geez, *car*, you are smokin' in those!
> 
> 
> Me, my beloved black graffitis, my DD, and a DVD in the mini-van during my son's swimming lesson.



Haha, too funny! These are awesome! What were you two watching?


----------



## cts900

Toy Story 3.....  Thanks, babe!


----------



## jeNYC

CEC.LV4eva said:


> grad ball - Pigalle Plato nude glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convocation - RB watersnake AD


 
That blue is sooooo beautiful! U didn't end up wearing any of those dresses that u asked about in the wardrobe section congrats though



carlinha said:


> i love the photos in this thread!!! some are so artistic!!!
> 
> date night with the hubby... with my beloved ruby lady clou


 
I just love the red!!! so fierce!



cts900 said:


> ^^geez, *car*, you are smokin' in those!
> 
> 
> Me, my beloved black graffitis, my DD, and a DVD in the mini-van during my son's swimming lesson.


 
So cute and comfy





Just stretching my patent Ron Ron


----------



## hazeltt

jeNYC said:


> That blue is sooooo beautiful! U didn't end up wearing any of those dresses that u asked about in the wardrobe section congrats though
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the red!!! so fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stretching my patent Ron Ron



This is so cute! Love all the ron rons and all the CL shoeboxes!


----------



## cfellis522

cts900 said:


> ^^geez, *car*, you are smokin' in those!
> 
> 
> Me, my beloved black graffitis, my DD, and a DVD in the mini-van during my son's swimming lesson.


 
Love them!  I do the same thing in my son's swim lessons!!!  Wore my black rosellas today doing the EXACT same thing.  Watched "How to Train Your Dragon".


----------



## cfellis522

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:


 
Schnauzer - You look OUTSTANDING!  STUNNING!  I love that dress on you!  What I want to know is what it is going to take to get you and Zophie up here to Dallas for a weekend to go shopping or a meetup / both!  I think several of us are going to try and go to a concert on 7/9 if interested...  Again, thanks for sharing!  Beautiful!

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

carlinha said:


> i love the photos in this thread!!! some are so artistic!!!
> 
> date night with the hubby... with my beloved ruby lady clou


 
Carlinha - 

You always look stunning!  Love teh ruby Lady Clou on you!  

Caroline


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cfellis522 said:


> Schnauzer - You look OUTSTANDING!  STUNNING!  I love that dress on you!  What I want to know is what it is going to take to get you and Zophie up here to Dallas for a weekend to go shopping or a meetup / both!  I think several of us are going to try and go to a concert on 7/9 if interested...  Again, thanks for sharing!  Beautiful!
> 
> Caroline



That is so sweet! Compliments AND an invitation?!  Personally, I'd LOVE to come to Dallas but (there is always a but!) my DH and I were planning to go on vacation in early June which fell through because of his work and that has tentatively been moved to early July... I won't know what's going on until July 1st or 2nd but please keep me posted!


----------



## cfellis522

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That is so sweet! Compliments AND an invitation?!  Personally, I'd LOVE to come to Dallas but (there is always a but!) my DH and I were planning to go on vacation in early June which fell through because of his work and that has tentatively been moved to early July... I won't know what's going on until July 1st or 2nd but please keep me posted!


 
Well you and DH are ALWAYS welcome to come up here to Dallas for a weekend and we can go out on the town.  Maybe get a few other local tPFrs along as well!  Maybe my hubby and I will just have to head done to New Orleans to visit you and Zophie!  

Caroline


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cfellis522 said:


> Well you and DH are ALWAYS welcome to come up here to Dallas for a weekend and we can go out on the town.  Maybe get a few other local tPFrs along as well!  Maybe my hubby and I will just have to head done to New Orleans to visit you and Zophie!
> 
> Caroline



we'd love to see you in NOLA! Quite a few festivals are coming in the coming months so it may be a good time to go - if you ignore the weather


----------



## xlovely

I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement! 
Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:




Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:





Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:









Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Congrats on your graduation and for your stunning footwear choices


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats on your graduation and for your stunning footwear choices



Thank you!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeNYC said:


> That blue is sooooo beautiful! U didn't end up wearing any of those dresses that u asked about in the wardrobe section congrats though



haha yeah... I changed my mind way too many times about the dresses. In the end, everything worked out!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yolanda spikes sunning themselves yesterday at dinner...


----------



## icecreamom

xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Congrats!!


----------



## Stephanie***

xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



what an amazing pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

Great pic of your shoes, *nakie!*


----------



## rdgldy

*naked*, what a cute shot!
*xlovely*, congrats on your graduation.


----------



## xlovely

icecreamom said:


> Congrats!!





Stephanie*** said:


> what an amazing pic!!!!!!!!!!!!





rdgldy said:


> *naked*, what a cute shot!
> *xlovely*, congrats on your graduation.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yolanda spikes sunning themselves yesterday at dinner...



Love this picture! Spikes are amazing!


----------



## Luv n bags

Going to dinner in my Treoplis a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> Going to dinner in my Treoplis a couple of weeks ago.



Lovely! I love the pop of color with the Stam!


----------



## sobe2009

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yolanda spikes sunning themselves yesterday at dinner...



Love this picture. The black on black really looks amazing


----------



## sobe2009

*Tigertrixie*: Love the combination, great shot

*Xlovely*: First congratulations for your recent graduation and what a great pictures you have! .... Love the pop of the red, when you are receiving your diploma. Just perfect!


----------



## AEGIS

Congrats!





xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> ^^geez, *car*, you are smokin' in those!
> 
> 
> Me, my beloved black graffitis, my DD, and a DVD in the mini-van during my son's swimming lesson.



thanks *cts*!  this is a great shot i love it!



aoqtpi said:


> Lookin' hot! Woot woot!



thanks *aoqtpi*!



jeNYC said:


> I just love the red!!! so fierce!
> 
> 
> Just stretching my patent Ron Ron



thanks *jenyc*!  great socks!



cfellis522 said:


> Carlinha -
> 
> You always look stunning!  Love teh ruby Lady Clou on you!
> 
> Caroline



thank you *cara*!



xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



congrats on an amazing accomplishment *xlovely*!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yolanda spikes sunning themselves yesterday at dinner...



love them *naked*!



tigertrixie said:


> Going to dinner in my Treoplis a couple of weeks ago.



a great pop of color *TT*!


----------



## carlinha

hanging out at home the other night:
DH: "honey, your shoes don't match" :lolots:


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *car*! Loving the mixed pair! 

*tiger*: I have always loved those booties.  
*
naked*: Such an artistic shot! 

*xlovely*: HUGE congrats.  Those pictures are priceless.  Your brother done good! 

*cfellis*: Hee hee hee....cheers to the motherhood! 

*jeNYC*: Thanks, babe.  Adorable socks!


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> hanging out at home the other night:
> DH: "honey, your shoes don't match" :lolots:



Your Bibis!


----------



## needloub

carlinha said:


> hanging out at home the other night:
> DH: "honey, your shoes don't match" :lolots:


----------



## gheaden

^^Cute.  You ladies are taking lovely shots.  This has been a boring winter, and the warm weather is just really hitting NY-shots to come.


----------



## cts900

^^Can't wait!


----------



## xlovely

sobe2009 said:


> *Tigertrixie*: Love the combination, great shot
> 
> *Xlovely*: First congratulations for your recent graduation and what a great pictures you have! .... Love the pop of the red, when you are receiving your diploma. Just perfect!





AEGIS said:


> Congrats!





carlinha said:


> congrats on an amazing accomplishment *xlovely*!





cts900 said:


> *xlovely*: HUGE congrats.  Those pictures are priceless.  Your brother done good!



Thank you everyone! 
It was a very bittersweet day. I was happy to graduate but so so sad to leave my school and apartment :shame:



carlinha said:


> hanging out at home the other night:
> DH: "honey, your shoes don't match" :lolots:



I LOVE the bibis! I hope you don't think I'm weird but they remind me of dinosaurs hehe


----------



## gymangel812

these bibi ostrich keep tempting me... i think i will have to give into the temptation at some point lol.




carlinha said:


> hanging out at home the other night:
> DH: "honey, your shoes don't match" :lolots:


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> hanging out at home the other night:
> DH: "honey, your shoes don't match" :lolots:



I love this pic


----------



## Omaha_2072

At a wedding reception with SO this past Saturday...waiting at the bar for our drinks  I lasted 3/4 of the evening in my CL's before I had to break out my flats...SOOOO proud of myself for "toughing it out"!!!!


----------



## gheaden

nice *Omaha*

The green apple Un Voiler(?) out for a stroll 











And suede Materna on the train...


----------



## AllThingsFab101

Omaha_2072 said:


> At a wedding reception with SO this past Saturday...waiting at the bar for our drinks  I lasted 3/4 of the evening in my CL's before I had to break out my flats...SOOOO proud of myself for "toughing it out"!!!!


 
This is sooooo off topic but I love your foot tattoo! I have a tattoo on my right foot as well.


----------



## AllThingsFab101

tigertrixie said:


> Going to dinner in my Treoplis a couple of weeks ago.


 
Love the color of your Marc Jacobs Stam! It's so bold yet beautiful and feminine.


----------



## AllThingsFab101

xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## xlovely

AllThingsFab101 said:


> Congratulations on your graduation!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thank you! I LOVE it too! It's definitely my tattoo that gets the most recognition by random people.

Have you posted any pix of your foot tattoo?



AllThingsFab101 said:


> This is sooooo off topic but I love your foot tattoo! I have a tattoo on my right foot as well.


----------



## Omaha_2072

What an AMAZING action shot!!!! The red bottoms are screaming loud and clear  

Congrats on all your hard work!!!



xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:
> 
> 
> Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thanks so much Gheaden!

On the CL side, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that shade of green 

And as a fellow LV lover myself, I just have to ask...does your wife (I'm assuming that's your wife based on your previous posts) always hang her Cles on the outside of her Neverfull? Is she ever worried that it will unattach and she will forever lose it?

Edit: I just noticed, your wife has a foot tattoo too?!



gheaden said:


> nice *Omaha*
> 
> The green apple Un Voiler(?) out for a stroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And suede Materna on the train...


----------



## gheaden

Thanks, *Omaha*. She is my wife 

She's not worried, I think she is secure with the clasp.

Real big tattoo!


----------



## AllThingsFab101

Omaha_2072 said:


> Thank you! I LOVE it too! It's definitely my tattoo that gets the most recognition by random people.
> 
> Have you posted any pix of your foot tattoo?


 
I'm new to the forum, so I haven't posted any photos yet but I will definitely post photos and modeling pics when I pick up my new Loubies next week


----------



## gheaden

There is a sub-topic on here with people and their tattoos.


----------



## carlinha

my beloved Daffs out and about last night


----------



## needloub

Congrats *Carlinha*!!


----------



## cfellis522

Love them on you Carlinha!  Stellar looking!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> my beloved Daffs out and about last night



I know a lot of people think this shoe is too much but I love the Daff. You look terrific!


----------



## sleepykitten

Congratzz on graduation! let me guess, are you a Bruin



xlovely said:


> I graduated recently and wore CL's to the commencement!
> Miss Cristo's for the first commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Bianca's for the second commencement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my brother got some good pics of me getting my diploma on stage and hugging my favorite professor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## carlinha

needloub said:


> Congrats *Carlinha*!!



thanks *needloub*!



cfellis522 said:


> Love them on you Carlinha!  Stellar looking!!!



thanks *cara*!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know a lot of people think this shoe is too much but I love the Daff. You look terrific!



thanks *SC*!  you know i'm not one to ever think the daff is too much!  and to think we used to HATE this shoe!


----------



## sleepykitten

you look gorgeous


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I apologize in advance for the repeat performance but I wore the Paradis dress for the first time tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with Ferragamo brick clutch, McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, and my beige Daffodiles. Thanks for letting me share... again :shame:


----------



## xlovely

sleepykitten said:


> Congratzz on graduation! let me guess, are you a Bruin



Ahaha  I am! Are you?!


----------



## sleepykitten

xlovely said:


> Ahaha  I am! Are you?!


was a Trojan now a Cardinal
I actually attended my friend's commencement at UCLA!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sleepykitten said:


> you look gorgeous



Thank you so much!!! You're very, very sweet!


----------



## xlovely

sleepykitten said:


> was a Trojan now a Cardinal
> I actually attended my friend's commencement at UCLA!!!



Ooh!! For LS?! I'm supposed to not like you, but I don't


----------



## gheaden

Those look great Carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

met up with a lovely tpf-er for dinner/drinks...
and we had a loubi meet and greet!
me in lady peep python batik and her in gold archidiscos


----------



## ilovecocohanel

black crystal python altadama


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Lovely as usual!



carlinha said:


> met up with a lovely tpf-er for dinner/drinks...
> and we had a loubi meet and greet!
> me in lady peep python batik and her in gold archidiscos




That's a beautiful exotic! 



ilovecocohanel said:


> black crystal python altadama


----------



## needloub

ilovecocohanel said:


> black crystal python altadama



So gorgeous!!


----------



## airina666

Me and Ron Ron at a 30th birthday party last night.  Sorry about the crappy 2.0mp camera phone photos!


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> met up with a lovely tpf-er for dinner/drinks...
> and we had a loubi meet and greet!
> me in lady peep python batik and her in gold archidiscos


 Carlinha, I love looking at all your beautiful outfits and your skyhigh CL's.  I am in awe of you for being able to wear such high heels all over town!


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,* absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

ilovecocohanel said:


> black crystal python altadama



gorgeous *ilove*!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Lovely as usual!



thanks *SC*!



airina666 said:


> Me and Ron Ron at a 30th birthday party last night.  Sorry about the crappy 2.0mp camera phone photos!



looks like you had a lot of fun *airina*!



tigertrixie said:


> Carlinha, I love looking at all your beautiful outfits and your skyhigh CL's.  I am in awe of you for being able to wear such high heels all over town!



thanks *TT*!  believe me i don't walk all over town with them!  i drive and walk short distances and sit 



amazigrace said:


> *carla,* absolutely gorgeous!



thank you *amazigrace*


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> met up with a lovely tpf-er for dinner/drinks...
> and we had a loubi meet and greet!
> me in lady peep python batik and her in gold archidiscos


 
You both look fantastic!!! Great pics!!!




ilovecocohanel said:


> black crystal python altadama


 
These are gorgeous!!! Love them!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Baby is trying to figure out what kind of cat treat this is!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> Baby is trying to figure out what kind of cat treat this is!



 I love that photo!! SO Cute!


----------



## gheaden

tigertrixie said:


> Baby is trying to figure out what kind of cat treat this is!



Adorable, send that to Mr. Louboutin himself.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> Baby is trying to figure out what kind of cat treat this is!



Maybe we should get a thread going - "Pets & CLs" -- I mean, just about every pet owner here has photos of their babies checking out the goods. It would be an adorable way to commemorate our loves


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love that photo!! SO Cute!


 



gheaden said:


> Adorable, send that to Mr. Louboutin himself.


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe we should get a thread going - "Pets & CLs" -- I mean, just about every pet owner here has photos of their babies checking out the goods. It would be an adorable way to commemorate our loves


 
Thank you - Baby isn't a baby anymore, but she is still very nosy.

Schnauzer, great idea!


----------



## carlinha

stilly said:


> You both look fantastic!!! Great pics!!!



thanks *stilly*!



tigertrixie said:


> Baby is trying to figure out what kind of cat treat this is!



what an adorable pic *TT*!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe we should get a thread going - "Pets & CLs" -- I mean, just about every pet owner here has photos of their babies checking out the goods. It would be an adorable way to commemorate our loves



omg great idea *SC*!  why didn't we think of it before??!!?!  do it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you - Baby isn't a baby anymore, but she is still very nosy.
> 
> *Schnauzer, great idea*!





carlinha said:


> what an adorable pic *TT*!
> 
> 
> 
> omg great idea *SC*!  why didn't we think of it before??!!?!  do it!



Ladies... consider it done 

Would love to see your contributions


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies... consider it done
> 
> Would love to see your contributions



... never mind. It was shut down


----------



## CelticLuv

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... never mind. It was shut down



really? how come?

edit: never mind, I see the other thread posted.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CelticLuv said:


> really? how come?



The mod posted a link to "CL Lover's Pets" where people just post photos of their pets... I don't think it's the same at all but what can I say?


----------



## PetitColibri

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The mod posted a link to "CL Lover's Pets" where people just post photos of their pets... I don't think it's the same at all but what can I say?



I just saw the new thread I thought it was a great idea !
I don't think it's the same either with the other thread


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The mod posted a link to "CL Lover's Pets" where people just post photos of their pets... I don't think it's the same at all but what can I say?


 I agree not the same. Tho other thread was just for posting pics of your pets, yours was about pets bogarting CL photo shoots. I thought it was a great thread and I was getting ready to post in it. Boooooo!


----------



## sobe2009

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The mod posted a link to "CL Lover's Pets" where people just post photos of their pets... I don't think it's the same at all but what can I say?




Oh no!!!!! I was coming out of my luker mode and was getting ready to post... I guess no!! boooooooooooo


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... never mind. It was shut down


 
Thanks for starting the new thread! The old thread is not the same - we want to see pictures of CL's with your pets....not just pets!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PetitColibri said:


> I just saw the new thread I thought it was a great idea !
> I don't think it's the same either with the other thread





NANI1972 said:


> I agree not the same. Tho other thread was just for posting pics of your pets, yours was about pets bogarting CL photo shoots. I thought it was a great thread and I was getting ready to post in it. Boooooo!





sobe2009 said:


> Oh no!!!!! I was coming out of my luker mode and was getting ready to post... I guess no!! boooooooooooo





tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread! The old thread is not the same - we want to see pictures of CL's with your pets....not just pets!



Well, I PMed the Mod and asked if it was possible to reopen that thread -- hopefully she'll agree  I think it's a really cute way of showcasing our shoes


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, I PMed the Mod and asked if it was possible to reopen that thread -- hopefully she'll agree  I think it's a really cute way of showcasing our shoes


 
I hope so too! I was thinking of how happy Coconut would be (she loves getting her picture taken!)


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies... consider it done
> 
> Would love to see your contributions



that really just pissed me off how it got shut down and moved.  not being in the CL subforum means it will be forgotten and people won't post.  same thing happened when we started our CL Wedding Thread.  got moved to relationships subforum or whatever, and eventually died down


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PetitColibri said:


> I just saw the new thread I thought it was a great idea !
> I don't think it's the same either with the other thread





NANI1972 said:


> I agree not the same. Tho other thread was just for posting pics of your pets, yours was about pets bogarting CL photo shoots. I thought it was a great thread and I was getting ready to post in it. Boooooo!





sobe2009 said:


> Oh no!!!!! I was coming out of my luker mode and was getting ready to post... I guess no!! boooooooooooo





tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread! The old thread is not the same - we want to see pictures of CL's with your pets....not just pets!





xlovely said:


> I hope so too! I was thinking of how happy Coconut would be (she loves getting her picture taken!)





carlinha said:


> that really just pissed me off how it got shut down and moved.  not being in the CL subforum means it will be forgotten and people won't post.  same thing happened when we started our CL Wedding Thread.  got moved to relationships subforum or whatever, and eventually died down



I PMed the Mod and so did *KarenBorter* -- I think it's different from the existing thread because the photos have pets AND CLs and for that same reason, I think it should also stay in the CL subforum because it shows off our shoes. Maybe if more people expressed their sentiments directly to the Mod, they can re-open the thread?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies, so sorry for the massive repeat but the thread is open again! Laureen was NOT mean - she's actually very nice - and she's re-opened the thread. I can't wait for your contributions 



CelticLuv said:


> really? how come?
> 
> edit: never mind, I see the other thread posted.





PetitColibri said:


> I just saw the new thread I thought it was a great idea !
> I don't think it's the same either with the other thread





NANI1972 said:


> I agree not the same. Tho other thread was just for posting pics of your pets, yours was about pets bogarting CL photo shoots. I thought it was a great thread and I was getting ready to post in it. Boooooo!





sobe2009 said:


> Oh no!!!!! I was coming out of my luker mode and was getting ready to post... I guess no!! boooooooooooo





tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread! The old thread is not the same - we want to see pictures of CL's with your pets....not just pets!





xlovely said:


> I hope so too! I was thinking of how happy Coconut would be (she loves getting her picture taken!)





carlinha said:


> that really just pissed me off how it got shut down and moved.  not being in the CL subforum means it will be forgotten and people won't post.  same thing happened when we started our CL Wedding Thread.  got moved to relationships subforum or whatever, and eventually died down


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies, so sorry for the massive repeat but the thread is open again! Laureen was NOT mean - she's actually very nice - and she's re-opened the thread. I can't wait for your contributions


 
*laureen* is NOT mean 

will post pics when i get home later today!


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies, so sorry for the massive repeat but the thread is open again! Laureen was NOT mean - she's actually very nice - and she's re-opened the thread. I can't wait for your contributions


 
Yay, thanks Schnauzer for following up and getting the thread re-opened.  I can't wait to see everyones fur babies posing with all the beautiful CL's!


----------



## xlovely

My Miss Cristo's chillin on my feet at the hair salon yesterday!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

xlovely said:


> My Miss Cristo's chillin on my feet at the hair salon yesterday!



They look comfy!! Hope you had a great hair appointment 

...And that floor is so familiar! We have a converted warehouse condo and all our floors are poured concrete. I love the look of wood floors but will NEVER give up the practicality of concrete


----------



## aoqtpi

xlovely said:


> My Miss Cristo's chillin on my feet at the hair salon yesterday!



These look great on you!

Here I am pumping gas yesterday in my MBBs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> These look great on you!
> 
> Here I am pumping gas yesterday in my MBBs



Love the dainty bows


----------



## RedBottomLover

aoqtpi said:


> These look great on you!
> 
> Here I am pumping gas yesterday in my MBBs


Pumping gas in style, my kind of gal!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> These look great on you!
> 
> Here I am pumping gas yesterday in my MBBs


I am sure you stopped a few cars in those


----------



## cts900

I love, love, love the photos here.  Action shots are the BEST.

This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> I love, love, love the photos here.  Action shots are the BEST.
> 
> This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...



OHMAHGAAAWD that is amazing looking python! I love how you roll


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They look comfy!! Hope you had a great hair appointment
> 
> ...And that floor is so familiar! We have a converted warehouse condo and all our floors are poured concrete. I love the look of wood floors but will NEVER give up the practicality of concrete



They're only comfy with the foot petal in, without it the pitch is strangely very steep. My hair appt was really good, thanks! I am also a big big fan of poured concrete, makes the space look so stylish I think


----------



## xlovely

aoqtpi said:


> These look great on you!
> 
> Here I am pumping gas yesterday in my MBBs



I love this pic! Black MBBs + dark denim = super hot!


----------



## gheaden

Those Miss Cristo's do look incredibly comfy, *Xlovely
*
*aoqtpi*, nice shot!!

*cts*, on a Thursday, damn?  Wife and I need to roll with you two. 


Hanging by Horatio Boutique-Meatpacking District.


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *Schnauzer*, *RBL*, *PeepToe*, *gheaden* and *xlovely*!

Loving the python *cts*!

*gheadon*, your wife looks great! I want to visit this area soon!


----------



## roussel

OMG I love those pythons cts! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> I love, love, love the photos here.  Action shots are the BEST.
> 
> This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...



I think we could TOTALLY hang  

Very pretty shoes love love them


----------



## aoqtpi

Wearing my Fram patent VPs will altering my robe





And then enjoying a Cuban cigar and mojito on my balcony




I'm a little weird in that I hate cigarettes but really enjoy the occasional cigar :shame:


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Wearing my Fram patent VPs will altering my robe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then enjoying a Cuban cigar and mojito on my balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little weird in that I hate cigarettes but really enjoy the occasional cigar :shame:



Cigars rock ... especially good ones.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cute photo!! 


gheaden said:


> Those Miss Cristo's do look incredibly comfy, *Xlovely
> *
> *aoqtpi*, nice shot!!
> 
> *cts*, on a Thursday, damn?  Wife and I need to roll with you two.
> 
> 
> Hanging by Horatio Boutique-Meatpacking District.




I love that color -- and I say screw it to convention  Love your Cuban flavor: cigars & Mojitos... like being in Miami 


aoqtpi said:


> Wearing my Fram patent VPs will altering my robe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then enjoying a Cuban cigar and mojito on my balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little weird in that I hate cigarettes but really enjoy the occasional cigar :shame:


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> I love, love, love the photos here.  Action shots are the BEST.
> 
> This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...



OMGGGGG are you trying to KILL ME woman??!?!?!!


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Wearing my Fram patent VPs will altering my robe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then enjoying a Cuban cigar and mojito on my balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little weird in that I hate cigarettes but really enjoy the occasional cigar



I adore the cigar photo.  Too wonderful. 



KarenBorter said:


> I think we could TOTALLY hang
> 
> Very pretty shoes love love them



 I love my scotch and whiskey.  Thanks, babe. 



roussel said:


> OMG I love those pythons cts! Congrats!



Thank you! 



aoqtpi said:


> Loving the python *cts*!



Thank you!!!!!



gheaden said:


> Those Miss Cristo's do look incredibly comfy, *Xlovely
> *
> *aoqtpi*, nice shot!!
> 
> *cts*, on a Thursday, damn?  Wife and I need to roll with you two.
> 
> Hanging by Horatio Boutique-Meatpacking District.



We would love to hang with you and the Mrs. anytime .  She looks, as she always does, so cool and collected.  She must be a pleasure to be around.  Lucky, man! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OHMAHGAAAWD that is amazing looking python! I love how you roll



 This message made my night!  I mean....we HAD to celebrate, right?


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> OMGGGGG are you trying to KILL ME woman??!?!?!!



hahahahahaha....we were posting at the same time .  Sorry, sweet *car*...but I am soooo in love I have to photograph them constantly!

ETA: That is the best photo I have taken of them to capture what they _actually_ look like.  And with my blackberry of all things!


----------



## jeshika

*cts*, love the python HPs on you!!!  that color is amaaaazing!

ps. love the jameson in the shot too!


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts .

These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!


----------



## AEGIS

i love your stance in the circle.  lovely!



cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts .
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts .
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!



Lovely! And it finally opened, yay! How was it?


----------



## xlovely

cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts .
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!



Ahh you went! Im so jelly I wish I went too!! Was it fun? Exciting?


----------



## cts900

Thank you *xlovely, aoqtpi*, and *AEGIS*!!!  The new Cesar's space is larger than the Palazzo boutique and I did not really have a chance to look at anything because is was PACKED.  It was like red ants in there!  It looked like a great space but there were so many bodies and so many people handling the shoes that I had to get out of there pretty quickly.  I hugged my SA and split .


----------



## icecreamom

Cole Haan and Christian Louboutin are getting a little too close! 
(Silly pic! DF and I sitting on a bench eating Pinkberry)


----------



## Flip88

cts900 said:


> I love, love, love the photos here.  Action shots are the BEST.
> 
> This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...



Gorgeous shoe and I love the way ya roll


----------



## _Danielle_

Beautiful pics Ladies


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts .
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!



Lovely!



icecreamom said:


> Cole Haan and Christian Louboutin are getting a little too close!
> (Silly pic! DF and I sitting on a bench eating Pinkberry)



Great photo!



_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful pics Ladies



Way cool!!!!


----------



## cts900

Thanks* jance *and *flip*!

Love the his and hers shot, *icecream*.

Ridiculously sexy, *dani*!


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> Cole Haan and Christian Louboutin are getting a little too close!
> (Silly pic! DF and I sitting on a bench eating Pinkberry)



Aww, so cute!




_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful pics Ladies



Love the CLs + motorcycle!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

What an awesome photo!!



cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts .
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!



This is adorable 


icecreamom said:


> Cole Haan and Christian Louboutin are getting a little too close!
> (Silly pic! DF and I sitting on a bench eating Pinkberry)




Love the motorcycle photo - did you actually ride in them?!?!


_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful pics Ladies


----------



## _Danielle_

Thank you Ladies !! 
@@SchnauzerCrazy -- Ohh no It's not save to ride a bike like this,I drive only In Boots and right equipment !!


----------



## cts900

Thanks, babe!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

The Asia planes are in for Air Canada coming back from vacation in Florida.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LouboutinHottie said:


> The Asia planes are in for Air Canada coming back from vacation in Florida.



Very cute! Hope you had a good time in Florida!


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> Cole Haan and Christian Louboutin are getting a little too close!
> (Silly pic! DF and I sitting on a bench eating Pinkberry)




adorbs! 




_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful pics Ladies




love the contrast between feminine and masculine.




LouboutinHottie said:


> The Asia planes are in for Air Canada coming back from vacation in Florida.





hope you had a great time in FL! i love how you go through the airplane with cl's. im usually in uggs or flipflops


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> hope you had a great time in FL! i love how you go through the airplane with cl's. im usually in uggs or flipflops



Haha  I always dress up on airplanes!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very cute! Hope you had a good time in Florida!



Thanks I did.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

.


----------



## LavenderIce

cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts .
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!



I missed you by two days!  I was at the Forum Shops boutique on Sunday.  You are one woman I need to meet IRL.


----------



## cts900

^^Awwww, two days! I feel the same way. What a treat that would have been for me to meet you . 

Cute plane pics,* LH.* Hope your trip was wonderful!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

cts900 said:


> I love, love, love the photos here. Action shots are the BEST.
> 
> This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...


 

Were you in my house because I have BOTH of those shot glasses & Jameson!!! hahahaha 

Great picture!


----------



## cts900

^^:lolots: Great minds, baby!  Great minds....


----------



## phiphi

xlovely said:


> My Miss Cristo's chillin on my feet at the hair salon yesterday!


 
love the miss cristos. they look so comfy!



aoqtpi said:


> These look great on you! Here I am pumping gas yesterday in my MBBs


 
cute shot!!!



cts900 said:


> I love, love, love the photos here. Action shots are the BEST.
> 
> This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...


 
holycrap, please scrape me off the floor. you're so gorgey! love how you and DH roll. 




gheaden said:


> Those Miss Cristo's do look incredibly comfy, *Xlovely*
> 
> *aoqtpi*, nice shot!!
> 
> *cts*, on a Thursday, damn? Wife and I need to roll with you two.
> 
> 
> Hanging by Horatio Boutique-Meatpacking District.


 
yay! a missus shot!! i've missed those. hope you and mrs. g are doing well *gheaden*!



aoqtpi said:


> Wearing my Fram patent VPs will altering my robe
> 
> And then enjoying a Cuban cigar and mojito on my balcony
> 
> I'm a little weird in that I hate cigarettes but really enjoy the occasional cigar :shame:


 
not weird at all aoqtpi! love that colour on you.



cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun. On _both _counts .
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!


 
seriously, *C *you're just too cool for words.



icecreamom said:


> Cole Haan and Christian Louboutin are getting a little too close!
> (Silly pic! DF and I sitting on a bench eating Pinkberry)


 
aww love couple shots! looking good icecream!




_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful pics Ladies


 
*dani *you are the fiercest!!!!!!



LouboutinHottie said:


> The Asia planes are in for Air Canada coming back from vacation in Florida.


 
fun! hope you had a great trip!


----------



## cts900

Awwww, thank you twice,* sweet *phi!


----------



## Raffaluv

Wow, what cool action shots!!

xlovely - your miss cristos are sooo cute!  Love the details!!  What a great summer wedge!

aoqtpi - Fram VP's!!  adore that color!  cuban cigars & mojitos, what a  perfect combo!!! fab pic

gheaden- The Mrs looks amazing & super cool!  Great pic! Lovely CL's and bag!! 

cts - AMAZING amazing shoes! Love the python & the purple color is TDF....ugh, and the glitter!  Hope you had fun at the opening and your night in with the hubby! 

Danielle- What a wonderful pic!!  I'd love to learn to ride one day, amazing shoes & awesome bike!! 

LouboutinHot- Hope you enjoyed your vacation!! Beautiful shoes & such cool pics!! 

IceCreamMom- What an adorable picture!!  Those leopard MB's are just sooo amazing!! 

*So sorry if I forgot anyone**  

Forgot to post these Friday - Louis Spike Sneaks headed out to lunch on the metro!


----------



## aoqtpi

Raffaluv said:


> Wow, what cool action shots!!
> 
> xlovely - your miss cristos are sooo cute!  Love the details!!  What a great summer wedge!
> 
> aoqtpi - Fram VP's!!  adore that color!  cuban cigars & mojitos, what a  perfect combo!!! fab pic
> 
> gheaden- The Mrs looks amazing & super cool!  Great pic! Lovely CL's and bag!!
> 
> cts - AMAZING amazing shoes! Love the python & the purple color is TDF....ugh, and the glitter!  Hope you had fun at the opening and your night in with the hubby!
> 
> Danielle- What a wonderful pic!!  I'd love to learn to ride one day, amazing shoes & awesome bike!!
> 
> LouboutinHot- Hope you enjoyed your vacation!! Beautiful shoes & such cool pics!!
> 
> IceCreamMom- What an adorable picture!!  Those leopard MB's are just sooo amazing!!
> 
> *So sorry if I forgot anyone**
> 
> Forgot to post these Friday - Louis Spike Sneaks headed out to lunch on the metro!



Thank you!

These shoes are the perfect combination of fierce and casual! Who knew those two could go so well together?


----------



## airina666

At work today, had to replace my printer's cartidge and my Simples helped flatten the printer cartridge's box prior to recycling it


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> I love, love, love the photos here.  Action shots are the BEST.
> 
> This is how DH and I roll on a Thursday night...



*GASP*  They are amazing! You wear them so well



gheaden said:


> Those Miss Cristo's do look incredibly comfy, *Xlovely
> *
> , nice shot!!
> 
> *cts*, on a Thursday, damn?  Wife and I need to roll with you two.
> 
> 
> Hanging by Horatio Boutique-Meatpacking District.



What a beautiful picture! You look amazing!



aoqtpi said:


> Wearing my Fram patent VPs will altering my robe
> 
> And then enjoying a Cuban cigar and mojito on my balcony
> 
> I'm a little weird in that I hate cigarettes but really enjoy the occasional cigar


Fram VPs...great pics! Mmmmm MOJITO!!!!




cts900 said:


> ^^Thanks, hun.  On _both _counts.
> 
> These are my glitter VPs in the Palazzo elevator on their way to the opening of the Las Vegas Cesar's Louboutin Boutique on Friday!



Another gorgeous pair! 



icecreamom said:


> Cole Haan and Christian Louboutin are getting a little too close!
> (Silly pic! DF and I sitting on a bench eating Pinkberry)



Sooo cute! Love this picture!



_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful pics Ladies



Nice! Motorcycles and CLs=HOT



LouboutinHottie said:


> The Asia planes are in for Air Canada coming back from vacation in Florida.



Fancy flying!!  Love your RRs! And what kind of bag is in that picture? It is gorgeous!



Raffaluv said:


> Wow, what cool action shots!!
> 
> xlovely - your miss cristos are sooo cute!  Love the details!!  What a great summer wedge!
> 
> aoqtpi - Fram VP's!!  adore that color!  cuban cigars & mojitos, what a  perfect combo!!! fab pic
> 
> gheaden- The Mrs looks amazing & super cool! Great pic! Lovely CL's and bag!!
> 
> cts - AMAZING amazing shoes! Love the python & the purple color is TDF....ugh, and the glitter!  Hope you had fun at the opening and your night in with the hubby!
> 
> Danielle- What a wonderful pic!!  I'd love to learn to ride one day, amazing shoes & awesome bike!!
> 
> LouboutinHot- Hope you enjoyed your vacation!! Beautiful shoes & such cool pics!!
> 
> IceCreamMom- What an adorable picture!!  Those leopard MB's are just sooo amazing!!
> 
> *So sorry if I forgot anyone**
> 
> Forgot to post these Friday - Louis Spike Sneaks headed out to lunch on the metro!



I love these! Great pic!



airina666 said:


> At work today, had to replace my printer's cartidge and my Simples helped flatten the printer cartridge's box prior to recycling it



What lovely simples! Nude is so beautiful!


----------



## cts900

Thank you* Raffaluv* (that picture is ADORBS!) and * l.a_girl1*!!

*airina666*: True action shot!  Nice!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Fancy flying!!  Love your RRs! And what kind of bag is in that picture? It is gorgeous!



 Thank you, my bag is actually Aldo :shame:


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thank you, my bag is actually Aldo :shame:



I love it!!! Aldo rocks! I buy my flats from Aldo


----------



## gheaden

*cts*, classic pose! I love anything glitter

I love when the DH gets involved, great shot, *icecreamom*

*_Danielle_*, you capture two loves-CLs and motorcycle.

LouboutinHottie, so glad you had fun in FL.  My wife would have definitely been in sneakers

*phiphi*-we are doing well  It was a bad winter in NY and a slow summer start.  I'll grab some more of her soon.

Raffaluv and l.a_girl19, thanks to the both of you.  She appreciates the kind words.


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## juicyjeans

airina666 said:


> At work today, had to replace my printer's cartidge and my Simples helped flatten the printer cartridge's box prior to recycling it


 
Haha! This might just be the best action shot ever


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks for the compliments!




airina666 said:


> At work today, had to replace my printer's cartidge and my Simples helped flatten the printer cartridge's box prior to recycling it



Haha, a true action shot! Love it!


----------



## GrRoxy

On the way back home. I didnt wear them but they were in my bag (I brought them to cobbler, so tight toe box...) Anyway I decided I want to wear them and my DBF did pic


----------



## kikidots

Love that pic GrRoxy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> I love it!!! Aldo rocks! I buy my flats from Aldo



Honestly, for the price, the quality isn't even that bad either.


----------



## laleeza

GrRoxy said:


> On the way back home. I didnt wear them but they were in my bag (I brought them to cobbler, so tight toe box...) Anyway I decided I want to wear them and my DBF did pic


what a great photo! I thought you were on a swing at first


----------



## stilly

GrRoxy said:


> On the way back home. I didnt wear them but they were in my bag (I brought them to cobbler, so tight toe box...) Anyway I decided I want to wear them and my DBF did pic


 
Love the picture *GrRoxy*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

GrRoxy said:


> On the way back home. I didnt wear them but they were in my bag (I brought them to cobbler, so tight toe box...) Anyway I decided I want to wear them and my DBF did pic



Such a fun picture!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> Honestly, for the price, the quality isn't even that bad either.


I agree


----------



## GrRoxy

Thank you *kikidots*, *laleeza* (I wish I were on swing! haha), *stilly*, *aoqtpi*


----------



## GCGDanielle

GrRoxy said:


> On the way back home. I didnt wear them but they were in my bag (I brought them to cobbler, so tight toe box...) Anyway I decided I want to wear them and my DBF did pic



  One of my favorite action shots ever.  I love Paris!


----------



## r6girl2005

Girl, you rock the spikes!!! 



Raffaluv said:


> Forgot to post these Friday - Louis Spike Sneaks headed out to lunch on the metro!


----------



## beagly911

GrRoxy said:


> On the way back home. I didnt wear them but they were in my bag (I brought them to cobbler, so tight toe box...) Anyway I decided I want to wear them and my DBF did pic


 
You wear them well!!


----------



## icecreamom

GrRoxy said:


> On the way back home. I didnt wear them but they were in my bag (I brought them to cobbler, so tight toe box...) Anyway I decided I want to wear them and my DBF did pic



Great pic, it's so romantic!


----------



## GrRoxy

Thanks *GCGDanielle*, *beagly911*, *Icecramom*


----------



## sweeteataylor

I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!


----------



## skislope15

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!



Super cute pics! Congrats on your engagement


----------



## sweeteataylor

skislope15 said:


> Super cute pics! Congrats on your engagement



Thanks!!!  We are married now... wanted to wear CL's on my wedding day, but found some others pairs of shoes that worked better (I had two wedding dresses, anyone surprised?  )


----------



## mmmoussighi

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!


 
Oh, my GOODNESS!!!!  That is SO great!!!  I love everything about it!  Great dress, great hair, great shoes, great moment!  Congratulations!


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe what a cute story!!!



sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!! So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!


----------



## sweeteataylor

mmmoussighi said:


> Oh, my GOODNESS!!!!  That is SO great!!!  I love everything about it!  Great dress, great hair, great shoes, great moment!  Congratulations!



Thanks so much!  I love the story as well... My hubby did so so great.  I was VERY impressed and super surprised!  An original proposal for an original couple


----------



## cts900

My pythons chillin' on the couch watching soaps:







Several of my pairs drying after my AH-mazing DH vibrammed them for me .


----------



## sweeteataylor

cts900 said:


> My pythons chillin' on the couch watching soaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of my pairs drying after my AH-mazing DH vibrammed them for me .



These are so fun!


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you and congrats on your engagement.  Lovely pics!


----------



## heiress-ox

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!



This is perfection and so thoughtful of your DF to come up with the idea... great shots!


----------



## rdgldy

cts900 said:


> My pythons chillin' on the couch watching soaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of my pairs drying after my AH-mazing DH vibrammed them for me .


That is some DH you have.  I am impressed.  Give him a hug from me.


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, sweetheart.  I most certainly will pass along the hug.  I've got a helluva man.


----------



## GrRoxy

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!



Oh I love it, I love pin ups and I love your DH idea...  Congrats


----------



## heiress-ox

cts900 said:


> My pythons chillin' on the couch watching soaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of my pairs drying after my AH-mazing DH vibrammed them for me .



Lucky you having a wonderful DH who can also moonlight as a cobbler!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!



you look amazing. congrats on your engagement & gorgeous CLs!



cts900 said:


> My pythons chillin' on the couch watching soaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of my pairs drying after my AH-mazing DH vibrammed them for me .



*cts* I NEVER get tired of seeing those wonderful pythons


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> My pythons chillin' on the couch watching soaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of my pairs drying after my AH-mazing DH vibrammed them for me .



Love the VPs, of course, and how lucky that you have a DH who knows how to do this! Great pics!


----------



## needloub

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!



What a great moment!!  And I totally understand the two wedding dresses


----------



## cts900

Thank you *aoqtpi, RedBottomLover,* and *heiress-ox*!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cts900 said:


> My pythons chillin' on the couch watching soaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of my pairs drying after my AH-mazing DH vibrammed them for me .


 

too funny! Can your DH hold online tutorials for the clueless D?s


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!! So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!


 

I love this, what a memorable moment! I'm glad your shoes got to be a part of it!


----------



## aoqtpi

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!



This is too cute! Your DH is so creative! You look stunning, esp in that last pic. Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag

CL Black python crystal altadama
Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW


----------



## hunniesochic

sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!



OMG how sweet! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Vale146




----------



## aoqtpi

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1445407



Love this colour. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nadin22

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1445407



These are great!!!


----------



## Vale146

Thank you!!! I need a better pic to show the real color... they aren't quite as dark as they appear here


----------



## juicyjeans

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1445407


 
*Vale *those are beautiful! 

Having some fun with my Tortoise VP's


----------



## Vale146

juicyjeans said:


> *Vale *those are beautiful!
> 
> Having some fun with my Tortoise VP's



Beautiful!!!!! I don't have any Tortoise yet, but I do have nude VP's that I adore... I thought I would wear nude all the time, but they just aren't fun enough so I have only worn them once


----------



## Flip88

ilovecocohanel said:


> A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag
> 
> CL Black python crystal altadama
> Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW



Hermes and CL Pythons ..... just about perfect


----------



## dc419

Love the shoes! Congrats on your wedding!
What a cute proposal! I love how it was all captured on camera!!




sweeteataylor said:


> I wore my suede black CL peeptoes for a pin-up photoshoot (Valentine's Day present from my husband) ... He proposed to me on set!!!  So glad my CL's were captured in this precious moment!


----------



## cts900

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> too funny! Can your DH hold online tutorials for the clueless D?s



lol....he probably should!  He does not fancy himself a cobbler, but his work is perfection to me!

Great actions shots, ladies!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1445407


 
The blue is rich and the dye is perfect


----------



## hunniesochic

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1445407



That blue is TDF!


----------



## hunniesochic

juicyjeans said:


> *Vale *those are beautiful!
> 
> Having some fun with my Tortoise VP's



That is sooooo pretty!


----------



## juicyjeans

hunniesochic said:


> That is sooooo pretty!


 
those will always been one of my favorite pairs. The things the light does to them is amazing!


----------



## Flip88

hunniesochic said:


> That blue is TDF!



I could not agree with you more


----------



## needloub

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1445407



Love love this color!


----------



## KarenBorter

On  the way home from getting my hair colored I stopped to pump some gas in my Amethyste  Patent Metal Bianca's






and relaxing in my car while she fills up


----------



## GrRoxy

*KarenBorter* love the color of your Biancas


Mine waiting in cinema... BTW I love that soles match with the carpet :>


----------



## KarenBorter

GrRoxy said:


> *KarenBorter* love the color of your Biancas
> 
> 
> Mine waiting in cinema... BTW I love that soles match with the carpet :>



great pic! 

Yeah, the amethyste is really amazing. I am going to bring them in on Tuesday along with my Maggie to get red soles put on the bottom though, adds protection against rocks on the sides of the shoes (the black bit) ... It's why I opted out of wearing the Maggie today.


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> On the way home from getting my hair colored I stopped to pump some gas in my Amethyste Patent Metal Bianca's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and relaxing in my car while she fills up


 
I love the color of these Karen!!!
Great pics!!!


----------



## stilly

GrRoxy said:


> *KarenBorter* love the color of your Biancas
> 
> 
> Mine waiting in cinema... BTW I love that soles match with the carpet :>


 
I love the skinny jeans and CLs *GrRoxy*!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

GrRoxy said:


> *KarenBorter* love the color of your Biancas
> 
> 
> Mine waiting in cinema... BTW I love that soles match with the carpet :>



What a hot movie goer you must me! Love the LV too!


----------



## Vale146

glamourgirlnikk said:


> The blue is rich and the dye is perfect



Thank you so much! I actually think it was an awful dye job... The color is splotchy in the back... Makes me sad


----------



## cts900

GrRoxy said:


> Mine waiting in cinema... BTW I love that soles match with the carpet :>



I love everything about this photo.


----------



## GrRoxy

* KarenBorter Stilly aoqtpi cts900* thank you so much  I loove action shots.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Vale146 said:


> Thank you so much! I actually think it was an awful dye job... The color is splotchy in the back... Makes me sad


 
Oh nooo, from the front it looks great. I heard some girls say that Meltonian spray evens out the dye. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## Nolia

*Wearing my Alti Pump 160s to dinner~ Hubby got this shot!*


----------



## l.a_girl19

Great action pics ladies!


----------



## cts900

pretty picture,* nolia*.


----------



## Vale146

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Oh nooo, from the front it looks great. I heard some girls say that Meltonian spray evens out the dye. Maybe you should try it.



Thanks for the advice... I already sprayed with Melatonian (as per the advice of others on the forum) but no luck.,.. it's ok... they still look fabulous in my opinion... just wished they were perfect!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> On the way home from getting my hair colored I stopped to pump some gas in my Amethyste Patent Metal Bianca's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and relaxing in my car while she fills up


 


GrRoxy said:


> *KarenBorter* love the color of your Biancas
> 
> 
> Mine waiting in cinema... BTW I love that soles match with the carpet :>


 


Nolia said:


> *Wearing my Alti Pump 160s to dinner~ Hubby got this shot!*


 
Great action shots ladies!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> *Wearing my Alti Pump 160s to dinner~ Hubby got this shot!*



'Hubby'?! Did I miss something?!

You look fantastic *Y*!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> 'Hubby'?! Did I miss something?!
> 
> You look fantastic *Y*!



XD You didn't miss anything.  It's just what I'm used to calling him.  But in other news, wedding is booked!! Cancun, here we come!


----------



## carlinha

i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!

here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week.  i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail!  i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels. 


















attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH


----------



## jenayb

^^ Super cute... And super brave!!! Alcohol+150mm slingbacks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week.  i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail!  i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH



As always, you look lovely! Which knuckleduster clutch is that? I'm drooling!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Super cute... And super brave!!! Alcohol+150mm slingbacks!



believe me, it was not a pretty sight at times!  in the end DH had a heart attack and forced me to take off the shoes and walk barefoot, after a particularly bad spill 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> As always, you look lovely! Which knuckleduster clutch is that? I'm drooling!



thanks babe!  that is the tan eel knuckle duster... i love it, it's so neutral and goes with practically anything!


----------



## candyapples88

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week.  i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail!  i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH



Those are amazing! Damn CA and their no python rule


----------



## carlinha

candyapples88 said:


> Those are amazing! Damn CA and their no python rule



thank you!  that's one reason i moved


----------



## ilovecocohanel

My Jenny York 150 on the MOVE! Surprisingly, I managed to keep them on my feet from 10pm to 4am!! They are so much more comfortable than the lady peeps eventhough tougher in material.


----------



## carlinha

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the MOVE! Surprisingly, I managed to keep them on my feet from 10pm to 4am!! They are so much more comfortable than the lady peeps eventhough tougher in material.



love how they glitter!!!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

carlinha said:


> love how they glitter!!!!



thanks love!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week.  i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail!  i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.



grogeous pics as always
I think you could make me love any CL style !


----------



## poppyseed

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week. i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail! i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH


 
Carlinha, you always look great!!!Love the whole outfit, so well put together.


----------



## carlinha

PetitColibri said:


> grogeous pics as always
> I think you could make me love any CL style !



aww thanks so much *petit*, that is so sweet of you to say!



poppyseed said:


> Carlinha, you always look great!!!Love the whole outfit, so well put together.



thanks so much *poppy*!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> aww thanks so much *petit*, that is so sweet of you to say!



I'm only telling the truth
you're the CL queen !


----------



## Mittens34

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week.  i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail!  i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH



carlinha, you look beautiful like always!!! I love your Winter Trash.


----------



## juicyjeans

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week. i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail! i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH


 
*Car *you look amazing as always!


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe, you're so cute!



carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week. i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail! i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH


 
Beautiful dress and shoes!



ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the MOVE! Surprisingly, I managed to keep them on my feet from 10pm to 4am!! They are so much more comfortable than the lady peeps eventhough tougher in material.


 
My Leopard MBPs at the office today. Everyone keeps asking how I walk in them and I reply "barely"


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Awe, you're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> My Leopard MBPs at the office today. Everyone keeps asking how I walk in them and I reply "barely"



OMG love these! They're sssoooooo pretty!


----------



## cts900

so brave, *car*!  you look under control to me .

*r6*, those are _glorious_.


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> Awe, you're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> My Leopard MBPs at the office today. Everyone keeps asking how I walk in them and I reply "barely"



Good, honest answer! These are to die for!


----------



## cts900

Here are my graffitis being upstaged by my diva-in-training:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Here are my graffitis being upstaged by my diva-in-training:



LOVE!!!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Mini date night with SO this past Saturday rockin' my Cramberry Altadamas. My blouse is croppoed out in the pix, but it was nude colored lace top from F21.

The 1st pix was taken before dinner in the parking lot. And the 2nd pix was during dinner and that's a napkin on my lap. I didn't want to bring too much attention to myself by using the flash on my I-Phone inside the restaurant, so the 2nd pix is kinda dark. Good thing my SO was able to laugh about it all as well. Ha Ha!


----------



## cts900

^^I love that color!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE!!!!



Thanks so much! Isn't she fabulous!?!? Look at those little hands!


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,* you are hysterically funny! Imagining
you tripping in your CLs after one too many, makes
me glad you didn't hurt yourself or your beloved
shoes. You look amazingly gorgeous, though! Please
be careful - if you're on crutches, you can't wear them
for a long time! LOL!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week.  i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail!  i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH



 They are so beautiful. I love how colourful your pair is. Especially the multi-colour string! Hehe 

Lol I know how you feel CLs are more important in that scenario for me too 

You look amazing! As always!



ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the MOVE! Surprisingly, I managed to keep them on my feet from 10pm to 4am!! They are so much more comfortable than the lady peeps eventhough tougher in material.



I am loving these Jennys so much! You look great



r6girl2005 said:


> Awe, you're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> My Leopard MBPs at the office today. Everyone keeps asking how I walk in them and I reply "barely"



 They are too beautiful for words!




Omaha_2072 said:


> Mini date night with SO this past Saturday rockin' my Cramberry Altadamas. My blouse is croppoed out in the pix, but it was nude colored lace top from F21.
> 
> The 1st pix was taken before dinner in the parking lot. And the 2nd pix was during dinner and that's a napkin on my lap. I didn't want to bring too much attention to myself by using the flash on my I-Phone inside the restaurant, so the 2nd pix is kinda dark. Good thing my SO was able to laugh about it all as well. Ha Ha!



Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> Here are my graffitis being upstaged by my diva-in-training:



Those flats are amazing! I wish the graffiti would come back! Love your style


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Seriously, that color is to die for. Love the sole shot 



Omaha_2072 said:


> Mini date night with SO this past Saturday rockin' my Cramberry Altadamas. My blouse is croppoed out in the pix, but it was nude colored lace top from F21.
> 
> The 1st pix was taken before dinner in the parking lot. And the 2nd pix was during dinner and that's a napkin on my lap. I didn't want to bring too much attention to myself by using the flash on my I-Phone inside the restaurant, so the 2nd pix is kinda dark. Good thing my SO was able to laugh about it all as well. Ha Ha!




I KNOW! That's my favorite part... it's like she's saying "No Mommy, look at how faaaaaboulous I look!" 



cts900 said:


> ^^I love that color!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Isn't she fabulous!?!? Look at those little hands!



SIDE NOTE - Of course I would never wish actual physical harm on anyone so please no one get hurt but I just wanted to say that, as I'm sadly in that predicament at the moment, crutches are not the end of the world, even though I do miss my shoes and horses! It's a work out every time I stand up so not only have I lost weight, but I've also developed more muscular arms and toned up on my abs, back, and sides -- all in a little over a week  I'm definitely set for the 2-piece bikini if DH and I can FINALLY take that vacation to the lake condo at the beginning of next month!*It's been a long time coming and I figure I don't need to walk on the boat


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> Awe, you're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> My Leopard MBPs at the office today. Everyone keeps asking how I walk in them and I reply "barely"



OOH! I somehow missed quoting on these but they're so hot!! I remember when Bluefly had them on sale and the closest size to mine was a 10 -- I'm still upset about that  Congrats on snagging such gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Awe, you're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> My Leopard MBPs at the office today. Everyone keeps asking how I walk in them and I reply "barely"


 
They're so pretty on you *r6girl*!!!
You must be the best dressed gal at work!!!


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week. i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail! i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attempting to walk back to the car... i was being stubborn and refused to hold onto DH


 
Your legs and those heels look so amazing *Carlinha*!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

aoqtpi said:


> OMG love these! They're sssoooooo pretty!





cts900 said:


> *r6*, those are _glorious_.





heiress-ox said:


> Good, honest answer! These are to die for!





l.a_girl19 said:


> They are too beautiful for words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OOH! I somehow missed quoting on these but they're so hot!! I remember when Bluefly had them on sale and the closest size to mine was a 10 -- I'm still upset about that  Congrats on snagging such gorgeous shoes!!





stilly said:


> They're so pretty on you *r6girl*!!!
> You must be the best dressed gal at work!!!



Thanks ladies!! I truely adore this pair


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thanks for the wonderful compliments everyone!!!



cts900 said:


> ^^I love that color!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Seriously, that color is to die for. Love the sole shot


----------



## Emma4790

*r6girl* I am in love! These were made for your feet! 


Here's my nude fifis....






Sorry the photo is so large... 
Thanks for letting me share!

You can see the whole outfit on my blog...(link below)


----------



## sweeteataylor

On my honeymoon with my husband, on a cruise ship in Puerta Vallarta.  On our way to dinner, rocking my favourite sandals (CL) and a fun Juicy purse.  Got a little too much sun that day


----------



## juicyjeans

My WS AD in the car on the way home from dinner with DH (sorry for the pic quality...blackberry )


----------



## shaggy360

Nolia said:


> *Wearing my Alti Pump 160s to dinner~ Hubby got this shot!*



Great shot and I love the shoes!


----------



## amazigrace

*emma,* love your fifis. You look adorable!


----------



## Nolia

shaggy360 said:


> Great shot and I love the shoes!


----------



## roussel

With my DD wearing my cobra Balotas for Lion King in Vegas


----------



## Omaha_2072

Nice! I really like your blouse too! I REALLY need to find a multi-purpose skirt like you have. Putting it on my "getting this weekend list" now...

Would you recommend seeing Lion King while in Vegas? SO & I are going in Sept to celebrate my birthday. We've seen every Cirque Du Soleil show there already. We've been tossing around the idea of seeing Lion King this time around. Note sure if this show is more family oriented or not?



roussel said:


> With my DD wearing my cobra Balotas for Lion King in Vegas


----------



## roussel

^ Hi! Thanks! 
Skirt is by BCBG.  Blouse is a cheap find from Love Culture I think.  
Lion King was good, lots of singing but long - 2.5 hours!  I can't say that I like it better than Cirque shows.  We have also seen almost all Cirque shows in Vegas and just like you we decided to watch the Lion King this time.  Lion King ends Dec 30 so I suggest you go see it.


----------



## chloe speaks

sorry, i know I am missing some ppl - i am doing a subversive internet time (supposed to be studying!!)



carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> here are mine of my beloved winter trash which i wore out last week.  i have to say that cobblestones + alcohol + 150mm = epic fail!  i tripped a few times, thankfully with no damage to me or more importantly, the heels.



you+alcohol+150mm= super cute! thank goodness you are alright (and of course the heels). I have not yet braved the _Slingback _styles of any kind. I just don't have that kind of faith in my stability!



ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the MOVE! Surprisingly, I managed to keep them on my feet from 10pm to 4am!! They are so much more comfortable than the lady peeps eventhough tougher in material.


Good to know re: Jennys. 10pm-4am? if I am in my CLs, it's horizontal (zzzzzzz) JK



r6girl2005 said:


> ...at the office today. Everyone keeps asking how I walk in them and I reply "barely"


Amazing!



cts900 said:


> Here are my graffitis being upstaged by my diva-in-training:


 Awwww. She is too cute! How old is she? does she the Louboutins by name? my DD told me that I need to paint her shoes Red Down Below!



roussel said:


> With my DD wearing my cobra Balotas for Lion King in Vegas


A great look and cute as a button daughter!


----------



## cts900

chloe speaks said:


> Awwww. She is too cute! How old is she? does she the Louboutins by name? my DD told me that I need to paint her shoes Red Down Below!



Thanks so much.  My DD is just two last month and she just points at every high heel she sees and says "mommy's shoes!"  My 4.5 year-old son on the other hand sees red soles and says, "Ooooo, like Mommy's Lou-boo-boo-taaaawns."  



roussel said:


> With my DD wearing my cobra Balotas for Lion King in Vegas



You are such beauties!  Look at you both! 



juicyjeans said:


> My WS AD in the car on the way home from dinner with DH (sorry for the pic quality...blackberry )



Lovely shoes!  



sweeteataylor said:


> On my honeymoon with my husband, on a cruise ship in Puerta Vallarta.  On our way to dinner, rocking my favourite sandals (CL) and a fun Juicy purse.  Got a little too much sun that day



Congrats! Beautiful! 



Emma4790 said:


> *r6girl* I am in love! These were made for your feet!
> 
> 
> Here's my nude fifis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the photo is so large...
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> You can see the whole outfit on my blog...(link below)



The shoes (and your legs) are incredible. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I KNOW! That's my favorite part... it's like she's saying "No Mommy, look at how faaaaaboulous I look!"







l.a_girl19 said:


> Those flats are amazing! I wish the graffiti would come back! Love your style



Thanks, babe.  I am obsessed with CL graffiti.  Like...TRULY obsessed.


----------



## GCGDanielle

roussel said:


> With my DD wearing my cobra Balotas for Lion King in Vegas



Your DD is so cute.  Your shoes are fabulous.  And, you, my dear, are smokin' hot!


----------



## Nolia

I went on a trip to Miami earlier this month and got a chance to meet Nathalie, one of my favourite SA's.  I snapped some pics trying on some shoes~ Other than budget, I'm really liking those simple Black Daffs!

First up, Blue Croc Lady Peep.  I had to try on a pair of crocs but it didn't appeal to me in the end.






Black Nappa Daffs.  I'm really liking these and how surprisingly comfortable they were!





Emerald Sobeks.  I didn't try these one though.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> I went on a trip to Miami earlier this month and got a chance to meet Nathalie, one of my favourite SA's.  I snapped some pics trying on some shoes~ Other than budget, I'm really liking those simple Black Daffs!
> 
> First up, Blue Croc Lady Peep.  I had to try on a pair of crocs but it *didn't appeal to me in the end.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Daffs.  I'm really liking these and how surprisingly comfortable they were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Sobeks.  I didn't try these one though.



Aren't the Daffs super comfy?! And is "didn't appeal to me in the end" code for I am unwilling to part with my mortgage money?! If so, I need to pick that up


----------



## jenayb

Blue... Croc... Lady... PEEP!


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Aren't the Daffs super comfy?! And is "didn't appeal to me in the end" code for I am unwilling to part with my mortgage money?! If so, I need to pick that up



XD I like blue and I like croc, but for some reason, together, not so much. =D


----------



## sobe2009

Nolia said:


> I went on a trip to Miami earlier this month and got a chance to meet Nathalie, one of my favourite SA's.  I snapped some pics trying on some shoes~ Other than budget, I'm really liking those simple Black Daffs!
> 
> First up, Blue Croc Lady Peep.  I had to try on a pair of crocs but it didn't appeal to me in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Daffs.  I'm really liking these and how surprisingly comfortable they were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Sobeks.  I didn't try these one though.



The Daffs look super amazing on you... Hope u got them and I love Natalie too


----------



## sobe2009

Black Maggies


----------



## sobe2009

roussel said:


> With my DD wearing my cobra Balotas for Lion King in Vegas



You guys are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Nolia

sobe2009 said:


> Black Maggies



Are those 160s?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sobe2009 said:


> Black Maggies



You're on a roll tonight! They're gorgeous, shoe twin!


----------



## sobe2009

Nolia said:


> Are those 160s?



Yes nothing less 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're on a roll tonight! They're gorgeous, shoe twin!



You have created a monster, u got me going LOL


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're on a roll tonight! They're gorgeous, shoe twin!





sobe2009 said:


> Yes nothing less
> 
> 
> 
> You have created a monster, u got me going LOL



How is the toebox in the Maggies?  I have Alti Pump and they are pretty tight.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> How is the toebox in the Maggies?  I have Alti Pump and they are pretty tight.



They're not what I'd call roomy but it's not bad. I haven't spent too much time in them yet however. Ask J'enay - she's the Maggie Queen


----------



## sobe2009

Nolia said:


> How is the toebox in the Maggies?  I have Alti Pump and they are pretty tight.



Yes tight on my black ones but not bad on the tobacco for some reason..


----------



## cts900

sobe2009 said:


> Black Maggies



_Day_um!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Practice makes perfect

I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



Beautiful combination


----------



## Flip88

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



Gorgeous and great combo with the H


----------



## GrRoxy

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



Such a gorgeous shoes! Love them


----------



## l.a_girl19

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



I agree! Beautiful LPs!


----------



## sobe2009

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



Loving this mix


----------



## hazeltt

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



The LP are so beautiful but I can't stop staring at that Birkin! I'm not familiar with H but what colour is it? It doesn't seem to be as bright as rose shocking.


----------



## aoqtpi

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



Love the shoes and the H!


----------



## Melocoton

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons


This is such a complimentary pairing.  Love it.  Very pretty!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

hazeltt said:


> The LP are so beautiful but I can't stop staring at that Birkin! I'm not familiar with H but what colour is it? It doesn't seem to be as bright as rose shocking.



It's indeed rose shocking....pic taken inside the car in daylight maybe doesn't appear as shocking as rose shocking...


----------



## carlinha

everyone for your compliments!

i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!

*ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!! 

here some actions shots from the last few weeks:

dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch





red lizard VP at the DMV 





margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out





hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams





rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique



again, I love every pic especially the AMQ and the Margi : stunning


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique



Fabulous, the Margi Diams are so pretty & feminine! I also love the Ziggy Glitters, this is the first time I've seen them IRL!


----------



## cts900

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons



Those colors are gorgeous together



carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique



Every photo is a feast for the eyes, shoe twin!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique



Love the variety here! All of these are beautiful!


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique



Love your action shots as always! That AMQ and greis combo is tdf!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Mind-blowingly beautiful, as always 



carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique


----------



## chloe speaks

carlinha said:


> red lizard VP at the DMV



I loved all your action shots *carlinha*, but this one especially got me! Love both your outfit and the fact that your fabulousness is in with her *Red Lizards at the DMV*!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're not what I'd call roomy but it's not bad. I haven't spent too much time in them yet however. Ask J'enay - she's the Maggie Queen


 
I thought I heard my naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame! 

*Nolia*, they are not overly accommodating, but they're also not tiny and scrunched. There is an incorrect, IMO, rumour circulating that the Maggie and Rolando are the same - they are not. The toe box of the Rolando is ouchies for many, but the Maggie toe box is much more forgiving.


----------



## carlinha

everyone!



chloe speaks said:


> I loved all your action shots *carlinha*, but this one especially got me! Love both your outfit and the fact that your fabulousness is in with her *Red Lizards at the DMV*!



hahaha i needed something to cheer me up while waiting in line


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique


 
Dang, your pic of the multi greissimo just gave me sellers remorse.  Your outfits are always so pretty!


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique



Love the action shots!!! And those greissimo perfect for a dinner by the beach... The NYC taxi cab is classic


----------



## sobe2009

Couple action shots

MBB pumping gas





Daffs at the Boutique





Balotas on a Sunday


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique


 
Great pics! And of cos I love the AMQ clutch.




sobe2009 said:


> Couple action shots
> 
> MBB pumping gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs at the Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balotas on a Sunday


Dammmmn girl slow down u gonna hurt somebody! Hawt!


----------



## sobe2009

NANI1972 said:


> Great pics! And of cos I love the AMQ clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammmmn girl slow down u gonna hurt somebody! Hawt!



lol Nani, Thank you .... And they came out huge too :/ , that photobucket is not resizing for some reason


----------



## NANI1972

sobe2009 said:


> lol Nani, Thank you .... And they came out huge too :/ , that photobucket is not resizing for some reason


 Grrr photobucket is such an a$$ monkey sometimes.


----------



## sobe2009

NANI1972 said:


> Grrr photobucket is such an a$$ monkey sometimes.



 agree super a$$ :giggles:


----------



## GrRoxy

sobe2009 said:


> Couple action shots
> 
> MBB pumping gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs at the Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balotas on a Sunday



Gorgeous shoes! Im in love with balotas


----------



## sophinette007

Amazing pictures! I love your gorgeous shoes! The Daf and the Balota are out of the world!!!



sobe2009 said:


> Couple action shots
> 
> MBB pumping gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs at the Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balotas on a Sunday


----------



## sobe2009

GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous shoes! Im in love with balotas





sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures! I love your gorgeous shoes! The Daf and the Balota are out of the world!!!



Thanks so much ladies!!! ... I am in love with them too


----------



## l.a_girl19

sobe2009 said:


> Couple action shots
> 
> MBB pumping gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs at the Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balotas on a Sunday



WOWZA! Every pair fits you perfectly. You must have those perfect Carrie Bradshaw feet! My feet are wider than I would like them to be lol I wish my Balotas looked perfect on me like yours look on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> everyone for your compliments!
> 
> i am seriously loving everyone's action shots!!!
> 
> *ilovecoco* - forget about the damn shoes, i want your bag!!!
> 
> here some actions shots from the last few weeks:
> 
> dinner by the beach with greissimo and AMQ yellow python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red lizard VP at the DMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margi diams in the elevator getting ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a NYC taxi cab, in margi diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy trying on the ziggy glitter at madison boutique



Sooo pretty! I love the margi diams so much! You are so lucky to have found them! Looks like you are having a good time in NYC! Have fun for me too lol I never go on vaca


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm so glad to see more posts from you - you never disappoint!! 




sobe2009 said:


> Couple action shots
> 
> MBB pumping gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs at the Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balotas on a Sunday


----------



## aoqtpi

sobe2009 said:


> Couple action shots
> 
> MBB pumping gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs at the Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balotas on a Sunday



Hottie! Love these shots!


----------



## Emma4790

sobe2009 -  i love the pumping gas photo -  those photos are a recoccuring theme, I am the only one who thinks it soooo sexy!


----------



## Tinkerbell86

Nolia said:


> I went on a trip to Miami earlier this month and got a chance to meet Nathalie, one of my favourite SA's.  I snapped some pics trying on some shoes~ Other than budget, I'm really liking those simple Black Daffs!
> 
> First up, Blue Croc Lady Peep.  I had to try on a pair of crocs but it didn't appeal to me in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nappa Daffs.  I'm really liking these and how surprisingly comfortable they were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Sobeks.  I didn't try these one though.


omg my eyes are glued on those emerald sobeks


----------



## claudis_candy

there is some today action shots. I love to watch your so hope u like mine too 


sorry for messy bed 





fitting room


----------



## claudis_candy

after action...I wear them often and just love how comfy they are but no idea why today they bite me.. so back in bag..


----------



## GrRoxy

claudis_candy said:


> after action...I wear them often and just love how comfy they are but no idea why today they bite me.. so back in bag..



I do same... But im scared to scratch them so I wrapp them first in a bio sac which I always keep in bag lol


----------



## claudis_candy

GrRoxy said:


> I do same... But im scared to scratch them so I wrapp them first in a bio sac which I always keep in bag lol



yes, good idea! I was worried about scratches from keys or sth too.!


----------



## Nolia

*Headed to court today. Got great results and great satisfaction.  Must be the shoes. =)

Very Croise~*


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> *Headed to court today. Got great results and great satisfaction.  Must be the shoes. =)
> 
> Very Croise~*



Love! Glad to hear your court date went well!






My shoes on their way to Toronto for Vibramming





Lounging outside work during lunch


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Love! Glad to hear your court date went well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shoes on their way to Toronto for Vibramming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounging outside work during lunch



 And your lovely legs as always


----------



## juicyjeans

My Greissimo's in the car...long line at Dunkin Donuts  (sorry for the pic quality...pure Blackberry MADNESS!)


----------



## stilly

claudis_candy said:


> there is some today action shots. I love to watch your so hope u like mine too
> 
> 
> sorry for messy bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitting room


 
So cute *claudis*!!!


----------



## carlinha

i love seeing everyone's action shots!

here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH


----------



## Vixxen

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH


 Oh C, you are sooooo lovely! Love the bag by the way...


----------



## phiphi

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH


----------



## phiphi

sobe2009 said:


> Couple action shots
> 
> MBB pumping gas
> 
> Daffs at the Boutique
> 
> Balotas on a Sunday



wicked fierce!



Emma4790 said:


> sobe2009 -  i love the pumping gas photo -  those photos are a recoccuring theme, I am the only one who thinks it soooo sexy!



gorgeous shot!



claudis_candy said:


> there is some today action shots. I love to watch your so hope u like mine too



so fun!! 



Nolia said:


> *Headed to court today. Got great results and great satisfaction.  Must be the shoes. =)
> 
> Very Croise~*



loves it!



aoqtpi said:


> Love! Glad to hear your court date went well!
> My shoes on their way to Toronto for Vibramming



the shoes in the luggage is adorable.



juicyjeans said:


> My Greissimo's in the car...long line at Dunkin Donuts  (sorry for the pic quality...pure Blackberry MADNESS!)



the greissimos are perfect on you juicy!


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH


 
Amazing outfit and bag! What is even more amzing is the fact that you can walk on cobblestone in such high heels


----------



## carlinha

Vixxen said:


> Oh C, you are sooooo lovely! Love the bag by the way...



thanks *vixxen*!



phiphi said:


>



thank you *phi* 



tigertrixie said:


> Amazing outfit and bag! What is even more amzing is the fact that you can walk on cobblestone in such high heels



thanks *tiger*!  hahaha i hate cobblestones but i can't avoid this, it's the pavers in front of our house!


----------



## amazigrace

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH




OMG! I will NEVER get tired of seeing this Bal! It's
going to be on order for me Monday!


----------



## carlinha

amazigrace said:


> OMG! I will NEVER get tired of seeing this Bal! It's
> going to be on order for me Monday!



YESSSSSSSSSS   bag twins!!!!  you won't regret it *C*!!!  where will you buy it from?  i got mine from the SCP boutique, ask for Steve he is awesome!


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,* I was going to use my SA at Neimans,
but I'll definitely do SCP if she can't get it for me.
Thank you SO much. I LOVE the Velo - it's been
my fav since it came out. And the color? OMG,
I swoon!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH



just gorgeous ! As usual


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH



Great pairing! And you're so brave to walk on that brick path in heels!


----------



## chloe speaks

aoqtpi said:


> Love! Glad to hear your court date went wel
> 
> 
> Lounging outside work during lunch


love the outdoor pic and your casual pairing of the Spikes & Jeans!



juicyjeans said:


> My Greissimo's in the car...long line at Dunkin Donuts  (sorry for the pic quality...pure Blackberry MADNESS!)


greissimos 


carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH


I LOVE your *Cocquelicot Velo*! Congratulations on her. Isn't *Cocquelicot *the PERFECT match for Loubi bottoms? Ergo,  the "from the back" shots.

Also,* totally growling* over your MBP pumps grrrrrrr


----------



## juicyjeans

chloe speaks said:


> love the outdoor pic and your casual pairing of the Spikes & Jeans!
> 
> 
> greissimos
> 
> I LOVE your *Cocquelicot Velo*! Congratulations on her. Isn't *Cocquelicot *the PERFECT match for Loubi bottoms? Ergo,  the "from the back" shots.
> 
> Also,* totally growling* over your MBP pumps grrrrrrr


 
 *chloe*


----------



## Nolia

*Another court date today~ 
'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.

Top: Dynamite
Shorts: RW & Co.
Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White
Shoes: Very Croise*


----------



## cts900

Everyone's shots are so fun!  Thank you all for sharing them!

This is DD, my pythons, and me watching "Alice in Wonderland" in her bedroom after a hardy play session....


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> Everyone's shots are so fun!  Thank you all for sharing them!
> 
> This is DD, my pythons, and me watching "Alice in Wonderland" in her bedroom after a hardy play session....



 I love to see pics of these! Beautiful


----------



## l.a_girl19

Nolia said:


> *Another court date today~
> 'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.
> 
> Top: Dynamite
> Shorts: RW & Co.
> Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White
> Shoes: Very Croise*



Love these shots!


----------



## rdgldy

cts900 said:


> Everyone's shots are so fun!  Thank you all for sharing them!
> 
> This is DD, my pythons, and me watching "Alice in Wonderland" in her bedroom after a hardy play session....


What a great picture!!!


----------



## laleeza

cts900 said:


> Everyone's shots are so fun! Thank you all for sharing them!
> 
> This is DD, my pythons, and me watching "Alice in Wonderland" in her bedroom after a hardy play session....


 
this is too darned cute!!


----------



## bambolina

My rouge metal Bianca chillaxin' with Danny Wood's sneakers in Montreal last Friday.


----------



## sweeteataylor

aoqtpi said:


> Love! Glad to hear your court date went well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shoes on their way to Toronto for Vibramming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounging outside work during lunch



I am in serious lust over your black studded peep toes!  *dying*


----------



## sweeteataylor

bambolina said:


> My rouge metal Bianca chillaxin' with Danny Wood's sneakers in Montreal last Friday.



Gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

bambolina said:


> My rouge metal Bianca chillaxin' with Danny Wood's sneakers in Montreal last Friday.



Love the pic & your entire outfit, I need to find me some rouge Biancas! I also didn't know you were a fellow Canadian


----------



## aoqtpi

sweeteataylor said:


> I am in serious lust over your black studded peep toes!  *dying*



Thank you! I am as well  I waited _months_ for these on pins and needles.


----------



## cts900

Thank you *laleeza, rdgldy*, and *l.a_girl*!!!  Her little foot kills me every time I look at that picture.  It delighted me to share this one.


----------



## l.a_girl19

bambolina said:


> My rouge metal Bianca chillaxin' with Danny Wood's sneakers in Montreal last Friday.



Yeah! Montreal!!! Love your outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bambolina said:


> My rouge metal Bianca chillaxin' with Danny Wood's sneakers in Montreal last Friday.



you look gorgeous!


----------



## 9distelle

carlinha said:


> i love seeing everyone's action shots!
> 
> here are mine from today... maiden voyage of the MBP leopard, AND brand new balenciaga coquelicot velo RGGH


I absolutely  how you look so comfy on these MBP!


----------



## Elsie87

Waiting for my game patch to download while wearing nichel Turbellas


----------



## l.a_girl19

I went to see the Lion King tonight at Place des Arts. Here are my black suede Balotas in action with my AMQ clutch


----------



## GrRoxy

l.a_girl19 said:


> I went to see the Lion King tonight at Place des Arts. Here are my black suede Balotas in action with my AMQ clutch



Lovely clutch and beautiful shoes!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Salutations Ladies....first time posting on this side of the forum (pretty new and discovering lots of places here that I adore)

Here's an action shot of me last summer in my Very Prive Studded Peep-toe Pumps







Just bought a pair of Old Simple 100's last week. To post pics soon!


----------



## Raffaluv

Candy flats driving home from work on Thursday (def time to vacuum) :shame:

Glamma - Gorg pic in studded vp's!!  Shoe twin!


LA - LOVE the Balotas on you, you look like you had a great time!!  & your AMQ 

Elsie - The turbellas are sooo pretty, adore the pleated details & color is TDF!! 

Bambolina - Beautiful pic, LOVE the color of those biancas!


----------



## rdgldy

Love those studs,* Raffa* &* Glamma*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

GrRoxy said:


> Lovely clutch and beautiful shoes!



Thank you I want more AMQ clutches now



Raffaluv said:


> LA - LOVE the Balotas on you, you look like you had a great time!!  & your AMQ



You are very kindThank you! I had an awesome time in my Balotas! Hehe! AMQ!

Love your candy flats!!!



GlammaGurl said:


> Salutations Ladies....first time posting on this side of the forum (pretty new and discovering lots of places here that I adore)
> 
> Here's an action shot of me last summer in my Very Prive Studded Peep-toe Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a pair of Old Simple 100's last week. To post pics soon!



Beautiful VPs!


----------



## aoqtpi

bambolina said:


> My rouge metal Bianca chillaxin' with Danny Wood's sneakers in Montreal last Friday.



You look fantastic! I'm so jealous of your figure and your shiny hair 



Elsie87 said:


> Waiting for my game patch to download while wearing nichel Turbellas



Cute!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I went to see the Lion King tonight at Place  des Arts. Here are my black suede Balotas in action with my AMQ clutch



Great pairing!



GlammaGurl said:


> Salutations Ladies....first time posting on  this side of the forum (pretty new and discovering lots of places here  that I adore)
> 
> Here's an action shot of me last summer in my Very Prive Studded Peep-toe Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a pair of Old Simple 100's last week. To post pics soon!



Wow, way to knock it out of the ballpark with your first post! Love those shoes!



Raffaluv said:


> Candy flats driving home from work on Thursday (def time to vacuum)



Very nice!


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> Love those studs,* Raffa* &* Glamma*!



Ditto this!!!!!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

l.a_girl19 said:


> I went to see the Lion King tonight at Place des Arts. Here are my black suede Balotas in action with my AMQ clutch


 
#iJustDied 
Lovely!


----------



## l.a_girl19

GlammaGurl said:


> #iJustDied
> Lovely!



 Thank you!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *sweeteataylor*, *heiress-ox*, *l.a_girl19*, *CEC.LV4eva* & *aoqtpi*!!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *Raffaluv*! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> I went to see the Lion King tonight at Place des Arts. Here are my black suede Balotas in action with my AMQ clutch



Beautiful pics! Your Balotas are gorgeous on you! 
PS: Montreal represent! hehe 



Raffaluv said:


> Candy flats driving home from work on Thursday (def time to vacuum)


I LOVE your Candy flats! 



GlammaGurl said:


> Salutations Ladies....first time posting on this side of the forum (pretty new and discovering lots of places here that I adore)
> 
> Here's an action shot of me last summer in my Very Prive Studded Peep-toe Pumps
> 
> Just bought a pair of Old Simple 100's last week. To post pics soon!



Shoe twins on the studded VP's!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## stilly

I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...



Your legs look hot!!


----------



## hunniesochic

stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...


groceries shopping in style...


----------



## l.a_girl19

bambolina said:


> Beautiful pics! Your Balotas are gorgeous on you!
> PS: Montreal represent! hehe



Thank you


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...



stilly in jeans?  I'm used to you wearing dresses & skirts   your legs look fantastic


----------



## poppyseed

stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...


 
So stunning!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...



I second that... your legs DO look hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...



Stunning! Your legs are AMAZING! I am so jealous :greengrin:


----------



## heiress-ox

stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...



holy, amazing legs in those shoes!


----------



## Raffaluv

cts900 said:


> Ditto this!!!!!!


 
 Originally Posted by rdgldy   
Love those studs, Raffa & Glamma!  

Ditto this!!!!!! 

Thank you Ladies!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

here's a photo taken in my car park (pls ignore the dirty floor) after a long night celebrating my friend's bday+engagement - in black/black pigalle spikes 100


----------



## cfellis522

pixiesparkle said:


> here's a photo taken in my car park (pls ignore the dirty floor) after a long night celebrating my friend's bday+engagement - in black/black pigalle spikes 100


 
Cute!  My son Cooper said "Mommy!  There's my car!"


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> here's a photo taken in my car park (pls ignore the dirty floor) after a long night celebrating my friend's bday+engagement - in black/black pigalle spikes 100



I LOVE the color of your Chanel! It's exactly the color I've been looking for! Is that an 09? DETAILS please!!


----------



## stilly

candyapples88 said:


> Your legs look hot!!


 


hunniesochic said:


> groceries shopping in style...


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> stilly in jeans?  I'm used to you wearing dresses & skirts   your legs look fantastic


 


poppyseed said:


> So stunning!!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I second that... your legs DO look hot!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! Your legs are AMAZING! I am so jealous :greengrin:


 


heiress-ox said:


> holy, amazing legs in those shoes!


 

Thanks girls!!! I do love these skinny jeans!!!


----------



## stilly

pixiesparkle said:


> here's a photo taken in my car park (pls ignore the dirty floor) after a long night celebrating my friend's bday+engagement - in black/black pigalle spikes 100


 
I love your outfit and spiked piggies *pixie*!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

cfellis522 said:


> Cute!  My son Cooper said "Mommy!  There's my car!"


awww he's so cute!! I wonder if they do make smaller toy car version of the Mini Cooper for little kids? My sister got a small Audi look-alike for my 15 month old niece recently, she can actually sit in it and drive it around (with the help of my sister who controls the car with a remote)..so adorable!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I LOVE the color of your Chanel! It's exactly the color I've been looking for! Is that an 09? DETAILS please!!


my bag is from S/S 2010, the colour is Coral (many people also referred to it as Light red). It's a really gorgeous colour, even more so IRL and the hardware is matte gold instead of shiny gold which I think go perfect together


stilly said:


> I love your outfit and spiked piggies *pixie*!!!


 thank you* stilly*..Your leopard patent piggies look fab on you as well!


----------



## GrRoxy

pixiesparkle said:


> here's a photo taken in my car park (pls ignore the dirty floor) after a long night celebrating my friend's bday+engagement - in black/black pigalle spikes 100


 
I love match of red sole and red chanel! And red car of course 



stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...



I want your legs! Hahah  Such a sexy shoes


----------



## sweeteataylor

pixiesparkle said:


> here's a photo taken in my car park (pls ignore the dirty floor) after a long night celebrating my friend's bday+engagement - in black/black pigalle spikes 100



Cute dress!  Love your Chanel, too.  And of course, I'm lusting over your CL's.  :sigh:


----------



## amazigrace

*stilly and pixie,* LOVE your pigalles. 
Both of you look gorgeous! *Pixie*, love
your Chanel, too!


----------



## nillacobain

I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!



Congrats *nilla*!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## adeana

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!



So beautiful!  The NS really make a lovely statement! congrats!


----------



## cts900

*pixie*: I LOVE this look and the entire photo is TDF.  

*stilly*: Your legs!  You always look AH-mazing.  

*nilla*: This picture made me smile through misty eyes.  What a treat to get to see this.  Your dress is so classic and chic.  The shoes are icing.  Congratulations.  How beautiful .


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!


 
You're a Mrs now Nilla!!!
Big Congrats dear!!

Wow!! You look super amazing!!
Love the dress!!
And the shoes ofcourse!!


----------



## amazigrace

Wow, *nilla!!* you look absolutely gorgeous
on your wedding day! The EB New Simples are perfect!
Such a gorgeous picture, too. Best wish to you and your
new husband!


----------



## bambolina

*Nilla *I absolutely love that picture! Your dress is so gorgeous and your EB Simples, beautiful! Congratulations to you and your hubby on your wedding! 



Beige MBB's with Jordan Knight's boots.


----------



## rdgldy

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!


You look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## GrRoxy

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!



Mazel tov! You look just gorgeous on this picture! I love your dress and such a beautiful "something blue" shoes (hey they match your DH suit, so cool) !


----------



## buzzytoes

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!



Congrats! You look beautiful!


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you very much ladies. I'll post more pics ASAP.


----------



## beagly911

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!


 
Simply stunning!!


----------



## nillacobain

A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:


----------



## GrRoxy

nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:



This dress fits you so well... You look simply gorgeous! Aah


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:



That is so very beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## aoqtpi

nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:



Beyond beautiful!


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you so so much!


----------



## imelda74

great pic. Congratulations.


----------



## hunniesochic

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!



you look gorgeous...i love how the blue pops! congrats on your wedding.


----------



## jenayb

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!



Gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

CL Tuba boots, random clothes and Marc Jacobs Blake going out to dinner...


----------



## *want it all*

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!





nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:


 *nilla*!  So stunning!  Great pop of color w/your simples, and that dress fits you to a T!  Look at that itty bitty waist of yours!  

btw...I thought you said you'd be posting more pic*S* ASAP.  Um, I definitely see an "s" tagged on there.    MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:



Congrats Nilla ! great shoes and great dress !
so if I remember correctly, you wanted to sell those CLs a while back ? you did well keeping them they are gorgeous


----------



## caitle

nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:



Congratulations, you look beautiful! All the best to you and your hubby


----------



## Prada_Princess

all gorgeous but congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## NANI1972

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!


 


nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:


 BIG CONGRATS Nilla! I love the simplicity of your dress, you look beautiful!


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you SO SO MUCH ladies!  

Petit, you're right. DH convinced me they were THE perfect wedding shoes. And of course I love NS in general: they are so comfy. All the ladies kept asking me if my feet were hurting in 120mm heels. LOL


----------



## moozieblinks

ilovecocohanel said:


> Practice makes perfect
> 
> I think i have mastered walking in lady peeps 150 batik pythons


 

Does anyone know where I can find a pair of Lady Peep Batik pythons in a 39/39.5?


----------



## amazigrace

*moozie,* take a look at this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html.

Also look in the shopping area of the CL forum for
the list of the boutiques. Call and ask around.

Good luck - hope you find them!


----------



## cts900

tigertrixie said:


> CL Tuba boots, random clothes and Marc Jacobs Blake going out to dinner...



Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

nillacobain said:


> ^Thank you SO SO MUCH ladies!
> 
> Petit, you're right. DH convinced me they were THE perfect wedding shoes. And of course I love NS in general: they are so comfy. All the ladies kept asking me if my feet were hurting in 120mm heels. LOL



DH obviously has great taste because you looked absolutely stunning honey!


----------



## Luv n bags

cts900 said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks, CTS.  These boots get so many compliments - they are awesome!


----------



## PetitColibri

nillacobain said:


> ^Thank you SO SO MUCH ladies!
> 
> Petit, you're right. DH convinced me they were THE perfect wedding shoes. And of course I love NS in general: they are so comfy. All the ladies kept asking me if my feet were hurting in 120mm heels. LOL



I agree NS are so comfy, great choice




jenaywins said:


> DH obviously has great taste because you looked absolutely stunning honey!




ITA !


----------



## nillacobain

jenaywins said:


> DH obviously has great taste because you looked absolutely stunning honey!


 

Thank you!  

Leaving for our honeymoon in a few hours... I'll post more pics when I come back home. Thank you again for letting me share.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I haven't posted in a while just because my feet aren't exactly photogenic at the moment but I figure why the heck not? I still love and wear shoes!

Powder-pink watersnake rosellas - which fit even with my wrapping. SHOCKER! 











... and this isn't CL related but I just wanted to share with my CL forum ladies: I'm not a big fan of getting gifts or flowers just because it's *insert holiday/special occasion here* and my DH is really wonderful about surprising me with the most random things on the most random times. I got a special delivery yesterday "just because it's Monday"


----------



## mynameisjenny

First time uploading a picture here 
I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!




Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I haven't posted in a while just because my feet aren't exactly photogenic at the moment but I figure why the heck not? I still love and wear shoes!
> 
> Powder-pink watersnake rosellas - which fit even with my wrapping. SHOCKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and this isn't CL related but I just wanted to share with my CL forum ladies: I'm not a big fan of getting gifts or flowers just because it's *insert holiday/special occasion here* and my DH is really wonderful about surprising me with the most random things on the most random times. I got a special delivery yesterday "just because it's Monday"


 
OMG babe! *C* is so sweet!! 

Oh and them flats ain't half bad, either!  



mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend


 
You are so pretty!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Great photo!!


mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend




Thanks babe! I'm a lucky girl 


jenaywins said:


> OMG babe! *C* is so sweet!!
> 
> Oh and them flats ain't half bad, either!


----------



## amazigrace

*mynameisjenny,* welcome to the CL forum!
I hope this will be the first of many posts by you
of your beautiful CLs. You look adorable!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe! I'm a lucky girl


 
That ain't luck, sweet pea... You DESERVE him.


----------



## buzzytoes

mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend


 
Such a cute pic! Who is the dress by?

I was not even aware there was such a thing as a Grand Dental Ball...


----------



## myu3160

mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend


 You look fab!!


----------



## mynameisjenny

buzzytoes said:


> Such a cute pic! Who is the dress by?
> 
> I was not even aware there was such a thing as a Grand Dental Ball...



Thanks everyone!!!

The dress is by Zimmermann (an Australian brand). Yeah the Grand Dental Ball is for dental students and faculty at the university!


----------



## Flip88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I haven't posted in a while just because my feet aren't exactly photogenic at the moment but I figure why the heck not? I still love and wear shoes!
> 
> Powder-pink watersnake rosellas - which fit even with my wrapping. SHOCKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and this isn't CL related but I just wanted to share with my CL forum ladies: I'm not a big fan of getting gifts or flowers just because it's *insert holiday/special occasion here* and my DH is really wonderful about surprising me with the most random things on the most random times. I got a special delivery yesterday "just because it's Monday"



Your flowers are gorfeoys - what a nice surprise! you exotics are also stunning!


----------



## Flip88

mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend



You look fabulous


----------



## chloe speaks

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!



Congratulations Mrs. Nilla! 

What a beautiful unique wedding style the two of you have created! You've taken CL and something blue to a new standard.


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I haven't posted in a while just because my feet aren't exactly photogenic at the moment but I figure why the heck not? I still love and wear shoes!
> 
> Powder-pink watersnake rosellas - which fit even with my wrapping. SHOCKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and this isn't CL related but I just wanted to share with my CL forum ladies: I'm not a big fan of getting gifts or flowers just because it's *insert holiday/special occasion here* and my DH is really wonderful about surprising me with the most random things on the most random times. I got a special delivery yesterday "just because it's Monday"


awww your husband is so sweet!!!


mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend


you look fab! just a side question if you don't mind me asking, are you from Australia? if you are, which uni do you go to? the guy next to you looks really familiar to me for some reason..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you so much -- you really are very, very kind!!


Flip88 said:


> Your flowers are gorfeoys - what a nice surprise! you exotics are also stunning!




Yes he is - thank you!! I didn't tell him I was bragging about him publicly but I think he'll be happy to hear it 


pixiesparkle said:


> awww your husband is so sweet!!!


----------



## yajaira




----------



## yajaira




----------



## mynameisjenny

pixiesparkle said:


> awww your husband is so sweet!!!
> 
> you look fab! just a side question if you don't mind me asking, are you from Australia? if you are, which uni do you go to? the guy next to you looks really familiar to me for some reason..



Haha! Yes I'm from Australia. Adelaide Uni


----------



## hunniesochic

yajaira said:


>



pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend


you look fab!


----------



## hunniesochic

tigertrixie said:


> CL Tuba boots, random clothes and Marc Jacobs Blake going out to dinner...


those boots are hot! and they match perfectly with your purse!


----------



## Luv n bags

hunniesochic said:


> those boots are hot! and they match perfectly with your purse!


 
Thank you!


----------



## poppyseed

nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:


 

You look absolutely stunning!!! Big congratulations!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Waiting for a seminar to start back up. I imagine the guy behind me is wondering why some weird chick just took ten pictures of her shoe.


----------



## amazigrace

*buzzzzzyyyyyyy!!!*, so good to see you back! Love
the CLs! Please keep posting!!!

Wearing my nude new simples with my
new Bal Velo coq with rgghw. When *carla*
got hers, she helped me get mine. Just came today.


----------



## dc419

Patent bianca





Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## GrRoxy

dc419 said:


> Patent bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca by M. Sho, on Flickr



Ooh I love this picture!


----------



## amazigrace

Beautiful picture, *dc419!*
And beautiful Biancas, too!


----------



## lolitablue

amazigrace said:


> Beautiful picture, *dc419!*
> And beautiful Biancas, too!


 
Super beautiful!!!


----------



## dc419

*GrRoxy*,*amazigrace**, lolitablue* Thank you all so much!!
My DBF took the pic and I'm sure he will be happy to hear that you all enjoyed seeing his photo!



GrRoxy said:


> Ooh I love this picture!





amazigrace said:


> Beautiful picture, *dc419!*
> And beautiful Biancas, too!





lolitablue said:


> Super beautiful!!!


----------



## phiphi

nillacobain said:


> A better shot of my dress and of course my beloved NS:



nilla - you are so beautiful! a stunning bride! congratulations on your wedding!



tigertrixie said:


> CL Tuba boots, random clothes and Marc Jacobs Blake going out to dinner...



ohh what a cool outfit! love it!



mynameisjenny said:


> First time uploading a picture here
> I've been babying my CLs for the longest time and I've begun wearing and enjoying them finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dent guy and I at the Grand Dental Ball last weekend



what a great outfit - and pic! hope to see you posting more pics!



yajaira said:


>



sweeeet!



buzzytoes said:


> Waiting for a seminar to start back up. I imagine the guy behind me is wondering why some weird chick just took ten pictures of her shoe.



that guy had the best seat in the house! hope he appreciated it! 



amazigrace said:


> *buzzzzzyyyyyyy!!!*, so good to see you back! Love
> the CLs! Please keep posting!!!
> 
> Wearing my nude new simples with my
> new Bal Velo coq with rgghw. When *carla*
> got hers, she helped me get mine. Just came today.



oh amazi! your bal is such a gorgeous colour! you and carla really picked a great bag. love the outfit you paired with it.


----------



## nillacobain

chloe speaks said:


> Congratulations Mrs. Nilla!
> 
> What a beautiful unique wedding style the two of you have created! You've taken CL and something blue to a new standard.


 



poppyseed said:


> You look absolutely stunning!!! Big congratulations!!!


 



phiphi said:


> nilla - you are so beautiful! a stunning bride! congratulations on your wedding!


 


Thank you!


----------



## roussel

Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work


----------



## r6girl2005

Stunning!



roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work


----------



## stilly

roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work


 
Just Gorgeous!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Roussel, that is such a great photo!


----------



## r6girl2005

MBB black nappa at work today. Sharing the spot light with my beloved Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia in clay.






PS, I love these cool camera apps for phones these days


----------



## poppyseed

r6girl2005 said:


> MBB black nappa at work today. Sharing the spot light with my beloved Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia in clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I love these cool camera apps for phones these days


 

Your MJ is stunning, is this a recent style? I have never seen this style!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you! The collection is actually from 2009. The Stardust bags are amazingly beautiful!  



poppyseed said:


> Your MJ is stunning, is this a recent style? I have never seen this style!


----------



## poppyseed

r6girl2005 said:


> Thank you! The collection is actually from 2009. The Stardust bags are amazingly beautiful!


 

Beautiful, may have to find me one on the bay...


----------



## jenayb

roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work


 
 



r6girl2005 said:


> MBB black nappa at work today. Sharing the spot light with my beloved Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia in clay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I love these cool camera apps for phones these days


 
So cute!!


----------



## ct462

They look amazing on you Roussel!



roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel,* you look gorgeous!


----------



## eve415

Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Love the matching red combo, *eve!*  Those Greissimos are on my wishlist.


----------



## heiress-ox

roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work



This is such a great photo, and the Toutenkaboucles are just wow!



eve415 said:


> Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)


I love how your red lips & bag tie everything together. Also the Greissimo Rastas are stunning, they are a pair I regret not getting!


----------



## buzzytoes

eve415 said:


> Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)



Cute pic!


----------



## eve415

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Love the matching red combo, *eve!*  Those Greissimos are on my wishlist.



Thank you so much. They were on my wishlist as well until recently a lovely TPF member made my dreams come true


----------



## eve415

heiress-ox said:


> This is such a great photo, and the Toutenkaboucles are just wow!
> 
> 
> I love how your red lips & bag tie everything together. Also the Greissimo Rastas are stunning, they are a pair I regret not getting!



Thank you Heiress, your legs and Biancas are TDF on your pic.


----------



## eve415

buzzytoes said:


> Cute pic!



Thank you


----------



## poppyseed

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Love the matching red combo, *eve!* Those Greissimos are on my wishlist.


 


...and mine!!! lol


----------



## GrRoxy

eve415 said:


> Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)



Gorgy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

eve415 said:


> Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)



you look stunning!


----------



## heiress-ox

eve415 said:


> Thank you Heiress, your legs and Biancas are TDF on your pic.



Thank you, babe


----------



## chloe speaks

Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!

Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!
> 
> Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
> In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!



OMG such a cute doggy! Beautiful VPs!


----------



## l.a_girl19

eve415 said:


> Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)



Gorgeous


----------



## stilly

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!
> 
> Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
> In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!


 
Love the shoes and of course your pup *chloe*!!!


----------



## eve415

LouboutinHottie said:


> you look stunning!



Thanks Hottie


----------



## eve415

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!
> 
> Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
> In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!



Awesome shoes and what a cute doggie!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks *l.a.girl, stilly, nikkisabaggirl*!


----------



## hunniesochic

eve415 said:


> Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)


those look fierce!


----------



## hunniesochic

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!
> 
> Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
> In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!


I  this!!! and your puppy is so cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work


These are smoking hot!!!


----------



## Rubypout

*chloe speaks* Gorgeous Pom & Fab shoes!


----------



## AEGIS

nillacobain said:


> I wore my EB New Simples on my wedding day... here's a couple of action pics!





bambolina said:


> *Nilla *I absolutely love that picture! Your dress is so gorgeous and your EB Simples, beautiful! Congratulations to you and your hubby on your wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> Beige MBB's with Jordan Knight's boots.





stilly said:


> I wore my beloved Leopard Patent Pigalles out tonight to pick up a few groceries...





pixiesparkle said:


> here's a photo taken in my car park (pls ignore the dirty floor) after a long night celebrating my friend's bday+engagement - in black/black pigalle spikes 100





GlammaGurl said:


> Salutations Ladies....first time posting on this side of the forum (pretty new and discovering lots of places here that I adore)
> 
> Here's an action shot of me last summer in my Very Prive Studded Peep-toe Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a pair of Old Simple 100's last week. To post pics soon!





eve415 said:


> Wearing my Greissimo Rasta at my friends bachelorette dinner. Didn't even notice my bag & lipstick matching my soles =)





roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work





so lovely ladies!!!


----------



## dc419

Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
Wore my rosella flats.



Christian Louboutin Rosella by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Beautiful picture


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!
> 
> Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
> In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!



awww she's adorable, tahnks for sharing your pic


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
> Wore my rosella flats.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rosella by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
I love this photo!!!
It looks like something a professional photographer would shoot!!!


----------



## cfellis522

dc419 said:


> Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
> Wore my rosella flats.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rosella by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
Beautiful Picture!!!  Glad to see another Texan (or at least a visitor)!!!


----------



## amazigrace

dc419 said:


> Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
> Wore my rosella flats.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rosella by M. Sho, on Flickr



What a gorgeous photo! I have quite a few pair of rosella
flats and I love them. Don't have the red ones, though, and
I love them - especially in this gorgeous photo! Thank you
for sharing it with us!


----------



## Woozy

Omg these are ridiculously gorgeous!!!! Im jealous! 


roussel said:


> cobra toutenkaboucle today at work


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

dc419 said:


> Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
> Wore my rosella flats.
> 
> that pic is TDF, amazing!


----------



## dc419

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Beautiful picture


*
CEC.LV4eva*, Thank you so much!!


stilly said:


> I love this photo!!!
> It looks like something a professional photographer would shoot!!!


*stilly*, I'm sure my DBF would be flattered to hear that you think his photo looks professional! Thank you!!



cfellis522 said:


> Beautiful Picture!!!  Glad to see another Texan (or at least a visitor)!!!


*cfellis522*, Thank you!!! Yay another Texan on TPF! I barely see any CL in Houston, even though every time I go to the galleria all the CL in my size are sold out! I guess ppl are just buying them and not wearing them lol 


amazigrace said:


> What a gorgeous photo! I have quite a few pair of rosella
> flats and I love them. Don't have the red ones, though, and
> I love them - especially in this gorgeous photo! Thank you
> for sharing it with us!


*amazigrace*, Thank you for letting me share!! I love the rosella, they are so comfy!



LuluBleueNuit said:


> dc419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
> Wore my rosella flats.
> 
> that pic is TDF, amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> *LuluBleueNuit*, Thank you so much!! I might post more pics soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## sarasmith3269

Our photographer sent us a teaser pic of our engagement photos from yesterday.  Rose gold new simples.


----------



## needloub

sarasmith3269 said:


> Our photographer sent us a teaser pic of our engagement photos from yesterday.  Rose gold new simples.



Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!


----------



## jeshika

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!
> 
> Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
> In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!



i LOVE your pom!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your engagement, Sara.


----------



## juicyjeans

roussel said:


> Cobra Toutenkaboucle today at work


 
These are amazing!  they look great on you!



dc419 said:


> Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
> Wore my rosella flats.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rosella by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
What a beautiful picture 



sarasmith3269 said:


> Our photographer sent us a teaser pic of our engagement photos from yesterday. Rose gold new simples.


 
Too cute! Congrats Sara


----------



## PeepToe

I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!


----------



## stylesd

PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!




lmao! love it!


----------



## amorris

PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!



Hahaha I love it


----------



## BattyBugs

PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!


 
Love it!


----------



## dc419

*juicyjeans*, Thank you so much!!!


juicyjeans said:


> What a beautiful picture



*PeepToe*, This is too funny! There should be a thread on this topic, so we can see more pics where we mess with our DH and DBF! Lol


PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!


----------



## juicyjeans

PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!


 
hahaha  this to too funny!


----------



## CocoB

sarasmith3269 said:


> Our photographer sent us a teaser pic of our engagement photos from yesterday.  Rose gold new simples.



Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## jeNYC

Hey everyone,

here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons


 
Love the pics!!!
You both look gorgeous in your CLs!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner with Pom and VP Spikes!
> 
> Pssst, don't worry, I was not pointing my heel at her the whole ride over.
> In fact, I took off my shoes so that she wouldn't get poked by the spikes accidentally!



What a fun pic! Love the spikes and the pom!




dc419 said:


> Decided to stop by Galveston Beach bc my DBF and I were near.
> Wore my rosella flats.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rosella by M. Sho, on Flickr



Beautiful location and shoes!




sarasmith3269 said:


> Our photographer sent us a teaser pic of our engagement photos from yesterday.  Rose gold new simples.



So cute! Congrats on your engagement, if I haven't already said it!




PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!



 I love the 150 MBPs soooo much!


----------



## cfellis522

PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!


 

Showed this to my husband and he told me...  "Dont even think about it!"  

I burst out laughing when I saw this!!!

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

Here are some of my shoes in action at FNO this past week w/ my new Hematite Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)!


























Caroline


----------



## r6girl2005

Posing with a lovely car that makes me and my MBP Leopards look good.


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons



Don't ya just love em  Mine get the most wear outta all my CLs...heels for that matter!


----------



## cfellis522

r6girl2005 said:


> Posing with a lovely car that makes me and my MBP Leopards look good.


 
Love the car and LOOVVVVEEE the shoes!  Very complimentary!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks! I think any CL would be complimentary to that car. You look dazzling in your Dafs as well 



cfellis522 said:


> Love the car and LOOVVVVEEE the shoes!  Very complimentary!


----------



## glamourbag

r6girl2005 said:


> Posing with a lovely car that makes me and my MBP Leopards look good.


Woohoo hotness!!! Very nice!


----------



## glamourbag

I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...


----------



## jamidee

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...




Wow those are fantastic. Like seriously


----------



## heiress-ox

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



Your strass LPs are amazing!


----------



## 9distelle

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...


These LPs look divine on your stunning legs, feet!!!
also your awesome toenails and the nail polish as well! What is it?
Do you find LPs in this material pretty comfy?


----------



## poppyseed

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...


 

WOW!! they are totally amazing!


----------



## glamourbag

jamidee said:


> Wow those are fantastic. Like seriously


 


heiress-ox said:


> Your strass LPs are amazing!


 


9distelle said:


> These LPs look divine on your stunning legs, feet!!!
> also your awesome toenails and the nail polish as well! What is it?
> Do you find LPs in this material pretty comfy?


 


poppyseed said:


> WOW!! they are totally amazing!


 
Thank you everyone! Your too sweet! 9distelle, my polish is the OPI staple "Black Onyx". Yes, due to the suede, these LPs are pretty comfortable. I prefer these over the patents I have (considering comfort rating). I hope this helps


----------



## ilovecocohanel

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



Those shoes bag n CDC says I'm happy n made it in life! Just omg


----------



## cts900

Camel patent VPs with my DS at the arcade...


----------



## AEGIS

what a glamorous mommy!



cts900 said:


> Camel patent VPs with my DS at the arcade...


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Camel patent VPs with my DS at the arcade...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Good lord!   Strass LPs, H bonanza, Loree Rodkin, I dunno what to drool over more (although anything sparkly makes my heart flutter)!   Pure fabulousness! 



glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...


----------



## fieryfashionist

DS son must be proud to have such a fabulous, well heeled mommy  (and I reallllllly want those VPs, so send 'em over)! 




cts900 said:


> Camel patent VPs with my DS at the arcade...


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> DS son must be proud to have such a fabulous, well heeled mommy  (and I reallllllly want those VPs, so send 'em over)!



M!!!!!!!!!!!  Soooooooo good to see you hot stuff! 



jenaywins said:


>



 Hiya, babe.



AEGIS said:


> what a glamorous mommy!



Thanks, my sweet.  The other moms do not respond so well.  I get a lot of "looks."


----------



## l.a_girl19

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



Oh my goodness...so gorgeous. I wish I could afford them lol They look fabulous on you and next to your beautiful Kelly



cts900 said:


> Camel patent VPs with my DS at the arcade...



I agree with *fiery*& *AEGIS*! You are one stylish mama! The VP style looks perfect on you


----------



## isparkle

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



Those shoes look amazing on you. Fabulous bag too!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the camel patent VPs, CTS. You are a brave mommy to wear those gorgeous shoes to the arcade.


----------



## glamourbag

ilovecocohanel said:


> Those shoes bag n CDC says I'm happy n made it in life! Just omg


 


fieryfashionist said:


> Good lord!  Strass LPs, H bonanza, Loree Rodkin, I dunno what to drool over more (although anything sparkly makes my heart flutter)!  Pure fabulousness!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my goodness...so gorgeous. I wish I could afford them lol They look fabulous on you and next to your beautiful Kelly


 


isparkle said:


> Those shoes look amazing on you. Fabulous bag too!


 
Thanks everyone. I really love them, _DH is a blue fanatic_ so they were certainly a "must buy"! As for my Kelly...*that color was my* UHG! I just love color!


----------



## r6girl2005

I keep coming back to your pictures. Those shoes...the Hermes....



glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> I love the camel patent VPs, CTS. You are a brave mommy to wear those gorgeous shoes to the arcade.



In all honesty, it was a little scary .


----------



## cts900

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my goodness...so gorgeous. I wish I could afford them lol They look fabulous on you and next to your beautiful Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with *fiery*& *AEGIS*! You are one stylish mama! The VP style looks perfect on you



Thanks, babe .


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



Great pictures !! Love everything from the bracelet to the shoes and of course the baggy !!!


----------



## kaityy

Love all the shoes!


----------



## CocoB

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



For good reason, they look amazing on you!


----------



## juicyjeans

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



Your lovin' them for good reason! They look super fab on you!


----------



## juicyjeans

cts900 said:


> Camel patent VPs with my DS at the arcade...



I absolutely  you for this!


----------



## glamourbag

juicyjeans said:


> Your lovin' them for good reason! They look super fab on you!





CocoB said:


> For good reason, they look amazing on you!





Michelleka2 said:


> Great pictures !! Love everything from the bracelet to the shoes and of course the baggy !!!





r6girl2005 said:


> I keep coming back to your pictures. Those shoes...the Hermes....



Thank you and hugs to everyone for your sweet words


----------



## needloub

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



Amazing shoes and legs for days! LOL!



cts900 said:


> Camel patent VPs with my DS at the arcade...



I love your camel patent VP's!


----------



## lily25

Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night


----------



## cts900

lily25 said:


> Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night


 
PERFECTION! I love your skirt!



needloub said:


> I love your camel patent VP's!


 


juicyjeans said:


> I absolutely  you for this!


 
You are both too sweet. Thank you, ladies .


----------



## Minnie

lily25 said:


> Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night



You look great. Love the outfit.


----------



## heiress-ox

lily25 said:


> Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night



lovely! your skirt is beautiful!


----------



## lily25

^ Thanks everyone! Oh my skirt -for anyone looking for the brand- is a humble Marks & Spencer limited edition from last Christmas


----------



## needloub

lily25 said:


> Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night



You look amazing! Hope you had a wonderful anniversary celebration!


----------



## lily25

^ thank you, yes I did have a lovely time


----------



## jamidee

lily25 said:


> Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night



Awe, you're perfection!!!


----------



## mynameisjenny

2nd time posting pics!




My new Mater Claude 85mm Kid (sz35.5)...just got them yesterday so decided I'll wear them to my formal dinner event tonight!




Another "leg pop" picture at my faculty dinner for chemical engineering with Dent Guy


----------



## glamourbag

mynameisjenny said:


> 2nd time posting pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Mater Claude 85mm Kid (sz35.5)...just got them yesterday so decided I'll wear them to my formal dinner event tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "leg pop" picture at my faculty dinner for chemical engineering with Dent Guy


 
Cute couple, lovely picture!!!


----------



## glamourbag

lily25 said:


> Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night


 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:okay: I love your whole look! totally beyond perfection...btw...your skirt is fabulous!!!!


----------



## needloub

mynameisjenny said:


> 2nd time posting pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Mater Claude 85mm Kid (sz35.5)...just got them yesterday so decided I'll wear them to my formal dinner event tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "leg pop" picture at my faculty dinner for chemical engineering with Dent Guy



Cute pic! Love the leg pop!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lily25 said:


> Taupe O My Sling for anniversary dinner last night



all the colors in your entire outfit is so well put together!!! You look fabulous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



you should post more pix  you look fab, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cts900

mynameisjenny said:


> 2nd time posting pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Mater Claude 85mm Kid (sz35.5)...just got them yesterday so decided I'll wear them to my formal dinner event tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "leg pop" picture at my faculty dinner for chemical engineering with Dent Guy



Great shots! More! More!


----------



## lily25

jamidee said:


> Awe, you're perfection!!!



You are too nice!! Thanks!



mynameisjenny said:


> 2nd time posting pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Mater Claude 85mm Kid (sz35.5)...just got them yesterday so decided I'll wear them to my formal dinner event tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "leg pop" picture at my faculty dinner for chemical engineering with Dent Guy



Claudes are so hot, and the heel height is the one I'm looking for... Amazing! Love the leg pop!



glamourbag said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:okay: I love your whole look! totally beyond perfection...btw...your skirt is fabulous!!!!



Thank you! I love this skirt!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> all the colors in your entire outfit is so well put together!!! You look fabulous!


Thanks, I hope it is not too matchy matchy, I get carried away with same tone outfits.


----------



## Moonbeam1976

_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful pics Ladies



so love this pic -- my two favorite thing -- motorbikes and CL'S


----------



## juicyjeans

My Mater Claude catching some  out on the deck


----------



## mynameisjenny

lily25 said:


> You are too nice!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Claudes are so hot, and the heel height is the one I'm looking for... Amazing! Love the leg pop!



THANKS!!! I didnt think it was liked by many ^^ so now I like it even more. Really you like the 85mm heel? I wish it was higher only cause I'm vertically challenge


----------



## lily25

^ Yes love the 85mm, because one can actually walk in them. Unfortunately it has never arrived in my country, all the cl here are of the sky high variety. bummer, I have to check NAP and others for 85mm.

Haha it is not a flat, so it gives some height


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

juicyjeans said:


> My Mater Claude catching some  out on the deck



Fab! Love this photo!


----------



## glamourbag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you should post more pix  you look fab, thanks for sharing!


 Aww thanks, your too sweet!


----------



## needloub

juicyjeans said:


> My Mater Claude catching some  out on the deck



Beautiful pair!


----------



## tamburger

Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


----------



## glamourbag

tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


 Cute! Happy B-day BTW!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


 

what a cute photo! kinda looks like the bouncer was lookin at your you know whats! That license could have said you were 7 years old in crayon and you would have gotten in-you look smokin' hot girlie!


----------



## r6girl2005

The bouncer 

Happy Birthday!



tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


----------



## dc419

What a great moment to capture! Cute! 
Happy birthday!



tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


----------



## BagsR4Me

tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


 
You look amazing. Great photo. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## tamburger

BagsR4Me said:


> You look amazing. Great photo. Happy Birthday!!


Thank you soo much!!



dc419 said:


> What a great moment to capture! Cute!
> Happy birthday!


I didn't even think of this as a picture moment! I had to stand there while we got the camera ready for her to take the picture 



r6girl2005 said:


> The bouncer
> 
> Happy Birthday!


hahaah, thank you!!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> what a cute photo! kinda looks like the bouncer was lookin at your you know whats! That license could have said you were 7 years old in crayon and you would have gotten in-you look smokin' hot girlie!


ahhhh! Thank you sooo much 





glamourbag said:


> Cute! Happy B-day BTW!


Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


 
Great photo! Your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## needloub

tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday



Hope you had a great birthday in your beautiful shoes!


----------



## jeshika

tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday



you look gorgeous, *T*!!!!! and those shoes on you!!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


tamburger said:


> Getting carded for the first time in my CLs!! 21st bday


----------



## bubsy4

everyone looks so gorgeous... im a bit :shame: to put these..
They are my engins on my weddings day
No prives on holiday 
& Lady Peeps
x


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe, don't be :shame:, you are gorgeous!!



bubsy4 said:


> everyone looks so gorgeous... im a bit :shame: to put these..
> They are my engins on my weddings day
> No prives on holiday
> & Lady Peeps
> x


----------



## poppyseed

bubsy4 said:


> everyone looks so gorgeous... im a bit :shame: to put these..
> They are my engins on my weddings day
> No prives on holiday
> & Lady Peeps
> x


 

You look lovely, so cool to have engins as your wedding shoes!


----------



## glamourbag

bubsy4 said:


> everyone looks so gorgeous... im a bit :shame: to put these..
> They are my engins on my weddings day
> No prives on holiday
> & Lady Peeps
> x


Dont be shy or embarrased! Your gorgeous and they are fabulous on you!


----------



## stilly

bubsy4 said:


> everyone looks so gorgeous... im a bit :shame: to put these..
> They are my engins on my weddings day
> No prives on holiday
> & Lady Peeps
> x


 
Love the outfits *bubsy*!!!
The red dress and Lady Peeps are amazing!!!


----------



## bubsy4

Thank you Ladies you have made my day 
x


----------



## NY_Mami

PeepToe said:


> I like to play with my husband and make him think I'm crazy! This is what he saw when getting into our suv. (I only did this to bother him LOL!)
> My leopard MBP's heading to a bar!


 
 So cute.... lol....


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Trying on Bambou at HR


----------



## Elsie87

^Fierce!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on Bambou at HR


 
Those Bambous look amazing on you *LH*!!!


----------



## stilly

Some pics of my MBBs in motion before heading out to dinner on Saturday


----------



## jamidee

NY_Mami said:


> So cute.... lol....



I couldn't find the original quote so I'll just quote this... 

THAT IS HILARIOUS!! It looks like something I would do to get to my SO.


----------



## Jönathan

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on Bambou at HR



Hottie, 

The Bambou's look amazing on you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jönathan;20123532 said:
			
		

> Hottie,
> 
> The Bambou's look amazing on you!



ty!


----------



## GrRoxy

bubsy4 said:


> everyone looks so gorgeous... im a bit :shame: to put these..
> They are my engins on my weddings day
> No prives on holiday
> & Lady Peeps
> x




You look lovely! But my fav are your fierce sexy spiky shoes with romantic white bridal dress... LOVE it


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

not so much on the move, but at rest 
Beige Yolanda Spikes!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not so much on the move, but at rest
> Beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
yes-rest those feet momma! lol I love those shoes-it's your perfect nude!


----------



## CocoB

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not so much on the move, but at rest
> Beige Yolanda Spikes!



So pretty.


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not so much on the move, but at rest
> Beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
Love them! May I ask what nail polish you are wearing?


----------



## poppyseed

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Love them! May I ask what nail polish you are wearing?


 
Haha was gonna ask the same thing! - it looks to me like Chanel Particuliere...? or maybe OPI Over The Taupe or You Don't Know Jacques..?



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not so much on the move, but at rest
> Beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## needloub

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not so much on the move, but at rest
> Beige Yolanda Spikes!



Gorgeous...they match your skin tone perfectly!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> yes-rest those feet momma! lol I love those shoes-it's your perfect nude!


 


CocoB said:


> So pretty.


 


ScarlettMoeller said:


> Love them! May I ask what nail polish you are wearing?


 


poppyseed said:


> Haha was gonna ask the same thing! - it looks to me like Chanel Particuliere...? or maybe OPI Over The Taupe or You Don't Know Jacques..?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


 


needloub said:


> Gorgeous...they match your skin tone perfectly!


 
thank you all so much!!! Scarlett, Poppy- the nailpolish is by Essie, I will check the name and get back to you


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you all so much!!! Scarlett, Poppy- the nailpolish is by Essie, I will check the name and get back to you


 
Thanks It looks like a mix between Particuliere and something a bit more purple? Might be the camera/flash though


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Thanks It looks like a mix between Particuliere and something a bit more purple? Might be the camera/flash though


 


poppyseed said:


> Haha was gonna ask the same thing! - it looks to me like Chanel Particuliere...? or maybe OPI Over The Taupe or You Don't Know Jacques..?


 
ok ladies, it's called "Mink Muffs" by Essie


----------



## poppyseed

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ok ladies, it's called "Mink Muffs" by Essie


 

Thanks for checking the name! Don't know if I can justify another mushroom/taupe nail polish lol, already have both of the OPIs I mentioned. Although I just googled it for swatches and it does look a little different form the two...


----------



## erinmiyu

kiddo and i at the ballet yesterday!


----------



## LVoepink

erinmiyu said:


> kiddo and i at the ballet yesterday!


 
aww!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not so much on the move, but at rest
> Beige Yolanda Spikes!



I will love those Yolandas forever!


----------



## GrRoxy

My Sonietta glitter at one of the last sunny and warm days in here...


----------



## ilovemylilo

cts900 said:


> Everyone's shots are so fun!  Thank you all for sharing them!
> 
> This is DD, my pythons, and me watching "Alice in Wonderland" in her bedroom after a hardy play session....



Awwww....best action shot!  I love it!


----------



## cts900

ilovemylilo said:


> Awwww....best action shot! I love it!


 
Thank you, sweetie.  This photo is the wallpaper on my home computer .


----------



## cts900

erinmiyu said:


> kiddo and i at the ballet yesterday!


 
I LOVE this!


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple of YSL & CL action shots of my sister and I:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LavenderIce said:


> A couple of YSL & CL action shots of my sister and I:


 
Those orchideas are so pretty


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

erinmiyu said:


> kiddo and i at the ballet yesterday!


 
This picture is too cute!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LavenderIce said:


> A couple of YSL & CL action shots of my sister and I:


 
so fun! 



GrRoxy said:


> My Sonietta glitter at one of the last sunny and warm days in here...


 so pretty!


CRISPEDROSA said:


> I will love those Yolandas forever!


 
aww thank you! 



erinmiyu said:


> kiddo and i at the ballet yesterday!


 how cute!


----------



## cts900

LavenderIce said:


> A couple of YSL & CL action shots of my sister and I:



Graffiti.... be still my beating heart .


----------



## cts900

DD checking out her own outfit while I photographed mine .  Sweet little thang.


----------



## AEGIS

cayute!



erinmiyu said:


> kiddo and i at the ballet yesterday!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> DD checking out her own outfit while I photographed mine . Sweet little thang.


 
how cute!!!


----------



## 9distelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> not so much on the move, but at rest
> Beige Yolanda Spikes!


I how Yolanda look on you at rest!


----------



## LVoepink

GrRoxy said:


> My Sonietta glitter at one of the last sunny and warm days in here...


 
oh wow I love how you have had the whole sole redone by MM7!


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> how cute!!!



Thanks, babe.  You will know what that is like sooner than you might think .


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

9distelle said:


> I how Yolanda look on you at rest!


 
heehee


cts900 said:


> Thanks, babe. You will know what that is like sooner than you might think .


 
I cannot wait!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nude patent VPs at a Halloween house party - never noticed that crease til now.


----------



## carlinha

out to dinner/drinks the other night...
DH caught me maneuvering the pavers... it's not as treacherous as it looks 









8 Mignons having a drink


----------



## sophinette007

Wow! Lovely 8 Mignons modelling pics! You are amazing! This Green Chartreuse...such a beautiful color and matchy matchy to the drinks!



carlinha said:


> out to dinner/drinks the other night...
> DH caught me maneuvering the pavers... it's not as treacherous as it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Mignons having a drink


----------



## tamburger

Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it


----------



## Nadin22

tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it



That's a beautiful photo!


----------



## RedBottomLover

tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it


I love this picture  It would make the perfect holiday card!


----------



## sophinette007

tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it



Lovely photo! Miss clichy are always perfection!


----------



## myu3160

tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it



Gorgeous photo! You (and youre lovely lovely Christmas tree) look fantastic


----------



## GrRoxy

tamburger said:
			
		

> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it



Amazing photo! Ooh im jealous haha im gonna have my christmas tree in the middle of december! Im already excited


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

aoqtpi said:


> Nude patent VPs at a Halloween house party - never noticed that crease til now.


 
nice shot!



carlinha said:


> out to dinner/drinks the other night...
> DH caught me maneuvering the pavers... it's not as treacherous as it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Mignons having a drink


 
gorgeous!!!



tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it


 
such a cute shot! I love it!


----------



## LVoepink

tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it


 
what a lovely festive picture!


----------



## airina666

Walking to a wedding reception, danced all night in them. Flats were in the dustbag, just in case.


----------



## GSDlover

airina666 said:


> Walking to a wedding reception, danced all night in them. Flats were in the dustbag, just in case.
> 
> Love your hourglass body!  I've always wanted some animal print CLs but have not had the nerve to, I might after seeing these.


----------



## aoqtpi

tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it



I seriously could not be more in love with this pic!




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> nice shot!



Thanks!




airina666 said:


> Walking to a wedding reception, danced all night in them. Flats were in the dustbag, just in case.



Love it!


----------



## tamburger

Nadin22 said:


> That's a beautiful photo!


Thank you so much!



RedBottomLover said:


> I love this picture  It would make the perfect holiday card!


I'm actually considering this haha! Thank you! 




sophinette007 said:


> Lovely photo! Miss clichy are always perfection!


Thank you!!!



myu3160 said:


> Gorgeous photo! You (and youre lovely lovely Christmas tree) look fantastic


You're very sweet 



GrRoxy said:


> Amazing photo! Ooh im jealous haha im gonna have my christmas tree in the middle of december! Im already excited


We put up our Christmas decorations a little early this year. Thank yOU!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> nice shot!


  





LVoepink said:


> what a lovely festive picture!


Thanks!



aoqtpi said:


> I seriously could not be more in love with this pic!


 You're awesome


----------



## shaggy360

tamburger said:


> Miss Clichy  My Christmas tree is very sad right now without any gifts under it



I love it!


----------



## beagly911

Everyone looks so great!!  Wish I could convince DH to take pics of me on the move in my CL'S...he's still a work in progress on the CL obsession!


----------



## airina666

Lunch time at Hyde Park, Sydney


----------



## GrRoxy

airina666 said:


> Lunch time at Hyde Park, Sydney



I want to be able to take lunch on the grass without freezing my butt now too!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

I wouldn't mind Xmas tree like this...





Mine and my DBF's Loubis 





Not a Loubi shot but I loved the Lafayette windows by Lagerfeld... This is a part of window where were many dolls like this moving and like doing pictures etc  Love it


----------



## cts900

DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day.  Olive Suede Lady Gres.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day. Olive Suede Lady Gres.


 

You look _amazing!!!_


----------



## ChrisyAM15

GrRoxy said:


> I wouldn't mind Xmas tree like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine and my DBF's Loubis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Loubi shot but I loved the Lafayette windows by Lagerfeld... This is a part of window where were many dolls like this moving and like doing pictures etc  Love it


 
Gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing!!
Love the one with your+DBF CLs!!


----------



## cts900

ChrisyAM15 said:


> You look _amazing!!!_



Thank you so much, sweetheart .


----------



## GrRoxy

cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day.  Olive Suede Lady Gres.



You look great!!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day.  Olive Suede Lady Gres.



C. 

You look gorgeous!!! Cute outfit!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day. Olive Suede Lady Gres.


 
you are just FABULOUS my dear!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day.  Olive Suede Lady Gres.



You look incredible!


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> You look incredible!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> you are just FABULOUS my dear!!!!






			
				Jönathan;20623790 said:
			
		

> C.
> 
> You look gorgeous!!! Cute outfit!!!





GrRoxy said:


> You look great!!



You are all far too kind.  I appreciate your compliments more than you know!  Many hugs and holidays kisses to you all...


----------



## chloe speaks

Love my new Bibis and finding a way to wear them in the NYC winter!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts,* so pretty!
*chloe,* what a chic, casual look.


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day. Olive Suede Lady Gres.


 
I love the dress and the CLs *cts*!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts, you are stunning... love the entire outfit... and DH on your arm


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day.  Olive Suede Lady Gres.



I almost died when I saw this pic.  I don't even know where to begin. First of all, girl seriously... Your figure is amazing. Your hair is beautiful... You know how I feel about you; I do not need to say it..... BUT!!! I was super shocked to see DH... he looks like a total badass! When *D* and I are in SD again, we all need to go have drinks. Seriously.


----------



## jenayb

Cate + Eugotina


----------



## chanel*liz

cts900 said:
			
		

> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day.  Olive Suede Lady Gres.



You 2 look great!! Love your dress!


----------



## chanel*liz

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> Love my new Bibis and finding a way to wear them in the NYC winter!



Wow! You look fierce!!


----------



## chloe speaks

rdgldy said:


> *cts,* so pretty!
> *chloe,* what a chic, casual look.





chanel*liz said:


> Wow! You look fierce!!



thanks *rdgldy *and *chanel*liz* for your kind words!

when i said finding a way to wear CLs in the cold, I forgot to add that indoors my Bibis fit me fine but after walking a few blocks in ~40 degree weather, my feet contracted and I had enormous heel slippage. :weird:

has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## chanel*liz

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> thanks rdgldy and chanel*liz for your kind words!
> 
> when i said finding a way to wear CLs in the cold, I forgot to add that indoors my Bibis fit me fine but after walking a few blocks in ~40 degree weather, my feet contracted and I had enormous heel slippage. :weird:
> 
> has anyone had this happen to them?


Yup! I think your feet do the opposite in extreme cold what they would do in extreme heat. My SA said your feet shrink a little when it's that cold outside!


----------



## stilly

Pigalle Spikes heading out for drinks with friends...


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> Pigalle Spikes heading out for drinks with friends...



Just sooooo impressive that you rock your piggies daily.



chanel*liz said:


> You 2 look great!! Love your dress!



Thanks, hun :kiss:.  



jenaywins said:


> Cate + Eugotina



Love, love, love, love this shot!



jenaywins said:


> I almost died when I saw this pic.  I don't even know where to begin. First of all, girl seriously... Your figure is amazing. Your hair is beautiful... You know how I feel about you; I do not need to say it..... BUT!!! I was super shocked to see DH... he looks like a total badass! *When D and I are in SD again, we all need to go have drinks. Seriously.*



You have got a date, love!  I had to talk DH into letting me post his picture.  He is the salt of the Earth--and pretty badass to me as well! . Get your little butt out to SD soon, girl!    



BellaShoes said:


> cts, you are stunning... love the entire outfit... and DH on your arm



My sweet, inspiring *Bella*...your supportive words are always echoing in my head.



stilly said:


> I love the dress and the CLs *cts*!!!
> You look gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much!



rdgldy said:


> *cts,* so pretty!
> *chloe,* what a chic, casual look.



Thank you! It means so much coming from you.



chloe speaks said:


> Love my new Bibis and finding a way to wear them in the NYC winter!



I adore every aspect of this look!  I am in LOVE with your sweater!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> Love my new Bibis and finding a way to wear them in the NYC winter!



Amazeballs! Now I'm regretting passing on the Bibis in black...


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Cate + Eugotina



Love this pic! Both these boots are seriously hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Pigalle Spikes heading out for drinks with friends...



I love these shoes, love this pic and love that you can handle the pitch so well! I aspire to one day be as comfortable in heels as you are


----------



## sparkle12

Relaxing in my loubies in sunny California. Simple Botta 100. Love these boots!!!


----------



## stilly

sparkle12 said:


> Relaxing in my loubies in sunny California. Simple Botta 100. Love these boots!!!


 
*sparkle12* - These boots are fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Pigalle Spikes heading out for drinks with friends...



Gorgeous!

Stilly, you are the queen of Pigalles!!


----------



## lonetealeaf

I took a picture of my shoes next to mu hubby's at the doctor's office a few weeks back. I will have to find it and put it up here. I have on a pair of black CL's and he is wearing some army green Chucks. It's a cute photo!


----------



## needloub

My DH and I went to LA for his fellowship interview but we also decided to make it into a little getaway. This is us waiting in the hotel lobby for the bus for our celebrity tour...wearing my Balacorta's with red skinny jeans!


----------



## sofaa

Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals


----------



## stilly

sofaa said:


> Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals


 
I love this pic!!!
The asteroids are so amazing!!!


----------



## jenayb

sofaa said:


> Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals





Oh my.


----------



## beagly911

sofaa said:


> Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals


  tremendous!!


----------



## tamburger

sofaa said:


> Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals


What a good-looking group of ladies!


----------



## heiress-ox

sofaa said:


> Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals



Oh wow, what a gorgeous group and braving the cold here in Canada, even better


----------



## Pomba

Black tie, my 299's


----------



## needloub

^They look wonderful on you!


----------



## AEGIS

sofaa said:


> Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals



well aren't you all a well heeled group


----------



## GrRoxy

sofaa said:


> Asteroid's, Glitter Maggies and YSL Tribute Sandals



Love this pic


----------



## CocoB

Pomba said:


> Black tie, my 299's



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## heiress-ox

Pomba said:


> Black tie, my 299's



beautiful, they look great on you!


----------



## caitle

Breaking in my Maggies. My first pair of 140s, and I'm still a bit wobbly :shame:


----------



## Pomba

needloub said:


> ^They look wonderful on you!


thanks!


----------



## Pomba

heiress-ox said:


> beautiful, they look great on you!


 thanks


----------



## Pomba

CocoB said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


  Thanks!


----------



## msd31

LVoepink said:


> oh wow I love how you have had the whole sole redone by MM7!




wow! are there any other places we can have this done besides mm7?


----------



## Nadin22

Pomba said:


> Black tie, my 299's



Very beautiful!


----------



## Nadin22

caitle said:


> Breaking in my Maggies. My first pair of 140s, and I'm still a bit wobbly :shame:



Congrats! They look amazing on you! I love the indigo Maggie


----------



## LVoepink

msd31 said:


> wow! are there any other places we can have this done besides mm7?


 
I don't think so  I am thinking of sending a pair there this year for the soles and a new insole!


----------



## msd31

LVoepink said:


> I don't think so  I am thinking of sending a pair there this year for the soles and a new insole!



I plan to go to paris in july. Is there any other special services they offer? I want to make the most of my trip there.


----------



## erinmiyu

got to sit on the stage for a performance of spring awakening  wearing my glitter nps. you can see my dustbags in my purse too, since it was raining and i wasn't about to wear my shoes outside


----------



## heiress-ox

caitle said:


> Breaking in my Maggies. My first pair of 140s, and I'm still a bit wobbly :shame:



gorgeous - where did you find them in Indigo, I thought this colourway was all gone (there is hope!)


----------



## caitle

heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous - where did you find them in Indigo, I thought this colourway was all gone (there is hope!)



Thanks heiress-ox, I don't want to crush your hopes and dreams, but I bought these in mid December from Bergdorf's in NYC. It's just taken me this long to take the time to break them in. Good luck finding some, I've seen a couple of pairs on Bonz.


----------



## needloub

erinmiyu said:


> got to sit on the stage for a performance of spring awakening  wearing my glitter nps. you can see my dustbags in my purse too, since it was raining and i wasn't about to wear my shoes outside



Beautiful *Erin*!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my my Loubs on the move (well standing and sitting actually lol)


----------



## IsisI

Very glam...love it.



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my my Loubs on the move (well standing and sitting actually lol)


----------



## Asia_Leone

IsisI said:


> Very glam...love it.



Thank you sweets!


----------



## chelle0216

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's my my Loubs on the move (well standing and sitting actually lol)



You look stunning! Love your whole outfit.. Especially the mix of purple and black.. Love it!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I apologise for not addressing each person individually because I am over 50 pages behind but ladies, you all look fabulous!!!

Here are my purple/blue Maggies (out for the second time and a first scrape on the left heel )


----------



## stilly

pixiesparkle said:


> I apologise for not addressing each person individually because I am over 50 pages behind but ladies, you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here are my purple/blue Maggies (out for the second time and a first scrape on the left heel )


 
These are fabulous *pixiesparkle*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> I apologise for not addressing each person individually because I am over 50 pages behind but ladies, you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here are my purple/blue Maggies (out for the second time and a first scrape on the left heel )



yeah, same thing with my leopard maggies, but don't worry, you'll get over it soon! nicks here and there are inevitable sometimes, although it does hurt at the time! 



erinmiyu said:


> got to sit on the stage for a performance of spring awakening  wearing my glitter nps. you can see my dustbags in my purse too, since it was raining and i wasn't about to wear my shoes outside



Great action pic!!! 



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my my Loubs on the move (well standing and sitting actually lol)



wow, stunning outfit!!! love the skirt!



cts900 said:


> DH and me at my parents' home on Christmas day.  Olive Suede Lady Gres.



You and your DH are so cute together CTS!!! love your outfit too! I really like dresses with a slight flare for a 50s look lol


----------



## LadyAK

CL belle suede booties 85mm


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You and your DH are so cute together CTS!!! love your outfit too! I really like dresses with a slight flare for a 50s look lol



Thank you so much, sweetheart!


----------



## shontel

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my my Loubs on the move (well standing and sitting actually lol)


 
Ok. Seriously? This is hot! Love it!


----------



## Asia_Leone

shontel said:


> Ok. Seriously? This is hot! Love it!



Shontel!!  Thank you darling!


----------



## stilly

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my my Loubs on the move (well standing and sitting actually lol)


 
You look so fabulous in these shots!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

More Ron Ron shots!


----------



## authenticplease

Morning coffee with DH and Furbaby.....comfy Big Kiss flats!  Heading to an antique market for the morning.


----------



## coconess

Asia_Leone said:


> More Ron Ron shots!



i like your blog! im sitting here looking through like all the pages. 

im going to try to recreate the top/s in your siggy, love it!!!


----------



## cts900

authenticplease said:


> Morning coffee with DH and Furbaby.....comfy Big Kiss flats!  Heading to an antique market for the morning.



That is such a cozy looking photo.  I love it!


----------



## lilximi

me in bibi and simple 70mm


----------



## sofaa

getting ready to go out in my black/black rollergirl spikes


----------



## BattyBugs

Loving the action shots.


----------



## Asia_Leone

coconess said:


> i like your blog! im sitting here looking through like all the pages.
> 
> im going to try to recreate the top/s in your siggy, love it!!!




Awww thank you Coconess!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

sofaa said:


> getting ready to go out in my black/black rollergirl spikes



LOve Love Love those flats!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here are my Loubs in action!


----------



## fumi

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Loubs in action!



Oh my god you look beautiful! I LOVE the dress


----------



## AEGIS

sofaa said:


> getting ready to go out in my black/black rollergirl spikes




where are you? those stairs look really uniique


----------



## miss.SHOE

AEGIS said:


> where are you? those stairs look really uniique


I second that. I noticed the stairs immediately. very nice! love your flats as well, seems like their first time out on the town.


----------



## chelle0216

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here are my Loubs in action!



Stunning!! I love your outfit too! Is this a dress? You also look like Jennifer Lopez in this pic..  so pretty!


----------



## chelle0216

lilximi said:
			
		

> me in bibi and simple 70mm



Love your bibi and simple! Your look gorgeous! Love your legs!!


----------



## sofaa

AEGIS said:


> where are you? those stairs look really uniique






miss.SHOE said:


> I second that. I noticed the stairs immediately. very nice! love your flats as well, seems like their first time out on the town.




The stairs are part of my friend's duplex actually , she has a very beautiful house! 

Thanks everyone for the kind compliments!


----------



## Asia_Leone

fumi said:


> Oh my god you look beautiful! I LOVE the dress



Thanks hun!!


----------



## stilly

lilximi said:


> me in bibi and simple 70mm


 
I love your skinnys and CLs!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Loubs in action!


 
That dress and your CLs are so pretty *Asia_Leone*!!!
Your legs are amazing!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

stilly said:


> That dress and your CLs are so pretty *Asia_Leone*!!!
> Your legs are amazing!!!



Thank you hun!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Outfit post with my CLs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Asia_Leone said:


> Outfit post with my CLs



Great taste and style!

Love your pics!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here are my Loubs in action!



Legs, dress and CL's ..... all lovely.


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here are my Ron Rons again...they are pretty basic but perfect for many occasions.


----------



## beagly911

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rons again...they are pretty basic but perfect for many occasions.


 Incredible classic look and the Ron Ron's are great!


----------



## Asia_Leone

beagly911 said:


> Incredible classic look and the Ron Ron's are great!



Thanks hun!


----------



## floridasun8

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rons again...they are pretty basic but perfect for many occasions.



Love looking at your pics!  It's like looking at magazine model shoots!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Asia_Leone

floridasun8 said:


> Love looking at your pics!  It's like looking at magazine model shoots!  Gorgeous!



This is so sweet Flordiasun!! xoxo


----------



## Red sole addict

glamourbag said:


> I usually do not post my "action" pictures here in this thread but I am kind of loving my new CL strass right now...



OMG! just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## sofaa

*My Ruby Lady Clous and Nude Clou Noeuds via Instagram*


----------



## fumi

sofaa said:


> *My Ruby Lady Clous and Nude Clou Noeuds via Instagram*



Such cute pictures. I love your shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rons again...they are pretty basic but perfect for many occasions.



Your style is very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sofaa said:


> *My Ruby Lady Clous and Nude Clou Noeuds via Instagram*



i LOVE it!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

sofaa said:
			
		

> My Ruby Lady Clous and Nude Clou Noeuds via Instagram



Lovely pics!


----------



## deej87

Pomba said:


> Black tie, my 299's



ooh I love those !
they look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sofaa said:


> *My Ruby Lady Clous and Nude Clou Noeuds via Instagram*



Love your Instagram pics >


----------



## Asia_Leone

sofaa said:


> *My Ruby Lady Clous and Nude Clou Noeuds via Instagram*



Wow these are gorg!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my beloved Very Prive on the move + my new love DIY distressed denim shorts with studs!


----------



## fumi

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my beloved Very Prive on the move + my new love DIY distressed denim shorts with studs!



Love your shorts!  I can't believe those are DIY. They look really good!


----------



## Elsie87

Installing Diablo III while wearing my red patent Simples:


----------



## bluestarry

Elsie87 said:


> Installing Diablo III while wearing my red patent Simples:



Nice pair! I've yet to buy my own D3 set


----------



## pixiesparkle

Elsie87 said:


> Installing Diablo III while wearing my red patent Simples:


that's awesome! my friends are all going on a Diablo III frenzy..in fact my facebook news feed is flooded with mentions of Diablo III..I might give it a go although I've always been a Dota addict lol


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you both! It's awesome btw!


----------



## GrRoxy

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Installing Diablo III while wearing my red patent Simples:



Ooh I installed mine in Melides! Haha  I feel my social life will have to wait for some days


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Installing Diablo III while wearing my red patent Simples:


 Shoe twins...yeah  they look great!!!


----------



## shattrstar

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Installing Diablo III while wearing my red patent Simples:



Lol love this. I am considering getting the game too ^^


----------



## mizcolon73

Elsie87 said:


> Installing Diablo III while wearing my red patent Simples:


 

These are soooo pretty, wish I could find some!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## ColdSteel

Gorgeous simples! Have fun with D3. I never got into the series but I'm hearing good things about 3!

And... you've inspired me to clean off my mess of a desk. We're not going to talk about how I can't see the top... oops.


----------



## xxkim

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Loubs in action!



Totally love your style! Gorgeous!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Here are my Pigalle spikes. I wore them to my graduation today


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Hi girls ! These is my first post ... Yeah !!!! Me an my fabulous Highness 160 ! Ok the shot is not really "in action", but I sur you'll excuse me  !

Alice.
ps : excuse my english, I'm french.


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Sorry ... I had troubles to find how to link a picture ...


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Here are my Loubies ...


----------



## GrRoxy

AlicePhillipa said:
			
		

> Here are my Loubies ...



These shoes are sooooo sexy


----------



## martinaa

You look graet! I like your pictures!


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Now my Yoland 100 in sexy pink ! Still on the couch ...


----------



## cfellis522

Alice,

Both pairs look great!!!

Caroline


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Thank you !


----------



## stilly

AlicePhillipa said:


> Now my Yoland 100 in sexy pink ! Still on the couch ...


 

Both pairs look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## 9distelle

AlicePhillipa said:


> Here are my Loubies ...





AlicePhillipa said:


> Now my Yoland 100 in sexy pink ! Still on the couch ...


LOVE both pairs on you, congrats!!


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Thank you so much  !


----------



## beagly911

pixiesparkle said:


> Here are my Pigalle spikes. I wore them to my graduation today


 Lovely look, your CL's and Chanel are TDF!!  Congrats on you grad!!!


----------



## beagly911

AlicePhillipa said:


> Thank you !


 Both are fabulous!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## amag520

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> Here are my Pigalle spikes. I wore them to my graduation today



Congrats on your graduation and your lovely Cls and Chanel! Surely you were the most stylish grad!!


----------



## Felicious

Waiting for MIIIB to begin, wearing Maggie 140


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> Here are my Pigalle spikes. I wore them to my graduation today



This looks so cute! I love spike pigalles so much!


----------



## fumi

Felicious said:


> Waiting for MIIIB to begin, wearing Maggie 140



I love Maggies. This is a cool picture!


----------



## GCGDanielle

AlicePhillipa said:


> Now my Yoland 100 in sexy pink ! Still on the couch ...



Love the pics!
Also, I have to add that you are very beautiful.  Just so naturally gorgeous!


----------



## miss.SHOE

AlicePhillipa said:


> Here are my Loubies ...


gorgeoussssssss


----------



## Brooke0502

I'm LOVING everyone's shoes!!! I need blinders!!!!


----------



## stilly

Felicious said:


> Waiting for MIIIB to begin, wearing Maggie 140


 
Gorgeous* Felicious*!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

beagly911 said:


> Lovely look, your CL's and Chanel are TDF!!  Congrats on you grad!!!





amag520 said:


> Congrats on your graduation and your lovely Cls and Chanel! Surely you were the most stylish grad!!


 
Thank you ladies!! I was so excited to see several other red soles on my graduation day ..it's not everyday that I see so many Loubs out and about 


Felicious said:


> Waiting for MIIIB to begin, wearing Maggie 140


  


fumi said:


> This looks so cute! I love spike pigalles so much!


ohh then you must get the black patent pigalle spikes


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> ohh then you must get the black patent pigalle spikes



I want to so bad!  But I am on a ban right now, because I have to save up for my wedding.


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> I want to so bad!  But I am on a ban right now, because I have to save up for my wedding.


Congrats!! Will you wear CL on your big day??


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sofaa said:


> *My Ruby Lady Clous and Nude Clou Noeuds via Instagram*



Those are so beautiful. I've been wanting to get a pair for a very long time. They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

elsie87 said:


> installing diablo iii while wearing my red patent simples:



sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AlicePhillipa said:


> Here are my Loubies ...



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> Congrats!! Will you wear CL on your big day??



Does a cat say meow?


----------



## CocoParisNYC

Kamilla850 said:


> This is a wedding day action shot


 
OMG, beautiful shot and gorgeous shoes! Your DH is a lucky guy!


----------



## Brooke0502

fumi said:
			
		

> Does a cat say meow?



Lol cute!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Today we went shopping with Coldsteel. First she went to lululemon and got the tame me tank and the happy hatha crop. Both fantastic clearance finds we must say. Then we went to Neiman Marcus. Just to look, she said. Well, that's how many many pairs have come home. She tried on these rocking flame slides. She doesn't do slides but we think they were cool. Then she found us some new siblings!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## maryelle

my mom and i being silly on my graduation day. lol


----------



## ColdSteel

maryelle said:
			
		

> my mom and i being silly on my graduation day. lol



Congrats! You look fantastic. My grad is two weeks from now!


----------



## gymangel812

Pigalle 100 out for a test drive:


----------



## stilly

gymangel812 said:


> Pigalle 100 out for a test drive:


 
Love the pic *gymangel*!!!


----------



## tamburger

gymangel812 said:


> Pigalle 100 out for a test drive:


LOVE this.


----------



## fumi

gymangel812 said:


> Pigalle 100 out for a test drive:



I love the color of the shoes!


----------



## ColdSteel

It happened! I have a piece of paper that validates my existence!






My Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos... the shoes I wore to every interview and the shoes I wore to graduation!

And here's me and my friend Blocky.


----------



## oxox

Got these last year but still haven't broken them in. I couldn't think of a better way to procrastinate!


----------



## ColdSteel

oxox said:


> Got these last year but still haven't broken them in. I couldn't think of a better way to procrastinate!



When I procrastinate I reorganize and try on all my shoes. Best way to go!

It turns out I did have a nice picture of Ms. Mini Sweet Charity I took while we rode to the city yesterday. She approves of my cap decoration skills.


----------



## oxox

ColdSteel said:


> When I procrastinate I reorganize and try on all my shoes. Best way to go!
> 
> It turns out I did have a nice picture of Ms. Mini Sweet Charity I took while we rode to the city yesterday. She approves of my cap decoration skills.



Love the little figurines!


----------



## dbeth

Red Lizard VP on the way out to dinner. Love the color of these---they are more of a coral red.


----------



## samina

Python carnivals


----------



## katran26

^ love those!!!


----------



## fumi

samina said:


> View attachment 1763463
> 
> 
> Python carnivals
> 
> View attachment 1763464



Those shoes are awesome!


----------



## heiress-ox

samina said:


> View attachment 1763463
> 
> 
> Python carnivals
> 
> View attachment 1763464



amazing - they look so vibrant in the first pic!


----------



## samina

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> amazing - they look so vibrant in the first pic!



It was reallly sunny today hence the bright pic. Love them it was their first outing to work today


----------



## samina

fumi said:
			
		

> Those shoes are awesome!



Thanks !


----------



## wannaprada

Rosella (I think) python flats at O'Hare airport in Chicago, on my way to Salt Lake City, UT. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## r6girl2005

Beautiful!! Love the VPs with the MJ Single 



dbeth said:


> Red Lizard VP on the way out to dinner. Love the color of these---they are more of a coral red.


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Red Lizard VP on the way out to dinner. Love the color of these---they are more of a coral red.


 
I love these pics!!!


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## Louboufan

_Danielle_ said:


>


Lovely!


----------



## heychar

_Danielle_ said:


>



Always loved those! Congrats


----------



## vuittongirl82

Red VS Gold


----------



## Dianabanana12

samina said:


> View attachment 1763463
> 
> 
> Python carnivals
> 
> View attachment 1763464


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> Rosella (I think) python flats at O'Hare airport in Chicago, on my way to Salt Lake City, UT. Have a great day everyone!


 
Hey shoe twin! You are correct, they are Rosella.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

samina said:


> View attachment 1763463
> 
> 
> Python carnivals
> 
> View attachment 1763464


 
Beautiful !
Sidenote- I HAVE THOSE JEANS TOO  xx


----------



## rito511

vuittongirl82 said:
			
		

> Red VS Gold



Love it!


----------



## Louise26

wannaprada said:


> Rosella (I think) python flats at O'Hare airport in Chicago, on my way to Salt Lake City, UT. Have a great day everyone!



I die.  I was outbid on a pair of these a few days ago by 44 cents. Def on my UHG list. Very pretty!


----------



## Louise26

dbeth said:


> Red Lizard VP on the way out to dinner. Love the color of these---they are more of a coral red.



Love that color. And I NEED that Marc Jacobs bag!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.


----------



## MrsHearnie

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.



OMG!!!! These look amazing! You look sensational!!!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

A


----------



## MrsHearnie

Felicious said:
			
		

> Waiting for MIIIB to begin, wearing Maggie 140



Oh how I love Maggie. They look superb


----------



## MrsHearnie

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> Pigalle 100 out for a test drive:



They are TDF!!!!


----------



## fumi

_Danielle_ said:


>



Pretty shoes!



vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 1778268
> 
> 
> Red VS Gold



Oh my god these shoes are TDF!


----------



## fumi

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.



Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## DebbiNC

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.


Beautiful! Love everything!!


----------



## AEGIS

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.




Love the pic in your siggy


----------



## Louboufan

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.


Very pretty Asia! I am loving those sequin shorts in your siggy!


----------



## Louboufan

vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 1778268
> 
> 
> Red VS Gold


----------



## Asia_Leone

Louboufan said:


> Very pretty Asia! I am loving those sequin shorts in your siggy!



Thank you hon!! xo


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Asia_Leone said:


> Thank you hon!! xo


 
Looked through your Blog yesterday and its one of my faves so far!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Looked through your Blog yesterday and its one of my faves so far!


----------



## Kayapo97

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.


You look amazing, great combo, love the Filo and is that a HL skirt?


----------



## brittany729

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.


Love the look!


----------



## cts900

My three-year-old lovebug already has the CL bug....I am in trouble!


----------



## PetitColibri

cts900 said:


> My three-year-old lovebug already has the CL bug....I am in trouble!



so cute  she's adorable !


----------



## cts900

PetitColibri said:


> so cute  she's adorable !



Thank you :kiss:.


----------



## Verycherryberry

vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 1778268
> 
> 
> Red VS Gold



These are gorgeous!  Can you please tell me what they are called?  I am a newbie.


----------



## anniethecat

Verycherryberry said:


> These are gorgeous! Can you please tell me what they are called? I am a newbie.


 
These are Maggies.


----------



## Verycherryberry

anniethecat said:


> These are Maggies.



Thanks Anniethecat.  I guess I am really late in the sale game, I hope I can find a pair of these.


----------



## needloub

cts900 said:


> My three-year-old lovebug already has the CL bug....I am in trouble!



What a cute pic!


----------



## wannaprada

blackbeltshoppr said:


> I die.  I was outbid on a pair of these a few days ago by 44 cents. Def on my UHG list. Very pretty!



That sucks! I was lucky enough to get these for $199 from a Barneys Outlet back in January, I believe. Keep looking as they are bound to pop back up!


----------



## Louboufan

cts900 said:


> My three-year-old lovebug already has the CL bug....I am in trouble!



She is too cute!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Utt-ohhhhhhh  good taste can be inherited! Tell yourself that when CL's start appearing on her Christmas list 



cts900 said:


> My three-year-old lovebug already has the CL bug....I am in trouble!


----------



## samina

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Beautiful !
> Sidenote- I HAVE THOSE JEANS TOO  xx



Thanks!! I'm wearing the carnivals today too


----------



## cts900

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Utt-ohhhhhhh  good taste can be inherited! Tell yourself that when CL's start appearing on her Christmas list





Louboufan said:


> She is too cute!





needloub said:


> What a cute pic!



Thank you ladies!  She went to two boutiques in Vegas yesterday and was a HUGE hit.  I am in sooooooo much trouble!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> My three-year-old lovebug already has the CL bug....I am in trouble!


 Oh cts she is adorable and you are in sooooooo much trouble!!  Luckily my DD hasn't been bitten by the CL bug yet and she's almost 20!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Oh cts she is adorable and you are in sooooooo much trouble!!  Luckily my DD hasn't been bitten by the CL bug yet and she's almost 20!



Hahaha...I do not suspect we will make it all the way to 20 ush:. Thanks, sweetie.


----------



## ColdSteel

She's adorable. When I was a kid i would parade around in her Bruno Maglis and Guccis. I'd sit quietly in the NM shoe salon and inspect all the pretty shoes while she tried some on. Gotta get an early start!


----------



## cts900

ColdSteel said:


> She's adorable. When I was a kid i would parade around in her Bruno Maglis and Guccis. I'd sit quietly in the NM shoe salon and inspect all the pretty shoes while she tried some on. Gotta get an early start!



Awww, that is precious. I was born in the 1970s so I walked around in my mom's wooden platform sandals!


----------



## cts900

DH in his Mickael Flats in the Venetian with our kids...


----------



## dbeth

Went out to eat with dh last night. These are on the way back to the car from the restaurant.

Neon Yellow Piggies 120. The 2nd pic is more of the true color.


----------



## Perfect Day

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.



Chic


----------



## lillyn79

I'm in love with your leopard FILO.  I just bought my first pair but in nude- so comfortable! Yours are so tre chic!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with dh last night. These are on the way back to the car from the restaurant.
> 
> Neon Yellow Piggies 120. The 2nd pic is more of the true color.


 
So gorgy *dbeth*!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Summerissimas after getting a pedicure! Colour is Essie cute as a button


----------



## Onederland

this is an old shot, but i thought it was pretty cool. it's my sister's high school graduation, on her way to receive her diploma. caught the flash of red of her patent black Bianca's.


----------



## DebbiNC

heiress-ox said:


> Summerissimas after getting a pedicure! Colour is Essie cute as a button




Nothing like showing off a fresh "pedi" in some awesome shoes! Very Nice!


----------



## DebbiNC

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with dh last night. These are on the way back to the car from the restaurant.
> 
> Neon Yellow Piggies 120. The 2nd pic is more of the true color.




Wow! These "piggies" are really special!! (and thanks for posting your outfit pics in another thread!) Very good looking!


----------



## tamburger




----------



## InAweWithLoubi

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Summerissimas after getting a pedicure! Colour is Essie cute as a button



Hi heiress, 
 Are the summerissimas comfy?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.



Absolutely love this pairing!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

_Danielle_ said:
			
		

>



Ooohh love these! What style is this pair?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Outfit post with my CLs



I love how you wear a midcalf skirt and its an especially gorgeous pairing with a peeptoe slingback!I am so afraid of that length, I worry it will make me look short. Do you mind me asking how tall you are? To get an idea?


----------



## heiress-ox

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi heiress,
> Are the summerissimas comfy?



very! one of the most comfortable CLs i own


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tamburger said:


>



Oh they look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with dh last night. These are on the way back to the car from the restaurant.
> 
> Neon Yellow Piggies 120. The 2nd pic is more of the true color.


Love them!


----------



## Raffaluv

Wonderful pics Ladies!! 

Quick work bathroom pic! Louis spikes sneaks w/ oldie but goodie Gucci bag, trying to get all the white in before Labor Day!  & Anthracite glitter Fred flat under desk shot!


----------



## wannaprada

Raffaluv said:
			
		

> Wonderful pics Ladies!!
> 
> Quick work bathroom pic! Louis spikes sneaks w/ oldie but goodie Gucci bag, trying to get all the white in before Labor Day!  & Anthracite glitter Fred flat under desk shot!



Love both pics!


----------



## Raffaluv

wannaprada said:


> Love both pics!



Thank you so much Wanna, I adore your spike piggies in your avatar!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Raffaluv said:


> Wonderful pics Ladies!!
> 
> Quick work bathroom pic! Louis spikes sneaks w/ oldie but goodie Gucci bag, trying to get all the white in before Labor Day!  & Anthracite glitter Fred flat under desk shot!



Love them!! Man, i want your shoes !!!


----------



## Raffaluv

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love them!! Man, i want your shoes !!!


 

*Thank you* so much CRISPEDROSA!!! The feeling is mutual....I want *YOUR* shoes too!!  I *LOVE* your blog, your pictures are sooo beautiful!!


----------



## cts900

Raffaluv said:


> Wonderful pics Ladies!!
> 
> Quick work bathroom pic! Louis spikes sneaks w/ oldie but goodie Gucci bag, trying to get all the white in before Labor Day!  & Anthracite glitter Fred flat under desk shot!



What an absolute TREAT to see your fly shoes in here, babe!  You are rockin' those babies!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:
			
		

> Wonderful pics Ladies!!
> 
> Quick work bathroom pic! Louis spikes sneaks w/ oldie but goodie Gucci bag, trying to get all the white in before Labor Day!  & Anthracite glitter Fred flat under desk shot!



Love the Louis spikes!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Onederland said:


> this is an old shot, but i thought it was pretty cool. it's my sister's high school graduation, on her way to receive her diploma. caught the flash of red of her patent black Bianca's.



YOU GO GIRL!!! Well, technically your sis haha!! This is one of my fave candid shots


----------



## jeninvan

Took my new Filo out for the first time last night for dinner...DH and DS are both very helpful


----------



## SueGalle

jeninvan said:


> Took my new Filo out for the first time last night for dinner...DH and DS are both very helpful
> 
> View attachment 1857891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1857893


 What helpful and understanding boys!!


----------



## Raffaluv

cts900 said:


> What an absolute TREAT to see your fly shoes in here, babe! You are rockin' those babies!!!!!!!


 
CTS you are soo sweet!! Thank you so much!!  





rdgldy said:


> Love the Louis spikes!!!!


 
Thank you rdgldy!!!


----------



## Hathor1015

Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my 
first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013


 

What a fun picture!!! LOVE THEM!!! *Congratulations* on quitting smoking & what a great way to celebrate a huge accomplishment!! ENJOY them!!!


----------



## SueGalle

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013


 
Good for you on quitting smokingWhy throw away your money on cigarettes when you can buy beautiful shoes! OMG your Decolletes are fab!! Love love love them! they look wonderful on you your nails are ot bad either!!


----------



## fumi

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013



Congrats!  The shoe looks sexy on you!


----------



## Hathor1015

fumi said:


> Congrats!  The shoe looks sexy on you!



Thanks a bunch


----------



## Hathor1015

SueGalle said:


> Good for you on quitting smokingWhy throw away your money on cigarettes when you can buy beautiful shoes! OMG your Decolletes are fab!! Love love love them! they look wonderful on you your nails are ot bad either!!



Thanks so much!!! The nail color is OPI "yodel me on my cell" it looks better in real life


----------



## Hathor1015

Raffaluv said:


> What a fun picture!!! LOVE THEM!!! *Congratulations* on quitting smoking & what a great way to celebrate a huge accomplishment!! ENJOY them!!!



Thanks so much!! Now that I realize what I can buy with my $$$$ I will never go back to smoking!!!


----------



## SueGalle

Hathor1015 said:


> Thanks so much!! Now that I realize what I can buy with my $$$$ I will never go back to smoking!!!



You're welcome, but I must warn you that you are now taking up a much more addictive habit


----------



## Sincerelycass11

jeninvan said:


> Took my new Filo out for the first time last night for dinner...DH and DS are both very helpful
> 
> View attachment 1857891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1857893



LOL HOW PRECIOUS!!! You have such a wonderful family!!!


----------



## stilly

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013


 
These look gorgeous on you *Hathor*!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013



Oh so sexy dear.....


----------



## jeninvan

SueGalle said:


> What helpful and understanding boys!!



Thank you ... My son insisted on carrying one of my shoe


----------



## jeninvan

Sincerelycass11 said:


> LOL HOW PRECIOUS!!! You have such a wonderful family!!!



Thank you


----------



## heida

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013



Those are totally beautiful ! And congrats on quitting smoking ! Exactly what I am doing, quitting smoking and saving up for the first pair of Loubis ! I am also totally new here, and I have been spending all my free time reading the forums the last couple of days and I fall more in love with this wonderful brand every time I get in here  I love Loubis


----------



## Flip88

Fabulous, you have great legs for them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013



Congrats on your new CLs and welcome to the CL forum!


----------



## mrl1005

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013


CONGRATS! They look awesome on you!!


----------



## myism

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013



congrats!!!! and thank you for sharing the photo  i am quite interested in this new pointed toe decollete as well. would you mind sharing a few more modeling pics? thank you!!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Quick work bathroom shot in Black Patent Mary Jane Iowa Zeppas  Thanks for letting me share & enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## NYC Glitz

I love my suede purple Biancas. And Biancas are super comfy!


----------



## SueGalle

NYC Glitz said:


> I love my suede purple Biancas. And Biancas are super comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1864310


 
OMG the purple suede is TDF and I agre, Biancas are super sweet to wear


----------



## cts900

Raffaluv said:


> Quick work bathroom shot in Black Patent Mary Jane Iowa Zeppas  Thanks for letting me share & enjoy the weekend all!



I am _so jelly_.  That is a toebox I just cannot pull off and it is one of my FAVORITE styles EVER!  Looks fab on you!


----------



## Raffaluv

cts900 said:


> I am _so jelly_. That is a toebox I just cannot pull off and it is one of my FAVORITE styles EVER! Looks fab on you!


 

Hi Cts!! Thank you so much! Aah man, sorry your tootsies don't agree with the zeppa toe box; I went a full size up from my "US size" in these & have to pad them or else they probably wouldn't agree with mine either!  Please don't forget you have so many other beauties in your collection that look amzing on you!!!  ...AND feel good!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013



Good for you!! Congratulations! Those shoes look gorgeous on you!


----------



## r.b_boi

Here's my little contribution. They're not moving, it was my first time wearing them out, but I had to work up the nerve to step on a hard surface lol. Am I the only one that experiences that?


----------



## stilly

NYC Glitz said:


> I love my suede purple Biancas. And Biancas are super comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1864310


 
Fabulous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

r.b_boi said:
			
		

> Here's my little contribution. They're not moving, it was my first time wearing them out, but I had to work up the nerve to step on a hard surface lol. Am I the only one that experiences that?



No you are not. There are certain pairs that I don't want to wear lol
 Just look at them of wear them on carpet


----------



## anniethecat

NYC Glitz said:


> I love my suede purple Biancas. And Biancas are super comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1864310


 
Gaaaa...are those from this season?  Plum?


----------



## brittany729

r.b_boi said:


> Here's my little contribution. They're not moving, it was my first time wearing them out, but I had to work up the nerve to step on a hard surface lol. Am I the only one that experiences that?


I like!


----------



## Christchrist

I need a quality shoe cabinet. Any ideas?


----------



## Kenyanqn

SueGalle said:


> You're welcome, but I must warn you that you are now taking up a much more addictive habit


no kidding. went to the store to buy my first ever pair...walked out with two..a week later, bought my third pair and three months later my fourth pair  so much for waiting till next year to splurge on another pair.


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> no kidding. went to the store to buy my first ever pair...walked out with two..a week later, bought my third pair and three months later my fourth pair  so much for waiting till next year to splurge on another pair.



Lol I am in that boat. It's an addiction


----------



## SueGalle

Kenyanqn said:


> no kidding. went to the store to buy my first ever pair...walked out with two..a week later, bought my third pair and three months later my fourth pair  so much for waiting till next year to splurge on another pair.



I'm thinking I need to go to NM tomorrow!! Hehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jeninvan said:


> Took my new Filo out for the first time last night for dinner...DH and DS are both very helpful
> 
> View attachment 1857891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1857893


Aaawwwww, so sweet


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013


Congrats!!!  Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## jeninvan

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Aaawwwww, so sweet



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Hathor1015 said:
			
		

> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!



You are never gonna be the same lol


----------



## nillacobain

Sorry for the crappy pic, I did crop out all the other people. 

My trusty New Simples at a wedding, yesterday.


----------



## stilly

nillacobain said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, I did crop out all the other people.
> 
> My trusty New Simples at a wedding, yesterday.


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## NYC Glitz

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Gaaaa...are those from this season?  Plum?



yes they are this seasons plum.. so much prettier in person. the store online photos do not do this shoe color any justice


----------



## nillacobain

stilly said:


> So pretty!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Sorry for the crappy pic, I did crop out all the other people.
> 
> My trusty New Simples at a wedding, yesterday.



Shoes are cure but I love your hair!


----------



## nillacobain

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Shoes are cure but I love your hair!


 
Thank you!


----------



## DebbiNC

nillacobain said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, I did crop out all the other people.
> 
> My trusty New Simples at a wedding, yesterday.



Lovely! Hard to beat a LBD and classic black pumps....especially when the pumps have red soles!!


----------



## nillacobain

DebbiNC said:


> Lovely! Hard to beat a LBD and classic black pumps....especially when the pumps have red soles!!


 
Thank you. I agree!


----------



## GrRoxy

NYC Glitz said:


> I love my suede purple Biancas. And Biancas are super comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1864310



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## etk123

Rolled out of bed and saw this, I had to snap it! So...the morning after the night at the casino hehe...


----------



## chrispy

NYC Glitz said:
			
		

> yes they are this seasons plum.. so much prettier in person. the store online photos do not do this shoe color any justice



Omg they sure don't.  I've been holding off buying this colorway because it looked too red in all the online stock pictures. Your picture has changed my mind


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, I did crop out all the other people.
> 
> My trusty New Simples at a wedding, yesterday.



What a pretty, pretty photo.  I love your style and am so happy to see you in here!



Raffaluv said:


> Hi Cts!! Thank you so much! Aah man, sorry your tootsies don't agree with the zeppa toe box; I went a full size up from my "US size" in these & have to pad them or else they probably wouldn't agree with mine either!  Please don't forget you have so many other beauties in your collection that look amzing on you!!!  ...AND feel good!



You are _wonderful_!!!!!! 



r.b_boi said:


> Here's my little contribution. They're not moving, it was my first time wearing them out, but I had to work up the nerve to step on a hard surface lol. Am I the only one that experiences that?



I love everything about this post!  Hotness!


----------



## cts900

DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...



Awwww cute pic


----------



## Nolia

cts900 said:


> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...



Adorbs!


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> Adorbs!





Christchrist said:


> Awwww cute pic



Thanks, ladies.  I was soooooo happy to capture that moment!


----------



## brittany729

cts900 said:


> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...


Awww, how cute!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

cts900 said:


> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...


 
Lmao, I love this.


----------



## cts900

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Lmao, I love this.





brittany729 said:


> Awww, how cute!



Thank you so much, dears!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

cts900 said:


> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...



omg i LOVE this shot, one of my fave 'action' shots, it's adorable


----------



## nillacobain

cts900 said:


> What a pretty, pretty photo. I love your style and am so happy to see you in here!


 
Thank you!



cts900 said:


> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...


 Super cute pic!


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Super cute pic!



Thank you, hun .



heiress-ox said:


> omg i LOVE this shot, one of my fave 'action' shots, it's adorable



You are so sweet.  Aren't they _ridiculously _adorable?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## fumi

cts900 said:


> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...



Awww... So cute!


----------



## wannaprada

This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.



Oh I love the shoes and that dress


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.



Werk it, girl!


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.


 Wanna, you always look like a million!!!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.



LOVE this action pic wanna!! Some of the best ones are in NYC.



etk123 said:


> Rolled out of bed and saw this, I had to snap it! So...the morning after the night at the casino hehe...



Lol, love it! I was in Vegas a few months ago & this pic reminded me of it so much.



cts900 said:


> DH in his Mickael flats helping DD get a sip of water at the school fountain...



It's nice to see some sneakers around here! Love it cts!



nillacobain said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, I did crop out all the other people.
> 
> My trusty New Simples at a wedding, yesterday.



Beautiful Nilla!! Nothing beats seeing black on that beautiful red sole.


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.


 
That is a great picture. The shoes look great on you.


----------



## nillacobain

wannaprada said:


> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.


 
Beautiful pic


----------



## nillacobain

dbeth said:


> Beautiful Nilla!! Nothing beats seeing black on that beautiful red sole.


 
Thank you!


----------



## queensupreme

Congrats on the buy! I know smoking is very hard to quit, and CL addiction is way friendlier on the lungs lol 

They're beautiful btw!



Hathor1015 said:


> Hello All!! I am new to CL and this thread ( I am usually over on the LV thread I just bought my
> first pair of CL!!! And I am very proud because I quit smoking and used the money I saved to buy them!!! I have only wore them out once but I love them ( I went with a classic style the Décolleté patent black 100) thanks for letting me share and I can't wait for my next pair!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858013


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love the shoes and that dress


Thanks CC!  I don't recall the name of the dress, but it's nice b/c it's long in the back and shorter in the front.  



fumi said:


> Werk it, girl!


Fumi, you couldn't tell me nothing that day! 



SueGalle said:


> Wanna, you always look like a million!!!


Why thanks SueGalle!  



dbeth said:


> LOVE this action pic wanna!! Some of the best ones are in NYC.


Thanks dbeth and you are right about that!



martinaa said:


> That is a great picture. The shoes look great on you.


Thanks Martinaa!  These are actually one of the most comfortable pairs of CLs I own, believe it or not.



nillacobain said:


> Beautiful pic


 
Thanks Nilla!  My husband swears he's a photographer!


----------



## dbeth

On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


----------



## nillacobain

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Nilla! My husband swears he's a photographer!


 
We must have married the same man, then!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!



Those are very pretty. Especially with the dress


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!



I love the Gres style. These look cute in denim!


----------



## SueGalle

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!



It's not the shoe that is a hit Beth, rather what the shoe does to the woman that wears it, who she becomes when they are on her feet


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


Gorgeous!!!  Just absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


HELLO GAMS!!! *wolf call* hello calves! you are one fine mrs.


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Those are very pretty. Especially with the dress



Thanks CC! 



fumi said:


> I love the Gres style. These look cute in denim!



Thanks fumi---yeah, I love them too. I wish he would come out with more!



SueGalle said:


> It's not the shoe that is a hit Beth, rather what the shoe does to the woman that wears it, who she becomes when they are on her feet



Very well said SueGalle 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Just absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thanks Helen! 



jamidee said:


> HELLO GAMS!!! *wolf call* hello calves! you are one fine mrs.



Lol, love you Jami!!! :giggles:


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


 
These look gorgy on you *dbeth*!!!
I love the Greissimo and the color is amazing in denim!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.


 
I love this pic!!!


----------



## brittany729

SueGalle said:


> It's not the shoe that is a hit Beth, rather what the shoe does to the woman that wears it, who she becomes when they are on her feet


I totally agree!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!



hot mama! you look great, must get a leg workout in tomorrow am!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


I absolutely love those shoes!!




			
				nillacobain said:
			
		

> We must have married the same man, then!







			
				stilly said:
			
		

> I love this pic!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


 
But on you it is a big hit! I like them.


----------



## bab

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


Oh, these are lovely  what a nice blue


----------



## hermosa_vogue

dbeth said:
			
		

> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!



I love greissimos! They look great on you


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> These look gorgy on you *dbeth*!!!
> I love the Greissimo and the color is amazing in denim!!!



Thanks Stilly dear! 



heiress-ox said:


> hot mama! you look great, must get a leg workout in tomorrow am!



Lol, so did you get your leg workout on?! 



wannaprada said:


> I absolutely love those shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stilly!



Thanks Wanna, me too! 



martinaa said:


> But on you it is a big hit! I like them.



Aww thanks martinaa---you always have the nicest things to say! 



bab said:


> Oh, these are lovely  what a nice blue



Thanks bab! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> I love greissimos! They look great on you



THanks hermosa---I love the Gres too....wish he would make some more. Would love them in snake.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!

This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe



Woooooo baby. I love those


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Woooooo baby. I love those


Thank you cc for being so kind all the way!!!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe



They look cute on you!


----------



## Christchrist

My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her
> 
> View attachment 1888483


Wow!!!  Gorgeous!!!  

Lucky her!!!  Lucky her to have you as a friend!!!
You are so loving cc!!!  I am sure she was over the moon


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Wow!!!  Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Lucky her!!!  Lucky her to have you as a friend!!!
> You are so loving cc!!!  I am sure she was over the moon




She got me an lv. It's the least I can do. Such a sweet girl.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> She got me an lv. It's the least I can do. Such a sweet girl.


Well they don't say "Birds of a Feather Flock Together" for nothin'!!!

Both of you with big loving hearts!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her
> 
> View attachment 1888483





That is really thoughtful CC! Nothing like a red sole to cheer a girl up, you rock!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> They look cute on you!


fumi how are you?  Thank you for the kind remarks!  XOXOXO!!!


----------



## cts900

fumi said:


> Awww... So cute!





dbeth said:


> It's nice to see some sneakers around here! Love it cts!



Thanks, lovely ladies.

The denim Greis are SO HOT on you, *dbeth*!!!!!!


----------



## brittany729

Christchrist said:


> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her
> 
> View attachment 1888483


You're a great friend.  That was very sweet.  I hope they cheered her up!


----------



## Christchrist

brittany729 said:
			
		

> You're a great friend.  That was very sweet.  I hope they cheered her up!



Oh they did. Great to see her happy.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe



spikesss  love love love.


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Thanks, lovely ladies.
> 
> The denim Greis are SO HOT on you, *dbeth*!!!!!!



Thanks dear cts!!! You are so sweet!



bab said:


> Oh, these are lovely  what a nice blue





hermosa_vogue said:


> I love greissimos! They look great on you



Thank you bab & hermosa!! I really love these & should wear them more often.


----------



## msd31

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe




Spikes are next on my " to buy " list. So gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe



They look great on you!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her



CLs always makes me feel better!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

msd31 said:


> Spikes are next on my " to buy " list. So gorgeous!



Dear msd31, they are so much fun!  You just have to be careful when walking so you don't damage the shoes from the spikes.  Thank you for your kind comment!



wannaprada said:


> They look great on you!
> 
> 
> CLs always makes me feel better!




Dear wannaprada,  thank you so much for all the support and information you give me! XOXOXO!!!
Yes! CLs do make us feel better don't they even though they may be painful on the toes YIKES!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her
> 
> View attachment 1888483



Awesome!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Shot taken in a cab on my way shopping.

These babies nearly killed me off today!  Step N Roll 140.
Despite a platform, the pitch is ridiculously steep!
I am a pro when it comes to heels, but I was in so much pain that I was hobbling and woddling like a chicken not being able to walk straight hahaha!!!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe


Spikes ...shoes after my


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Spikes ...shoes after my


I hear you!  I so want a Pigalle 120 black nappa silver spike!
A Lucifer Bow would be even better!!!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I hear you!  I so want a Pigalle 120 black nappa silver spike!
> A Lucifer Bow would be even better!!!



Helen...you are speaking my language. [It's like dirty talk of shoes. Yes, yes...tell me more!]


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Shot taken in a cab on my way shopping.
> 
> These babies nearly killed me off today!  Step N Roll 140.
> Despite a platform, the pitch is ridiculously steep!
> I am a pro when it comes to heels, but I was in so much pain that I was hobbling and woddling like a chicken not being able to walk straight hahaha!!!



I love you girl. Love your shoes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Helen...you are speaking my language. [It's like dirty talk of shoes. Yes, yes...tell me more!]


Hahaha mrl, you so funny!  We can dirty talk about CLs all day long!
Need colorful Piggies/LPs too!!!  My SA says there is gonna be abundance of color so I am really looking forward to SS 2013!

Exotics too! Yum Yum!!!


----------



## LVoepink

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Shot taken in a cab on my way shopping.
> 
> These babies nearly killed me off today!  Step N Roll 140.
> Despite a platform, the pitch is ridiculously steep!
> I am a pro when it comes to heels, but I was in so much pain that I was hobbling and woddling like a chicken not being able to walk straight hahaha!!!



I love these!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LVoepink said:


> I love these!


You do?  Coz Im thinking of possibly letting them go.
Love em coz they are great when I want to dress casual, it goes with many things, but it started to give me problems after 4 hours or so.  The toebox is not painful at all but the arch doesnt quite fit mine.
Today was only the 2nd time I took em out.


----------



## LVoepink

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You do?  Coz Im thinking of possibly letting them go.
> Love em coz they are great when I want to dress casual, it goes with many things, but it started to give me problems after 4 hours or so.  The toebox is not painful at all but the arch doesnt quite fit mine.
> Today was only the 2nd time I took em out.



Yeah, I really like them(they remind me of Christmas for some reason lol). Its a shame about the pitch as with the platform/chunky heel I would have thought they would be really comfy. I read on someones blog that they also had problems with the steep pitch.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LVoepink said:


> Yeah, I really like them(they remind me of Christmas for some reason lol). Its a shame about the pitch as with the platform/chunky heel I would have thought they would be really comfy. I read on someones blog that they also had problems with the steep pitch.


Looks on these are deceiving.  When I first saw em, thought it was a piece of cake.  WRONG!!!  The pitch is basically a 120 and walking down hill is scary!!!  I literally have my back arched backwards with my shoulder thrown back, tummy tucked in just so I wont fall flat on my face hahaha!!!

Its not so much the pitch for me though.  The arch doesnt fit me.
Gosh darnit, but they are cute!  Think they are good for short distance and flat surface. 

Love your LV avatar btw


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Shot taken in a cab on my way shopping.
> 
> These babies nearly killed me off today!  Step N Roll 140.
> Despite a platform, the pitch is ridiculously steep!
> I am a pro when it comes to heels, but I was in so much pain that I was hobbling and woddling like a chicken not being able to walk straight hahaha!!!



These look so hot on you Helen!!!     I actually bought them & returned because of the pitch. I had a hard time walking in them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Shot taken in a cab on my way shopping.
> 
> These babies nearly killed me off today!  Step N Roll 140.
> Despite a platform, the pitch is ridiculously steep!
> I am a pro when it comes to heels, but I was in so much pain that I was hobbling and woddling like a chicken not being able to walk straight hahaha!!!



Those are really cute!


----------



## Perfect Day

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Shot taken in a cab on my way shopping.
> 
> These babies nearly killed me off today!  Step N Roll 140.
> Despite a platform, the pitch is ridiculously steep!
> I am a pro when it comes to heels, but I was in so much pain that I was hobbling and woddling like a chicken not being able to walk straight hahaha!!!



They look so comfortable and cosy. Fab!


----------



## Perfect Day

dbeth said:
			
		

> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!



Lovin the bag and, of course, the Loubs


----------



## mrl1005

Didn't mom ever teach you, you don't wear socks with...

I say "yes ma'am! But the ladies at TPF taught me for a quick stretch of a toe box wear your heels with socks!" So, here is a action shot of stretching out the toe box. (I looked down at myself and realized in my VS sweats, t-shirt, socks, and gold Aborinas...it was too funny not to share!)


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> Didn't mom ever teach you, you don't wear socks with...
> 
> I say "yes ma'am! But the ladies at TPF taught me for a quick stretch of a toe box wear your heels with socks!" So, here is a action shot of stretching out the toe box. (I looked down at myself and realized in my VS sweats, t-shirt, socks, and gold Aborinas...it was too funny not to share!)


 
I just love those shoes!!!


----------



## CocoB

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!



Wow dbeth - haven't been around these parts much lately, but happy to see you're looking amazing as always


----------



## mrl1005

SueGalle said:


> I just love those shoes!!!



Thank you!! I'm a big fan of them! I like the Fendis too, but the aborinas...are just


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Didn't mom ever teach you, you don't wear socks with...
> 
> I say "yes ma'am! But the ladies at TPF taught me for a quick stretch of a toe box wear your heels with socks!" So, here is a action shot of stretching out the toe box. (I looked down at myself and realized in my VS sweats, t-shirt, socks, and gold Aborinas...it was too funny not to share!)



Nice!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Shot taken in a cab on my way shopping.
> 
> These babies nearly killed me off today!  Step N Roll 140.
> Despite a platform, the pitch is ridiculously steep!
> I am a pro when it comes to heels, but I was in so much pain that I was hobbling and woddling like a chicken not being able to walk straight hahaha!!!



Wow you're ambitious going shopping in 140s!  I don't shop in anything other than flats because I want to zip around as quickly as I can to buy as much as possible in the shortest amount of time :shame:


----------



## dbeth

Perfect Day said:


> Lovin the bag and, of course, the Loubs



Thanks perfectday!!  



mrl1005 said:


> Didn't mom ever teach you, you don't wear socks with...
> 
> I say "yes ma'am! But the ladies at TPF taught me for a quick stretch of a toe box wear your heels with socks!" So, here is a action shot of stretching out the toe box. (I looked down at myself and realized in my VS sweats, t-shirt, socks, and gold Aborinas...it was too funny not to share!)



Hahahaha--I have a few lovely shots myself. 




CocoB said:


> Wow dbeth - haven't been around these parts much lately, but happy to see you're looking amazing as always



Hey Coco!!! Where have you been girly?! Glad you popped in. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> This pic is actually from a few months ago. May in fact, I think. The DH and I were on our way out to dinner while visiting NYC. These are my No. 299s.


 
Lucky husband, I would say 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


 
Denim, or no denim, they are beautiful - and look good on you. Congratulations. Perhaps next time you could include a photo from the front too? After leaving the car?

B


----------



## Brazucaa

SueGalle said:


> It's not the shoe that is a hit Beth, rather what the shoe does to the woman that wears it, who she becomes when they are on her feet


 
Totally agree. One has to glow from the inside to look good.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her
> 
> View attachment 1888483


 
You are a sweet girl, CC (but then, we already knew that, right?? ). I hope that helped your friend. They do look great on her.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Didn't mom ever teach you, you don't wear socks with...
> 
> I say "yes ma'am! But the ladies at TPF taught me for a quick stretch of a toe box wear your heels with socks!" So, here is a action shot of stretching out the toe box. (I looked down at myself and realized in my VS sweats, t-shirt, socks, and gold Aborinas...it was too funny not to share!)


 
Btw, do not forget to share some pics when the breaking-in is over, OK??

B


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Didn't mom ever teach you, you don't wear socks with...
> 
> I say "yes ma'am! But the ladies at TPF taught me for a quick stretch of a toe box wear your heels with socks!" So, here is a action shot of stretching out the toe box. (I looked down at myself and realized in my VS sweats, t-shirt, socks, and gold Aborinas...it was too funny not to share!)


 
Such a cute pic!!!
I hope the stretching worked...


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!



hehe thanks Lavender! 



dbeth said:


> Thanks perfectday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha--I have a few lovely shots myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Coco!!! Where have you been girly?! Glad you popped in. Thanks for the compliment.



I figured it was too funny to not take a pic of!



Brazucaa said:


> Btw, do not forget to share some pics when the breaking-in is over, OK??
> 
> B



You got it! (They fit comfortably without the stretching for office wearing and walking, but for my cousin's wedding on Sunday (I'm in the bridal party so it's going to be a very long day in the aborinas on Sunday, so these need to be worn in STAT! hehe) Pics of the wedding will be uploaded next week! (I bought her a pair of CLs that I'm surprising her with after the rehearsal dinner since she's like a sister to me.)



stilly said:


> Such a cute pic!!!
> I hope the stretching worked...



Thanks stilly! Sock trick def worked!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

christchrist said:


> i love you girl. Love your shoes


love you back babes!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> These look so hot on you Helen!!!     I actually bought them & returned because of the pitch. I had a hard time walking in them.


Wow!  Now that says something!  You not being able to handle the pitch?!?!?!
When I bought them they were so comfy.  Thought I could bang around in these.  WRONG!!!  The pitch does kill.  Never thought these to be sit down and look pretty kinda shoes ugh!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Didn't mom ever teach you, you don't wear socks with...
> 
> I say "yes ma'am! But the ladies at TPF taught me for a quick stretch of a toe box wear your heels with socks!" So, here is a action shot of stretching out the toe box. (I looked down at myself and realized in my VS sweats, t-shirt, socks, and gold Aborinas...it was too funny not to share!)


Dear mrl, cut off the socks in half so you wouldnt be wearing them all the way up to your heels or you will stretch em out.  You want to only stretch out the toebox hun!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow you're ambitious going shopping in 140s!  I don't shop in anything other than flats because I want to zip around as quickly as I can to buy as much as possible in the shortest amount of time :shame:


I have learnt my lesson!  I forgot about the pitch.  You should have seen me towards the end of the day.  I was walking around bow-legged hunched forward.  Not a pretty sight UGH!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear msd31, they are so much fun! You just have to be careful when walking so you don't damage the shoes from the spikes. Thank you for your kind comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear wannaprada, thank you so much for all the support and information you give me! XOXOXO!!!
> Yes! CLs do make us feel better don't they even though they may be painful on the toes YIKES!!!


 
You are more than welcome Helen!



Brazucaa said:


> Lucky husband, I would say
> 
> B


 
Why thank you Brazucaa!


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone, I was in LA a couple weeks ago and I went to the Louboutin boutique in Hollywood.  I don't own any CL's yet but I tried on the Very Prive's which may very well be my first pair if they are available next Monday when I go back.  Here are the pics my daughter took of them while I was trying them on...


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I was in LA a couple weeks ago and I went to the Louboutin boutique in Hollywood.  I don't own any CL's yet but I tried on the Very Prive's which may very well be my first pair if they are available next Monday when I go back.  Here are the pics my daughter took of them while I was trying them on...



One of my favs. Very good first shoe. Felt good huh?


----------



## bab

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone, I was in LA a couple weeks ago and I went to the Louboutin boutique in Hollywood.  I don't own any CL's yet but I tried on the Very Prive's which may very well be my first pair if they are available next Monday when I go back.  Here are the pics my daughter took of them while I was trying them on...
> 
> View attachment 1902143
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902144


my first pair too, a few years ago  
one of the styles that are produced every year, undoubtedly a classic


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> One of my favs. Very good first shoe. Felt good huh?


 


bab said:


> my first pair too, a few years ago
> one of the styles that are produced every year, undoubtedly a classic


 
The shoe felt and looked great CC. This was my first choice Bab being a classic, but I started looking at the Bianca, the Pigalle, and at the Hyper Prive so now I am torn.  This will be my very first CL and hope to add more in the future, but I want to make sure I get something that can be worn with different outfits.  Then I saw someone post the VP in suede and it didn't make it any easier for me to decide.  I guess I will see what I come home with on the 15th when we take our trip out there.


----------



## carlinha

x


----------



## Brazucaa

lovemysavior said:


> The shoe felt and looked great CC. This was my first choice Bab being a classic, but I started looking at the Bianca, the Pigalle, and at the Hyper Prive so now I am torn. This will be my very first CL and hope to add more in the future, but I want to make sure I get something that can be worn with different outfits. Then I saw someone post the VP in suede and it didn't make it any easier for me to decide. I guess I will see what I come home with on the 15th when we take our trip out there.


 
Btw, your daughter might consider a career in photography - those were some very interesting, 'out of the run mill' photos, L. 

Whatever you end up buying, I am sure they will look great on you, based on your daughter's 'action shots'

B


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone, I was in LA a couple weeks ago and I went to the Louboutin boutique in Hollywood. I don't own any CL's yet but I tried on the Very Prive's which may very well be my first pair if they are available next Monday when I go back. Here are the pics my daughter took of them while I was trying them on...
> 
> View attachment 1902143
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902144


 
Love the pic!!!
They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her
> 
> View attachment 1888483



OMG YES! They DO look freaking gorgeous on her! WOW...


----------



## Greta_V

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo ladies and gents!
> I am on a waiting list for an iphone5.  Hopefully then will my pics improve!
> 
> This was taken on the Tokyo Metro.  People were looking at me funny.  They probably thought I was nuts taking photos of my foot hehehe



if it's THESE shoes on your feet, you shouldn't even care what others think when you take pictures)) oh, they look so prettyyyyyyyy


----------



## Greta_V

And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way)) 

The Metalipps


----------



## lovemysavior

:shame:





Brazucaa said:


> Btw, your daughter might consider a career in photography - those were some very interesting, 'out of the run mill' photos, L.
> 
> Whatever you end up buying, I am sure they will look great on you, based on your daughter's 'action shots'
> 
> B


 
Thank you B.  My daughter is naturally creative and has a very artistic eye.  She is a senior in HS and I was encouraging her to go to fashion school, but at the end of the day she said fashion was my dream and not hers:shame:.  She did take a photography class, so hopefully she will see her gift and persue a career with it.


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Love the pic!!!
> They look fabulous on you!!!


 
Thank you so much Stilly


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps



Nice selection! Super pretty!


----------



## fumi

Greta_V said:


> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps



They look hot on you! I especially love the leopard pair.


----------



## martinaa

Greta_V said:


> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps


 
I like your pictures! The Metallips look very good on you!


----------



## Christchrist

Greta_V said:
			
		

> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps



Go Greta! Woot woot


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Greta_V said:


> if it's THESE shoes on your feet, you shouldn't even care what others think when you take pictures)) oh, they look so prettyyyyyyyy


Yes they are TDF


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Greta_V said:


> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps


Lookin' very naughty and sexy!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

Greta_V said:


> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps


 
Some of those pics are pretty interesting photography-wise. ALL are very pretty shoe-wise!...

Hope your CL collection will grow in 'leaps and bounds'

B


----------



## Greta_V

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice selection! Super pretty!





fumi said:


> They look hot on you! I especially love the leopard pair.





martinaa said:


> I like your pictures! The Metallips look very good on you!





Christchrist said:


> Go Greta! Woot woot





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Lookin' very naughty and sexy!!!



Thanks everyone)))


----------



## Greta_V

Brazucaa said:


> Some of those pics are pretty interesting photography-wise. ALL are very pretty shoe-wise!...
> 
> Hope your CL collection will grow in 'leaps and bounds'
> 
> B



Thank you)) I hope so)))


----------



## Kayapo97

Greta_V said:


> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps


Greta,

Great shoes and wow you look fab, stunning, gorgeous in the pictures!
How do you find walking in them if I may ask
What is going to be your third pair?


----------



## Greta_V

Kayapo97 said:


> Greta,
> 
> Great shoes and wow you look fab, stunning, gorgeous in the pictures!
> How do you find walking in them if I may ask
> What is going to be your third pair?



Thank you! =))
Not too comfortable, but worth the pain haha
well, hopefully, the daffs - nude patent - just ordered from harper's)) waiting


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone, I was in LA a couple weeks ago and I went to the Louboutin boutique in Hollywood.  I don't own any CL's yet but I tried on the Very Prive's which may very well be my first pair if they are available next Monday when I go back.  Here are the pics my daughter took of them while I was trying them on...
> 
> View attachment 1902143
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902144



HOt!


----------



## mrl1005

After wearing my Aborinas all day Sunday (~1130am-700pm), I finally got to sit down and eat yummy dinner at the reception. (Flip flops stayed on the rest of the night!)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> After wearing my Aborinas all day Sunday (~1130am-700pm), I finally got to sit down and eat yummy dinner at the reception. (Flip flops stayed on the rest of the night!)



Lol. Nice work girl. Those are some beautiful shoes


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Lol. Nice work girl. Those are some beautiful shoes


Thank you CC! They were known as "Maria's famous shoes". (Of course some of the groomsmen were confused that I had shrunk right after the entrance :lolots


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thank you CC! They were known as "Maria's famous shoes". (Of course some of the groomsmen were confused that I had shrunk right after the entrance :lolots



Bahahahahah


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> After wearing my Aborinas all day Sunday (~1130am-700pm), I finally got to sit down and eat yummy dinner at the reception. (Flip flops stayed on the rest of the night!)



They lok like they are asleep


----------



## mrl1005

SueGalle said:
			
		

> They lok like they are asleep



Hehe. Yes, they had a long day


----------



## SunshineJolie

My Loubi`s, taken yesterday on a modelling shoot


----------



## GrRoxy

SunshineJolie said:


> My Loubi`s, taken yesterday on a modelling shoot



This tip of stiletto look really good! Lovely shoes


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> After wearing my Aborinas all day Sunday (~1130am-700pm), I finally got to sit down and eat yummy dinner at the reception. (Flip flops stayed on the rest of the night!)



WOW I'm amazed you had those heels on for so long. The maximum time I wore CL were 6 hours and for the rest of the week, I wore flats to work. LOL


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW I'm amazed you had those heels on for so long. The maximum time I wore CL were 6 hours and for the rest of the week, I wore flats to work. LOL



hehe. my feet were actually swollen after. the flip flops really did feel amazing on afterwards lol!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SunshineJolie said:


> My Loubi`s, taken yesterday on a modelling shoot


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## DebbiNC

SunshineJolie said:


> My Loubi`s, taken yesterday on a modelling shoot



Very elegant!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> After wearing my Aborinas all day Sunday (~1130am-700pm), I finally got to sit down and eat yummy dinner at the reception. (Flip flops stayed on the rest of the night!)


 
The poor beggars DO look tired, M... BUT I am sure you looked stunning on that blue dress of yours, whatever the height!

Any chance of a full body picture?? Again, whatever the height... 

B


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> The poor beggars DO look tired, M... BUT I am sure you looked stunning on that blue dress of yours, whatever the height!
> 
> Any chance of a full body picture?? Again, whatever the height...
> 
> B



Awwww B, you are too sweet!!!

Here's a pic of the dress. (I was in flip flops at this point lol)


----------



## stilly

Greta_V said:


> And here's my so far only two pairs (third one is on the way))
> 
> The Metalipps


 
You look gorgeous in your CLs *Greta*!!!


----------



## queensupreme

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> HOt!



Looks nice on you! What were your other choices? I remember my sister and i went to 4 stores in London and spent 2 hrs on the last store trying to decide!


----------



## stilly

SunshineJolie said:


> My Loubi`s, taken yesterday on a modelling shoot


 
These look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Awwww B, you are too sweet!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the dress. (I was in flip flops at this point lol)



Beautiful dress!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Beautiful dress!



Thank you!!! My cousin did well picking these out!! First bridesmaid dress that I actually loved!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Awwww B, you are too sweet!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the dress. (I was in flip flops at this point lol)


 
Very beautiful dress indeed!  It is usually a cold day in Hell when the brisdesmaid dresses are not hideous, but thank God for a cousin with good taste!... Maybe it was a reflexion of her beautiful shoes?? 

Congratulations M - except for the lenght of the skirt () you look stunning!

B


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> Awwww B, you are too sweet!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the dress. (I was in flip flops at this point lol)



LOVE the dress!

Shame I can't see the shoes underneath but I know what they are and I know they're stunning


----------



## Stephanie***

Asia_Leone said:


> Outfit post with my CLs



SEXY!! wow!


----------



## mrl1005

Going out last night to hang out with an ex. Figured it was a good excuse to wear my piggies.  Car action shot of the CLs hehehe


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Going out last night to hang out with an ex. Figured it was a good excuse to wear my piggies.  Car action shot of the CLs hehehe



Hahaha. I love them. Perfect shoe to hang with an ex


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hahaha. I love them. Perfect shoe to hang with an ex



Hehe. And so comfy!! He still laughs at me because I wear my heels but I'm in jeans and whatever shirt I can find or leggings all the time (except Monday-Thursday at work lol)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Hehe. And so comfy!! He still laughs at me because I wear my heels but I'm in jeans and whatever shirt I can find or leggings all the time (except Monday-Thursday at work lol)



Loubi looks hot with jeans


----------



## evanescent

Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!


----------



## GrRoxy

evanescent said:


> Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!



Soo sexy and fierce!! They look great on you


----------



## fumi

SunshineJolie said:


> My Loubi`s, taken yesterday on a modelling shoot



Wow, I love this shot! They look amazing


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!



These look so pretty on you!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Going out last night to hang out with an ex. Figured it was a good excuse to wear my piggies.  Car action shot of the CLs hehehe



Ooh so sparkly!


----------



## evanescent

fumi said:


> These look so pretty on you!





GrRoxy said:


> Soo sexy and fierce!! They look great on you



Thank you!! They are truly one of my favourite shoes!


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:
			
		

> Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!



Love these!! They look perfect on you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Going out last night to hang out with an ex. Figured it was a good excuse to wear my piggies.  Car action shot of the CLs hehehe



Very cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!



Those are one of the heels I've been trying to find in my size besides the madame butterfly. These are super pretty on you. I'm super jealous!


----------



## lovemysavior

queensupreme said:
			
		

> Looks nice on you! What were your other choices? I remember my sister and i went to 4 stores in London and spent 2 hrs on the last store trying to decide!



Thank you Queen.  I am going to have to choose between the Very Prive, Hyper Prive, Bianca, Pigalle and possibly the Decollete or Rolando's.  Of course it all depends what they have in stock too since lots of places seem to be so limited on their classic selections.


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very cute!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Louboufan

evanescent said:


> Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!



Nice!


----------



## mrl1005

Black calf graine Daffs on...TB Reva flats kicked under my desk...Beat up Coach rain boots hidden to the side (not shown). This is my "how you keep your CLs immaculate" photo (aka "I come fully prepared to work with flats and rain boots/thank goodness for Neverful GMs!)


----------



## DebbiNC

mrl1005 said:


> Black calf graine Daffs on...TB Reva flats kicked under my desk...Beat up Coach rain boots hidden to the side (not shown). This is my "how you keep your CLs immaculate" photo (aka "I come fully prepared to work with flats and rain boots/thank goodness for Neverful GMs!)




The Daffs look really nice! Nothing like planning ahead and working/walking in comfort when you need to do so!


----------



## mrl1005

DebbiNC said:


> The Daffs look really nice! Nothing like planning ahead and working/walking in comfort when you need to do so!


 
hehe thank you! It's really just because I'm late to work almost every morning and still cannot run in my CLs. My poor Revas though...they get beat up and scuffed.


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> Black calf graine Daffs on...TB Reva flats kicked under my desk...Beat up Coach rain boots hidden to the side (not shown). This is my "how you keep your CLs immaculate" photo (aka "I come fully prepared to work with flats and rain boots/thank goodness for Neverful GMs!)



I didn't know you had Daffs! I love them in the black and I am really picky when it comes to black shoes.



evanescent said:


> Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!



Seexxyyy pic!!!    Love them!


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> Black calf graine Daffs on...TB Reva flats kicked under my desk...Beat up Coach rain boots hidden to the side (not shown). This is my "how you keep your CLs immaculate" photo (aka "I come fully prepared to work with flats and rain boots/thank goodness for Neverful GMs!)



Spectacularicious!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Spectacularicious!!!!



Aww that's Sue!!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> I didn't know you had Daffs! I love them in the black and I am really picky when it comes to black shoes.
> 
> Seexxyyy pic!!!    Love them!



Thanks dbeth!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Black calf graine Daffs on...TB Reva flats kicked under my desk...Beat up Coach rain boots hidden to the side (not shown). This is my "how you keep your CLs immaculate" photo (aka "I come fully prepared to work with flats and rain boots/thank goodness for Neverful GMs!)



My desk has my flats and tennis shoes. Luckily when I wear my CLs, I don't have to dread about walking outside on the uneven cement destroying my CLs.


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> My desk has my flats and tennis shoes. Luckily when I wear my CLs, I don't have to dread about walking outside on the uneven cement destroying my CLs.



 my thoughts exactly! (And not being able to run in heels!)


----------



## malecka

Fifi on the move! Love them!


----------



## Nadin22

malecka said:
			
		

> Fifi on the move! Love them!



You look great! The color is amazing!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Coral patent pigalle 85mm


----------



## malecka

Nadin22 said:


> You look great! The color is amazing!


Thank you Nadin 



qiuqiuimg said:


> Coral patent pigalle 70mm


Oh Pigalle  Would love to see the color better, coral color is one of my favorite for lipstick.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

malecka said:


> Oh Pigalle  Would love to see the color better, coral color is one of my favorite for lipstick.



Here you go


----------



## malecka

qiuqiuimg said:
			
		

> Here you go



Really lovely color!


----------



## PetitColibri

malecka said:


> Fifi on the move! Love them!



love the fifi and the color


----------



## mrl1005

malecka said:
			
		

> Fifi on the move! Love them!



Love this picture!


----------



## fumi

malecka said:


> Fifi on the move! Love them!



You look great in them! Love the color


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

evanescent said:
			
		

> Took a quick snap of my feet up in the air before heading out  I know I'm not supposed to play favourites with my babies, but these rank pretty high up!



This is absolutely gorgeous! Which style is this? Is this the engine?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

malecka said:


> Fifi on the move! Love them!


Hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

qiuqiuimg said:


> Here you go



Thats a nice color!


----------



## malecka

PetitColibri said:


> love the fifi and the color


 


mrl1005 said:


> Love this picture!


 


fumi said:


> You look great in them! Love the color


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hot!


 
Thank you girls!


----------



## lovemysavior

malecka said:
			
		

> Fifi on the move! Love them!



Hadn't considered adding the Fifi to my wishlist till I saw this pic...very nice!


----------



## legaldiva

qiuqiuimg said:


> Coral patent pigalle 85mm


 
OMG I want these so bad; I would wear them EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## jamidee

qiuqiuimg said:


> Coral patent pigalle 85mm


are there fishies in this pic!? is this an app!?! I want it!


----------



## jamidee

mrl1005 said:


> Going out last night to hang out with an ex. Figured it was a good excuse to wear my piggies.  Car action shot of the CLs hehehe


uhhh is this the lame pigalle!? I've been debating these and if it is... my mind is made up!


----------



## mrl1005

jamidee said:
			
		

> uhhh is this the lame pigalle!? I've been debating these and if it is... my mind is made up!



Yes these are the lame piggies in 100mm. I loooovvveeee them. I missed out on the 120mm, but I saw these on Pam Jenkins and jumped on them.


----------



## malecka

lovemysavior said:


> Hadn't considered adding the Fifi to my wishlist till I saw this pic...very nice!


 I know what you mean, Fifi was my last choice but it turned out- they are great. Heel is thin but stabile. I'm satisfied!


----------



## Theren

My loubs at work....


----------



## mrl1005

Theren said:
			
		

> My loubs at work....



Love it!!! So classy, but just enough fun! Perfect work shoe!


----------



## Theren

mrl1005 said:


> Love it!!! So classy, but just enough fun! Perfect work shoe!


 
Thanks.. I figured I might as well get my peep toe in while I can.. since this crazy Pa weather is supposed to be between 30-40 degrees and snow next week and its 80 today!!


----------



## mrl1005

Theren said:
			
		

> Thanks.. I figured I might as well get my peep toe in while I can.. since this crazy Pa weather is supposed to be between 30-40 degrees and snow next week and its 80 today!!



Oh, trust me, I get that!! I'm a northern NJ girl. We have that same type of weather lol! I just wear stockings/leggings when it gets cold lol


----------



## mrl1005

Took the new piggy spikes out last night. I just couldn't wait


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Took the new piggy spikes out last night. I just couldn't wait



Shoe twins! They look good on you!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Shoe twins! They look good on you!



Thank you wanna!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Took the new piggy spikes out last night. I just couldn't wait



I love the spikes! Very nice!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the spikes! Very nice!



Thank you lavender!!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Took the new piggy spikes out last night. I just couldn't wait


 
They look amazing on you!!!
Love 'em!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> They look amazing on you!!!
> Love 'em!!!



Thanks stilly!!!


----------



## PMGarza

Christchrist said:


> My girlfriend was going through a lot so I got her these plum filo as a little cheer up. She sent me the pic. I love them on her
> 
> View attachment 1888483



Hello Christchrist, I'm looking forward to buy the filos, what size would you suggest me? I have narrow average feet, I normally a 36, in pigalle 120 I'm a 35 in very prive I'm 36.

Thanks!!


----------



## authenticplease

Much loved black suede Plumes


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Admiring cl boutique after hours


----------



## martinaa

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Admiring cl boutique after hours



I love that picture!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

martinaa said:


> I love that picture!


 thank you


----------



## Nadin22

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Admiring cl boutique after hours



Very beautiful!!! may I ask you what dress or skirt do you wear? It's gorgeous and the CLs too!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Nadin22 said:


> Very beautiful!!! may I ask you what dress or skirt do you wear? It's gorgeous and the CLs too!


 
Thank you 
The dress is by Mary L Couture, it was a random find a few years ago, not sure she's even around anymore. I love all things shiny so I'm still in love with it


----------



## noonoo07

LOVE my Lady Clou!!


----------



## fumi

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Admiring cl boutique after hours



Great picture!


----------



## fumi

noonoo07 said:


> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



What beautiful shoes!


----------



## noonoo07

fumi said:
			
		

> What beautiful shoes!



Thank you!!


----------



## mrl1005

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



  they're amazing!!!!


----------



## noonoo07

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> they're amazing!!!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Admiring cl boutique after hours



Super cute & sexy shot!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

LuluBleueNuit said:
			
		

> Super cute & sexy shot!



Thank you


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



Sooo pretty!


----------



## heychar

noonoo07 said:


> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



OMG love them are they the taupe or nude/beige colour?


----------



## noonoo07

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Sooo pretty!


Thank you!!!



			
				heychar said:
			
		

> OMG love them are they the taupe or nude/beige colour?


Thanks!  They are taupe.


----------



## Christchrist

PMGarza said:
			
		

> Hello Christchrist, I'm looking forward to buy the filos, what size would you suggest me? I have narrow average feet, I normally a 36, in pigalle 120 I'm a 35 in very prive I'm 36.
> 
> Thanks!!



You are probably a 36 in filo. My VP and filo are the same size


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



In drooling!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

noonoo07 said:


> LOVE my Lady Clou!!


Those are cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

noonoo07 said:


> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



I love the color of your lady clou!!! THey are super gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

authenticplease said:


> Much loved black suede Plumes



These are so cute!!



noonoo07 said:


> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



Love these & they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## dbeth

Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.


----------



## PMGarza

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



Awwwww! so beautiful! I'm dying for the pigalle plato hot pink in size 35.5 &#128525; I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



I love them!


----------



## CocoB

noonoo07 said:


> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



For good reason - they look amazing .


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



Love these!!


----------



## dbeth

PMGarza said:


> Awwwww! so beautiful! I'm dying for the pigalle plato hot pink in size 35.5 &#128525; I can't find them anywhere!



Thanks! You will find a pair, it will just take some time. Always check ebay & set it to a search so you are notified if it pops up.



Christchrist said:


> I love them!



Thanks CC! 



mrl1005 said:


> Love these!!



Thanks mrl!


----------



## PMGarza

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks! You will find a pair, it will just take some time. Always check ebay & set it to a search so you are notified if it pops up.
> 
> Thanks CC!
> 
> Thanks mrl!



Will do so!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



I love the hot magenta! Super sexy!


----------



## DebbiNC

dbeth said:


> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



Wow! They are awesome!


----------



## dbeth

DebbiNC said:


> Wow! They are awesome!



Thanks Debbi! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the hot magenta! Super sexy!



Thanks Lavender!!  Me too!


----------



## catherineybanez

So gorg. I just put my babies up on ebay because i never wear them. and they need love and attention. Starting to maybe regret it! haha


----------



## PMGarza

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> So gorg. I just put my babies up on ebay because i never wear them. and they need love and attention. Starting to maybe regret it! haha



?? :O which model & size?


----------



## catherineybanez

PMGarza said:
			
		

> ?? :O which model & size?



Not the pigalle ones you want, wish I could help you out!! They are the lady 150 peep toe platform pumps size 37. 

I hope you find your babies soon though!!!


----------



## PMGarza

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> Not the pigalle ones you want, wish I could help you out!! They are the lady 150 peep toe platform pumps size 37.
> 
> I hope you find your babies soon though!!!



Too sad  for a moment my heart beated very very fast LOL 

Soon yours will find a new home!!! ;D


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> So gorg. I just put my babies up on ebay because i never wear them. and they need love and attention. Starting to maybe regret it! haha



Ohh i just put mine up too!  Cant walk in them but they r so pretty so i keep changing my mind.


----------



## bitchychinky

dbeth said:


> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



Your legs look amazing!!


----------



## catherineybanez

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Ohh i just put mine up too!  Cant walk in them but they r so pretty so i keep changing my mind.



I know I get sad thinking I can't stare at them anymore! Haha.


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.


 
I love, love, love these *dbeth*!!!
So gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## mularice

Pewter nubuck Very Privé's


----------



## catherineybanez

Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps


----------



## PMGarza

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Ohh i just put mine up too!  Cant walk in them but they r so pretty so i keep changing my mind.



Post pictures of them ;D 

I know that feeling I have a pair of Louis Vuitton boots and another of Gucci booties that I never never used, they are new in their box and they don't fit me... Guess its time too to put them on sale, so hard! But that would leave room for more LOL


----------



## PMGarza

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps



They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

mularice said:


> Pewter nubuck Very Privé's



Pretty! I wish my toes would look that nice in peep toes 



catherineybanez said:


> Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps



So sexy!


----------



## catherineybanez

PMGarza said:
			
		

> They are beautiful!!!!






			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Pretty! I wish my toes would look that nice in peep toes
> 
> So sexy!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## fumi

catherineybanez said:


> Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps



These look hot on you!


----------



## 9distelle

catherineybanez said:


> Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps


perfect on you!!


----------



## JessieG

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> Not the pigalle ones you want, wish I could help you out!! They are the lady 150 peep toe platform pumps size 37.
> 
> I hope you find your babies soon though!!!



Hey-are they the hot pink colour or something different??


----------



## DebbiNC

catherineybanez said:


> Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps




Perfection!


----------



## catherineybanez

fumi said:
			
		

> These look hot on you!






			
				9distelle said:
			
		

> perfect on you!!






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Hey-are they the hot pink colour or something different??


They are a camel color. 



			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Perfection!



You girls are making me regret putting them up for sale! Haha. Thank youuuu for the compliments


----------



## PMGarza

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> They are a camel color.
> 
> You girls are making me regret putting them up for sale! Haha. Thank youuuu for the compliments



Keep them!!! They are beautiful and you look fab on them! They even seem like you never use them, so cancel the offer and put them on!!


----------



## JessieG

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> They are a camel color.
> 
> You girls are making me regret putting them up for sale! Haha. Thank youuuu for the compliments



Damn it...want hot pink!!


----------



## PMGarza

JessieG said:
			
		

> Damn it...want hot pink!!



There are 3 LP pinks in eBay, 37, 38.5 & 39.5


----------



## mrl1005

Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.


----------



## GrRoxy

mrl1005 said:


> Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.



Aaah!  Love this pic


----------



## catherineybanez

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.



Looveeee!!!


----------



## mrl1005

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Aaah!  Love this pic






			
				catherineybanez said:
			
		

> Looveeee!!!



Hehehe. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps



Omgd loveee!!!


----------



## kikololi

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.



Wow!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

catherineybanez said:


> Babies. Lady Peep 150 Platform Open Toe Pumps



Very sexy!


----------



## gfairenoughh

mrl1005 said:


> Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.



Ain't nothin wrong with options!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Pewter nubuck Very Privé's



I absolutely adore this colour!


----------



## JessieG

PMGarza said:
			
		

> There are 3 LP pinks in eBay, 37, 38.5 & 39.5



Yeah...made an offer on 37's (even though im a 36.5) but they want to much...particularly as they'd be a little big. Hanging out for my size. Thanks so much..


----------



## oxox

At a state premier awards dinner. My lovely Sobek 140s.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

oxox said:


> At a state premier awards dinner. My lovely Sobek 140s.



I have a massive shoe crush on these!


----------



## oxox

hermosa_vogue said:


> I have a massive shoe crush on these!



They're so beautiful in person! One of my favourite pairs.


----------



## oxox

mrl1005 said:


> Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.



Hahahaha! I love that they get the bed!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I have a massive shoe crush on these!



I second that


----------



## mrl1005

Aborinas or Maggies? Decisions, decisions!




Aborinas action shot after happy hour which I was 2 hours late for. Woops!


----------



## Nolia

mrl1005 said:


> aborinas or maggies? Decisions, decisions!
> 
> View attachment 1940013
> 
> 
> aborinas action shot after happy hour which i was 2 hours late for. Woops!
> 
> View attachment 1940014



maggies~


----------



## 9distelle

mrl1005 said:


> Aborinas or Maggies? Decisions, decisions!
> 
> View attachment 1940013
> 
> 
> Aborinas action shot after happy hour which I was 2 hours late for. Woops!
> 
> View attachment 1940014


I vote for Aborinas!!


----------



## ashleyroe

malecka said:


> Fifi on the move! Love them!


 
those are super cute.


----------



## 4Elegance

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Aborinas or Maggies? Decisions, decisions!
> 
> Aborinas action shot after happy hour which I was 2 hours late for. Woops!



I love both pairs.  Awesome shoes


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:
			
		

> maggies~






			
				9distelle said:
			
		

> I vote for Aborinas!!






			
				4Elegance said:
			
		

> I love both pairs.  Awesome shoes



Thank you ladies!!! I ended up wearing the Aborinas. (Somehow every time I wear these, it's always a super long day of CL wearing. Hehe)


----------



## soleilbrun

mrl1005 said:


> Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.


 
Nice to know I'm not the only one who packs more shoes than the days away. 7 shoes for 4 days, that's my girl!


----------



## mrl1005

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Nice to know I'm not the only one who packs more shoes than the days away. 7 shoes for 4 days, that's my girl!



 Gotta have options!!


----------



## rock_girl

VPs at the Noel Gallagher & Snow Patrol concert.


----------



## mrl1005

Outfit for judging today....Express dress paired with spiked piggies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oxox said:


> At a state premier awards dinner. My lovely Sobek 140s.



Sexy!


----------



## mrl1005

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Outfit for judging today....Express dress paired with spiked piggies



Oops forgot the pic!


----------



## oxox

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy!


----------



## zalen

dbeth said:


> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato. On the way to dinner Sat. night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



You look amazing!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

rock_girl said:
			
		

> VPs at the Noel Gallagher & Snow Patrol concert.



Love how they work perfect with zipper jeans!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Oops forgot the pic!



Cute outfit!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!



Thanks!!


----------



## 9distelle

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I ended up wearing the Aborinas. (Somehow every time I wear these, it's always a super long day of CL wearing. Hehe)


Are they comfy for long time wearing & walking?


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> vps at the noel gallagher & snow patrol concert.



love!


----------



## mrl1005

9distelle said:
			
		

> Are they comfy for long time wearing & walking?



I find them very comfy. But, I also think the majority of my CLs are comfy including my LPs.


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Oops forgot the pic!


 
Love the outfit *mrl*!!!


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> love!


 
Thank you doll!  It's nice to see you 'round these parts again.  You've been missed!



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Love how they work perfect with zipper jeans!!


 
Thanks so much!  They also tied in with the bronze smoky eye I was wearing.


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Love the outfit mrl!!!



Thanks stilly!!


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> Thank you doll!  It's nice to see you 'round these parts again.  You've been missed!



You are so sweet to write that.  Made my day! Took on new responsibilities at work...blah blah.  I have missed you all soooooo much!


----------



## joy14

dbeth said:
			
		

> hot pink pigalle plato. On the way to dinner sat. Night. Pics are true to color--love these, they are so pretty.



hot!!!


----------



## joy14

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> LOVE my Lady Clou!!



Lovely


----------



## joy14

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Admiring cl boutique after hours



Love it!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

My "anti bullying" Loubies


----------



## Nolia

Sincerelycass11 said:


> My "anti bullying" Loubies



I LOVE the colour!!  Great outfit!


----------



## mularice

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> My "anti bullying" Loubies



You look gorgeous! Those shoes are beautiful on you! And not in a weird foot fetish way but your feet look so pretty in them! I wish mine looked that pretty!


----------



## dbeth

joy14 said:


> hot!!!



Thanks! 



rock_girl said:


> VPs at the Noel Gallagher & Snow Patrol concert.




Beautiful rock girl!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Don't know if tho actually counts for on the move, but I wore my lovely ouchies out in the city today


----------



## Christchrist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Don't know if tho actually counts for on the move, but I wore my lovely ouchies out in the city today



Peep peep.  Love it


----------



## ColdSteel

Wore my No. 299 Trash to a little impromptu high school reunion tonight. Excuse the silly expression. I've had a few!


----------



## Christchrist

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Wore my No. 299 Trash to a little impromptu high school reunion tonight. Excuse the silly expression. I've had a few!



Love those shoes with your outfit. Perfect


----------



## gfairenoughh

ColdSteel said:


> Wore my No. 299 Trash to a little impromptu high school reunion tonight. Excuse the silly expression. I've had a few!



I adore your outfit! I love the bright colored denim!!!


----------



## cts900

Navy Simples waiting for my plate on Thanksgiving .


----------



## mrl1005

cts900 said:
			
		

> Navy Simples waiting for my plate on Thanksgiving .



Love it!!!


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> Wore my No. 299 Trash to a little impromptu high school reunion tonight. Excuse the silly expression. I've had a few!



Looking great ColdSteel!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Navy Simples waiting for my plate on Thanksgiving .



Oh, save some stuffing(or dressing) for me...it's my fav!!!  Love the navy Simples cts!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Don't know if tho actually counts for on the move, but I wore my lovely ouchies out in the city today



Great pic, I don't know how you managed to walk around the city in those heels, but bet you looked stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> Navy Simples waiting for my plate on Thanksgiving .



Shoe twins!


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Shoe twins!







beagly911 said:


> Oh, save some stuffing(or dressing) for me...it's my fav!!!  Love the navy Simples cts!!!



I ate sooooo much dressing that I feel stuffed still!



mrl1005 said:


> Love it!!!



Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## mrl1005

An exhausting Black Friday, but not due to shopping. 930-11pm of work at both jobs. Took these last night when I ate dinner at midnight. (Don't look at my finger toes! They're grossness! hehe)


----------



## cts900

mrl1005 said:


> An exhausting Black Friday, but not due to shopping. 930-11pm of work at both jobs. Took these last night when I ate dinner at midnight. (Don't look at my finger toes! They're grossness! hehe)



Heck of a long day! At least the shoes were fab!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> An exhausting Black Friday, but not due to shopping. 930-11pm of work at both jobs. Took these last night when I ate dinner at midnight. (Don't look at my finger toes! They're grossness! hehe)



Can't beat a yummy shoe


----------



## Kayapo97

mrl1005 said:


> An exhausting Black Friday, but not due to shopping. 930-11pm of work at both jobs. Took these last night when I ate dinner at midnight. (Don't look at my finger toes! They're grossness! hehe)



And you had been wearing those all day?! wow- lovely shoes by the way.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ColdSteel said:


> Wore my No. 299 Trash to a little impromptu high school reunion tonight. Excuse the silly expression. I've had a few!



Cute outfit!


----------



## mrl1005

cts900 said:
			
		

> Heck of a long day! At least the shoes were fab!



Thanks cts!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Can't beat a yummy shoe



Hehe thanks CC! I adore this pair. I call them my "bam" shoe because their so bright. 




			
				Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> And you had been wearing those all day?! wow- lovely shoes by the way.



I wore my LP Santa Fe's for the first half of the day and then changed into the hot pink ones. But, I'm sitting at my first job (office job) lol.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Still trying to break them in!!


----------



## mrl1005

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Still trying to break them in!!



You look amazing! Your so skinny (in a good way)! I'm jealous! (And oh yes, the shoes are fab too!)


----------



## lovemysavior

This was me last week with my Rolandos that I am still trying to break in :/


----------



## caitle

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> This was me last week with my Rolandos that I am still trying to break in :/



You look so chic! Great outfit. Good luck breaking in the Rolandos


----------



## caitle

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Still trying to break them in!!



They look gorgeous on you


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> This was me last week with my Rolandos that I am still trying to break in :/



Chic!


----------



## wannaprada

Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.



Looking good girl


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you caitle and christchrist


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> me after cocktails with the dh last wed in my biancas.



fab!


----------



## GrRoxy

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Still trying to break them in!!



You are so slim, Im jealous  BTW I love watching ur YT vids 



lovemysavior said:


> This was me last week with my Rolandos that I am still trying to break in :/
> 
> View attachment 1959531



You look great! Good luck with breaking in! My Biancas after 2 years are not broken but my case seems to be hard  



wannaprada said:


> Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.



What a lovely colour your coat have  You look fab.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> This was me last week with my Rolandos that I am still trying to break in :/



Love your rolandos!!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.



Love the coat and purse! (BTW, the shoes aren't bad, either!)


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looking good girl






			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> fab!






			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> You are so slim, Im jealous  BTW I love watching ur YT vids
> 
> You look great! Good luck with breaking in! My Biancas after 2 years are not broken but my case seems to be hard
> 
> What a lovely colour your coat have  You look fab.






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Love the coat and purse! (BTW, the shoes aren't bad, either!)



Thanks ladies! The coat is Jcrew as an FYI.


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.



I'm impressed you can balance on one leg after cocktails... I usually can't  
lookkkinnn good. I love patent


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm impressed you can balance on one leg after cocktails... I usually can't
> lookkkinnn good. I love patent



LOL! I was holding on to something.


----------



## stilly

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Still trying to break them in!!




You look gorgy!!!


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> This was me last week with my Rolandos that I am still trying to break in :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959531



Love the look!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.



Those Biancas look amazing on you *wanna*!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Those Biancas look amazing on you wanna!!!



Thanks Stilly, I love them!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Love the look!!!



Thank you so much Stilly


----------



## lovemysavior

wannaprada said:


> Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.



Love this whole look


----------



## wannaprada

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Love this whole look



Thank you!


----------



## mularice

A classic bathroom shot whilst out in Chelsea, London UK. My trusty VP's in Pewter


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:
			
		

> A classic bathroom shot whilst out in Chelsea, London UK. My trusty VP's in Pewter



Looking good!


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> A classic bathroom shot whilst out in Chelsea, London UK. My trusty VP's in Pewter



So cute!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Out with my girls and my MBBs


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> A classic bathroom shot whilst out in Chelsea, London UK. My trusty VP's in Pewter



Very cute


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out with my girls and my MBBs



The MBBs look great on you and I love the color of your dress! Very nice.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> The MBBs look great on you and I love the color of your dress! Very nice.



Thank you. It's express . I never get action shots but I will on this girl trip


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out with my girls and my MBBs



Looking good CC! Love your necklace!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> A classic bathroom shot whilst out in Chelsea, London UK. My trusty VP's in Pewter



I absolutely adore this colour!



Christchrist said:


> Out with my girls and my MBBs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964695



Love the necklaces and dress combo CC


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Out with my girls and my MBBs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964695



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Me after cocktails with the DH last Wed in my Biancas.



Very nice! I love the blue wool coat your wearing!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Out with my girls and my MBBs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964695



You look very good girl! I love the MBB´s!!


----------



## 4Elegance

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out with my girls and my MBBs



You look great.  Love the MBB


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Looking good CC! Love your necklace!!






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I absolutely adore this colour!
> 
> Love the necklaces and dress combo CC






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very pretty!






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> You look very good girl! I love the MBB´s!!






			
				4Elegance said:
			
		

> You look great.  Love the MBB



Thank you so much all. Just getting over some serious sickness. Glad I made the trip. 
It's a coach necklace and express dress


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out with my girls and my MBBs



You look totally FABULOUS!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> You look totally FABULOUS!!



Thank you doll


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Out with my girls and my MBBs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964695



Gorgeous, love the colour of your dress,one of my favourite colours!


----------



## PyAri

lovemysavior said:


> This was me last week with my Rolandos that I am still trying to break in :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959531



great outfit!


----------



## PyAri

dbeth said:


> On the way to dinner with my kiddos and hubby this past weekend. Wearing Denim Greissimo. I know denim isn't a big hit, but I love these!!


love these!


----------



## PyAri

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my new love in action! Well actually sitting and standing  The new Louboutin Filo.



Wow lovely shots! i now have a new found appreciation for sequins!


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:


> Looking good!





stilly said:


> So cute!!!





Christchrist said:


> Very cute





hermosa_vogue said:


> I absolutely adore this colour!



Thanks ladies!

herrmosa_vogue - I love the colour too! My bf actually bought them for me and when he called to describe them I wasn't sure what to expect but he did well!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, love the colour of your dress,one of my favourite colours!



Thank you. It's a great yellow


----------



## Jullieq

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out with my girls and my MBBs



Love your outfit!


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Out with my girls and my MBBs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964695



A face to the feet!!! lol

Looking Great!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Jullieq said:
			
		

> Love your outfit!






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> A face to the feet!!! lol
> 
> Looking Great!!!



Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very nice! I love the blue wool coat your wearing!



Thanks Lavender! I get a lot of compliments on that coat. 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps



Hot mama!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Lavender! I get a lot of compliments on that coat.
> 
> Hot mama!



Haha thanks girl


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps
> 
> View attachment 1965655



WOW look at you, you go girl!  Your LP's look great with the dress!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps


Super hot!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps
> 
> View attachment 1965655



I super love your outfit! I  Love your lady peeps!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> hermosa_vogue - I love the colour too! My bf actually bought them for me and when he called to describe them I wasn't sure what to expect but he did well!



He's a keeper


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> WOW look at you, you go girl!  Your LP's look great with the dress!






			
				jeninvan said:
			
		

> Super hot!!!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I super love your outfit! I  Love your lady peeps!



Awww you make me blush. Thank you. Lots of work when into that look lol.


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.


----------



## GrRoxy

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.



Hahaha, fab!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.



They look so good. I can't wait to try them


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.



Hot pic Wannaprada I love it.


----------



## wannaprada

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Hahaha, fab!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> They look so good. I can't wait to try them






			
				4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hot pic Wannaprada I love it.



 Thanks ladies!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.



Looking great wanna, I would not be standing or able to walk after 3 martinis!


----------



## mrl1005

"Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.


----------



## brittany729

mrl1005 said:


> "Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.


Cute!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking great wanna, I would not be standing or able to walk after 3 martinis!



Lol! Thanks Beagly!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> "Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> "Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.



Love the pic *mrl*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> "Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.



Bahahaha love it


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> "Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.



Love these shoes!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> "Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.



I absolutely adore these mrl! How many pairs do you have now? So jealous


----------



## mrl1005

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Cute!



Thanks!




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Lol! Thanks Beagly!



Hehe thanks wanna! Your Biancas make me have a loss for words on how great they are!!  (And for me that is an extreme, once in a life time occurrence!)




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Love the pic mrl!!!



Thanks stilly!!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Bahahaha love it



Thanks CC! You looked fab on your vay-cay!



			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Love these shoes!



Thanks fumi!!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I absolutely adore these mrl! How many pairs do you have now? So jealous



Thanks hermosa! I got these from the same seller as the Rastas. She offered me a BIN I couldn't turn down!

Can I plead the 5th to that question?  I think I'm at 30, but I can proudly say the majority are eBay finds/steals. Every time I was trying for a ban a deal came on a pair that was on my list for a price I couldn't resist!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Hehe thanks wanna! Your Biancas make me have a loss for words on how great they are!!  (And for me that is an extreme, once in a life time occurrence!)
> 
> Thanks stilly!!
> 
> Thanks CC! You looked fab on your vay-cay!
> 
> Thanks fumi!!
> 
> Thanks hermosa! I got these from the same seller as the Rastas. She offered me a BIN I couldn't turn down!
> 
> Can I plead the 5th to that question?  I think I'm at 30, but I can proudly say the majority are eBay finds/steals. Every time I was trying for a ban a deal came on a pair that was on my list for a price I couldn't resist!



Thanks girl. It was nice to dress up. On my way home now


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Hehe thanks wanna! Your Biancas make me have a loss for words on how great they are!!  (And for me that is an extreme, once in a life time occurrence!)
> 
> Thanks stilly!!
> 
> Thanks CC! You looked fab on your vay-cay!
> 
> Thanks fumi!!
> 
> Thanks hermosa! I got these from the same seller as the Rastas. She offered me a BIN I couldn't turn down!
> 
> Can I plead the 5th to that question?  I think I'm at 30, but I can proudly say the majority are eBay finds/steals. Every time I was trying for a ban a deal came on a pair that was on my list for a price I couldn't resist!



30! Number twins. Ha


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.


Thats the best looking dashboard I've ever seen!


----------



## 4Elegance

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> "Cleaning" or taking a cleaning break lol.



I love the way you clean


----------



## mrl1005

4Elegance said:
			
		

> I love the way you clean



Hehe.


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Thats the best looking dashboard I've ever seen!



Lol! Thanks Kayapo! I told the DH my CLs were making his car look that much better! He said that was the alcohol talking.


----------



## ColdSteel

Whenever I clean I always end up wearing some weird combination of things by the time I'm done, like my cowgirl boots and a party dress with a purple leather blazer! I'm not very good at cleaning but very good at getting distracted! Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels like the housework goes faster in Louboutins!


----------



## Perfect Day

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.



Gorgeous!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my python Bianca during date night with the DH. This pic was taken after drinking 3 pomegranate martins.



"And a good time was had by all!" Love the photo and I love  you Biancas!!


----------



## Christchrist

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Whenever I clean I always end up wearing some weird combination of things by the time I'm done, like my cowgirl boots and a party dress with a purple leather blazer! I'm not very good at cleaning but very good at getting distracted! Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels like the housework goes faster in Louboutins!



Lol. That's awesome


----------



## wannaprada

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> "And a good time was had by all!" Love the photo and I love  you Biancas!!



Thanks you too!


----------



## amd_tan

qiuqiuimg said:


> Here you go



Wow love these!
Did you get them in your usual CL size?


----------



## qiuqiuimg

amd_tan said:


> Wow love these!
> Did you get them in your usual CL size?



Thank you!
I'm TTS CL size is between 34.5 & 35, and 34.5 fits me perfectly.


----------



## l.a_girl19

ColdSteel said:


> Whenever I clean I always end up wearing some weird combination of things by the time I'm done, like my cowgirl boots and a party dress with a purple leather blazer! I'm not very good at cleaning but very good at getting distracted! Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels like the housework goes faster in Louboutins!



Lol! Love this post. I agree with *Christchrist*...that is awesome


----------



## tamburger

Trying to make this a yearly tradition! Posted this photo on my instagram @tammburger!


----------



## Christchrist

tamburger said:
			
		

> Trying to make this a yearly tradition! Posted this photo on my instagram @tammburger!



Away that's so cute. Love the anklet


----------



## BagBragger

PyAri said:
			
		

> Wow lovely shots! i now have a new found appreciation for sequins!



OMG! Sooooo Pretty!


----------



## BagBragger

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Sooo I'm a bit indecisive, and im at a conference for 4 days. Here is my spin on the traditional "action shot" of my CLs.



LMAO!!!!  Who says that's not action?  That's a whole lot of action IMO!  Too funny.


----------



## BagBragger

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> hehe thank you! It's really just because I'm late to work almost every morning and still cannot run in my CLs. My poor Revas though...they get beat up and scuffed.



You should see my Revas....the backs are scraped and turing gray.  I need to find a tread on how to salvage them.  Your picture reminded me of a picture I posted on FB last year.  I had just arrived 2 hrs earlier than my start time because I was hosting a meeting.  I changed from my Revas and into the Decollett and the caption was something like, If I clicked my heels three times would I wake up and be home".  Friends commented about how cute the Loubs were and laughed at the TBs in the background...smh.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> You should see my Revas....the backs are scraped and turing gray.  I need to find a tread on how to salvage them.  Your picture reminded me of a picture I posted on FB last year.  I had just arrived 2 hrs earlier than my start time because I was hosting a meeting.  I changed from my Revas and into the Decollett and the caption was something like, If I clicked my heels three times would I wake up and be home".  Friends commented about how cute the Loubs were and laughed at the TBs in the background...smh.



Love love the tights with the shoes


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love love the tights with the shoes



Thank you CC! I try to buy all my tights from Marshall's or TJMaxx.  If I get any from a department store they are normally on sale.  They always add pizazz to any outfit...just depends on what prints/colors I wear...some times I just do a simple small polka dot pattern if my clothes are making a huge statement.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tamburger said:


> View attachment 1980319
> 
> 
> Trying to make this a yearly tradition! Posted this photo on my instagram @tammburger!


Cute! I'm loving your traditions!


----------



## Flip88

tamburger said:


> Trying to make this a yearly tradition! Posted this photo on my instagram @tammburger!



Gorgeous picture, love it.


----------



## ZiggyLove

Those shoes look amazing on you! 



Christchrist said:


> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps
> 
> View attachment 1965655


----------



## Christchrist

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> Those shoes look amazing on you!



Thank you ziggy


----------



## mrl1005

BagBragger said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  Who says that's not action?  That's a whole lot of action IMO!  Too funny.



Hehehe. I try. 




			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> You should see my Revas....the backs are scraped and turing gray.  I need to find a tread on how to salvage them.  Your picture reminded me of a picture I posted on FB last year.  I had just arrived 2 hrs earlier than my start time because I was hosting a meeting.  I changed from my Revas and into the Decollett and the caption was something like, If I clicked my heels three times would I wake up and be home".  Friends commented about how cute the Loubs were and laughed at the TBs in the background...smh.



Hehe! That's exactly like how I am with my TBs!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Missed my flight, stuck at the airport. Wearing my CL Mervillion.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Missed my flight, stuck at the airport. Wearing my CL Mervillion.



Looking good girl


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looking good girl



Thanks! xoxo


----------



## wannaprada

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Missed my flight, stuck at the airport. Wearing my CL Mervillion.



So stylish!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

wannaprada said:
			
		

> So stylish!



Thanks Wannaprada! xo


----------



## mizcolon73

redvelvetloubie said:


> Missed my flight, stuck at the airport. Wearing my CL Mervillion.



Love this whole outfit!!


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps
> 
> View attachment 1965655



You look beautiful.


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> You look beautiful.



Awww thank you so much. I don't get to dress up often. It was nice


----------



## redvelvetloubie

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Love this whole outfit!!



Thanks Mizcolon73! xo


----------



## Cityfashionista

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Missed my flight, stuck at the airport. Wearing my CL Mervillion.



I love your Celine & belt too. lo the jacket. Who's it by?


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> I love your Celine & belt too. lo the jacket. Who's it by?



Thanks cityfashionista!

It's Bagatelle. Bought it from NM for I think $60  2 years ago. Personally, if you Paired it w/ CL, H, Chanel/Celine, it looks expensive. I can't be crazy enough to pay for Bal Moto as I'm trying to loose weight (post pregnancy/gluttony excess weight.)


----------



## Cityfashionista

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Thanks cityfashionista!
> 
> It's Bagatelle. Bought it from NM for I think $60  2 years ago. Personally, if you Paired it w/ CL, H, Chanel/Celine, it looks expensive. I can't be crazy enough to pay for Bal Moto as I'm trying to loose weight (post pregnancy/gluttony excess weight.)


 
Cool  I thought it was muubaa.

 Muubaa is also less expensive but when I pair it with Hermes & Christian Louboutin it looks expensive! 

As long as it looks & feels good.  I'm obsessed with these 10 cotton tees from H&M. I pair it with highend designer leather leggings or my Roberto cavalli jeans. I love it.


----------



## mizcolon73

Cityfashionista said:


> Cool  I thought it was muubaa.
> 
> Muubaa is also less expensive but when I pair it with Hermes & Christian Louboutin it looks expensive!
> 
> As long as it looks & feels good.  I'm obsessed with these 10 cotton tees from H&M. I pair it with highend designer leather leggings or my Roberto cavalli jeans. I love it.



what are these cotton tees from H&M everyone is raving about??


----------



## Cityfashionista

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> what are these cotton tees from H&M everyone is raving about??



The 10 tees?  I just love them. 

I wasn't much of a H&M shopper before. I have my rtw designers that I love & I stick to buying them for the most part & since H&M doesn't carry my designers I never go in there.

Anyway I was in there & thought the stuff was really cute. Some of it is kind of trendy & may not be long lasting but for a trendy pc it works. Especially if its made of natural materials

Also when you're talking about basic items like cotton shirt IMO they look just as good if they cost 10 or 100.

The extra savings looks good in my wallet tho. & when I need a basic shirt for my outfit. It works. 

I even have a few cheap dresses from there I've made look good.


----------



## mizcolon73

Cityfashionista said:


> The 10 tees?  I just love them.
> 
> I wasn't much of a H&M shopper before. I have my rtw designers that I love & I stick to buying them for the most part & since H&M doesn't carry my designers I never go in there.
> 
> Anyway I was in there & thought the stuff was really cute. Some of it is kind of trendy & may not be long lasting but for a trendy pc it works. Especially if its made of natural materials
> 
> Also when you're talking about basic items like cotton shirt IMO they look just as good if they cost 10 or 100.
> 
> The extra savings looks good in my wallet tho. & when I need a basic shirt for my outfit. It works.
> 
> I even have a few cheap dresses from there I've made look good.



I've heard several people rave about their tees... Gotta go try one! Thanks


----------



## Cityfashionista

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> I've heard several people rave about their tees... Gotta go try one! Thanks


No problem. 
They're awesome! Get those $10 shirts.


----------



## LavenderIce

My coworker and I at our holiday party last night. I'm in cosmo python Lady Peeps and she's wearing platine nappa Turbellas.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> My coworker and I at our holiday party last night. I'm in cosmo python Lady Peeps and she's wearing platine nappa Turbellas.



Man I love that Cosmo


----------



## wannaprada

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> My coworker and I at our holiday party last night. I'm in cosmo python Lady Peeps and she's wearing platine nappa Turbellas.



How cute! I wish I had a coworker who shared my love of CLs!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 1986239
> 
> 
> My coworker and I at our holiday party last night. I'm in cosmo python Lady Peeps and she's wearing platine nappa Turbellas.



WOW I love them both!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 1986239
> 
> 
> My coworker and I at our holiday party last night. I'm in cosmo python Lady Peeps and she's wearing platine nappa Turbellas.



Those are super cute. I love the colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

redvelvetloubie said:


> Missed my flight, stuck at the airport. Wearing my CL Mervillion.



I love your outfit!!


----------



## rock_girl

LavenderIce said:


> My coworker and I at our holiday party last night. I'm in cosmo python Lady Peeps and she's wearing platine nappa Turbellas.



Oh, Cosmo...   Looking good doll!


----------



## chloe2880

Christchrist said:


> Thank you very much. Tonight we are out for the party with my bcbg dress and my lame ring strass lady peeps
> 
> View attachment 1965655




Wauw you look hot


----------



## Christchrist

chloe2880 said:
			
		

> wauw you look hot



&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> Man I love that Cosmo



Yes, cosmo python is one of the skins I am obsessed with.  



wannaprada said:


> How cute! I wish I had a coworker who shared my love of CLs!



I have a guy coworker who is into CLs too!  I wish he was wearing his pair that night.  In addition to the coworker here, I have another one who is my size twin.  She benefits when I edit my closet.  



hermosa_vogue said:


> WOW I love them both!!



Thank you!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super cute. I love the colors!



Thank you *Lavenderduckiez*!  She and I both wore dresses in shades of blue with our metallic CLs.



rock_girl said:


> Oh, Cosmo...   Looking good doll!



Thank you *S*!


----------



## LavenderIce

I've been away from here for a long time.  I've forgotten how fun it is to post in this thread.  I'm not wearing CLs, but the pair in the shopping bag from Palazzo were about to get in on some action at Rattlecan at the Venetian.  Guess who rode the pickle?


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> I've been away from here for a long time.  I've forgotten how fun it is to post in this thread.  I'm not wearing CLs, but the pair in the shopping bag from Palazzo were about to get in on some action at Rattlecan at the Venetian.  Guess who rode the pickle?



Oh my gosh lol hahahaha. You rode the pickle?


----------



## mrl1005

I call this my indecisive photo. I can't decide which pair to wear so I bring multiples! Oops!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I call this my indecisive photo. I can't decide which pair to wear so I bring multiples! Oops!



Nice. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## MegsVC

These aren't really "In action" shots, but I took my Bianca's out for their maiden voyage last night to the Casino and out for drinks. I only got one shot of them at the casino, and its a very blurry bathroom shot (It's about as clear as I was seeing things at that point, several drinks in, and a few bad decisions on the roulette table lol) 
But as I was cleaning them up this morning I shot a couple in my bathroom as it has the most beautiful natural light out of all the rooms in the house! 
So here they are after their little sponge bath, all squeeky clean, and a mod shot in my bathroom lol.


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:
			
		

> These aren't really "In action" shots, but I took my Bianca's out for their maiden voyage last night to the Casino and out for drinks. I only got one shot of them at the casino, and its a very blurry bathroom shot (It's about as clear as I was seeing things at that point, several drinks in, and a few bad decisions on the roulette table lol)
> But as I was cleaning them up this morning I shot a couple in my bathroom as it has the most beautiful natural light out of all the rooms in the house!
> So here they are after their little sponge bath, all squeeky clean, and a mod shot in my bathroom lol.



They are so pretty. They look great on you


----------



## LavenderIce

A shot of my sister and I seeing the Wayans Brothers at the San Jose Improv a couple of months ago.  She's wearing GZ and I'm wearing magenta patent Pigalle 120.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> A shot of my sister and I seeing the Wayans Brothers at the San Jose Improv a couple of months ago.  She's wearing GZ and I'm wearing magenta patent Pigalle 120.



The colors are exact. Love those piggys


----------



## fumi

LavenderIce said:


> A shot of my sister and I seeing the Wayans Brothers at the San Jose Improv a couple of months ago.  She's wearing GZ and I'm wearing magenta patent Pigalle 120.



The color is so pretty!


----------



## Michele728

LavenderIce said:


> A shot of my sister and I seeing the Wayans Brothers at the San Jose Improv a couple of months ago.  She's wearing GZ and I'm wearing magenta patent Pigalle 120.



I love this color! Very pretty


----------



## wannaprada

MegsVC said:
			
		

> These aren't really "In action" shots, but I took my Bianca's out for their maiden voyage last night to the Casino and out for drinks. I only got one shot of them at the casino, and its a very blurry bathroom shot (It's about as clear as I was seeing things at that point, several drinks in, and a few bad decisions on the roulette table lol)
> But as I was cleaning them up this morning I shot a couple in my bathroom as it has the most beautiful natural light out of all the rooms in the house!
> So here they are after their little sponge bath, all squeeky clean, and a mod shot in my bathroom lol.






			
				LavenderIce said:
			
		

> A shot of my sister and I seeing the Wayans Brothers at the San Jose Improv a couple of months ago.  She's wearing GZ and I'm wearing magenta patent Pigalle 120.



Love the pics ladies and especially the shoes!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Merry Christmas to all you lovelies! 

Wearing Burberry dress, Hermes accessories and my fave Very Prive spikes.


----------



## wannaprada

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all you lovelies!
> 
> Wearing Burberry dress, Hermes accessories and my fave Very Prive spikes.



Love the spikes!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

wannaprada said:


> Love the spikes!


Thanks *wannaprada*!


----------



## Lenna2

redvelvetloubie said:


> Merry Christmas to all you lovelies!
> 
> Wearing Burberry dress, Hermes accessories and my fave Very Prive spikes.



I love your spikes. You are so cute!!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Lenna2 said:


> I love your spikes. You are so cute!!!



Thanks Lenna2!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all you lovelies!
> 
> Wearing Burberry dress, Hermes accessories and my fave Very Prive spikes.



Love your outfit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.

The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.


----------



## southernshoe

Cute outfit!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.
> 
> The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.



Hey hun. You look great! And you need to show us your goodies inside the louboutin bag


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Hey hun. You look great! And you need to show us your goodies inside the louboutin bag


Thank you bougainvillier

A Lady Peep Python Cosmo was in there.  I took it to the boutique for some repairs/touch-up.  Will post when they come back!

You should check out the LP White Crystal Python Craie.  I saw it IRL and it was so gorgeous!  It is off-white which is more elegant than a pure white IMO!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.
> 
> The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.



You look lovely. I miss you dollface


----------



## gfairenoughh

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.
> 
> The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.



U look amazing!


----------



## cts900

My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...


----------



## brittany729

cts900 said:


> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...


How sweet!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



Very cute pic


----------



## bougainvillier

I decided to post more here. Wearing my black simples today


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I decided to post more here. Wearing my black simples today



That's a staple shoe and I love it


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> You look lovely. I miss you dollface


I'm BBbbbbaaacccckkkkkkkkKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> U look amazing!


Oh gfairenoughh
You are so sweet!  I have not been posting, but I have been checking from time to time and you always look so H.O.T.!!! Tssssss !!!!
XOXO!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh gfairenoughh
> You are so sweet!  I have not been posting, but I have been checking from time to time and you always look so H.O.T.!!! Tssssss !!!!
> XOXO!!!



Lol thank you!  Glad to see you back!!!


----------



## cts900

brittany729 said:


> How sweet!





Christchrist said:


> Very cute pic



Thanks, sweet ladies .


----------



## bitchychinky

cts900 said:


> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



This is such a great photo!
Why is lunching out with your DH rare, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



You two are SO cute!  I just love it!


----------



## dbeth

redvelvetloubie said:


> Merry Christmas to all you lovelies!
> 
> Wearing Burberry dress, Hermes accessories and my fave Very Prive spikes.



Shoe twins!! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.
> 
> The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.



You look stunning Helen!!!!!!!!!



cts900 said:


> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...




Awww, I just LOVE this pic!!!  It's so awesome that he has Loubs too!!!


----------



## cts900

*****ychinky said:


> This is such a great photo!
> Why is lunching out with your DH rare, if you dont mind me asking



Thanks!  Of course you can ask--we have two small children and we both work with no family in the area so I make most of our meals at home and on a budget .   A meal out is a feat and a treat!



rock_girl said:


> You two are SO cute!  I just love it!



Thanks, babe!!!!!!



dbeth said:


> Awww, I just LOVE this pic!!!  It's so awesome that he has Loubs too!!!



Thanks, sweetie.  He truly loves his Loubs!


----------



## Greta_V

MegsVC said:


> These aren't really "In action" shots, but I took my Bianca's out for their maiden voyage last night to the Casino and out for drinks. I only got one shot of them at the casino, and its a very blurry bathroom shot (It's about as clear as I was seeing things at that point, several drinks in, and a few bad decisions on the roulette table lol)
> But as I was cleaning them up this morning I shot a couple in my bathroom as it has the most beautiful natural light out of all the rooms in the house!
> So here they are after their little sponge bath, all squeeky clean, and a mod shot in my bathroom lol.



Beautiful color!!! Looks really tender and sweet


----------



## Greta_V

My Alti Spikes


----------



## Kayapo97

cts900 said:


> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



Nice - now just leaves us to imagine what was going on under the table!


----------



## Zophie

cts900 said:
			
		

> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



Cute!


----------



## Zophie

In a deposition


----------



## cts900

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice - now just leaves us to imagine what was going on under the table!



Hee...hee...



Zophie said:


> Cute!





Zophie said:


> In a deposition



Thanks!  Those look perfect on you!


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.
> 
> The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.





You look so chic!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> You look so chic!


Thank you Aegis  It is such a great feeling to be able to wear CLs again!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zophie said:


> In a deposition


Haha!  Taking a photo during deposition.  You are so cute!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.



Cute pic.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.
> 
> View attachment 2018986


Fun!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.



Girl that shoe looks great on you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.



Lovely!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.



Very chic!  Hard to find a cute navy shoe!!!  Rock on!


----------



## Maddy luv

wannaprada said:


> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.



 them, they are so chic


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Girl that shoe looks great on you






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Lovely!






			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> Very chic!  Hard to find a cute navy shoe!!!  Rock on!






			
				Maddy luv said:
			
		

> them, they are so chic



Thanks ladies!


----------



## mizcolon73

cts900 said:


> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



LOVE this.... Great pic


----------



## rock_girl

Greta_V said:


> My Alti Spikes


Looking good!


Zophie said:


> In a deposition


LOL! Are depositions boring? :groucho:


LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.


Awww...Sisters! Cannot wait to give my sis her first pair so we can take an action shot. Miss you!! 


wannaprada said:


> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.


Awesome as always doll!


----------



## Chakern

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.



NIIIIICE.....!! 

Love the Piros and finally got them 3 days before Christmas ... maybe someday I'll find a pair ig trainers as well. They are so nice!!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.
> 
> The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.



You look great Helen!




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



How cute Cts!! Hope all is well! :hug:




			
				bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I decided to post more here. Wearing my black simples today



One can never go wrong with the Simple!




			
				Greta_V said:
			
		

> My Alti Spikes



Fab action shot and love the spikes!




			
				Zophie said:
			
		

> In a deposition



Nice!




			
				LavenderIce said:
			
		

> My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.



Cute!




			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> Looking good!
> 
> LOL! Are depositions boring? :groucho:
> 
> Awesome as always doll!



Thanks sweetie! And yes, depositions can be very boring at times!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

>



Lol! Thanks Helen!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.
> 
> View attachment 2018986



Suuuuuper cute!!


----------



## legaldiva

Zophie said:


> In a deposition



I love your work shots!


----------



## texas87

rock_girl said:


> Looking good!
> 
> LOL! Are depositions boring? :groucho:
> 
> Certainly not if the attorneys have hot tempers then it can get quite interesting and hilarious to watch


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> Cute pic.





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Fun!!!



Thanks *CC* and *Helen*.  During the weekend we wore Uggs, Isabel Marant and Jimmy Choo.  It was the one moment when both my sister and I were wearing CLs.  I had to take a pic and post it here.



rock_girl said:


> Awww...Sisters! Cannot wait to give my sis her first pair so we can take an action shot. Miss you!!



Miss you too *S*!  Come back to Cali!  I can't wait until I see you and your sister's action shots.  



Chakern said:


> NIIIIICE.....!!
> 
> Love the Piros and finally got them 3 days before Christmas ... maybe someday I'll find a pair ig trainers as well. They are so nice!!



I love the Piros too.  Out of all my CL boots, they have become my go-to.



wannaprada said:


> Fab action shot and love the spikes!



Thanks *wanna*!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Suuuuuper cute!!



Thank you *Cris*!


----------



## cts900

mizcolon73 said:


> LOVE this.... Great pic



Thanks, babe!



LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I at dinner last night. She's wearing cameo rose suede Louis Spike and I'm wearing Africa suede Piros.
> 
> View attachment 2018986



I adore every little thing about this post--most especially the incredible woman who posted it!


----------



## LavenderIce

cts900 said:


> I adore every little thing about this post--most especially the incredible woman who posted it!



Thank you *C*!  I love the one of you with DH.


----------



## cts900

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *C*!  I love the one of you with DH.


----------



## Zophie

wannaprada said:


> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.



beautiful!


----------



## Zophie

texas87 said:


> rock_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> LOL! Are depositions boring? :groucho:
> 
> Certainly not if the attorneys have hot tempers then it can get quite interesting and hilarious to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depositions can be boring sometimes,but sitting around waiting for people to show up is usually very boring.
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Bianca Slings heading to work today...


----------



## Angie415

After walking around for 7 hours I could not wait to go home and lift my feet up! I don't know if lying down after a long day is an action shot...lol


----------



## mytwocents

Angie415 said:


> After walking around for 7 hours I could not wait to go home and lift my feet up! I don't know if lying down after a long day is an action shot...lol
> 
> View attachment 2055979



The black patent and red is the best combo. Are those new simples?


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> After walking around for 7 hours I could not wait to go home and lift my feet up! I don't know if lying down after a long day is an action shot...lol



I feel your pain but they look fab


----------



## Angie415

mytwocents said:


> The black patent and red is the best combo. Are those new simples?



Actually they are the Filo 120. They do resemble each other, don't they?


----------



## wannaprada

Zophie said:
			
		

> beautiful!



Thanks Zophie!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Black Kid Bianca Slings heading to work today...



I so need these in my life! They look great on you!




			
				Angie415 said:
			
		

> After walking around for 7 hours I could not wait to go home and lift my feet up! I don't know if lying down after a long day is an action shot...lol



I love the Filo pump! I almost ordered the black patent despite having them in the kid leather. The patent looks amazing!


----------



## mytwocents

Angie415 said:


> Actually they are the Filo 120. They do resemble each other, don't they?



Yea they do. They look great on you.


----------



## Kayapo97

Angie415 said:


> After walking around for 7 hours I could not wait to go home and lift my feet up! I don't know if lying down after a long day is an action shot...lol
> 
> View attachment 2055979



Great pictures - your feet look pretty good after 7 hours of walking no wonder you needed to lie down!


----------



## Angie415

Kayapo97 said:


> Great pictures - your feet look pretty good after 7 hours of walking no wonder you needed to lie down!



LOL, thanks!  And yes, the balls of my feet felt like daggers were injected through them!


----------



## Angie415

mytwocents said:


> Yea they do. They look great on you.



Thanks so much...you have nice taste


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today wearing my plum Filo's.


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> This is me today wearing my plum Filo's.



They look so cute with those pants


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> They look so cute with those pants



Thank you so much Christchrist


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you so much Christchrist



Very welcome


----------



## bebefuzz

My recent outfit.


----------



## Christchrist

bebefuzz said:


> My recent outfit.



Pretty ! Love the classic Chanel too


----------



## DebbiNC

Angie415 said:


> After walking around for 7 hours I could not wait to go home and lift my feet up! I don't know if lying down after a long day is an action shot...lol
> 
> View attachment 2055979



You've earned a little rest! Love the Filo style!! It's on my wish list!!


----------



## Angie415

DebbiNC said:


> You've earned a little rest! Love the Filo style!! It's on my wish list!!



*DebbiNC* You will love the Filo! It is such an elegant shoe.


----------



## Flip88

bebefuzz said:


> My recent outfit.



You have such a perfect figure,  love this outfit too


----------



## bebefuzz

Christchrist said:


> Pretty ! Love the classic Chanel too





Flip88 said:


> You have such a perfect figure,  love this outfit too



Thank you much ladies! The community here is awesome! Love the pics from everyone! Keep em coming!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bebefuzz said:


> My recent outfit.
> View attachment 2059398



You look amazing F!


----------



## bebefuzz

hermosa_vogue said:


> You look amazing F!



Oh! Great to bump into you! lol! Thanks!!


----------



## Nolia

bebefuzz said:


> My recent outfit.
> View attachment 2059398



Bebe you are SO gorgeous!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Nolia said:


> Bebe you are SO gorgeous!!



Oh my gosh! *blush* thanks!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bebefuzz said:


> My recent outfit.
> View attachment 2059398



Beautiful ! Love your C flap bag


----------



## gfairenoughh

bebefuzz said:


> My recent outfit.
> View attachment 2059398



You look smoking!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful ! Love your C flap bag





gfairenoughh said:


> You look smoking!!!



Thank you thank you! My left leg is a lot stronger now trying to get that pose. Hope to see more from others and share more too.


----------



## mrl1005

Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview 




In conference room waiting for interview to begin.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin.



And taking pics of your shoes lol


----------



## JessieG

mrl1005 said:


> Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin.



Good luck!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> And taking pics of your shoes lol



Mmmhmm. Trying to keep myself distracted....and calm lol.



JessieG said:


> Good luck!



Thank you!!! I'm shaking with nerves!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

mrl1005 said:


> Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview
> 
> View attachment 2062096
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin.



Hope it went well, great shoes I would have given you the job there and then for having such great taste.


----------



## DebbiNC

mrl1005 said:


> Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview
> 
> View attachment 2062096
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin.



Taking pics of shoes always calms the nerves!!  Hope the interview went well!


----------



## mrl1005

Kayapo97 said:


> Hope it went well, great shoes I would have given you the job there and then for having such great taste.



Hehehe!! Why thank you!! My plum PPs are def one of my fave CLs. Interview went ehhh, but hopefully next one will be better! 

Thank you for the kind words! All you TPF ladies are so nice! 


DebbiNC said:


> Taking pics of shoes always calms the nerves!!  Hope the interview went well!



Thanks!!! I don't think I got the position, but at least it helps to interview!! Thank you for the kind words!! (And agreed!!! I had 1.5 hours to wait before my interview began so loads of nerves lol!!)


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> It has been a long while since I have posted, but here are my Pigalle 100 Eel Anthracite in transit in between meetings in Tokyo.
> 
> The CL paper bag is carrying my LP Python Cosmo for some TLC at the CL boutique.



I have always wondered how would you look like when working. O M G girl, you have the same sophisticated elegance either shopping, partying or working. Good for you , really, really loved it.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview
> 
> View attachment 2062096
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin.



They look amazing, M. Keep it up, OK? You might not have got this one, but I am sure there will be others. And you will eventually get what you want - and I truly believe you deserve it.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> My DH and me in our Louboutins during a very rare lunch out today...



It might be a cliché, but I think you have got a perfect match there... and I NOT referring to the shoes only! 

Both look amazing C, although his do look somewhat more comfy... 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Zophie said:


> In a deposition



'I'm too sexy for my shoes...' does come to mind - you look great

B


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Out and about in NYC with my navy Biancas on.



I agree with CC - they look great on you. And I am sure DH did not miss how good you looked ... eeer... from behind... 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Angie415 said:


> After walking around for 7 hours I could not wait to go home and lift my feet up! I don't know if lying down after a long day is an action shot...lol
> 
> View attachment 2055979



That's much more action than we usually see in here . You (and them) look fantastic.

B


----------



## mrl1005

Piggy 100s, C'est Moi 140 with the DEs. (My NF GM is used as an overnighter, carry on, gigantic purse...love that thing. Speedy is my day to day bag currently.) 

Wore my piggy 100s today, and tomorrow probably wearing my C'est Mois to an interview for an internship.


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:


> They look amazing, M. Keep it up, OK? You might not have got this one, but I am sure there will be others. And you will eventually get what you want - and I truly believe you deserve it.
> 
> B



Thanks much B!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Piggy 100s, C'est Moi 140 with the DEs. (My NF GM is used as an overnighter, carry on, gigantic purse...love that thing. Speedy is my day to day bag currently.)
> 
> Wore my piggy 100s today, and tomorrow probably wearing my C'est Mois to an interview for an internship.
> 
> View attachment 2066014


WOW what bag and CL candy!!!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> WOW what bag and CL candy!!!



Thanks beagly!!!


----------



## cts900

Brazucaa said:


> It might be a cliché, but I think you have got a perfect match there... and I NOT referring to the shoes only!
> 
> Both look amazing C, although his do look somewhat more comfy...
> 
> B



You are always so kind to me.  Thanks for making me .


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Typical work day outfit.  Wearing my Insectikas today.  Not sure I like em for some reason, hmmmm....


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Typical work day outfit.  Wearing my Insectikas today.  Not sure I like em for some reason, hmmmm....



You look lovely!! I like the shoes too! They're not as sexy as some of your others, but def very work appropriate, classy, and your legs still look miles long!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Typical work day outfit.  Wearing my Insectikas today.  Not sure I like em for some reason, hmmmm....



You are flawless babe. I just love your style


----------



## DebbiNC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Typical work day outfit.  Wearing my Insectikas today.  Not sure I like em for some reason, hmmmm....



Fantastic office look! The Insectikas probably aren't the sexiest CLs but they really work in an office environment and are a perfect complement to your outfit.


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> You look lovely!! I like the shoes too! They're not as sexy as some of your others, but def very work appropriate, classy, and your legs still look miles long!!



Agreed M... A MILE is not enough to describe those legs (  ).

Come to think of it, yours are not shabby also... 

You two- M & HOT - can pull some lovely mod shots, no doubt about that - keep it up, please


----------



## LavenderIce

My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:



Twinsies and they look fab on you.  Well work the pain


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> Twinsies and they look fab on you.  Well work the pain



We're twinsies on a few pairs. I need to update my collection thread.


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> We're twinsies on a few pairs. I need to update my collection thread.



Please do! I love collection threads


----------



## foosy

Some real action shots! :boxing::boxing::boxing:
The following is a video of Femen protests against Berlusconi, where a topless woman seems to be kicking policemen with Louboutin Egoutina boots.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/silvio-berlusconi/9890936/Italy-election-Silvio-Berlusconi-vote-disturbed-by-topless-Femen-protesters.html


----------



## indypup

LavenderIce said:


> We're twinsies on a few pairs. I need to update my collection thread.





Christchrist said:


> Please do! I love collection threads



I second this, *Lav*!!  Update update!!


----------



## cts900

LavenderIce said:


> My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:



lol.  SO cute!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

LavenderIce said:


> My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:



Lovely!


----------



## floridasun8

LavenderIce said:


> My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:



Love those shoes!! Beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

LavenderIce said:


> My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:


Gorgeous LavenderIce!!  But I understand the pull of the fuzzy slippers!


----------



## Brazucaa

LavenderIce said:


> My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:



Someone once said 'no pain, no gain...'. I am sure it was a man... 

For what is worth, you look great - much better than you would in those enticing slippers!... 

B


----------



## samina

Tiger Décolleté - waking up from hibernation


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Tiger Décolleté - waking up from hibernation



The colors on that are TDF


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The colors on that are TDF



Thanks CC - love the pattern!


----------



## me&momo

Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^


----------



## bitchychinky

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^



Oh lovin the first shot!  Your tattoo looks pretty!  Not only have you got the CL bug, now your gonna get the tattoo bug haha.


----------



## GrRoxy

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^



Beautiful tattoo! Im dreaming about having one in similar place but my pain tolerance (intolerance in fact) stops me for now...

This first pair- love it! What a beautiful pair! Ive never seen it, is it new style? Gorgeous


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^



On the shin! You're brave!


----------



## me&momo

*****ychinky said:


> Oh lovin the first shot!  Your tattoo looks pretty!  Not only have you got the CL bug, now your gonna get the tattoo bug haha.


Thanks!! Omg i'm scared of wanting more tattoos. Ppl told me once you get one, you'll keep wanting more...lol just like loubies.



GrRoxy said:


> Beautiful tattoo! Im dreaming about having one in similar place but my pain tolerance (intolerance in fact) stops me for now...
> 
> This first pair- love it! What a beautiful pair! Ive never seen it, is it new style? Gorgeous


Thank you  i'm someone who's scared of needles but wanted this tattoo so bad that i just had to have it done. It's really not that bad, i promise.

The 1st pair is Exclu 140, my version is the bridal version. It was released ss11 and was also available in black lace. 



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> On the shin! You're brave!


It's my first tattoo, but it didnt hurt as bad as i thought it would. I asked the tattoo artist during the consultation and he said it's not a super sensible area.


----------



## gfairenoughh

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^



Beautiful! Pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^



Beautiful shots!


----------



## anniethecat

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^




Beautiful tatt!  Those Exclu are so pretty, and the Bianca is my all time fave.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

samina said:


> Tiger Décolleté - waking up from hibernation
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083494



Shoe twins!!!  They're great, aren't they?


----------



## bitchychinky

me&momo said:


> Thanks!! Omg i'm scared of wanting more tattoos. Ppl told me once you get one, you'll keep wanting more...lol just like loubies.
> 
> 
> Thank you  i'm someone who's scared of needles but wanted this tattoo so bad that i just had to have it done. It's really not that bad, i promise.
> 
> The 1st pair is Exclu 140, my version is the bridal version. It was released ss11 and was also available in black lace.
> 
> 
> It's my first tattoo, but it didnt hurt as bad as i thought it would. I asked the tattoo artist during the consultation and he said it's not a super sensible area.



Ahahaha yup once you get a tattoo you itch for a new one quickly.  Im lookin into a new tattoo myself haha.


----------



## qtcoco

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^


gorgeous! and the tatt too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bebefuzz said:


> My recent outfit.
> View attachment 2059398



I love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Typical work day outfit.  Wearing my Insectikas today.  Not sure I like em for some reason, hmmmm....



I'm loving your power suite! I've always the the insectikas. The arch makes it super sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LavenderIce said:


> My craie python Lady Peep at the Nobu Hotel in Las Vegas waiting to go downstairs for dinner and wishing I was wearing the fuzzy slippers instead:



Cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christchrist said:


> Please do! I love collection threads



Thanks!  If I do, you gotta check it out.  



indypup said:


> I second this, *Lav*!!  Update update!!



Thanks* indy*!  I know you love the older styles as much as I do, and it's the buyer's time.



cts900 said:


> lol.  SO cute!



Thanks *C*!


----------



## LavenderIce

hermosa_vogue said:


> Lovely!





floridasun8 said:


> Love those shoes!! Beautiful!



Thank you *hermosa* and *floridasun*!



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous LavenderIce!!  But I understand the pull of the fuzzy slippers!



Thaks *beagly*!  The pull of fuzzy slippers cannot be ignored.


----------



## LavenderIce

Brazucaa said:


> Someone once said 'no pain, no gain...'. I am sure it was a man...
> 
> For what is worth, you look great - much better than you would in those enticing slippers!...
> 
> B



Thank you *B*!  Fortunately, it was a quick and relatively painless jaunt with the LPs.  I went from hotel room-elevator-restaurant-sit down-only and back up.  You should be proud to know that instead of changing into the fuzzy slippers, I put on a pair of Pigalle 100s to go out for drinks afterwards, which basically are slippers.  



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!



Thanks *Lavenderduckiez*!


----------



## Brazucaa

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *B*!  Fortunately, it was a quick and relatively painless jaunt with the LPs.  I went from hotel room-elevator-restaurant-sit down-only and back up.  You should be proud to know that instead of changing into the fuzzy slippers, I put on a pair of Pigalle 100s to go out for drinks afterwards, which basically are slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Lavenderduckiez*!



I am VERY proud, LI!!     You are a true trooper (as my father used to say... )

B


----------



## Myrkur

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^



Oooh I love that first pair!!


----------



## beagly911

samina said:


> Tiger Décolleté - waking up from hibernation
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083494


I love the tiger!!  Looking good samina!


----------



## beagly911

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^


Beautiful!!


----------



## travelluver

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Typical work day outfit.  Wearing my Insectikas today.  Not sure I like em for some reason, hmmmm....


These look great on you!  I'm thinking of getting a pair of these but can't find info on sizing, can you assist?  Do they run TTS?  Thanks!


----------



## me&momo

gfairenoughh said:


> Beautiful! Pictures are gorgeous!





Christchrist said:


> Beautiful shots!





anniethecat said:


> Beautiful tatt!  Those Exclu are so pretty, and the Bianca is my all time fave.





qtcoco said:


> gorgeous! and the tatt too!





Myrkur said:


> Oooh I love that first pair!!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you ladies!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; ^^


----------



## vwynn

Wore this for a little bit warmer weather today 50'F.


----------



## LavenderIce

vwynn said:


> Wore this for a little bit warmer weather today 50'F.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089396




Great pics!  You look fabulous.  I love the way you paired them.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Wrong thread xoxo


----------



## vwynn

LavenderIce said:


> Great pics!  You look fabulous.  I love the way you paired them.  Thank you for sharing.



Thanks lavenderIce, this is the first post that I posted here at CL. I've always thought about posting in purses and handbags . I will try to do come active more from now on. It's fun and relaxing reading the posts on my free time. I have two small boys so always busy. 
Thanks for letting me share.!!


----------



## samina

Work outfit 


Patent Pigalle 85
Zara - skirt,top and cardigan 
Forever21 - necklace
Marc Jacob -rose gold watch


----------



## samina

Action shot trying on clothes in Karen Millen


----------



## cts900

samina said:


> Action shot trying on clothes in Karen Millen
> View attachment 2145650
> 
> View attachment 2145651
> 
> View attachment 2145649


 


samina said:


> Work outfit
> View attachment 2141492
> 
> Patent Pigalle 85
> Zara - skirt,top and cardigan
> Forever21 - necklace
> Marc Jacob -rose gold watch


 
Your poses are awesome. They make me smile ear to ear .



crystalhowlett said:


> Wrong thread xoxo


 
Look how cute you are. 



vwynn said:


> Wore this for a little bit warmer weather today 50'F.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089396


 

This is a beautiful look. I love everything about this picture.


----------



## cts900

DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .


----------



## CloudyDayz198

cts900 said:


> DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .



I love this pic for 2 reasons!
1.) bc he knew you'd want to share your shoes with us on here! 
2.) on a more scandalous note, he chose the perfect angle to include your behind (which looks great in that skirt btw)-- typical man, which is why we love them


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .


Looking fabulous cts!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Looking fabulous cts!!



Thank you sweet *beagly*!  



jess10141 said:


> I love this pic for 2 reasons!
> 1.) bc he knew you'd want to share your shoes with us on here!
> 2.) on a more scandalous note, he chose the perfect angle to include your behind (which looks great in that skirt btw)-- typical man, which is why we love them


Thank you for this great response!  My DH is very much a typical man in that regard!!!!   I appreciate the compliments and the laugh .


----------



## Kayapo97

cts900 said:


> DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .



Cheeky DH - but nice - just watch out if it becomes a habit ::


----------



## samina

cts900 said:


> DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .



Thanks CTS! It's my classic action shot lol! Fab pic by ur DH


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Action shot trying on clothes in Karen Millen
> View attachment 2145650
> 
> View attachment 2145651
> 
> View attachment 2145649



One of my fav stores


----------



## LavenderIce

cts900 said:


> DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .



Love this!  Look at your DH trying to get a stealth pic all the while admiring the view. I can tell that he's got the hots for you.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samina said:


> Action shot trying on clothes in Karen Millen
> View attachment 2145650
> 
> View attachment 2145651
> 
> View attachment 2145649



Cute!


----------



## cts900

LavenderIce said:


> Love this!  Look at your DH trying to get a stealth pic all the while admiring the view. I can tell that he's got the hots for you.



Hi, babe!  Thank you .  We celebrate our 11th wedding anniversary on Saturday and I have to confirm that he has made me feel like he has the hots for me everyday since we met.  He is a keeper!



samina said:


> Thanks CTS! It's my classic action shot lol! Fab pic by ur DH



lol, thanks sweetie.



Kayapo97 said:


> Cheeky DH - but nice - just watch out if it becomes a habit ::



Right?!?! Thanks, hun!


----------



## _Danielle_

Have Fun Ladies


----------



## beagly911

_Danielle_ said:


> Have Fun Ladies


Fabulous Dani!  I always love your pictures!


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .


 
Better late than never... Puuur-fect composition CTS! It does really transmit how much he loves you... from every angle  

Keep it up, dear

B


----------



## cts900

Brazucaa said:


> Better late than never... Puuur-fect composition CTS! It does really transmit how much he loves you... from every angle
> 
> Keep it up, dear
> 
> B



Hi, lovely *B*.  Thank you so very much for your always precious comments .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cts900 said:


> DH snapped me while I was getting ready for work this morning. Love him .



I love the ruffles on your skirt!!! Who is it by?


----------



## cts900

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the ruffles on your skirt!!! Who is it by?


 
Aw, thanks!  It is the Flamenco Skirt from Garnett Hill.  I purchased it last season and if you ever find one on the bay, etc., it runs REALLY big.  I am a curvy size 8/10 and had to buy a small for it to fit.  Gotta love vanity siizing like that!


----------



## mamiix3

Working hard or hardly working?


----------



## Brazucaa

mamiix3 said:


> Working hard or hardly working?


 

Could we settle for... _'LOOKING GOOD'_ ?!?!? 

B


----------



## rdgldy

St. Pierres in paradise-on a beach in Jamaica last week.


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> St. Pierres in paradise-on a beach in Jamaica last week.



Heaven .


----------



## cts900

DH with me right before we left for our anniversary dinner at Monello in Little Italy...


----------



## DebbiNC

cts900 said:


> DH with me right before we left for our anniversary dinner at Monello in Little Italy...




Happy Anniversary! Love the pink and black combo!


----------



## cts900

DebbiNC said:


> Happy Anniversary! Love the pink and black combo!



Thanks so much, sweetie!


----------



## beagly911

mamiix3 said:


> Working hard or hardly working?


They look great, and I would be hardly working cause I would keep looking at my shoes!



rdgldy said:


> St. Pierres in paradise-on a beach in Jamaica last week.


Love, love, love them, such a great color!



cts900 said:


> DH with me right before we left for our anniversary dinner at Monello in Little Italy...


You and Mr. cts look fabulous!!  I hope you had a great anniversary!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, *cts* and *beagly*!!


----------



## nthuhang

Please take a look at my reveal of Cornielle and Chanel Espadrilles!
http://youtu.be/FUYPtc4OrK0


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> DH with me right before we left for our anniversary dinner at Monello in Little Italy...


 
Congratulations on your date dear!... . I am sure DH was grinning from ear to ear just looking at you over the candlelights...

B

PS - Naturally, congrats on your anniversary also !
PPS - Your 'little black dress' looks fantastic with those lovely 'splashes of colour' - but I do not need to tell you that, do I??


----------



## DC-Cutie

CLs in flight....


----------



## Aplblsm

DC-Cutie said:


> CLs in flight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165563
> 
> View attachment 2165565



Love it!  What is the style name of the first one?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aplblsm said:


> Love it!  What is the style name of the first one?



Thank you. It's the piqué cire


----------



## beagly911

DC-Cutie said:


> CLs in flight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165563
> 
> View attachment 2165565


Ahh takes me back to the days when people dressed to fly, they both look great!!!  I hope you had easy flights!


----------



## SeeingRed

DC-Cutie said:


> CLs in flight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165563
> 
> View attachment 2165565


 Most likely the best dressed on the flight!  If you don't mind me asking, where did you go?  Hoping it was a pleasure, not a business trip...


----------



## cts900

DC-Cutie said:


> CLs in flight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165563
> 
> View attachment 2165565




I love everything about these shots! 



Brazucaa said:


> Congratulations on your date dear!... . I am sure DH was grinning from ear to ear just looking at you over the candlelights...
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Naturally, congrats on your anniversary also !
> PPS - Your 'little black dress' looks fantastic with those lovely 'splashes of colour' - but I do not need to tell you that, do I??



I thought you might appreciate the pink .  Thanks, dear B. 



beagly911 said:


> You and Mr. cts look fabulous!!  I hope you had a great anniversary!



You are so kind!  Thanks a million.


----------



## LolasCloset

Doing some cookie baking in my Piggy 120s tonight (hence the cookie dough blobs up top)! I'm not completely nuts, I'm just still in Pigalle "training", so to speak, so anytime I'm at home and walking around, I put them on to keep me on my toes


----------



## beagly911

LolasCloset said:


> Doing some cookie baking in my Piggy 120s tonight (hence the cookie dough blobs up top)! I'm not completely nuts, I'm just still in Pigalle "training", so to speak, so anytime I'm at home and walking around, I put them on to keep me on my toes


That's the way to do it, anytime, doing almost anything!  They look great!  What kind of cookies?


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> That's the way to do it, anytime, doing almost anything!  They look great!  What kind of cookies?


LOL, "what kind of cookies...."!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

beagly911 said:


> That's the way to do it, anytime, doing almost anything!  They look great!  What kind of cookies?



Heehee, thanks! The cookies are chocolate chip-oatmeal (choc-oat-chip cookie recipe from Nestle, if anyone's interested  ), and they are lurvely!


----------



## Flip88

cts900 said:


> DH with me right before we left for our anniversary dinner at Monello in Little Italy...



Love your outfit &#9829;


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christian Louboutin in The Maldives


----------



## Mi_Lan

LolasCloset said:


> Doing some cookie baking in my Piggy 120s tonight (hence the cookie dough blobs up top)! I'm not completely nuts, I'm just still in Pigalle "training", so to speak, so anytime I'm at home and walking around, I put them on to keep me on my toes




Haha, I never can walk in Pigalles but maybe it's the way to do " pigalle training". Love your idea.


----------



## agalarowicz

Mi_Lan said:


> Christian Louboutin in The Maldives



i could imagine myself trying to walk in the sand with these and breaking my ankle!


----------



## Nolia

Mi_Lan said:


> Christian Louboutin in The Maldives


----------



## mrscurvy

Mi_Lan said:


> Haha, I never can walk in Pigalles but maybe it's the way to do " pigalle training". Love your idea.



This is the exact way I got my Rolandos to work for me!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Mi_Lan said:


> Haha, I never can walk in Pigalles but maybe it's the way to do " pigalle training". Love your idea.


 
I think I prefer your way in the Maldives!


----------



## AEGIS

Mi_Lan said:


> Christian Louboutin in The Maldives





did you wear these to the beach?! that is devotion


----------



## cts900

Flip88 said:


> Love your outfit &#9829;



Thank you, *Flip*!  So nice to see you, hun .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cts900 said:


> DH with me right before we left for our anniversary dinner at Monello in Little Italy...



Happy anniversary! I love the pink!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LolasCloset said:


> Doing some cookie baking in my Piggy 120s tonight (hence the cookie dough blobs up top)! I'm not completely nuts, I'm just still in Pigalle "training", so to speak, so anytime I'm at home and walking around, I put them on to keep me on my toes



Haha very smart!


----------



## yousofine

me&momo said:


> Mod shot of my new tattoo in Exclu 140 and Bianca 140. ^^



LOVELY!!!! 

Time to bring up this thread again...  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cls-with-tattoos-562630.html

The Exclu are just so... sigh... beautiful, ladylike, cute, elegant. And lovely with the tattoo.


----------



## samina

Mi_Lan said:


> Christian Louboutin in The Maldives



Amazing!!! Love them on u


----------



## stilly

DC-Cutie said:


> CLs in flight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165563
> 
> View attachment 2165565


 
They both look so good on you!!!


----------



## dlina03

DC-Cutie said:


> CLs in flight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165563
> 
> View attachment 2165565


 Work it!


----------



## dlina03

Mi_Lan said:


> Christian Louboutin in The Maldives


 Simply gorgeous...


----------



## cts900

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Happy anniversary! I love the pink!



Thank you so very much.


----------



## Chanieish

Some late night pictures of me stretching my sex pigalles at home. Excuse the blurry photos.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SeeingRed said:


> Most likely the best dressed on the flight! If you don't mind me asking, where did you go? Hoping it was a pleasure, not a business trip...


 
I was on my way to St John, US VI (play) and LA (work)



beagly911 said:


> Ahh takes me back to the days when people dressed to fly, they both look great!!! I hope you had easy flights!


 
easy flights (sleeping most of the time )



cts900 said:


> I love everything about these shots!


 


stilly said:


> They both look so good on you!!!


 


dlina03 said:


> Work it!


 
Thank you all so much for the lovely compliments


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chanieish said:


> Some late night pictures of me stretching my sex pigalles at home. Excuse the blurry photos.



love this!!!


----------



## martinaa

Chanieish said:


> Some late night pictures of me stretching my sex pigalles at home. Excuse the blurry photos.



The SEX-Pigalles are TDF!


----------



## Chanieish

CRISPEDROSA said:


> love this!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Chanieish

martinaa said:


> The SEX-Pigalles are TDF!



Yay thank you! They are my favorite pair!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love those sex Pigalles! 

I had dinner with the bf tonight and broke out the Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos! We didn't go to this restaurant, I just like the name!


----------



## Chanieish

ColdSteel said:


> Love those sex Pigalles!
> 
> I had dinner with the bf tonight and broke out the Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos! We didn't go to this restaurant, I just like the name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176735



Thank you!

Amazing outfit! Love the pop of red with your CLs! Are those the Simple Pumps? Ron tons?


----------



## Christchrist

ColdSteel said:


> Love those sex Pigalles!
> 
> I had dinner with the bf tonight and broke out the Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos! We didn't go to this restaurant, I just like the name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176735



Love that red pop.  You look great


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Some late night pictures of me stretching my sex pigalles at home. Excuse the blurry photos.


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Mi_Lan said:


> Christian Louboutin in The Maldives


 
These look absolutely stunning on you!!!
Fabulous!!!


----------



## wannaprada

mi_lan said:


> christian louboutin in the maldives



wow!


----------



## wannaprada

Chanieish said:


> Some late night pictures of me stretching my sex pigalles at home. Excuse the blurry photos.



Sexy!


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you stilly! Thanks for helping me with the sizing as well!



wannaprada said:


> Sexy!



Thanks!


----------



## ColdSteel

Chanieish said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Amazing outfit! Love the pop of red with your CLs! Are those the Simple Pumps? Ron tons?



They are Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos... A lucky consignment find. Oh-so-pettable red velvet with dots of glitter!


----------



## Angie415

ColdSteel said:


> Love those sex Pigalles!
> 
> I had dinner with the bf tonight and broke out the Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos! We didn't go to this restaurant, I just like the name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176735



One of my colleagues took the same photo just two days ago...LOL!


----------



## MegsVC

Trying to decide on shoes heading out for dinner.. 
Thinking the cameo rose will be a better pop of color with my very not springy LBD
Sorry for the monstrous photos!


----------



## wannaprada

MegsVC said:


> Trying to decide on shoes heading out for dinner..
> Thinking the cameo rose will be a better pop of color with my very not springy LBD
> Sorry for the monstrous photos!



I agree, the cameo rose adds a nice pop of color to the outfit!


----------



## oxox

MegsVC said:


> Trying to decide on shoes heading out for dinner..
> Thinking the cameo rose will be a better pop of color with my very not springy LBD
> Sorry for the monstrous photos!


I don't think you can go wrong with either! But I love the Filos (?)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Me and my trusty Ron Rons arriving in London!


----------



## stilly

MegsVC said:


> Trying to decide on shoes heading out for dinner..
> Thinking the cameo rose will be a better pop of color with my very not springy LBD
> Sorry for the monstrous photos!


 
Both pairs look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DC-Cutie said:


> Me and my trusty Ron Rons arriving in London!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190200


Looking hot in the ron rons!


----------



## lovemysavior

We were witnesses at a baby dedication today and here I am on my way to the altar wearing my plum Filo's


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemysavior said:


> We were witnesses at a baby dedication today and here I am on my way to the altar wearing my plum Filo's



Very pretty!


----------



## cts900

DC-Cutie said:


> Me and my trusty Ron Rons arriving in London!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190200



Love this.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Me and my trusty Ron Rons arriving in London!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190200


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> We were witnesses at a baby dedication today and here I am on my way to the altar wearing my plum Filo's


 
Those look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Those look gorgeous on you!!!


 
Thank you Stilly and Lavender.  You're so kind.


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

I don't post too often but I love these shoes and am trying to wear them more often. 1EN8 100m


----------



## hermosa_vogue

LouboutinNewbie said:


> I don't post too often but I love these shoes and am trying to wear them more often. 1EN8 100m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224211



Oooooh I like these!!


----------



## mrscurvy

LouboutinNewbie said:


> I don't post too often but I love these shoes and am trying to wear them more often. 1EN8 100m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224211



These are HOT!!


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooooh I like these!!





mrscurvy said:


> These are HOT!!



Thank you!


----------



## theto

Hubby took a blurry shot of my pigalle 85s at a birthday dinner tonight.


----------



## oxox

LouboutinNewbie said:


> I don't post too often but I love these shoes and am trying to wear them more often. 1EN8 100m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224211



Love these shoes!!!


----------



## cts900

DH and me after dinner on mini-vacay in Rancho Mirage


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cts900 said:


> DH and me after dinner on mini-vacay in Rancho Mirage



It's cute how couples have matching brand of shoes!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I like these much.  I don't own a CL yet.  Are these shoes still available to purchase new?




LouboutinNewbie said:


> I don't post too often but I love these shoes and am trying to wear them more often. 1EN8 100m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224211


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> DH and me after dinner on mini-vacay in Rancho Mirage



That's a great pic. Glad you had a vacation


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> DH and me after dinner on mini-vacay in Rancho Mirage



OMG *C*!!!  You two are so cute (but not in a little girl sort of way), cool, and fun!


----------



## akillian24

MegsVC said:


> Trying to decide on shoes heading out for dinner..
> Thinking the cameo rose will be a better pop of color with my very not springy LBD
> Sorry for the monstrous photos!



 I just noticed the dog in the first pic. Hilarious!


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> OMG *C*!!!  You two are so cute (but not in a little girl sort of way), cool, and fun!



hee, hee.......thank you, my sweet .  We were giggling up a storm.  It was pretty cute .



Christchrist said:


> That's a great pic. Glad you had a vacation



It was hectic with the littl'ns but definitely a welcome break.  Thanks, hun!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> It's cute how couples have matching brand of shoes!



Thank you so much!  We _felt_ pretty cute together!  That was a great night...


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

lovieluvslux said:


> I like these much.  I don't own a CL yet.  Are these shoes still available to purchase new?



Thank you! These shoes are a couple years old. I was able to purchase them new on eBay within the last year.


----------



## beagly911

theto said:


> Hubby took a blurry shot of my pigalle 85s at a birthday dinner tonight.


Looking great theto!!  The piggies are great, but the skirt is fab also!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> DH and me after dinner on mini-vacay in Rancho Mirage


A CL family that starts together stays together!!  hehe...you and Mr. cts look great...enjoy your vacay!!!!


----------



## theto

beagly911 said:


> Looking great theto!!  The piggies are great, but the skirt is fab also!!



Thanks beagly! It's actually a dress, and the piggies were a great finishing touch since the rest of the outfit was so busy. I laughed at this pic because it was an "accidental" pic (DH was supposed to be taking a full shot of several of us...obviously he failed), but then I thought, "This is a perfect CL action shot!" Hahaha.


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> A CL family that starts together stays together!!  hehe...you and Mr. cts look great...enjoy your vacay!!!!



hahaha...you are too funny . Thanks, *beagly*!


----------



## rock_girl

beagly911 said:


> A CL family that starts together stays together!!  hehe...you and Mr. cts look great...enjoy your vacay!!!!



:LOL:  I totally agree Beagly!


----------



## unoma

My princess rocking my Lady peep


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep


 
She can really put a look together.


----------



## maryelle

unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep



So adorable!


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> She can really put a look together.





maryelle said:


> So adorable!


Thank you ladies


----------



## Christchrist

unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep



That's just adorable


----------



## unoma

Christchrist said:


> That's just adorable


Thank you


----------



## beagly911

unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep


So cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep



She is adorable


----------



## unoma

beagly911 said:


> So cute!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> She is adorable



Thanks ladies


----------



## Nolia

unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep



Oh my goodness!  She knows how to pose perfectly!!


----------



## cts900

unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep



Precious!


----------



## unoma

Nolia said:


> Oh my goodness!  She knows how to pose perfectly!!


Yes, she does
Any modeling agent here


----------



## telesbrize

First night out with my brand new sale Fifi Spikes! Totally in love!


----------



## Christchrist

telesbrize said:


> First night out with my brand new sale Fifi Spikes! Totally in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238803



They look great with the pop of color on your pants


----------



## martinaa

unoma said:


> Thank you ladies



Soo cute


----------



## unoma

martinaa said:


> Soo cute


Thank you


----------



## MR14

First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

On the move with my favorite travel shoes....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MR14 said:


> First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE!!



Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DC-Cutie said:


> On the move with my favorite travel shoes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248841



Those are super hot!!!


----------



## mrscurvy

DC-Cutie said:


> On the move with my favorite travel shoes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248841



Wow these are so cute.. I would probably miss every flight trying to walk in them lol..


----------



## LV&Evie

From my bachlorette party...Joli Noeuds...please excuse the tutu, my bridesmaids went a bit nutz on decking me out!!


----------



## Christchrist

LV&Evie said:


> From my bachlorette party...Joli Noeuds...please excuse the tutu, my bridesmaids went a bit nutz on decking me out!!



So fun


----------



## theto

LV&Evie said:


> From my bachlorette party...Joli Noeuds...please excuse the tutu, my bridesmaids went a bit nutz on decking me out!!



This is awesome.


----------



## AEGIS

LV&Evie said:


> From my bachlorette party...Joli Noeuds...please excuse the tutu, my bridesmaids went a bit nutz on decking me out!!




awww cute. congrats on your engagement!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> DH and me after dinner on mini-vacay in Rancho Mirage



adorbs!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> DH with me right before we left for our anniversary dinner at Monello in Little Italy...




i remember you saying you were afraid of wearing your pink shoes. they look great! happy belated anniversary!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> On the move with my favorite travel shoes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248841



you make me want a pair!



unoma said:


> My princess rocking my Lady peep



and the Celine!



telesbrize said:


> First night out with my brand new sale Fifi Spikes! Totally in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238803





theto said:


> Hubby took a blurry shot of my pigalle 85s at a birthday dinner tonight.





ColdSteel said:


> Love those sex Pigalles!
> 
> I had dinner with the bf tonight and broke out the Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos! We didn't go to this restaurant, I just like the name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176735





LouboutinNewbie said:


> I don't post too often but I love these shoes and am trying to wear them more often. 1EN8 100m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224211





lovely ladies!


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> i remember you saying you were afraid of wearing your pink shoes. they look great! happy belated anniversary!



I still am!  This was a big deal for me.  Thanks, babe .



AEGIS said:


> adorbs!



You are too sweet.  Thanks so much!!!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> On the move with my favorite travel shoes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248841



I LOVE this pair. L-O-V-E love!


----------



## rdgldy

DC-Cutie said:


> On the move with my favorite travel shoes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248841


love!!


----------



## theto

Greissimos (my avatar shoes) before heading downtown for dinner.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Pigalle Plato


----------



## maryelle

theto said:


> Greissimos (my avatar shoes) before heading downtown for dinner.



love the combo of pink and blue!


----------



## theto

maryelle said:


> love the combo of pink and blue!



Thanks, it's actually become one of my favorite combos!


----------



## theto

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pigalle Plato



Love these, one of my favorite pairs. Comfy but still sexy


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pigalle Plato



Oh hello! Love em


----------



## Christchrist

theto said:


> Greissimos (my avatar shoes) before heading downtown for dinner.



They are cute. I need to get a pair


----------



## LV&Evie

My CL ribbon sandals at my very laid-back 2nd reception... I got tons of compliments on these all day long!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pigalle Plato


 
Love the look *Lav*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

theto said:


> Love these, one of my favorite pairs. Comfy but still sexy



Thanks! These are one of my favorite pairs.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Oh hello! Love em



THanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Love the look *Lav*!!!



Thanks stilly! I wish I can walk on 120mm without the platform soon


----------



## beagly911

theto said:


> Greissimos (my avatar shoes) before heading downtown for dinner.


Looking great theto!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pigalle Plato


Gorgeous Lavender!


----------



## beagly911

LV&Evie said:


> My CL ribbon sandals at my very laid-back 2nd reception... I got tons of compliments on these all day long!


oh those are soo cute LV!


----------



## Christchrist

LV&Evie said:


> My CL ribbon sandals at my very laid-back 2nd reception... I got tons of compliments on these all day long!



How cute


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous Lavender!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pigalle Plato



Love the look of those, seriously sexy high heels! Extremely, smart, sexy and classy.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

mrl1005 said:


> Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview
> 
> View attachment 2062096
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin.



An interview wearing amazing cl's = you certainly got the job,

Did they ask you any question, or just comment on your shoes the whole time


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> They are cute. I need to get a pair





beagly911 said:


> Looking great theto!



Thanks ladies! CC, yeah you should 



LV&Evie said:


> My CL ribbon sandals at my very laid-back 2nd reception... I got tons of compliments on these all day long!



So cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Love the look of those, seriously sexy high heels! Extremely, smart, sexy and classy.



Thanks!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

&#10084;'em... I want more!!! &#128525;


----------



## giggles00

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks stilly! I wish I can walk on 120mm without the platform soon



Love the Pigalle 120 in office setting, worn with pantyhose (dying out, due to hose-less trend set by Hollywood starlets).  I do pantyhose with my Pigalle 120..religiously.

You should be a receptionist, behind glass table, legs and heels in full view.  Spend the whole day "entertaining" (warm reception to clients, flashing your charm/beauty)

I want to get a part-time job doing the above, say in a legal office (or bank).  High powered lawyers want to get "pumped up" (get their testosterone flowing), for their high-stress legal cases.  I had a TS friend (transsexual, dancer at a local club), very beautiful who wore 5" pumps, who was hired for this reason in a law office.


----------



## giggles00

mrl1005 said:


> Snow/lots of puddles means patent shoes. Only patent shoes I own are CLs. So, broke my own rule of wearing CLs to an interview
> 
> View attachment 2062096
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin.



BCBG (Bon Chic Bon Genre)

"Good Style Good Attitude"

The interviewer should be female fashion aware, know that Style is related to Substance..YOU'RE HIRED

The swaying factor in hiring candidates (with similar credentials), comes down to Personality, Friendliness, etc.  

Definitely, a sharp-dressed woman (or man) means this person takes their profession seriously.  Companies look for this in hires, they're conservative-minded and look for PROFESSIONALISM.  It comes down to Pride/Respect

"Zest is the secret of all beauty. There is no beauty that is attractive without zest."
-- Christian Dior

Louboutin shoes have that "aura" in Style, due to smart Marketing by using Hollywood celebrities as "Marketing on high Heels".  Wearing them in interview demonstrates an added "sophistication" (as Mercedes, BMW have that aura/sophistication)


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2284023
> 
> &#10084;'em... I want more!!! &#128525;


----------



## expensiveheels

giggles00 said:


> Love the Pigalle 120 in office setting, worn with pantyhose (dying out, due to hose-less trend set by Hollywood starlets).  I do pantyhose with my Pigalle 120..religiously.
> 
> You should be a receptionist, behind glass table, legs and heels in full view.  Spend the whole day "entertaining" (warm reception to clients, flashing your charm/beauty)
> 
> I want to get a part-time job doing the above, say in a legal office (or bank).  High powered lawyers want to get "pumped up" (get their testosterone flowing), for their high-stress legal cases.  I had a TS friend (transsexual, dancer at a local club), very beautiful who wore 5" pumps, who was hired for this reason in a law office.


These look amazing on you!


----------



## giggles00

expensiveheels said:


> These look amazing on you!



It's pic of Lavenderduckiez in her (enclosed) office

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...your-cls-on-move-571094-249.html#post25108611

I was encouraging her to be "in the open", say as a receptionist so she can be a world-beater.

I've got similar poses, see attachment


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

giggles00 said:


> Love the Pigalle 120 in office setting, worn with pantyhose (dying out, due to hose-less trend set by Hollywood starlets).  I do pantyhose with my Pigalle 120..religiously.
> 
> You should be a receptionist, behind glass table, legs and heels in full view.  Spend the whole day "entertaining" (warm reception to clients, flashing your charm/beauty)
> 
> I want to get a part-time job doing the above, say in a legal office (or bank).  High powered lawyers want to get "pumped up" (get their testosterone flowing), for their high-stress legal cases.  I had a TS friend (transsexual, dancer at a local club), very beautiful who wore 5" pumps, who was hired for this reason in a law office.



Thanks giggles! I was lazy at work.


----------



## Perfect Day

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2284023
> 
> &#10084;'em... I want more!!! &#128525;



Gorgeous


----------



## giggles00

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks giggles! I was lazy at work.



No, you were just taking your hourly 5 min break.  Both men and women have to change their postures (esp feet up on desk), since the constant sitting position is not good for the back.

Great looking legs, BTW!  I still say you and your Louboutins should be on display like a receptionist area.  Loubies are meant to be part of the "see and be seen" scenario, like Hollywood red-carpet special events.

Posting pics over Social Media (seen by followers), is a poor mans way of getting some exposure!  Please post more, like Stilly.  She's RE-IGNITED my long lost 5" heel flaunt from years ago.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Out in the town with the Divinoche 160.


----------



## Itsjustabag

Wooow HelenOfTroy - hot mama!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out in the town with the Divinoche 160.



You look amazing!


----------



## Kayapo97

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out in the town with the Divinoche 160.



Helen,

Love the outfit.

As obviously you are a wearer of platforms Iwould love you contribution to my new thread below.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...es-and-boots-who-should-wear-them-830260.html


----------



## mytwocents

theto said:


> Greissimos (my avatar shoes) before heading downtown for dinner.



The suede greissimo is my fav louboutin. I could never find the blue so I bought the purple . It's such a beautiful shoe. I love the knot, the suede, everything.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out in the town with the Divinoche 160.



Sexy mama


----------



## Perfect Day

!! Very hot


----------



## theto

mytwocents said:


> The suede greissimo is my fav louboutin. I could never find the blue so I bought the purple . It's such a beautiful shoe. I love the knot, the suede, everything.



ITA.  These were actually my wedding shoes and my first pair of CLs.  I just fell in love with the color and design, and because these are 85s, they're super comfy.  My collection has since grown, but my heart will always be with my greissimos. 

Now I just need a pair (or more, heh) of 140s!


----------



## oxox

Went outside to be a little silly at my friend's 21st! 
Wearing my Parisienne 85s with my favourite Chloe bag. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## oxox

Clearer shoe shot


----------



## Christchrist

oxox said:


> View attachment 2298815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went outside to be a little silly at my friend's 21st!
> Wearing my Parisienne 85s with my favourite Chloe bag. Thanks for letting me share!



Cute pic.


----------



## ILoveC

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bougainvillier

Was wearing altadamas the other day at work. Sorry for no pedi. Lol


----------



## bougainvillier

And date night in black pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

Love the shoes ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2299345
> 
> 
> Was wearing altadamas the other day at work. Sorry for no pedi. Lol



Nudes are always my fav. Looking good!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Black pigalla 120 - perfect for date night - so sexy.

Love all the pics ladies


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks, I wanted classic go with everything pumps as my first, now I want the same pair in nude... Then I just wanna get some sexy funky ones!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2299349
> 
> 
> And date night in black pigalle 120



Lovely and sexy, hope you had a great date night. but what was the rest of your outfit?


----------



## ILoveC




----------



## theto

ILoveC said:


> View attachment 2312129



They look great! I guess you were able to find the right size then?


----------



## ILoveC

theto said:


> They look great! I guess you were able to find the right size then?



Yes. Thanks!


----------



## juicy935

My new egoutina riding boots &#128516;


----------



## hhl4vr

I have really enjoyed this tread, lovely heels by lovely ladies.
There were some great action shots.


----------



## LV&Evie

One picfrom me.... First time out and about in my (new-to-me) blue karey VPs...


----------



## lolitablue

Playing with my Royal Satin Blue VPs and they ended up being a motivational poster!!


----------



## cts900

lolitablue said:


> Playing with my Royal Satin Blue VPs and they ended up being a motivational poster!!



This is SO VERY cool.  And, yup, SUPER motivational.  Off to Pilates!


----------



## lolitablue

cts900 said:


> This is SO VERY cool.  And, yup, SUPER motivational.  Off to Pilates!



Love Pilates!!


----------



## Flip88

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2299349
> 
> 
> And date night in black pigalle 120



Perfect for date night!


----------



## stilly

LV&Evie said:


> One picfrom me.... First time out and about in my (new-to-me) blue karey VPs...


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lyndat

LouboutinNewbie said:


> I don't post too often but I love these shoes and am trying to wear them more often. 1EN8 100m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224211



These are amazing!! How is the sizing on these? I can't seem to find any information for these on the sizing thread  I have my eye on a pair on ebay and am crossing every bone in my body they fit true to size!!


----------



## ayobeckah

strutting through SoHo in my fifi's 

(my apologies regarding the image size, the app isn't working so I had to do it through the computer)


----------



## wannaprada

Date night with the hubby a couple of weeks ago. Wearing my new fav the So Kate.


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2379030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night with the hubby a couple of weeks ago. Wearing my new fav the So Kate.


 
Love your So Kates!!!


----------



## stilly

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2378684
> 
> 
> strutting through SoHo in my fifi's
> 
> (my apologies regarding the image size, the app isn't working so I had to do it through the computer)


 
You look gorgeous!!!
Love the pic!


----------



## ayobeckah

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous!!!
> Love the pic!


thank you stilly!!


----------



## oxox

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2379030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night with the hubby a couple of weeks ago. Wearing my new fav the So Kate.



Love the shirt! 
Also those shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## Kayapo97

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2378684
> 
> 
> strutting through SoHo in my fifi's
> 
> (my apologies regarding the image size, the app isn't working so I had to do it through the computer)



Great picture, great legs, oh and the shoes are pretty as well!


----------



## MissNataliie

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2378684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strutting through SoHo in my fifi's
> 
> 
> 
> (my apologies regarding the image size, the app isn't working so I had to do it through the computer)




Gorgeous heels!! And legs and skirt/dress!  Where the heels easy to walk in on the cobblestone streets?!


----------



## Themakeupartist




----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Love your So Kates!!!




Thanks Stilly! I'm in love with the So Kate! 



oxox said:


> Love the shirt!
> 
> Also those shoes are gorgeous.




Thanks oxox! Check out @elite_tees on Instagram for the shirt.


----------



## hhl4vr

LV&Evie said:


> One picfrom me.... First time out and about in my (new-to-me) blue karey VPs...


 
Love the photo shot, thanks for sharing.  They look very stunning on you


----------



## cts900

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2378684
> 
> 
> strutting through SoHo in my fifi's
> 
> (my apologies regarding the image size, the app isn't working so I had to do it through the computer)



Great shot!


----------



## ayobeckah

MissNataliie said:


> Gorgeous heels!! And legs and skirt/dress!  Where the heels easy to walk in on the cobblestone streets?!



Thanks everyone, and oh goodness no, walking the cobblestone was for show, luckily there was a sidewalk because the fifi heels are super thin!!


----------



## MissNataliie

ayobeckah said:


> Thanks everyone, and oh goodness no, walking the cobblestone was for show, luckily there was a sidewalk because the fifi heels are super thin!!



Oh, thank goodness then!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 2378684
> 
> 
> strutting through SoHo in my fifi's
> 
> (my apologies regarding the image size, the app isn't working so I had to do it through the computer)



Hot! Love them


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2379030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night with the hubby a couple of weeks ago. Wearing my new fav the So Kate.


 
Wanna you look lovely.


----------



## LouboutinChick

MR14 said:


> First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE!!



Love&#128525;&#128525; It looks so sexy&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; I've got the same and I'm in love&#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LouboutinChick

DC-Cutie said:


> On the move with my favorite travel shoes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248841



LOL Travel shoes&#128522;&#128522; Yes there are comfy, but not 24h &#9786;&#65039;&#128540;


----------



## ilovemyceline

Got them today. had to order these from switzerland haha 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Louise XI


----------



## LouboutinChick

ilovemyceline said:


> Got them today. had to order these from switzerland haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411557
> 
> Louise XI



so sweet&#128536;&#128168;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; looks &#65367;&#65359;&#65358;&#65348;&#65349;&#65362;&#65350;&#65365;&#65356;&#65356;


----------



## mularice

ilovemyceline said:


> Got them today. had to order these from switzerland haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411557
> 
> Louise XI




I'm dying!!! I love them and they absolutely stunning on you. Your legs look crazy in them! Ahh I'm so jelly!


----------



## millux

ilovemyceline said:


> Got them today. had to order these from switzerland haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411557
> 
> Louise XI



I loooooooooooove these!


----------



## Kayapo97

ilovemyceline said:


> Got them today. had to order these from switzerland haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411557
> 
> Louise XI


 

oh beautiful you lucky thing - we are twins - another girl in suede thigh boot heaven!!
I just got Emilio pucci ones


----------



## JuneHawk

Trying to stretch these puppies because they kill my feet!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Ready for Party&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kayapo97

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 2416884
> 
> 
> Ready for Party&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


 
WOW Hot pink and HOT!, HOT!, HOT! way to go girl enjoy the party.


----------



## LouboutinChick

Kayapo97 said:


> WOW Hot pink and HOT!, HOT!, HOT! way to go girl enjoy the party.



&#128139; Thank you so much Kayapo97&#128139;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 2416884
> 
> 
> Ready for Party&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Those are super hot!!!


----------



## stilly

ilovemyceline said:


> Got them today. had to order these from switzerland haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411557
> 
> Louise XI


 
Love the pic!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

JuneHawk said:


> Trying to stretch these puppies because they kill my feet!


 
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 2416884
> 
> 
> Ready for Party&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


 
Such a hot outfit!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 2416884
> 
> 
> Ready for Party&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



So hot!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Prada_Princess said:


> So hot!!!!!



Thank you&#128522;&#128591;


----------



## LouboutinChick

stilly said:


> Such a hot outfit!!!
> Amazing!!!



Thank you very much&#9786;&#65039;&#128591;&#128591;&#9786;&#65039;&#128149;


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:


> Wanna you look lovely.


 
Thanks sweetie!  Sorry it took me so long to respond.  I'm not on TPF as often as I use to be.


----------



## roxsand

Daf's&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## evanescent

Took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work Christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:


sexxxyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

evanescent said:


> Took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work Christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:




No doubt you were the best dressed at the Christmas party! Hope you had fun!


----------



## hhl4vr

evanescent said:


> Took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work Christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:


 
I have to agree with the two previous comments - SEXY and you must have had many compliments and head turning.


----------



## MissNataliie

evanescent said:


> Took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work Christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:




These are so sexy and beautiful! How high are they? They look like they're 6"!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work Christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:


evanescent

I love love love the combo with fishnets and I used to do them too, but they grate on my skin so much that I haven't been wearing them lately.  So DARN SEXXYYYYY!!!

BTW, what size did you take these babies in?  (dont even know the name drrrhhh)  

Your DH is a lucky man!!!


----------



## evanescent

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> evanescent
> 
> I love love love the combo with fishnets and I used to do them too, but they grate on my skin so much that I haven't been wearing them lately.  So DARN SEXXYYYYY!!!
> 
> BTW, what size did you take these babies in?  (dont even know the name drrrhhh)
> 
> Your DH is a lucky man!!!



Thank you Helen!  Have you tried Falke or Wolford? I find they don't scratch as much as regular dept store brands. They are the Lady Page, and I went up a full size in them as I really need to wear them with padding. I had them in my true size before and they didn't fit at all. Half a size bigger would be "perfect" but if you need to pad them, then full size up is better.



MissNataliie said:


> These are so sexy and beautiful! How high are they? They look like they're 6"!



Thanks MissNataliie! They are 120mm with a small bit of hidden platform. They are similar to the Feticha last.



hhl4vr said:


> I have to agree with the two previous comments - SEXY and you must have had many compliments and head turning.





DebbiNC said:


> No doubt you were the best dressed at the Christmas party! Hope you had fun!



Thank you so much, you ladies are too kind!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Thank you Helen!  Have you tried Falke or Wolford? I find they don't scratch as much as regular dept store brands. They are the Lady Page, and I went up a full size in them as I really need to wear them with padding. I had them in my true size before and they didn't fit at all. Half a size bigger would be "perfect" but if you need to pad them, then full size up is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MissNataliie! They are 120mm with a small bit of hidden platform. They are similar to the Feticha last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, you ladies are too kind!


Dear evanescent

I've tried  Wolfords before, but not in fishnets.  Maybe I should give them a try.
A full size up from your TTS for Lady Page?  WOW!!!

I just really love them on you!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Thank you Helen!  Have you tried Falke or Wolford? I find they don't scratch as much as regular dept store brands. They are the Lady Page, and I went up a full size in them as I really need to wear them with padding. I had them in my true size before and they didn't fit at all. Half a size bigger would be "perfect" but if you need to pad them, then full size up is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MissNataliie! They are 120mm with a small bit of hidden platform. They are similar to the Feticha last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, you ladies are too kind!


They kinda look like a hyper sexy version of Rolandos.  No wonder you would have to size up.
Rolando is a love/hate for me!


----------



## Raffaluv

Happy Friday & Happy Holidays! Today called for anthracite glitter Freds & my new Chimala jeans! Sorry for the junky pic!  Have a great weekend all!


----------



## LolasCloset

Raffaluv said:


> Happy Friday & Happy Holidays! Today called for anthracite glitter Freds & my new Chimala jeans! Sorry for the junky pic!  Have a great weekend all!



So cute! Love those sparkles. I wish I could rock oxfords that well, but I get stumpified easily


----------



## bougainvillier

Jan Pumps said:


> No pedi needed; nothing is sexier than nude peep toes on bare feet and unpainted nails.  Wish I worked with women like you.




Thank you. That's too nice and you are making me blushing


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work Christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:



Super sexy!!!


----------



## evanescent

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super sexy!!!



Thank you!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They kinda look like a hyper sexy version of Rolandos.  No wonder you would have to size up.
> Rolando is a love/hate for me!



They are more like Fetichas with the curved heel. So brutal!!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear evanescent
> 
> I've tried  Wolfords before, but not in fishnets.  Maybe I should give them a try.
> A full size up from your TTS for Lady Page?  WOW!!!
> 
> I just really love them on you!!!



Yes Wolford fishnets are great. Falke is great too!


----------



## Kayapo97

evanescent said:


> Took this pic while waiting for my husband to get dressed for his work Christmas party. One of my favourite pairs, but they are so brutal :cry:


Great picture, hehe did you ever make it to the Christmas party?


----------



## LolasCloset

Those Lady Pages are fabulous!!! Definitely an HG for me!


----------



## karinapricilla

IMG_9899 by fabooosh, on Flickr

my fav pigalle spikes in rose paris


----------



## yousofine

Wonderful pop af color!
And great stylish picture.


----------



## HeartCL

going for a drive in my python summerissimas  love these


----------



## stilly

karinapricilla said:


> IMG_9899 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> my fav pigalle spikes in rose paris





They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## cts900

Raffaluv said:


> Happy Friday & Happy Holidays! Today called for anthracite glitter Freds & my new Chimala jeans! Sorry for the junky pic!  Have a great weekend all!



LOVE!  Great shot!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Raffaluv said:


> Happy Friday & Happy Holidays! Today called for anthracite glitter Freds & my new Chimala jeans! Sorry for the junky pic!  Have a great weekend all!



Fabulous! Love glittered flats and jeans together



karinapricilla said:


> IMG_9899 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> my fav pigalle spikes in rose paris



Beautiful picture They look amazing on you!



HeartCL said:


> going for a drive in my python summerissimas  love these



Ohhh I love these I regret not getting them when they first became available.


----------



## l.a_girl19

My pink powder watersnake Altadamas in action


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:


> My pink powder watersnake Altadamas in action




They are so soft and dainty.  Lovely


----------



## bougainvillier

Jan Pumps said:


> I hope that we get to see more photos of your beautiful feet wearing gorgeous Louboutins.



I have got several new pictures in my collection thread


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> They are so soft and dainty.  Lovely



Thank you! Yes, they are a beautiful shade


----------



## nozza

Still haven't been able to take out my New Simple Pump 120 mm. Guess at-home selfies will make do for now.


----------



## nozza

I did however break out the Pigalles over the holidays. Don't know how I survived the night in those heels. Painful but picture worthy


----------



## nozza

ilovemyceline said:


> Got them today. had to order these from switzerland haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411557
> 
> Louise XI


To die for!!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nozza said:


> I did however break out the Pigalles over the holidays. Don't know how I survived the night in those heels. Painful but picture worthy



And you rocked them gracefully!


----------



## BeckyLine

Stunning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Me and my Triclos on a business trip


----------



## ILoveC

my spike daffs on valentines with DH


----------



## Christchrist

DC-Cutie said:


> Me and my Triclos on a business trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2499278




Very nice


----------



## cts900

Is there a new "action shots" thread????  This one has been quiet for so long! 

Bone patent HPs at dinner...


----------



## M00

Nude patent pigalle 100 on dental chair


----------



## Texlatina

I debated posting this...but I've had enough wine tonight that I'm feeling brave [emoji8] my Dafs in my closet while getting ready


----------



## BirkinLover77

cts900 said:


> Is there a new "action shots" thread????  This one has been quiet for so long!
> 
> Bone patent HPs at dinner...



Very Nice for date night, nothing bets a woman feeling sexy in those peep toe pumps



M00 said:


> Nude patent pigalle 100 on dental chair



Sexy Nude Pigalle even at an appointment you look fab in those baby.



Texlatina said:


> I debated posting this...but I've had enough wine tonight that I'm feeling brave [emoji8] my Dafs in my closet while getting ready
> View attachment 2692162



I can see but darn it you look HOT,


----------



## MBB Fan

Texlatina said:


> I debated posting this...but I've had enough wine tonight that I'm feeling brave [emoji8] my Dafs in my closet while getting ready
> View attachment 2692162



That's a great combination. Looking so good!


----------



## Kayapo97

Texlatina said:


> I debated posting this...but I've had enough wine tonight that I'm feeling brave [emoji8] my Dafs in my closet while getting ready
> View attachment 2692162






You look great !


Love the leggings and shoes 


- well I have an almost identical combo but instead of Dafs - So Kates
- I just wasn't brave enough to post similar picture of myself!


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> I debated posting this...but I've had enough wine tonight that I'm feeling brave [emoji8] my Dafs in my closet while getting ready
> View attachment 2692162





Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Texlatina

MBB Fan said:


> That's a great combination. Looking so good!




Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Texlatina

Kayapo97 said:


> You look great !
> 
> 
> Love the leggings and shoes
> 
> 
> - well I have an almost identical combo but instead of Dafs - So Kates
> - I just wasn't brave enough to post similar picture of myself!




Thank you so much! I actually tried this on with my So Kates too but thought the Daffs were more appropriate for the concert. Although the So Kates are so beautiful too


----------



## Texlatina

stilly said:


> Gorgeous!!!




Thank you so much! Means a lot coming from you


----------



## Texlatina

Ladies, just a warning...and I know this is the Internet so this is bound to happen...but it still makes me a little upset:censor: I was alerted that several of my photos that I have posted  have been re-posted on Reddit.com under their "high heels" section. They weren't altered in any way, but it borders on fetish/pornography on there. If anyone has any face photos, they may want to consider removing them from here.


----------



## Kayapo97

Texlatina said:


> Ladies, just a warning...and I know this is the Internet so this is bound to happen...but it still makes me a little upset:censor: I was alerted that several of my photos that I have posted  have been re-posted on Reddit.com under their "high heels" section. They weren't altered in any way, but it borders on fetish/pornography on there. If anyone has any face photos, they may want to consider removing them from here.





That is why I tend to watermark mine (although have got a bit lax of late)  to prevent that sort of thing. Easy to do most camera's and software have the facility. Even I can do it, so it must be simple!


----------



## LolasCloset

Texlatina said:


> Ladies, just a warning...and I know this is the Internet so this is bound to happen...but it still makes me a little upset:censor: I was alerted that several of my photos that I have posted  have been re-posted on Reddit.com under their "high heels" section. They weren't altered in any way, but it borders on fetish/pornography on there. If anyone has any face photos, they may want to consider removing them from here.



Ugh gross. I'm sorry this happened to you. Thank you for the reminder that we don't live in a vacuum here,* Texlatina*!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

M00 said:


> Nude patent pigalle 100 on dental chair



But still looking good!


----------



## Souzie

On the way to Massey Hall to see my cousin perform with the Red Bull Flying Bach


----------



## Souzie

Inside the Cirque Du Soleil VIP lounge


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Inside the Cirque Du Soleil VIP lounge
> 
> View attachment 2782938



Looking good!


----------



## BirkinLover77

xsouzie said:


> Inside the Cirque Du Soleil VIP lounge
> 
> View attachment 2782938


You go girl with those sexy boots, enjoy your show


----------



## Souzie

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good!





BirkinLover77 said:


> You go girl with those sexy boots, enjoy your show



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

xsouzie said:


> Inside the Cirque Du Soleil VIP lounge
> 
> View attachment 2782938


Just kicking it.. Luv'n the boots hun.


----------



## Souzie

lovieluvslux said:


> Just kicking it.. Luv'n the boots hun.



Thanks babe


----------



## LouboutinChick

Some fun at night&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shoes4ever

xsouzie said:


> On the way to Massey Hall to see my cousin perform with the Red Bull Flying Bach
> 
> View attachment 2782547


Love these boots - you wear them well.


----------



## shoes4ever

LouboutinChick said:


> Some fun at night&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2787944


Stunning pair of spikes - envy your ability to rock this heel height


----------



## BirkinLover77

LouboutinChick said:


> Some fun at night&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2787944


Beautiful spikes, you look very hot in them


----------



## for3v3rz

Simple and nude


----------



## Louboutinista

Debuting my rose gold Flo Strass at church today. Personally I love it best when Strass is being paired with jeans -- perfect balance of glam and casual


----------



## engineerinheels

LouboutinChick said:


> Some fun at night&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2787944



Those look amazing! Something I could see myself in!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinChick said:


> Some fun at night&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2787944




These are gorgeous on you!
Love the super high heel!


----------



## stilly

xsouzie said:


> Inside the Cirque Du Soleil VIP lounge
> 
> View attachment 2782938




Love those boots on you!!!


----------



## Souzie

shoes4ever said:


> Love these boots - you wear them well.





stilly said:


> Love those boots on you!!!



Awww thanks...I'll have to do an outfit shot one of these days.


----------



## SeeingRed

Louboutinista said:


> Debuting my rose gold Flo Strass at church today. Personally I love it best when Strass is being paired with jeans -- perfect balance of glam and casual


Nice to see.  I'a a jeans gal too!


----------



## LV&Evie

Wore my meridian blue strass out for a special dinner with hubby!


----------



## hhl4vr

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my meridian blue strass out for a special dinner with hubby!


 
Those are lovely -looking great


----------



## PurseACold

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my meridian blue strass out for a special dinner with hubby!


Gorgeous!


----------



## LV&Evie

Thanks ladies!


----------



## BirkinLover77

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my meridian blue strass out for a special dinner with hubby!


Very beautiful


----------



## lovieluvslux

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my meridian blue strass out for a special dinner with hubby!


Enchanting. I bet EVERYONE stopped and stared.  I would love to own the strass some day.


----------



## _Danielle_

Springbreake for the Action Shots again  getting back In Shape


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for bringing back this thread *Dani*!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Playing pool with the boys


----------



## mama13drama99

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Playing pool with the boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379420
> View attachment 3379421




Very pretty!


----------



## Christina2

LouboutinChick said:


> Some fun at night&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2787944


 
This is such a hot shot - makes us all appreciate the look of a HIGH heel - thanks so much for posting it


----------



## PurpleRabbit

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my meridian blue strass out for a special dinner with hubby!



Lovely Lovely Lovely!  They have a very magical apperance.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Waiting for our table.


----------



## Kayapo97

PurpleRabbit said:


> Waiting for our table.



Look lovely


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Kayapo97 said:


> Look lovely



Thanks!


----------



## racquel

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my meridian blue strass out for a special dinner with hubby!



Wow, what a splash of colors..plus the strass!  Blue is one of my fave colors.  I simply can't afford strass ($3K & up)..maybe one day!


----------



## stilly

_Danielle_ said:


> Springbreake for the Action Shots again  getting back In Shape




Love the pic *Dani*!
So gorgeous!


----------

